
Ask HN: Who is hiring? (July 2020) - whoishiring
Please state the job location and include the keywords
REMOTE, INTERNS and&#x2F;or VISA when the corresponding sort of candidate is welcome.
When remote work is <i>not</i> an option, include ONSITE.<p>Please only post if you personally are part of the hiring company—no
recruiting firms or job boards. Only one post per company. If it isn&#x27;t a household name,
please explain what your company does.<p>Commenters: please don&#x27;t reply to job posts to complain about
something. It&#x27;s off topic here.<p>Readers: please only email if you are personally interested in the job.<p>Searchers: Try <a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;findwork.dev&#x2F;?source=hn" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;findwork.dev&#x2F;?source=hn</a>, <a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;kennytilton.github.io&#x2F;whoishiring&#x2F;" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;kennytilton.github.io&#x2F;whoishiring&#x2F;</a>,
<a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;hnhired.com&#x2F;" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;hnhired.com&#x2F;</a>, <a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;hnjobs.emilburzo.com" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;hnjobs.emilburzo.com</a>, <a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=10313519" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=10313519</a>.<p>Don&#x27;t miss these other fine threads:<p><i>Who wants to be hired?</i> <a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=23702120" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=23702120</a><p><i>Freelancer? Seeking freelancer?</i> <a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=23702121" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=23702121</a>
======
jaas
Let's Encrypt| letsencrypt.org | Senior Software Engineer | Remote (US or
Canada) | Full-Time

We’re making HTTPS easier for developers to use, we’re doing it at scale, and
we need your help. We’re a first-of-our-kind Certificate Authority (CA). We
make certificates available to anyone, for free, and we offer an API to do it.
This means more people can enable HTTPS on their websites, with less work.
That protects everyone’s web traffic from snoops, and makes us all safer.

More details here:

[https://www.abetterinternet.org/careers/le-sr-sw-
eng/](https://www.abetterinternet.org/careers/le-sr-sw-eng/)

To apply, please submit your resume to: careers@letsencrypt.org

------
dpipemazo
Elementary Robotics | Multiple Positions | Los Angeles and Mexico City |
ONSITE when safe, REMOTE for now

Elementary is building the future of software-first robotics. We're currently
focusing on computer vision and machine learning applications targeted at the
industrial manufacturing space. We recently (yesterday) exited stealth and
announced a series A led by Threshold.

We're hiring multiple positions in our Los Angeles office including a Firmware
engineer (C, microcontrollers, embedded linux) and Quality technician. In our
Mexico City office we're hiring full-stack, frontend and backend engineers for
our react + django + async python realtime streaming applications.

Working at Elementary also comes with the opportunity to work on and
contribute back to the open-source community. Check out our Atom microservices
SDK at github.com/elementary-robotics/atom. We build robots running Redis on
the edge!

[https://www.elementaryrobotics.com](https://www.elementaryrobotics.com)
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/elementaryrobotics](https://boards.greenhouse.io/elementaryrobotics)

~~~
baylessj
Hi there! I hit a transient 404 error when accessing the link you gave here. I
was redirected to the top of the "about" page after the initial 404, but it
doesn't look like the "Careers" link on that page works either. I found
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/elementaryrobotics](https://boards.greenhouse.io/elementaryrobotics)
in the footer, is this the right link?

~~~
dpipemazo
Hello! Yes, quite sorry about that. I'll update the link. Thanks!

------
kevinwuhoo
10x Genomics | Pleasanton, CA & San Francisco, CA | Software Engineer, Product
Manager, SRE, Security | Remote (US Only) & Onsite

Personalize medicine, not ads.

If you work on software, product, or ops and want to use your powers to
improve human health, reach out, we'd love to chat!

10x Genomics is a rapidly-growing biotech company that develops software,
hardware, and chemistry that enables researchers to study disease at an
unprecedented resolution. We recently celebrated over 1000 publications by
customers who utilize our products to make discoveries across the life
sciences in infectious disease, oncology, immunology, and many other fields.

Software is an integral part of the 10x Genomics product. We develop software
to generate and analyze data that scientists can easily explore. We utilize
Go, Next/React/Redux, Typescript, and Electron to create easy-to-use software
and visualization applications. Our data pipelines are written using Python
and the Numpy/Scipy/Pandas stack but we're making increasing use of Rust to
accelerate and harden parts of this bioinformatics code.

We've always been remote-friendly and are looking for:

\- Product Manager

\- Frontend Engineer

\- Full-Stack Engineer

\- Backend Engineer

\- Site Reliability Engineer

\- Security Engineer

You can see our job listings here:
[https://www.10xgenomics.com/careers/software](https://www.10xgenomics.com/careers/software).
Feel free to contact me directly at kevin.wu@10xgenomics.com with your resume.

We look forward to hearing from you and good luck on your search!

------
psurooster
Uptrust | SF | Software Engineer, Backend | Full-time | ONSITE |
[https://www.uptrust.co](https://www.uptrust.co)

Want to use your engineering talent to end mass incarceration in the US? At
Uptrust, you’ll have the opportunity to do just that by helping millions of
justice-involved people avoid preventable technical violations that lead to
unnecessary time in jail/prison.

Uptrust is an innovative public benefit corporation supporting criminal
justice reform. We’ve built the leading communication tool for public
defenders to assist their clients with attending court and getting connected
to social services. Our product is already reaching over 800,000 low-income
individuals across the United States. Uptrust helps jurisdictions lower their
incarcerated populations by driving a 50% reduction in technical violations.
This allows more citizens to live free and productive lives while saving money
for state and local governments.

Uptrust is currently deployed in:

-26 states

-547 counties (including 16 of 25 largest counties by population)

-220 public defender offices

Looking for: seasoned software engineer (senior or higher) with experience
working on APIs and building with JavaScript; this will be our 2nd software
engineer hired and 9th full-time employee

Full role description:
[https://docs.google.com/document/d/1LF7LtpyYwwecXgkakTDDpZnZ...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/1LF7LtpyYwwecXgkakTDDpZnZXEsIajxDicWoz5skZs0)

To apply: email jobs at uptrust dot co

~~~
psurooster
We've filled this role. Thanks to everyone who inquired about the position. We
don't have any additional openings but do intend to add a few more engineers
later in 2020.

------
cohix
1Password is hiring REMOTE in US/CANADA for a lot of roles.

I lead the platform integrations team and we build some incredibly cool things
including the CLI, SCIM bridge, and some unannounced projects that get me so
excited I can hardly stop myself from telling you what they are right now.

Customer Integration Specialist (Support Engineer mixed with DevRel):
[https://jobs.lever.co/1password/efe0dbd3-239f-4472-9f6f-71bf...](https://jobs.lever.co/1password/efe0dbd3-239f-4472-9f6f-71bf512c9478)

Developer - Platform Integrations (not quite a backend dev, closer to full
stack):
[https://jobs.lever.co/1password/bb67606b-0de1-40f8-b5a1-a535...](https://jobs.lever.co/1password/bb67606b-0de1-40f8-b5a1-a535bdcc3128)

These ones ^^ are specifically on my team, but there are about 40 other roles
as well!!

[https://1password.com/jobs](https://1password.com/jobs)

PLEASE apply even if you’re unsure of quals!!

~~~
jgyaniv
Thanks for the encouraging post, the platform integrations developer position
looks really interesting!

------
bill_duckduckgo
DuckDuckGo - We are looking for candidates that are excited to join us on a
mission to raise the standard of trust online. All of our roles are fully-
remote, except where specific locations are noted.

DuckDuckGo |Senior Android Engineer | REMOTE

DuckDuckGo | Senior Product Designer | REMOTE

DuckDuckGo | Senior iOS Engineer | REMOTE

DuckDuckGo | Senior Frontend Engineer | REMOTE

DuckDuckGo | Senior Backend Engineer | REMOTE

[https://duckduckgo.com/hiring](https://duckduckgo.com/hiring)

~~~
ed25519FUUU
Looks like information for the backend engineer is missing from the site.

~~~
bbarnett
Still is. No response as well.

Interesting.

(Another point of data .. I've emailed them in the past, over bugs/issues with
their site. Zero response.)

------
gu
Klarna Bank | Software Engineer
(Haskell/Erlang/Scala/Clojure/Python/Java/JavaScript etc.), DevOps Engineer,
Engineering Manager | Stockholm, Sweden or Berlin, Germany | VISA | Currently
REMOTE / WFH, normally ON-SITE

Klarna Bank (www.klarna.com) is a dominant payment service provider in Europe,
and expanding rapidly. We have 3000+ employees and are valued at $5.5bn, which
makes us the largest private FinTech in Europe. We are backed by Sequoia,
among others.

We are growing rapidly and are therefore looking for engineers. There are a
lot of roles on our website ([https://jobs.lever.co/klarna?lever-
via=6jipXaWgC8&team=Engin...](https://jobs.lever.co/klarna?lever-
via=6jipXaWgC8&team=Engineering)). Let me highlight a few that I think are
most relevant for the HN crowd:

\- Software Engineer - Functional Programming: Erlang, Haskell, Scala, or
Clojure, depending on the team

\- Software Engineer - Python

\- Software Engineer - Java

\- Software Engineer - JavaScript

\- DevOps Engineer

\- Engineering Manager

There are also roles in Front-End/UX/Mobile (iOS & Android)/Design etc. Each
job listing represents a particular profile. There are normally a lot of
available positions behind each listing.

------
nivals
Sure, Inc | [https://sureapp.com](https://sureapp.com) | Santa Monica, CA or
New York, NY | Full Time | Onsite (Remote during COVID-19) | $120-$180k

At Sure, our mission is to improve every aspect of insurance. Our teams have
created the experiences that are changing how current and future generations
get protected.

We're looking for team members who are big thinkers in all areas, including
Backend, Frontend, Data, Devops, Design, Marketing, BD, Technical Account
Management, and Product Management.

Roles: Frontend Engineer (React), Backend/Server (Python), Devops (AWS),
Product Designers (Figma), Product Managers, QA Engineers, Technical Account
Managers, etc.

Get in touch: [https://jobs.lever.co/sure](https://jobs.lever.co/sure)

PS: We have previously hired folks who reached out via HN. It really works!

~~~
kalvisk
^ Do You hire from Europe also?

~~~
nivals
Right now we're +/\- 3 timezones (hours) from California - later in the year
we'll be expanding our team to Europe

------
davidhunter
Optimal | Autonomous Greenhouses | Founders Fund Backed | London

\- Software Engineers (all levels) - Software Engineering Team

\- Modelling and Control Engineers (all levels) - Advanced Control Team

We are a collection of engineers from Palantir, DeepMind, Oxford University
and Cambridge University, on a mission to grow healthier food by deploying
fully autonomous greenhouses outside every city on earth.

£700BN of new greenhouses need to be built around the world. We are building
the core technology to power this revolution.

Mission: youtu.be/LDJ_QdUaap4

Team: [https://www.linkedin.com/company/optimal-
labs/](https://www.linkedin.com/company/optimal-labs/)

Open roles: [https://angel.co/company/optimal-
labs/jobs](https://angel.co/company/optimal-labs/jobs)

Contact me (founder) directly: david@optimal.ag

------
amasad
Repl.it (YC W18) | Frontend, fullstack, mobile, backend, designers | SF |
[https://repl.it/jobs](https://repl.it/jobs)

Repl.it is the first massively open collaborative computing platform where
anyone, even without even needing an account, can hop on and in seconds start
coding, building, and hosting apps and websites.

Apply if you like working on challenging problems, because running a service
like this is hard to operate, scale, and secure. Also, supporting the number
of languages we do ([https://repl.it/languages](https://repl.it/languages)) is
a hard tooling problem -- we have to build generic protocols for all IDE
actions like executing, debugging, authoring, running tests, writing files,
etc. Finally, it's an incredibly challenging frontend/design problem to build
a fast collaborative in-browser IDE that's both powerful and simple.

It's a great time to be joining us, we're still 12 full-time people, we reach
millions of coders a month, and we're backed by YC and a16z.

~~~
nwsm
Jobs page is down for me.

> `jerbs.util.repl.run sent an invalid response.`

~~~
mynegation
“Your first job test will be to look at the exception and send the right
combination of HTTP headers”. (J/k)

------
jaaron
Singularity 6 | Software Engineers, Artists, Designers | Los Angeles, CA |
Full-Time, Remote

COVID NOTE: For the duration of the health crisis, we've transitioned into a
fully remote, work-at-home environment. We can interview, hire and onboard you
now. We're stable, with money in the bank and we're not going anywhere. We
expect all new hires to onboard and work remotely until it's safe and
reasonable to relocate to Los Angeles (which, let's be honest, may be a while,
and even then there's some flexibility).

Who are we?

We're a VC funded (a16z) game studio in the westside of LA dedicated to the
idea that online games can deliver deeper, more meaningful experiences.
Currently, we're in the early stages of development of our first online game.

I'm am currently DOUBLING my engineering team (all positions are senior+
levels):

\- Game Engineer (x2), specifically those with Unreal Engine experience

\- Game Engineer, with specialization in graphics or engine programming

\- Software Engineer, backend platform, microservices, Java/Kotlin

\- Software Engineer, Cloud infrastructure, container clusters

\- Software Engineer, Data & analytics, growth engineering

\- SRE, infrastructure and operations, DevOps

To learn more, check out our website and feel free to connect to me directly
on LinkedIn (please mention Hacker News!):

[https://www.singularity6.com/careers](https://www.singularity6.com/careers)

[https://www.linkedin.com/in/jaaronfarr/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/jaaronfarr/)

~~~
vips7L
Maybe I misunderstand the format of HN job posts, but your website seems to
imply that you're only remote for right now and anyone outside of Los Angeles
would have to relocate.

~~~
jaaron
We are remote for now. We will encourage folks to relocate in the future,
though there may be exceptions for certain individuals.

As the tech director and hiring manager for these roles, my sense is this:

If you're qualified, I want to chat. Yes, we would prefer folks to eventually
end up in Los Angeles, but whether that happens will be on a more case-by-case
basis. To be really honest, it depends on the role and seniority of the
individual. Some roles are more collaborative and we'd really prefer those to
eventually be in the office. Others less so. And overall experience makes a
difference too. The more experience someone has, the more likely we can make
remote work. And to be fair, our policy is evolving, so not everything on our
website may be up to date.

If we talk, we can have a candid discussion about what that could mean for
each candidate.

~~~
causehealth101
Thanks for your clarification.

Unfortunately, I still feel a case-by-case approach leaves too much
uncertainty and risk for the employer & candidate. And I'm not speaking to
only you - your job post/comment just happens to exemplify a huge challenge
facing countless companies during Covid!

So, for example: what would your hiring decision be if you interview the
perfect candidate...who will 100% not relocate to LA?

~~~
bbarnett
I think their answer was fair.

From my perspective, in their shoes.. it wouldn't just be
seniority/skill/desire to hire. I'd also try to gauge the person in question.

An example...

For years I've done, and supported, remote. One of my clients had an issue
with an employee working remote. They simply wanted raw info on what was
happening, why this employee had 'degraded' performance wise.

So during a normal maintenance trip.. they asked me to keep my eyes open. I
did, and things were immediately clear. The 'remote work' space of this
employee, was strewn with toys, had a crib in it, and while we were in our
meeting, had 10+ interruptions from spouse, mother-in-law, and kids.

In other words, how do you get any real work done, when you're literally
watching the kids, and pestered every 5 minutes? Bear in mind, this level of
interruption was happening when we were _in a meeting_. Imagine the scenario,
when no one was visiting?

One of the most essential things in making remote "work", is an understanding
by others in the remote location. Just because you can see a person, does not
mean they are available to be talked to, or to do chores, or 'watch the
kids'... especially pre-schoolers.

So why all the above blather?

Well, I'd suspect they'd be trying to figure out what one's short term (during
covid) and long term remote work environment would be like.

If you have a segregated, separate work space at home, if your SO and kids
know to "leave you alone!" when at "work", if you don't think working from
home means "I can help out at home, while working"...

Well, then I'd probably be OK with more perm remote work.

That's just my 2 cents, and probably why there are no specifics. Variability
like this, is what makes you hire an employee, or not.

------
meredydd
Anvil | Developer Advocate | Cambridge, UK | On-site/Semi-Remote | Full-time
or Part-time | [https://anvil.works/jobs](https://anvil.works/jobs)

Help us fix web development at Anvil
([https://anvil.works](https://anvil.works))!

Anvil is a platform for building full-stack web apps with nothing but Python.
That's Python in the browser, Python on the server - even a Python UI toolkit
with a drag-and-drop designer! It's faster and easier than traditional web
tools, but it's got all the power of an industrial-strength language,
ecosystem and tooling. We open-sourced our runtime a few weeks back:
[https://anvil.works/blog/why-open-source](https://anvil.works/blog/why-open-
source)

We’re looking for developers with great communication skills, to show people
how to build awesome things with Anvil. You’ll be writing how-to guides, blog
posts and tutorials, building example apps, presenting Anvil at conferences
(when those resume), and helping our users – from individual developers to
huge tech companies – build their applications. And then you’ll help us work
out how to improve Anvil for them.

It's rewarding work – developers love being introduced to Anvil (our stand is
always crowded[0] at conferences!). Plus, there are all the advantages of an
early-stage startup: lots of autonomy, and huge impact.

We're bootstrapped and profitable, with customers ranging from tiny to
enormous. Find out more: [https://anvil.works/jobs](https://anvil.works/jobs)

-

[0] [https://anvil.works/jobs#anvil-at-
conferences](https://anvil.works/jobs#anvil-at-conferences)

------
MartinMond
PSPDFKit | REMOTE | Full-time | JavaScript, Elixir

PSPDFKit is the leading SDK for working with PDF files on Android, iOS and
Web.

We’re trusted by Dropbox, Box and many Fortune 500 companies to take care of
these tricky yet essential parts in their Web, Android and iOS apps.

For the last few years, we’ve been working PSPDFKit for Web - you can see it
in action here: [https://web-examples.pspdfkit.com](https://web-
examples.pspdfkit.com).

We ship PSPDFKit for Web in two flavours: a server-backed version, with
enhanced collaboration features, and a standalone version running completely
in the browser via WebAssembly: [https://pspdfkit.com/blog/2017/webassembly-a-
new-hope/](https://pspdfkit.com/blog/2017/webassembly-a-new-hope/)

We’re looking for a senior software engineer to join the Web Team and
collaborate on a wide range of problems from SDK API design, to performance,
and architecture.

If you’re interested in working for a fully bootstrapped company, with a team
all over the globe, that iterates quickly and uses a modern, pragmatic tech
stack, then check out our job ad:
[https://jobs.lever.co/pspdfkit/17b19aa3-682e-4f90-9a8a-65503...](https://jobs.lever.co/pspdfkit/17b19aa3-682e-4f90-9a8a-655034150ffa)

------
bedej
Shelf Engine | Software Engineers, Back end focus | Seattle or Remote (PST) |
Full Time

Our mission is to reduce food waste through automation. We use demand
forecasting to optimize the ordering of perishable food at grocery stores.
We're so confident in our forecasting, that we take on the financial burden of
food waste: if it doesn't sell, we buy it back!

Our customer traction is strong. Our team is expanding rapidly. We've just
passed 30 people, with a technical team of 4 engineers and 4 data scientists.
If you're excited about joining a mission driven startup with strong growth,
get in touch!

Full job description and applications:
[https://jobs.lever.co/shelfengine/4a9f9d90-5339-4fbe-
aaf7-d0...](https://jobs.lever.co/shelfengine/4a9f9d90-5339-4fbe-
aaf7-d00529647d02)

------
blaskov
TransportAPI | Lead backend engineer | Full-time | Sofia, Bulgaria or REMOTE
(European timezones) |
[https://www.transportapi.com/](https://www.transportapi.com/)

TransportAPI is a growing investor-funded startup, serving all of Britain's
public transport timetables, live departures, and routes along with
performance indicators and dashboards. Our state-of-the-art API backend
provides core data supply for the mobile apps and websites for two of the top
five transport operators in Britain.

We are currently expanding our team to meet the demand for API-powered
transport information and analytics, and we are looking to hire a Lead backend
engineer with extensive experience with Ruby on Rails. Our technology stack
also includes, but is not limited to: PostgreSQL, Elixir, Haskell, Go, the
Elastic stack (ElasticSearch, Kibana, Beats), AWS, Terraform, Chef.

More information is available here:
[https://www.transportapi.com/blog/2020/06/we-are-
expanding-o...](https://www.transportapi.com/blog/2020/06/we-are-expanding-
our-team-again/)

Please drop us an e-mail at jobs@transportapi.com if you’re interested.

------
saurabh20n
Synthetic Minds (YC S18) | REMOTE (for the moment) | $125k-$180k | 6th
engineer/designer | All engineering team

Synthetic Minds is building program synthesizers, i.e., automation that can
write code. We have a working prototype in stealth and are currently in the
process of doing user studies.

Our hiring needs over the next month are:

\- Full stack / frontend engineer

\- Generalist

\- Passively looking: UI/UX designer and Product Manager

Details on positions we are actively hiring for are on:
[https://www.workatastartup.com/companies/1873](https://www.workatastartup.com/companies/1873)

All these people will get exposed to a bleeding-edge program synthesis stack,
so there is opportunity for significant technical learning. We are an all
engineering team (including 3 PhDs and 2 ex-Googlers) backed by YC, Khosla,
and Pantera. This is my 2nd YC startup. Our team of 5 is in Seattle + SF, and
if you are remote, we'd prefer the US to maximize time-zone overlap.

Contact me at saurabhs@synthetic-minds.com

------
asim
Micro | Senior software engineer or SRE | Remote | UK citizen only

Micro is a cloud native platform built for developers. We're an early stage
startup building a new kind of platform with a developer first focus. Let's
face it, the cloud sucks, aws sucks, the cncf sucks. There is too much
complexity. We want to abstract it all away and get back to people just
shipping software. We're primarily focused on those who know the value of
microservices and want to build something for the next generation.

You've got microservices experience and a disdain for the status quo. Salary
is competitive. Equity is generous.

Email me at: asim at m3o.com

See the website [https://m3o.com](https://m3o.com) and read about the vision
[https://bit.ly/3gedio7](https://bit.ly/3gedio7)

~~~
jacques_chester
I hear you on complexity.

The difficult part of platforms is that nobody agrees on which part is
essentially simple.

~~~
asim
I agree. I think platforms are hard and after more than a decade of seeing it
done every which way I fully understand that every company ends up building
the identical thing and it just needs to exist as a product at this point.
Heroku took too much away and AWS gave too much back. In another decade from
now the model will be different once again but I have become quite frustrated
with the way we're building software and have not seen a solution I like, so
thought it was easier just to build it.

------
gmondada
Switcher Inc. | Yverdon, Switzerland | ONSITE, partially remote, swiss work
permit needed

Switcher Inc is a tech company that develops a multi-camera video production
platform for iPad and iPhone (switcherstudio.com).

We are looking for Software Developers, in domains like:

\- Computer graphics/GPU programming (Metal, OpenGL, C)

\- Motion Graphics (2D and 3D animations and effects)

\- Communication (Video and Audio over IP, WebRTC, MPEG-Dash, RTP, SRT, NDI,
...)

\- Video and audio processing (pipelines with codecs, converters, resampling,
...)

\- UX/UI (iOS, UIKit, Swift)

\- Cloud integration (HTTP, React Native, JavaScript, ...)

Apply on linkedin:
[https://www.linkedin.com/jobs/search?keywords=Switcher%20Inc...](https://www.linkedin.com/jobs/search?keywords=Switcher%20Inc&location=Switzerland)

Apply by email: jobs-ch@switcherstudio.com

extra-keywords: Vulkan, DirectX, H.264, HEVC

------
esilverberg2
Perry Street Software | iOS / Android / Ruby Software Engineer | Remote |
Fulltime

Perry Street Software is Jack’d and SCRUFF
([https://www.jackd.com](https://www.jackd.com))
([https://www.scruff.com](https://www.scruff.com)). We are two of the world’s
largest gay, bi, trans and queer social dating apps on iOS and Android. Our
brands reach more than 20 million members worldwide so members can connect,
meet and express themselves on a platform that prioritizes privacy and
security.

We are hiring experienced iOS developers to help us build the next-generation
version of Scruff and Jack’d. We are a small, agile, nimble company, so the
ability to make an impact is significant. The position is permanent and full-
time.

We have openings for iOS, Android, and back-end application software engineers
(our back-end is in Ruby). At PSS, you will develop with the latest
technologies and help evolve the architecture for current and future needs in
order to develop innovative, consumer-facing mobile products, while supporting
the product roadmap.

Ideal client candidates have 3+ years experience working with Reactive, MVVM,
and Kotlin/Swift; ideal back-end candidates have 3+ years experience in Ruby,
Rails, and AWS; all candidates should be curious and eager to learn.

To learn more, please visit:
[https://www.scruff.com/en/careers](https://www.scruff.com/en/careers)

~~~
gvpmahesh
Is this a remote first company or situation will change post COVID?

------
faster_ai
Cerebras Systems - Toronto - VISA

Cerebras is a well-funded startup building the largest microchip in the world
for AI/ML Training workloads (56 times the size of the largest GPU). Our
hardware is already making a real difference for customers today (and is even
used in the search for a cure to COVID). If working on some of the most
challenging problems in ML, computer science and computer engineering sounds
exciting, we should talk. Canadian visa support can be provided to well-
qualified, experienced candidates. The Toronto office is currently looking to
hire for three positions:

(1) Machine Learning: Looking for candidates with either industry experience
or advanced academic degrees in neural networks and deep learning to join the
Cerebras ML team, which includes many advanced degree holders from top-tier
institutions and which regularly produces research-level, publishable work.

(2) Compiler: Looking for candidates with deep expertise in compiler
technology (specifically LLVM)

(3) Kernel Development: Looking for candidates with experience in advanced
assembly-level optimization, performance optimization of linear algebra
algorithms, and/or CUDA/GPGPU/PTX or OpenCL experience, ideally with some
exposure to machine learning algorithms, to optimize code running on our
custom hardware.

Please contact me at eugene dot osovetsky at cerebras dot net (or please feel
free to ask questions here).

------
zerolee
Kessel Run (US Air Force) | Boston, Remote | GIS/GEIONT Service Lead,
Technical Product Manager, Senior Software Engineer, Etc. |
[https://kesselrun.af.mil/careers/](https://kesselrun.af.mil/careers/)

Kessel Run is an Air Force software development organization that continuously
delivers war-winning software that our Airmen love. We are looking for
talented candidates that are excited about our mission. As of now, we have a
variety of openings including the following:

GIS/GEOINT Service Lead (Boston):
[https://kesselrun.af.mil/careers/?gh_jid=4101055003](https://kesselrun.af.mil/careers/?gh_jid=4101055003)

Technical Product Manager (Boston or Remote):
[https://kesselrun.af.mil/careers/?gh_jid=4101469003](https://kesselrun.af.mil/careers/?gh_jid=4101469003)

Senior Software Engineer (Boston or Remote):
[https://kesselrun.af.mil/careers/?gh_jid=4101079003](https://kesselrun.af.mil/careers/?gh_jid=4101079003)

Other roles can be found under our careers page.
[https://kesselrun.af.mil/careers/](https://kesselrun.af.mil/careers/)

Deadline for the application: 07/24/2020

~~~
zombieprocess
US Citizenship required?

~~~
torgian
Most likely yes. You would probably have to be a citizen and secret clearance.

~~~
killjoywashere
I don't want to speak for Kessel Run, but citizen: probably. Secret clearance:
if needed, they'll pull you through that process and that will be a thing of
value you get from such a job that you can put on your resume for future jobs
(clearances are typically good for 10 years).

------
trust_stamp
Trust Stamp | EUROPE, Malta (and UK) | Full-time, Onsite, VISA |
[https://truststamp.ai/](https://truststamp.ai/)

Trust Stamp creates tokenized identities from any biometric (or other identity
data), from any source. This means someone can prove who they are with
biometrics without sending the underlying biometric data, just the token.

We’re seeking 13 software developers in Malta (or who are keen to move to
Malta, and yes we will fully support visas) and one in Cheltenham, UK.

Open positions in Malta:

\- PhD Level Research Leads: people with a PhD in computer vision, machine
learning, signal processing, cryptography, or a related field, and ideally
PyTorch experience

\- Machine Learning and Backend Engineers: people with 2 years’ experience and
relevant qualification in Computer Science or Related Field, working in
Python, deploying solutions in Kubernetes and Docker

\- Frontend Developer: people with 2 years’ experience, ideally knowledge of
React

\- Android Developer: people with 2 years’ experience, knowledge of Flutter a
plus

\- iOS Developer: people with 2 years’ experience, knowledge of Flutter or
React Native a plus

Open positions in Malta and Cheltenham, UK:

\- DevOps Engineer: people with 1 year’s AWS or Azure experience, and
experience deploying solutions in Kubernetes and Docker

Please email your CV/resume to mguilford@truststamp.com, and potentially send
us a link to some work you’re pleased with.

~~~
lazy_dumb_coder
I think you meant truststamp.ai in your email. truststamp.com apparently
doesn't exist :)

~~~
ifyoudontknow
You discovered the Easter egg! Yes mguilford@truststamp.ai

(PS, thank you!)

------
usdsgov
United States Digital Service | Senior Product Managers, Senior Designers,
Senior Software Engineers, Senior Site Reliability Engineers, and more! |
Washington, DC | ONSITE [https://www.usds.gov/](https://www.usds.gov/)

We're looking for the most tenacious designers, software engineers, product
managers, and more, who are committed to untangling, rewiring, and redesigning
critical government services. You'll join a team of the most talented
technologists from across the private sector and government. No government
experience or resume required! We work on some of the biggest issues affecting
the American people, including: streamlining immigration, helping veterans get
benefits, modernizing health care, reforming hiring, improving school safety,
fixing procurement, and more. Come join us in shifting government tech in the
right direction!

Check out our most recent impact report for examples of what you could be
working on:

[https://www.usds.gov/resources/USDS-Impact-
Report-2020.pdf](https://www.usds.gov/resources/USDS-Impact-Report-2020.pdf)

In plain language: We are looking for empathetic and mission focused
engineers, designers, product managers, government procurement specialists,
bureaucracy hackers, and more with 3+ years of experience in the tech industry
to work on sometimes ambiguous-- sometimes huge--but always impactful work for
the American people.

Apply here:

[https://www.usds.gov/apply](https://www.usds.gov/apply)

~~~
Matt_Cutts
If you're willing to watch a short video, we recently had this segment on CBS:
[https://www.cbsnews.com/news/coronavirus-us-digital-
service-...](https://www.cbsnews.com/news/coronavirus-us-digital-service-
technology-government/)

USDS has been doing a lot of impactful work lately, and we need more
engineers, designers, and product managers to help improve US government
services for the public.

------
aitskovi
Watershed | Product Engineer, Designer & Business Generalist | Onsite (Remote
during shelter-in-place) | SF

Watershed is a software startup working to accelerate the fight against
climate change. Businesses are a key actor in the transition to the zero-
carbon economy and we give them the tools to execute on climate programs
effectively. Our team worked on engineering & product at Stripe and are now
applying that experience to climate.

We're hiring for:

* Product Engineer - [https://watershedclimate.com/jobs/engineer](https://watershedclimate.com/jobs/engineer)

* Designer - [https://watershedclimate.com/jobs/designer](https://watershedclimate.com/jobs/designer)

* Business Generalist - [https://watershedclimate.com/jobs/business](https://watershedclimate.com/jobs/business)

If you're interested in applying, email us at christian@watershedclimate.com

If you want to learn more about how we think, here's some of the readings that
have inspired us so far: [https://watershedclimate.com/reading-
list](https://watershedclimate.com/reading-list)

------
matlin
Aspen | Founding Engineer | US | Remote

We're creating a new web browser for getting work done. As more and more apps
become web first, it's crucial that the main interface we use to access the
web works for us not against us. Beta will be launching for selected users in
just a few weeks!

We're looking for someone who is a web expert and excited to challenge the
status quo. Expected tech expertise would be in Javascript, Typescript, Node.
Bonus would be React, Elixir, NoSQL databases.

Full Job Description: [https://www.aspen.cloud/join-the-team/founding-
engineer](https://www.aspen.cloud/join-the-team/founding-engineer)

------
addaon
Wisk | Mountain View, CA | Onsite (remote for now)

We are an urban air-mobility company dedicated to delivering safe everyday
flight for everyone. Our self-flying air taxi, Cora, will make it possible to
skip the traffic and get to where you’re going, faster. Join us to craft a
better world by opening access to the sky.

Multiple software roles open – see
[https://wisk.aero/careers](https://wisk.aero/careers). Embedded developers,
engineers with requirement-authoring experience, aviation experts and folks
who love stuff that fly especially desired!

Apply through careers page, or reach out to me at <alias>@gmail.com.

~~~
longmire
Thanks, this is useful.

------
ninetax
Culture Biosciences | Software Engineer | South San Francisco, CA | ONSITE |
Fulltime |
[https://www.culturebiosciences.com/](https://www.culturebiosciences.com/)

Write software to make cells grow in custom made robots! We're a 16 person
startup, we build our own hardware in our own lab and we need a great addition
to our software team of 3 to help keep the cells, robots, and customers happy.

This can involve writing software at all levels of the stack. No specific
experience required other than writing good software and being curious.

I joined almost 2 years ago and I can not emphasize enough how much fun it has
been. The people are kind and trustful, the environment is one of curiosity
and exploration, and I always look forward to going to work.

We're looking for someone with 6+ years of experience shipping software,
preferably some of that at company of our stage. Good interface and
architecture design, knowing which corners to cut, and which to spend more
time on are important.

If you're interested in chatting send me an email:
satshabad@culturebiosciences.com

------
mnisjk2
Privacy.com | Senior Site Reliability Engineer (SRE) / Product Manager (PM) |
110 - 160k USD / 0.01 - 0.3% | New York, NY | Full Time | Onsite / Remote

About Us

At Privacy.com we've reimagined the way consumers and businesses buy online by
creating a one click checkout experience everywhere online - all while
protecting our customers' financial information by making unique and ephemeral
payment card numbers.

Roles

Senior Site Reliability Engineer (SRE)

As a Senior Site Reliability Engineer at Privacy.com, you’ll be responsible
for real-time systems that move millions of dollars every day. An ideal
candidate can design redundant, fault-tolerant systems in unpredictable
environments that handle failures before they can affect customers. SREs
combine engineering experience with architectural knowledge to automate
processes and maintain uptime to scale the business.

More: [https://angel.co/company/privacy-com/jobs/740558-senior-
site...](https://angel.co/company/privacy-com/jobs/740558-senior-site-
reliability-engineer)

Product Manager (PM)

As part of our team, you will collaborate with engineers, designers, and other
stakeholders to ship new products. You’ll have the opportunity to improve our
consumer card offering as well as our new card issuing API which enables
developers to build new financial services products and issue cards
programmatically more rapidly than ever before.

More: [https://angel.co/company/privacy-com/jobs/706980-product-
man...](https://angel.co/company/privacy-com/jobs/706980-product-manager)

Apply through AngelList or email us jobs[at]privacy[dot]com

~~~
causehealth101
You listed the roles as Onsite/Remote - can you expand on your plans here?
Thanks!

------
jlhonora
Stripe | Backend / API Engineer | Mexico City | Full-Time | ONSITE (remote for
now)

The Global LATAM team is a key component to Stripe's global strategy in the
Latin American market. Our mission is to reduce the barriers faced by large
and emerging businesses around the world by abstracting away the complexities
of payments. The Global LATAM team is responsible for building the payments
products & infrastructure needed to launch new markets and process payments
successfully throughout Latin America.

Apply directly: [https://stripe.com/jobs/listing/backend-api-engineer-
latam/1...](https://stripe.com/jobs/listing/backend-api-engineer-
latam/1694531) Want to chat about Stripe or the payments landscape in LATAM?
Drop me an email jlh at stripe dot com

------
freeflyer
FreeFlyer (a.i. solutions) | Front-End Engineer | REMOTE (preferably from
Portland, OR) or ONSITE (Washington, D.C.) | ai-solutions.com/freeflyer

FreeFlyer is a space mission design tool that's been developed by a small team
of engineers over the course of 20 years and has supported 250+ space missions
at organizations like NASA. We provide an IDE to our users to develop
simulation code, run those simulations, and interact with a variety of data
visualizations. Our users leverage FreeFlyer for everything from early space
mission design to space mission operations.

Our team is excited to hire a Front-End Engineer with a solid background in
React/Vue/Svelte to build a modern front-end user experience for our users
(aerospace engineers and "rocket scientists"!). This is an exciting
opportunity for anyone who is passionate about space and wants to have a big
impact on the future of space mission design. There will be many opportunities
to learn about space applications!

To learn more about FreeFlyer, search for FreeFlyer on YouTube[0]. You can
also take a look at our online help documentation[1] to learn more about the
types of problems FreeFlyer can solve.

For more details about the position and to apply, please visit:
[https://recruiting.ultipro.com/AIS1000AISI/JobBoard/b22b728d...](https://recruiting.ultipro.com/AIS1000AISI/JobBoard/b22b728d-47a6-4550-9005-01c83b9a527f/OpportunityDetail?opportunityId=79fe5026-52a9-4063-94e4-9704268fad67)

If you're interested, feel free to reach out with any questions to
stefan.novak@ai-solutions.com.

[0]:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n3XurKFsTkU](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n3XurKFsTkU)

[1]: [https://ai-solutions.com/freeflyer/freeflyer-software-
help-d...](https://ai-solutions.com/freeflyer/freeflyer-software-help-desk/)

------
ksowocki
Gitcoin ( [https://gitcoin.co](https://gitcoin.co) ) | Security + DevOps
Engineer, Senior Full-stack Engineer, Customer Experience Engineer | Remote |
[https://gitcoin.co/jobs](https://gitcoin.co/jobs) |
[https://gitcoin.co/results](https://gitcoin.co/results)

Gitcoin's mission is to "Grow Open Source". Gitcoin is a toolbox of Ethereum-
based tools that help open source repo maintainers fund, incentivize, and
manage work in Open Source Software.

We don't have an ICO or token; We are a team of 10 funded by ConsenSys, and
have distributed about $5.2mm to the Ethereum ecosystem since launch in
November 2017.

------
peterzakin
Macro Computer Club (www.usemacro.com) | Founding Frontend Eng | Founding
Backend Eng

The super short pitch is we're trying to build an IDE for operations teams.
The most interesting companies in the world are doing lots of heavy lifting in
the background and managing all kinds of crazy ops. We're trying to figure out
what the "IDE" looks like to make that work easier to design and deploy. We're
still pretty early (just finished raising our pre-seed from South Park Commons
and Index) so can be really generous on equity.

For more info [https://www.notion.so/usemacro/Careers-at-
Macro-69984730d3b8...](https://www.notion.so/usemacro/Careers-at-
Macro-69984730d3b84442b873c83a36c07b89)

------
namewithhe1d
# FreightFlows (Currently MassChallenge 2020 cohort) | Sr. Data Engineer, Jr.
Software Engineer | Boston, MA USA | ONSITE or REMOTE | Full-time #

_What we do_

Maritime transportation accounts for nearly 4% of all global climate change
emissions. 77% of tonnage moved on the water happens in bulk ships (ie
tankers) and not container ships. These ships operate like taxis, and their
idle time, and empty voyages reveal a very inefficient transportation system.

FreightFlows tracks every boat on the water in real-time and predicts what
they'll do next. We leverage unique access to hundreds of millions of live
data points/day to analyze and optimize seaborne bulk trade (such as oil, gas,
chemicals, aggregates, ore and coal).

We're helping shippers and vessel operators to forecast freight partners,
helping to secure favorable market pricing and reducing idle time and empty
legs for ships.

Our goal is to significantly reduce the impact of climate change emissions in
the maritime transportation industry by driving down the cost of trade and
maximizing utilization.

_What we need_

We're a small but experienced team, with experience in maritime tech,
commodity analytics and machine learning.

Data Engineer: We need you to be a leader in developing the data processing
and analytics pipeline. You need to have knowledge of python, experience with
cloud architecture, big data, data structures, core data science algorithms
and distributed systems. Ideally, you'll advise and steer the backend data
development toward high availability, optimized processing and data delivery.

Software Engineer: front-end software development, React, Django.

You are among the first hires after the founding team, so you need to be
comfortable with an uncertain future, fast paced development, risk taking, and
the excitement that comes with seeing real world problems fixed with what you
do every day. Diverse applicants very welcome - if you think you can help,
then please get in contact!

hello@freightflows.com Subject: Hacker News

------
tlrobinson
Metabase | Software Engineer | San Francisco, CA | REMOTE or ONSITE, FULL-TIME
| [http://www.metabase.com/](http://www.metabase.com/)

We’re a small well-funded team building beautiful open source business
intelligence tools used by over 17,000 companies.

React frontend, Clojure backend. Most of the work we do is open source. We’re
looking to hire strong frontend, backend, generalist, and sales engineers.

If you love open source, building beautiful products, and working with data,
apply at [http://www.metabase.com/jobs](http://www.metabase.com/jobs)

~~~
webmaven
Any connection to the folks behind Metaweb/Freebase?

------
joeyates
Lean Panda | Italy | Senior Front-end Developer | Full-time | REMOTE | GMT -
GMT+2

Lean Panda (aka Cantiere creativo) is a digital agency based in Florence,
Italy.

We're looking for a senior developer with a good eye for design: a programmer
who can craft a UI.

We need someone who has clear skills in working with CSS (we use SASS), and is
able to write quality, maintainable code.

Our client-side programming is in React, and we're in the process of adopting
Elixir Phoenix LiveView.

The need to know Italian is optional, but useful.

Email me directly via my email in my profile. I'd be interested in a
GitHub/GitLab/other profile and any other material that indicates what you can
produce as a developer and how you function as a team member.

------
cmargiol
Thought Machine | Software engineers and across the board | Full Time |
London, UK / Singapore / Australia |
[https://thoughtmachine.net/team/careers/](https://thoughtmachine.net/team/careers/)

Fintech, top place to work in London by employee satisfaction
([https://sifted.eu/articles/top-londons-fintechs-to-
work/](https://sifted.eu/articles/top-londons-fintechs-to-work/)), we're
building the next generation of core banking systems. Very exciting technical
challenges and excellent culture. Come join us

------
marblestation
NASA ADS | Front-End Developer | Cambridge, MA (US) | Onsite | Full-time |
VISA Sponsorship Available

The NASA/Astrophysics Data System is seeking a talented Front End Developer.
Your front-end code will empower astrophysicists around the world to solve the
mysteries of the universe.

Job description:
[https://ui.adsabs.harvard.edu/about/careers/](https://ui.adsabs.harvard.edu/about/careers/)

NASA ADS: [https://ui.adsabs.harvard.edu/](https://ui.adsabs.harvard.edu/)

Do not hesitate to contact us directly at adshelp@cfa.harvard.edu

------
canonical-rec
Canonical | www.canonical.com | Remote (work from home) | Full Time |
Developer, Project Manager, Design/UX, Product Canonical and Ubuntu are at the
forefront of cloud and IoT computing, helping customers master the challenge
of operations on hybrid cloud, bare metal, and container-based systems. We’re
recruiting people that love Linux, automation, operations, and are interested
in cracking some of the world’s toughest problems at scale, with a twist:
we’re bringing the scale economics and flexible automation that you’d find in
a FAANG company to the wider enterprise ecosystem. We work on open source
tools, in an open, distributed environment with Tier 1 organisations. If
you're looking to work with some of the smartest people in the industry across
the globe while designing and delivering bleeding edge open source solutions,
apply below.

Worldwide EdgeX Software Engineer Manager -
[https://grnh.se/c095546b1us](https://grnh.se/c095546b1us)

Americas Associate Field Engineer -
[https://grnh.se/161e52471us](https://grnh.se/161e52471us)

Asia / Pacific Cloud Operations Engineer -
[https://grnh.se/daa4b7e71us](https://grnh.se/daa4b7e71us)

Canonical is hiring for 40+ roles - learn more and apply here |
[https://grnh.se/e29603601us](https://grnh.se/e29603601us)

------
rubyatsummer
Summer | Back-End Software Engineers (senior-level, 5+ years only) | New York,
NY | Onsite (remote through quarantine) | Full-Time, Salary + Options | Summer
(meetsummer.org) is a certified B Corp and fintech company that is quickly
scaling to help student loan borrowers tackle their debt. Our platform serves
borrowers with a personalized loan payment dashboard, payment notifications,
student loan policy updates, and customized repayment plans.

Learn more: builtinnyc.com/company/summer

Apply: meetsummer.org/careers/

Questions: ruby<at>meetsummer.org

------
adsche
IEKM | IT-Administrator | Freiburg, Germany | ONSITE

We, an interdisciplinary medical research institute of 50+ members, embedded
into a university hospital, are looking for an admin and IT coordinator. Your
responsibilities would include Windows (end-user) and Linux (server)
administration. You'd be the sole person in charge. We're flexible with the
task portfolio; depending on your experience, software development or own
research are definitely on the table. Pay will reflect that and is based on
the German public servant salary table (EUR 43k-50k for the first year,
scheduled raises). No university degree required if experience is proven
otherwise.

Although our main communication language is English, some German will be
required to co-ordinate with other teams of the hospital. We are, however,
definitely willing to consider qualified international candidates who are
willing to learn German after relocation (we can assist with the visa
process).

More info in German [1]; feel free to contact us via email for more questions
or assistance with the application process (email at the bottom of the site).

[1] [https://karriere.uniklinik-
freiburg.de/prj/shw/7247d70004dfb...](https://karriere.uniklinik-
freiburg.de/prj/shw/7247d70004dfb4ffb60a39768e381097_0/14627/IT-
Systemadministration.htm?stellort=7&lang=de_DE&xid=!!!X!I!D!!)!

------
arkadiyt
Chime | Application Security, Infrastructure Security | Full Time | Remote
during covid & SF/Chicago/Vancouver after

Chime is the largest and fastest-growing player in the challenger-banking
space, providing mobile and online banking technology in the U.S. on behalf of
partner banks and facilitating over 10M accounts with no physical branches.
We’re a technology company relentlessly focused on helping our members achieve
financial peace of mind. That’s why we offer access to an award-winning bank
account that doesn’t charge a ton of traditional bank fees, can give members
early access to their paychecks, and enables members to grow their savings
automatically. And we’re just getting started. We are proud of our mission,
devoted to our members, and passionate about applying technology to the
challenge of making financial health a reality for everyone.

I'm the hiring manager for 2 security roles - if you apply through the links
below then it will automatically set me as the referrer, or if you have any
questions / would like to reach out directly you can email me at arkadiy dot
tetelman at chime dot com.

\- Senior/Staff Application Security Engineer:
[https://grnh.se/98de384c2us](https://grnh.se/98de384c2us)

\- Senior/Staff Infrastructure Security Engineer:
[https://grnh.se/77ca1da82us](https://grnh.se/77ca1da82us)

------
kraken-eng
Kraken Digital Asset Exchange | Engineers | Product Managers | Remote |
[https://www.kraken.com/en-us/careers](https://www.kraken.com/en-us/careers)

Kraken was founded in 2011, being a pioneer exchange in the crypto market.
Kraken is in rapid expansion of its development and product teams. At Kraken
we have a remote global team, allowing our employees to have more freedom in
choosing how to organize their routine and balance work and personal life.

July Highlights:

\- Backend Engineer, Data Processing - Rust | Remote

\- Backend Engineer, Crypto/Payments | Remote

We’re also hiring software engineers with the following skillsets: Backend
(Rust/Go/Typescript/NodeJS), Frontend (React/Flux/Redux/Sass/Less/PHP) and
many more.

Please apply directly to our Lever careers page at [https://www.kraken.com/en-
us/careers](https://www.kraken.com/en-us/careers). Once you have completed
your application to which role/roles you feel you fit best, please email me a
confirmation at leon@kraken.com and I will make sure your profile is reviewed
by our hiring team.

------
leventov
Northvolt | Stockholm, Sweden | Multiple positions | Full-time | ONSITE, VISA

Northvolt aims to become the largest manufacturer of green and smart Li-ion
batteries in Europe, which is the key to the transition to carbon-neutral
economic future.

From the software perspective, we are "Big Data IoT" and "factory automation".
Examples of the software, data, and systems engineering challenges here:

\- Developing a digital framework that would help to design and start new
manufacturing lines quicker - Collect as much data as possible from batteries
and send it to the cloud, given limited data transfer capacity - Leveraging
data collected on the previous step to detect regressions and improve battery
(cell) design (analytics, data science) - Building a secure software update
system for a large fleet of batteries - And many more!

We are looking for embedded (Battery Management System) software engineers
(development in C), Backend, DevOps engineers (the cornerstones of the
backend/cloud stack are AWS and Go), Mobile developers (React Native),
Robotics engineers, Computer Vision engineers, software product managers, and
InfoSec engineers, and other roles. Please check all the available positions
here:
[https://northvolt.com/career?d=Software+%26+IT&l=Stockholm](https://northvolt.com/career?d=Software+%26+IT&l=Stockholm)

------
captaincole
Forge (forgeglobal.com) | Senior Full-Stack Engineer | San Francisco, CA

Forge is the stock market for private companies. We have provided liquidity to
engineers like the people who frequent hacker news that are paid in options
and shares in pre-ipo companies and we're working towards making those options
more liquid. We also allow people who aren't connected to VCs the ability to
trade shares in private companies (Robinhood, Flexport, Impossible Foods,
etc...) that otherwise would be inaccessible to many accredited investors.

We are looking for a senior full stack engineer to join our platform
experiences to help build our client application. Our stack is Scala =>
GraphQL => React w/ Typescript (CRA). Were very very bullish on Full Stack
Type Safety

[https://medium.com/forge-engineering/full-stack-type-
safety-...](https://medium.com/forge-engineering/full-stack-type-safety-an-
enums-journey-734a4512d8c2)

If you have ever been paid in options, and those options became worthless for
some reason or another (golden handcuffs, 90 exercise window, ROFR or Board
Approval) now is you chance to help change that system.

Email me at andrew@forgeglobal.com or visit our site below to apply. I always
love chatting about the future of the private market.

[https://forgeglobal.com/careers](https://forgeglobal.com/careers)

------
hamir3
Riotz | Software Engineer | Remote | Full time | Riotz.io

Riotz is an early-stage, remote first startup building a web-app to play
party-games over video-chat. We're looking for developers in India and
Pakistan to accelerate their growth working in a startup in Silicon Valley
with experienced operators and founders.

Our stack: NodeJS, React, Clojure PostgreSQL DB Infrastructure: Kubernetes
cluster hosted on GCP.

If you're interested, send me an email directly with your resume and portfolio
of your work (my email is hamza@riotz.io).

------
ultimaterocks
Ultimate Software | Ft. Lauderdale, Atlanta, San Francisco, Toronto, and more
| Onsite & Remote in North America www.ultimatesoftware.com/careers

We also have opportunities in Europe at PeopleDoc, a company we acquired last
year: www.people-doc.com/company/careers . Hiring in France, Germany, Spain,
London, and Remote.

Due to COVID-19, our hiring has slowed, but we do still have a handful of
positions open :)

Ultimate Software has been building HR and Payroll software since 1990. We
moved from selling licenses for on-premise installations to a cloud-
based/subscription model in 2002. We are passionate about building awesome
tools to make people's work lives easier. Our motto is People First, which
describes how we treat our customers and our amazing company culture. We just
merged with Kronos, another HCM provider, and we are very excited about the
future of our combined companies!

We are hiring for a variety of product development positions, including:

Mobile Application Developer, Software Architect, Software Engineer, and more.

About 20% of our Product Development team works from home. We have an
unbelievable benefits/401K package, so apply to Fortune’s #1 Best Tech Company
to Work For in 2020 today!

Here is a link to our job postings:
[http://ulti.pro/29PRPAj](http://ulti.pro/29PRPAj)

You can also email resumes to techcareers AT ultimatesoftware.com

------
mandrieux
Tecton | UI/Data Visualization, Data Infra, Solutions Engineer | SF or New
York | Onsite | [https://tecton.ai](https://tecton.ai)

Tecton's platform is designed to help machine learning teams manage the end-
to-end lifecycle of features for real-time data/ML systems that run in
production. We recently raised $25M from Sequoia Capital, Andreessen Horowitz
and other top investors. Our founding team previously created Uber's
Michelangelo Platform: [https://eng.uber.com/michelangelo-machine-learning-
platform/](https://eng.uber.com/michelangelo-machine-learning-platform/)

To apply, visit our Careers Page:
[https://tecton.ai/careers/](https://tecton.ai/careers/)

\- UI/Data Visualization Engineer: You will have the opportunity to design and
build our customer facing interfaces and data visualization tools.

\- Data Infrastructure: You will have a critical role in building and scaling
our Spark and Flink based data streaming platform.

\- Solutions Engineer: You will drive successful technical engagements with
prospects and customers and be an integral part of our overall enterprise
sales process.

For more information, check out our website:
[https://tecton.ai](https://tecton.ai)

If you do not see a relevant role on the list, you can send your resume to
careers@tecton.ai

------
kasrak
Airtable | San Francisco, CA or Mountain View, CA | Onsite | Software
Engineer, Product Engineer, Data Engineer, Data Scientist, SRE

Airtable's mission is to expand human productivity by letting everyone create
tools to organize their world. Our current product includes a real-time
collaborative database and a rich set of components for building tools using
this database. Unlike single-purpose apps, we think of Airtable as a toolkit
of building blocks that people can repurpose to create their own applications.
Our roadmap is filled with enhancements and additions to this toolkit that
will push the boundaries of Airtable's capabilities.

Here's a blog post about some of the technical decisions behind a recent
project to add a lightweight scripting layer on top of the core product:
[https://airtable.news/creating-a-scripting-environment-
for-a...](https://airtable.news/creating-a-scripting-environment-for-airtable-
that-anyone-can-use-21a43e5de841)

We're hiring software engineers for web (JavaScript + TypeScript, Node,
React), iOS (Objective-C, Swift), and Android, as well as data engineering,
data science, SRE, and many other roles.

We're a team with diverse backgrounds. We believe in the power of highly
motivated and capable individuals to accomplish great things in small teams,
with end-to-end ownership of projects and rapid iteration.

Read about open positions and apply here:
[https://airtable.com/careers](https://airtable.com/careers)

------
kickopotomus
Renesas | Principal Software Engineer | Full Time | Austin, TX |
[https://www.renesas.com/us/en/](https://www.renesas.com/us/en/)

We are currently seeking a Principal SW Engineer who is technically savvy and
is excited about working within a SoC development team to produce customer
facing software to enable our customers. This position involves a wide range
of challenges from interfacing with IC and firmware designers to working with
marketing to present the IC products in intuitive ways. As part of one of
Renesas’s fastest growing product lines, you will have the opportunity
directly impact customer experience and define new software architectures to
allow our feature rich hardware to shine. If you like problem-solving, working
with systems involving SW/FW/HW, and challenging the status quo, we’d like to
hear from you.

* Position is mostly remote but will require occasional onsite meetings and lab work

* Tech stack is primarily JVM based. Experience with Java is required. Experience with Clojure/ClojureScript is preferred.

Apply Here: [https://jobs.renesas.com/job/Austin-Principal-Software-
Engin...](https://jobs.renesas.com/job/Austin-Principal-Software-Engineer-
TX-73301/605248501/)

------
mgw
Valora Digital | Fullstack Senior & Mid-level, ML Engineer | Full-time |
Zurich, Switzerland | ONSITE or REMOTE (CET +- 2h)

Valora Digital is the newly founded digital unit of Valora, a European
retailer with 2700 stores across 5 countries. We are tackling interesting
challenges in areas such as Autonomous Stores (think Amazon Go), Ecommerce &
Delivery, Loyalty, Payments and Process Improvement. For this purpose we are
building up a development team from the ground up. You will be one of the
first engineers and will have a big part in shaping the culture as well as
choosing our stack. We are looking to bring the startup ethos to the corporate
world and get to combine the best of both worlds: ample funding, a huge
customer base to deploy to and lots of freedom. I'm the head of this new unit
and was previously a founder, CTO and CEO.

You can learn more and apply here
[https://valora.digital](https://valora.digital) (bottom of the page) or on
Stack Overflow [https://stackoverflow.com/jobs/302271/senior-software-
engine...](https://stackoverflow.com/jobs/302271/senior-software-engineer-
fullstack-valora-digital). For the ML position, please get in touch directly
at michael.wirth@valora.com.

------
anilgulecha
HackerRank | Bangalore, India | Fulltime | Level-2 to Lead Devops Engineer,
Engineering Managers| ONSITE/remote(covid) | www.hackerrank.com

HackerRank is a Y Combinator alumnus backed by tier one Silicon Valley VCs. We
are a skills-based hiring platform that helps companies evaluate technical
skills, better. We’re driving a new paradigm shift by eliminating resumes and
creating opportunities for hundreds of thousands of programmers worldwide. We
have a community of 5M+ developers and 1,000+ customers across industries, and
the best part is we are just getting started. Our customers - including
VMware, Twitter, Capital One and many other Fortune 100 companies - rely on
HackerRank to build strong engineering teams.

We're hiring across engineering for the following roles:

\- Devops engineers (anywhere upto Lead level) \- Engineering Manager

Good pay with following benefits:

\- Insurance to all Employees (term life, personal accident, medical,
gratuity) along with insurance to their dependents(medical).

\- Employee stock options, flexible work hours and time off.

\- Tech talks every week.

\- Onsite gym, telephone, internet etc. Our pantry is stocked with healthy
snacks, fruits, Coffee and free catered lunch every day.

\- Ping pong, hoverboard, foosball, PS4 and many office celebrations like
Mafia games, outings, movie evenings to name a few!

Please send an email to anil@hackerrank.com with "WHOISHIRING" in the subject
line, with your resume/CV, and a little bit about yourself and relevant
experience.

------
DomKM
EmbraerX Beacon | Product Manager, Senior Front-End Engineer, Senior Back-End
Engineer, Senior Test Automation Engineer | 100% REMOTE (but, for legal
reasons, US only)

Embraer, the third-largest producer of civil aircraft, is hiring. We’re
building [https://beacon.works](https://beacon.works), a tool for airlines and
mechanics to manage unscheduled aircraft maintenance. This has the potential
to be a very high-value product for the aviation industry and could make air
travel much better for everyone.

We have multiple (functional JS and TS) React and React Native frontends and a
GraphQL API backend in Clojure. Our engineering team is small but very
experienced, passionate, and kind. We're looking for senior engineers with
relevant technical experience as well as a product/project manager.

Location: Remote (must be able to legally work and reside in the US)

Tech: React Native, GraphQL, TypeScript, Clojure, Postgres, AWS/GCP

Apply: Please email your resume to work@beacon.works (principals only, no
recruiters or agencies)

Note: We can only hire legal US residents and cannot sponsor visas or
relocation. We are also federally regulated and all employees must pass a
federal drug test. These restrictions are not within our control so please do
not email to ask for exemptions. Thanks.

~~~
sutterbomb
Sounds pretty interesting. Are there company or federal requirements for where
the work actually takes place? I’m a legal US resident but spend ~80% of my
time in Mexico.

~~~
DomKM
Nope!

------
pmonasterio
Kalepa | Senior Backend and Full-Stack Engineers | New York, NY & Completely
Remote | Full-time | VISA
[https://angel.co/company/kalepa](https://angel.co/company/kalepa)

Kalepa is a New York based, VC backed, startup building software to transform
and disrupt the $1T commercial insurance market.

Engineers and designers at Kalepa are solving interesting and challenging
problems at the intersection of big data pipelines, cutting-edge machine
learning models, intuitive frontend apps, and robust infrastructure. You will
be working in a small team building technology from the ground up with the
latest stack.

One trillion dollars are spent globally each year on commercial insurance.
However, the process for estimating the risk associated with a given business
across various perils is still reliant on inefficient and inaccurate forms and
research. This information asymmetry leads to a broken set of incentives and a
poor experience for both businesses and insurers alike. By combining cutting
edge data science, enterprise software, and insurance expertise, Kalepa is
delivering precision underwriting at scale. Kalepa is turning real-world data
into a complete understanding of risk.

Kalepa's team members have worked at Facebook, Google, Amazon, ClassPass, APT
(acquired by Mastercard), the Israel Defense Forces, MIT, Berkeley, and UPenn.
We are backed by IA Ventures.

[https://angel.co/company/kalepa](https://angel.co/company/kalepa)

Contact: paul.monasterio@kalepa.co

------
etflogic
ETFLogic | Software Engineer | New York, NY | ONSITE or REMOTE |
[https://etflogic.io](https://etflogic.io) | Full Time

ETFLogic is a technology company that provides data and workflow automation to
the ETF ecosystem. Our clients are ETF Issuers, Asset Managers, Financial
Advisors and Corporates and we help them make more informed investment
decisions with Exchange Traded Funds and grow their assets. ETFs hold in
excess of $5 trillion in assets globally. That number is projected to reach
$30tr by 2030. Investor demand continues to drive innovation and complexity in
the ETF landscape.

We are looking for a software engineer to architect the next generation of
financial tools and navigate the complexities of the financial markets.
Interest in finance, trading and ETFs is a must.

You will be working very closely with all members of the engineering team.

Other topics we focus on are ETF pricing, fixed income analytics, flow
monitoring, portfolio optimization and MPT, risk modeling, liquidity and
impact cost estimates, factor and style analysis, etc...

Our tech stack is comprised of kdb, JavaScript, React, Python and AWS. We
employ a scalable micro-services framework (Nameko) for rapid data delivery to
a global set of users.

Please reach out with your resume: info at etflogic dot io.

------
zerozeroday
Coalition | Backend, Frontend, Data Engineers | SF, Austin, Remote | Full-time

We're building a full-on cyber risk management platform encompassing not just
insurance, but threat intelligence and other cyber security tools to help our
customers prevent loss entirely. We're also assembling a team of expert
incident responders, threat and malware researchers, and security analysts to
protect our customers before, during, and after a cyber incident. We're a high
growth startup and we've recently secured a large round of funding
([https://news.crunchbase.com/news/coalition-
secures-90m-serie...](https://news.crunchbase.com/news/coalition-
secures-90m-series-c-at-890m-valuation-to-grow-cyber-insurance-platform/)), we
have many projects and tasks that you can take on, depending on your preferred
area of focus.

We have a few priority roles we are actively hiring for:

\- Data Engineer

\- Engineering Manager

\- Engineering Manager for Growth

\- Senior Backend Engineer

\- Test Automation Engineer

If you enjoy the challenge of building large, scalable infrastructure /
components from the ground up, apply at
[https://careers.jobscore.com/careers/coalition/](https://careers.jobscore.com/careers/coalition/)

------
ream88
Yodel.io | Full-Stack Engineer | REMOTE |
[https://angel.co/company/yodeltalk/jobs/869887-full-stack-
en...](https://angel.co/company/yodeltalk/jobs/869887-full-stack-engineer)

About us:

Seedcamp backed - distributed company - #1 phone system in Slack

Yodel.io is the smart customer service phone system that joins teams as a
receptionist, pre-qualifies inbound voice communications, and allows call
management without switching tools by integrating into major SaaS platforms.
Yodel is all about voice that lives where you work. Basically we built it for
ourselves!

We have a job for you:

Ok, let's just cut through the common you'll mostly read in job descriptions.
Something about being innovative and challenging. Having a motivated team and
"real" startup atmosphere. What does this even mean? USB rocket wars in the
office? And nope, you will definitely not change the world! I'm writing this
because we need help. And you're reading this because you either need a job,
or are bored in your current job, which leads us back to the first point. You
need a job.

Apply via AngelList or
[https://airtable.com/shr0SjCFhIoNNPdor](https://airtable.com/shr0SjCFhIoNNPdor)

------
munchor
MemSQL ([https://memsql.com](https://memsql.com)) | Lisbon (Portugal), San
Francisco and Seattle | Full Time

MemSQL is a database startup focused on high performance, hybrid workloads.
Our customers include half of the top 10 US banks, 2 of the top 3 US telcos,
and 12% of the fortune 100. You can read all about our product here:
[https://memsql.com/product](https://memsql.com/product).

Right now, we are in the process of building a next generation data platform
capable of handling many different workloads in one system. Think about a
massive company storing all of its data, operational or analytical together.
That's the vision - if that resonates with you, say hello!

We have several positions open:

* Senior Site Reliability Engineer, Helios (SF, Seattle or Remote)

* Senior Software Engineer, Backend (SF, Seattle, US Remote or Lisbon, Portugal)

* Software Engineering, Frontend (Lisbon, Portugal)

* Support Engineer (Lisbon, Portugal)

Careers page with individual links for each open position:
[https://www.memsql.com/careers/jobs/](https://www.memsql.com/careers/jobs/)

If you want to learn more about the engineering work we do, check out
memsql.engineering.

Feel free to email directly at david at memsql dot com.

------
w4g
FBI | ONSITE | USA | fbijobs.gov

The FBI consists of more than 35,000 special agents and professional staff who
work across the globe to protect the U.S. from terrorism, espionage, cyber
attacks, and major criminal threats.

Many FBI career options are traditional to the investigative and intelligence
community. Others are similar in nature to careers found in most Fortune 500
companies.

* Enterprise Cybersecurity Section Chief (Washington, DC) - [https://apply.fbijobs.gov/psc/ps/EMPLOYEE/HRMS/c/HRS_HRAM_FL...](https://apply.fbijobs.gov/psc/ps/EMPLOYEE/HRMS/c/HRS_HRAM_FL.HRS_CG_SEARCH_FL.GBL?Page=HRS_APP_JBPST_FL&Action=U&FOCUS=Applicant&SiteId=1&JobOpeningId=34106&PostingSeq=1)

* IT Specialist - Insider Threat Center Unit (Washington, DC) - [https://apply.fbijobs.gov/psc/ps/EMPLOYEE/HRMS/c/HRS_HRAM_FL...](https://apply.fbijobs.gov/psc/ps/EMPLOYEE/HRMS/c/HRS_HRAM_FL.HRS_CG_SEARCH_FL.GBL?Page=HRS_APP_JBPST_FL&Action=U&FOCUS=Applicant&SiteId=1&JobOpeningId=33881&PostingSeq=2)

* Special Agent (Nationwide) - [https://apply.fbijobs.gov/psc/ps/EMPLOYEE/HRMS/c/HRS_HRAM_FL...](https://apply.fbijobs.gov/psc/ps/EMPLOYEE/HRMS/c/HRS_HRAM_FL.HRS_CG_SEARCH_FL.GBL?Page=HRS_APP_JBPST_FL&Action=U&FOCUS=Applicant&SiteId=1&JobOpeningId=22187&PostingSeq=1)

Please see further details in postings.

~~~
keithnz
not that in anyway am I eligible as I'm from another country, but it sounds
cool, is the last one for an software developer agent with a badge that goes
around arresting people for writing bad code?

------
JangoSteve
Genomenon | Senior (Full-stack) Software Developer | Remote | Full-time

Ruby (and Rails), Python, Go, PostgreSQL, ElasticSearch, JavaScript (and React
and Angular)

Genomenon connects patients’ DNA with the billions of dollars of genomic
research to help doctors diagnose & cure cancer patients and babies with rare
diseases, and researchers understand diseases at a molecular level.

Our flagship SaaS product, the Mastermind Genomic Search Engine, is the
world’s first and only comprehensive genomic search engine. Mastermind is used
by thousands of geneticists and genetic testing labs worldwide to accelerate
diagnosis, increase diagnostic yield and assure repeatability in reporting
genetic testing results so that no data is missed that can save a patient’s
life.

Genomenon provides a competitive base salary, excellent health insurance,
generous paid time off, and equity participation opportunities in a positive,
stimulating work environment. If you are interested in this position, please
submit your resume with salary requirements to careers@genomenon.com.

See the full job description here:

[https://www.genomenon.com/blog/job/software-
developer-2/](https://www.genomenon.com/blog/job/software-developer-2/)

------
hervan
Ubermetrics | Berlin, Germany | ONSITE | VISA | Frontend Developer (React)

Hello HNers! A couple of years ago I felt encouraged by these job listings to
pursue my career goals of relocating to a tech hub to work with cutting-edge
tech. Now I’m glad to come back to this thread, this time from the opposite
side - we’re hiring!

Ubermetrics is the leading SaaS platform for Content Intelligence and
Analytics, Earned Media insights and Social Listening. We collect news
articles, posts, comments and many other text documents from millions of
online sources and process this stream using big data technologies and
algorithms from machine learning and bioinformatics. We are hiring new
motivated colleagues willing to grow with us and help us support customers
like DHL, Activision Blizzard, TÜV Rheinland and sport1 to be successful.

Our tech stack: React, D3, Java, DL4J, Jenkins, Docker, Ansible, Cassandra,
Elasticsearch, MariaDB+Galera, Vert.x, RabbitMQ, Hazelcast

Apply here:
[https://ubermetricstechnologies.softgarden.io/job/6825746/](https://ubermetricstechnologies.softgarden.io/job/6825746/)
\- or if you want to know more about us or about the job, drop me a message,
I’d be happy to talk!

------
wallacemlu
Cookie.AI | Remote | Full time

Cookie.AI, Inc. is a stealth startup based in the Silicon Valley / Bay Area.
We are building a SaaS-based data privacy and security platform for the
dynamic world of cybersecurity. We are well-funded and backed by top-tier VCs
and CEOs as our angel investors. The founders and early team have very strong
entrepreneurial experiences, late stage startups, and big companies. We are
looking for early engineers (distributed systems engineers, SaaS platform
engineers, security engineers) with strong interests in big data / machine
learning / security / SaaS. You will play a critical role in building data
products, working closely with customers, and collaborating with senior
engineers who have built and shipped $1B+ products. You will gain hands-on
experience with cutting-edge technologies (Presto, Kafka, Golang, Docker, K8s,
Figma, React.js, etc.) and many others from the open-source world. We are
looking for characteristics such as ambition, commitment to build a company,
passion to build products, and intellectual curiosity to innovate! Please
reach out: hello AT cookie.ai

------
apledger3
Makeswift | www.makeswift.com | Full Stack Engineer | Remote | Full-Time

At Makeswift we're on a mission to build the best tool for creative minds to
bring their ideas to the world. The concept is simple. Combine the experience
of a buttery-smooth, elegant design tool with the infrastructure required to
go to production. Instead of mocking up static images and prototypes, build
production-ready websites out of live components. Working with React
engineers? Reuse their work by integrating existing components directly into
Makeswift. Our vision is to open up our APIs and foster a component ecosystem
that will bridge the gap between developers and designers.

We're hiring the first engineers outside of the founders following a 1.5M seed
round. If you're interested in working with a product led, early stage startup
up against ambitious technical challenges, read more about the opportunity
here:

[https://www.makeswift.com/jobs/engineer](https://www.makeswift.com/jobs/engineer)

Tools you'll be working with: React, Node, GraphQL, Kubernetes, Typescript,
PostgreSQL

------
Lukas1994
Causal | Generalist, Full-stack Engineer | London (UK) or REMOTE |
[https://causal.app](https://causal.app)

Causal is a clearer way to think and communicate with numbers. Our product is
a number-crunching tool that's a bit like a spreadsheet and a bit like
programming, and our vision is to be the de-facto way for anyone to work with
numbers on a computer.

We're very early stage, but well-funded by some great investors across the US
and Europe, and ready to make our first hires. Regardless of role, you'll play
a big part in setting the product and company direction.

\---

Roles:

1\. Technical generalist

We're looking for a designer OR engineer who can also get involved in sales,
operations, and growth. You'll ideally have worked professionally as a
designer or engineer, and be interested in doing a bit of everything else.
This would suit an ex- or future-founder.

2\. Full-stack engineer

Our stack is React/Redux/TypeScript on the frontend, and Node/TypeScript on
the backend. We're looking for an engineer who has experience with these
technologies.

Our product primarily consists of a web UI on the frontend and a Monte-Carlo
computation engine on the backend. The product needs a low floor and a high
ceiling — it should be simple enough for anyone to get started with, but
powerful enough for really complex use-cases. Performance is paramount on both
the frontend and backend.

\---

We have a nice office in London (UK) but are also open to remote hires. If
this sounds interesting then I'd love to chat! lukas (at) causal.app

------
jscalisi
GRAIL | Software Engineer, Bioinformatics Scientist, Software Quality Engineer
| Menlo Park, CA | Onsite | [https://grail.com](https://grail.com) Grail's
mission is to detect cancer early, when it can be cured. Grail's technology
can detect more than 50 cancer types across all stages, with a false-positive
rate of less than one percent, through a single blood draw.

Senior Software Engineer: [https://bit.ly/35QqSZu](https://bit.ly/35QqSZu)

Staff Software Engineer, Compute Infrastructure:
[https://bit.ly/2CQECu7](https://bit.ly/2CQECu7)

Bioinformatics Scientist: [https://bit.ly/3aANm3r](https://bit.ly/3aANm3r)

Software Quality Engineer (Contract:)
[https://bit.ly/3gaKcWC](https://bit.ly/3gaKcWC)

And more roles such as Application Architect, Data Scientist, Computational
Scientist can be found at:
[https://grail.com/careers/](https://grail.com/careers/)

~~~
jscalisi
Also, we have openings in the UK:

GRAIL | Software Engineer | London, UK | Onsite | Full Time |

Senior Software Engineer: [https://bit.ly/2VzirPx](https://bit.ly/2VzirPx)

Staff Software Engineer: [https://bit.ly/2ZtIZD5](https://bit.ly/2ZtIZD5)

~~~
helltone
What's your tech stack for the positions in London?

------
fullstackwife
Spartez Software | Gdańsk, Poland, Europe | Product Managers, UX, Lead SWE,
.NET, JS, Java | Full time | Onsite

We are a company located in Gdansk, Poland, and we have quite an international
team here(people from US, Brazil, Hong Kong, Ukraine, Poland).

We are a small company of 30, but our software products are used by thousands
of users around the world in companies like Intel, Oracle, Cisco, Spotify,
Adidas or NASA. Every day we come to work to simplify the digital life of IT
industry people all over the world. We are using variety of tools and
solutions in our tech stacks: .NET, Java, Python, JS, TypeScript, Vue, React,
GCP, AWS, Azure.

Current openings:

\- Senior .NET Developer:
[https://grnh.se/c46e42e63us](https://grnh.se/c46e42e63us)

\- Product Manager: [https://grnh.se/706d73403us](https://grnh.se/706d73403us)

\- Senior UX Designer/Researcher:
[https://grnh.se/bf8ef1a23us](https://grnh.se/bf8ef1a23us)

\- Lead Software Engineer:
[https://grnh.se/622aaa0f3us](https://grnh.se/622aaa0f3us)

~~~
PenguinCoder
What is the company? _Please state the job location and include the keywords
REMOTE, INTERNS and/or VISA when the corresponding sort of candidate is
welcome_

~~~
fullstackwife
My bad! Thanks for letting me know!

------
MircoHelle
Giant Swarm is looking for an SRE in the US East Coast Time Zone.

Giant Swarm is a fast-growing open-source infrastructure management platform
used by modern enterprises. Our vision is to empower developers around the
world to ship great products. We're a distributed, diverse, and growing team,
spread across Europe. The company is based in Cologne, Germany, where we have
a small office in a co-working space. However, only a few people work there.
All workflows are created to function remotely - but of course, if you want to
visit Cologne, you are more than welcome!

YOUR JOB \- You maintain, operate and upgrade our own and our customer’s
Kubernetes clusters. \- You will design, configure, build, and maintain our
core infrastructure, from kernel parameters to the cloud provider templates.
\- You understand how servers and systems work and you tweak their behavior to
your needs. \- You will be responsible for our monitoring, logging and
alerting. \- You will help resolve incidents on our own and our customer’s
clusters. \- You participate in the on-call support schedule (~ one 24 hours
shift every 2 weeks) \- You are a go-to person in case our developers need
advice regarding infrastructure. \- You will automate all the things.

More details can be found here: [https://giant-swarm-
jobs.personio.de/job/166759](https://giant-swarm-jobs.personio.de/job/166759)

------
karthikksv
Orum | Full-stack developer | Remote (US only) | Full-time |
[https://orumhq.com/](https://orumhq.com/)

Orum connects sales teams to their target prospects efficiently, helping them
sell to their ideal customers. Using Orum's parallel dialer, sales reps can
dial multiple numbers at once, and Orum's speech recognition will
automatically recognize and connect reps with humans that pick up. This leads
to consistent conversations, faster training, and more meetings booked.

We're a small, fully remote team that bootstrapped to almost $1M ARR in two
years. Our business is young but growing quickly, and customers use our
product daily (~10,000 calls/day).

This role is ideal if you like to work across the stack to make a big impact
on a small team. You'll be in charge of building and owning features end-to-
end, from conception to implementation to feedback/iteration. Examples include
routing calls through our event-based SIP softswitch, displaying real-time
call information in our UI over WebSockets, or processing streaming audio for
speech recognition.

What we would love to see:

\- At least 2 years of full-time, full-stack engineering experience

\- Past work that shows comfort with both back-end and front-end

\- Familiarity with our stack: TypeScript, Node.js, React and PostgreSQL

\- You like working closely with product/sales to drive customer success

\- You’re not afraid to say “I don’t know” and proactively learn new things

\- You are based in the USA. This position is not open in other countries.

To apply, please reach out to jobs@orumhq.com with your resume.

------
m0shen
Hubdoc @ Xero | Full-time | Onsite | Toronto |
[https://www.hubdoc.com](https://www.hubdoc.com)

Software Developer (Toronto):
[https://jobs.lever.co/xero/de069573-56e0-4444-a80d-93b6d106d...](https://jobs.lever.co/xero/de069573-56e0-4444-a80d-93b6d106d350?lever-
via=XwiHpkoGYx)

You will become an integral member of our document workflow team, who are
responsible for all customer facing aspects of the Hubdoc application. Your
remit will be focused on our web, and mobile front-ends and their supporting
APIs as well as our document intake pipeline which processes millions of
financial documents per month. We work extensively with Node.js, Postgres,
Redis, Elasticsearch, RabbitMQ, AWS and Docker.

Apply via the link. I am the hiring manager for this specific role, feel free
to ask general questions here.

Lots of other roles in Denver, New York, Wellington, and more:
[https://jobs.lever.co/xero?lever-
via=XwiHpkoGYx](https://jobs.lever.co/xero?lever-via=XwiHpkoGYx)

------
dewey
JustWatch | Berlin, Germany | FULLTIME, ONSITE |
[https://www.justwatch.com/us/talent](https://www.justwatch.com/us/talent)

JustWatch is the world’s leading movie and TV show streaming guide.

We are mainly looking for talent for these specific roles:

\- Head of Content/Metadata

\- Product Manager

\- Senior Backend Engineer (Go, JavaScript, PostgreSQL, ES)

\- Frontend (Vue.JS, Ionic, Capacitor, TypeScript, React Native) — especially
with TV and mobile hybrid experience

\- Site Reliability Engineer

\- Working student for Site Reliability Engineering

\- Working Student for Frontend Engineering.

JustWatch promotes a culture of learning with a high degree of autonomy and
room for personal growth. We work on hard problems, with low politics, clear
focus and great context. We don’t have any non-technical product management
and like it that way.

Our development philosophy balances fast hacking with a solid architectural
foundation. We are a self-funded and profitable start-up, founded in 2014 in
Berlin and currently employing around 50 great people.

If you’re into great code architecture, good naming, like to (continuously)
deliver production code and actually help build a product bringing value to
tens of millions monthly users already, let us know. For more on how we work,
our culture, values and engineering practices, be sure to check out our blog.

Are you interested? Great, we’d love to hear from you. Just send us an email
at talent@justwatch.com. We don’t believe perfect CVs exist, we just want to
know who you are and who you want to become.

------
marton78
Media4Care | Berlin | Full-Stack or Front-End Engineer | Full-Time | ONSITE

Media4Care is a innovative and fast growing company in the health care /
senior care industry. Our products are an expression of our deep wish to
improve the joy of life of seniors and people with dementia. Not just for the
affected persons, but for all relatives and their caretakers. Our interactive
assistance system for seniors we are supplying ~4000 care homes and private
homes in Germany. As a next step, we are enabling seniors to communicate with
their relatives on a more personal and deeper level.

We're remote until COVID-19 is over, but value personal interaction and a nice
work athmosphere and thus are looking for an on-site engineer to complement
our small but excellent team in our lovely office at the Kanal between
Kreuzberg and Neukölln.

Stack: TypeScript, React, Ionic, GraphQL, Postgres, Postgraphile, AWS,
Terraform, Github, CircleCI, Sentry

Please apply online here:
[https://m4c-jobs.personio.de/job/204363?language=en](https://m4c-jobs.personio.de/job/204363?language=en)

------
tpett
OpenTable | REMOTE (US only) | Full-time | Senior Software Engineers

Come join me on the CRM team at OpenTable! We're a small team currently
scaling the CRM product (formerly Venga) to ~30x our current user base and
have some fun problems to solve because of it. We use Ruby on Rails and React
for our main client facing application, and C#/.NET for some heavy data
processing. All of our infrastructure runs on AWS and we make heavy use of
many different services.

We're hiring for 2 roles on my team:

\- Senior Software Engineer (Backend):
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/opentable/jobs/4766947002](https://boards.greenhouse.io/opentable/jobs/4766947002)

\- Senior Software Engineer (Frontend):
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/opentable/jobs/4766939002](https://boards.greenhouse.io/opentable/jobs/4766939002)

If you have questions shoot me an email at tpett@opentable.com - I'm the
backend lead. The posts say Washington DC, but remote is definitely OK and
most of the team is remote (normally).

------
abuggia
Sym | Product, Design, Full Stack | SF, Boston, REMOTE |
[https://symops.com](https://symops.com)

Sym empowers engineers to create the perfect security and privacy workflows
for their teams. Building unobtrusive controls that make sense should be easy.
We provide building blocks that keep you compliant without getting in your
way.

Concretely, we have built a large set of workflow templates that align with
controls required for compliance standards like HIPAA and SOC 2. We expose
these with a Terraform provider that allows infra/SecEng teams to customize
them with a library of integrations using our Python SDK. These teams get the
benefits of customized workflows, without having to build or maintain
anything.

We love talking with folks who appreciate great developer experience and would
be interested in helping us create one.

We care deeply about building a workforce and culture that is inclusive and
equitable for people of all backgrounds and experiences. Because of this, we
particularly encourage people from communities that tend to be
underrepresented to apply.

More keywords: DX,UX,UI,Ruby,Rails,React,Typescript,AWS,GCP,Azure

\- Product Designer:
[https://grnh.se/b6d308643us](https://grnh.se/b6d308643us)

\- Product Manager: [https://grnh.se/50bc4f243us](https://grnh.se/50bc4f243us)

\- Full Stack Engineer:
[https://grnh.se/dea130613us](https://grnh.se/dea130613us)

\- Back End Engineer:
[https://grnh.se/a4ea29763us](https://grnh.se/a4ea29763us)

------
autarch
ActiveState | Full-time and Contract | REMOTE | Build Engineering roles |
[https://grnh.se/772329f92us](https://grnh.se/772329f92us)

ActiveState Platform - made by developers for developers! We are reinventing
build engineering with an on-demand SaaS Platform and CLI tool that lets
developers automate the building of any runtime environment using any open
source language ecosystem on any platform. In Beta right now, we support
Python and Perl and we're hiring to add more languages and packages! We’re
building an ambitious language distribution platform so that no engineer ever
has to suffer dependency hell again, and we need your help to build it.

All of the positions listed have Build Engineer in the title, but these are
for two different teams. The Build and Release Engineer position is more
focused on fixing builds. The other positions are more coding focused.

I'm a Team Lead here at ActiveState, though none of the open positions are on
my team right now. Please email me at autarch@urth.org if you have any
questions.

------
alexk
Gravitational (YC S15) | Systems Engineer | Seattle, Oakland, US, Remote OK |
[https://gravitational.com](https://gravitational.com)

Do you enjoy building security and deployment tools for other engineers? Join
us to hack on open source software anywhere in the U.S. Most of our code is
Go, we have very little technical debt, our codebase is clean and small.

We expect you to be comfortable with the following:

    
    
      * Go.
      * Linux, networking.
      * Scalability or security experience for systems engineering software is welcome.
    

We’re looking for senior engineer to join the Teleport team. Gravitational is
a company started by engineers to build products for engineers. We are not a
SaaS, we are stable and growing.

We offer:

    
    
      * Competitive salary and equity.
      * 401k with company match.
      * Offsite retreat for everyone once a year.
      * Excellent health insurance.
      * Work anywhere in the U.S.
    

Apply:
[https://jobs.lever.co/gravitational](https://jobs.lever.co/gravitational)

~~~
lykr0n
I assume the positions can all be on site in Seattle or Oakland?

------
james-back
EUROPE | BERLIN | ONSITE | LOOKING FOR ML ENG / Marketing Illustrator (pos.
remote)

Back is a young software company from Berlin with the mission to enable
companies to focus on what matters. We’re building a collaboration and
automation platform to untangle repetitive questions and workflows around the
workplace.

We have a modern stack: Golang, Python, gRPC, Protobuf, React, GraphQL and
Typescript.

Our office is in the heart of Kreuzberg, Berlin Germany.

To see what it’s like to work at Back and who your future colleagues would be,
go have a look at [http://bit.ly/working-at-Back](http://bit.ly/working-at-
Back)

We’re hiring:

\- Machine Learning Engineer: [http://bit.ly/back-machine-learning-
engineer](http://bit.ly/back-machine-learning-engineer)

\- Marketing Illustrator (pos. remote): [https://bit.ly/back-marketing-
illustrator](https://bit.ly/back-marketing-illustrator)

I’m looking forward to hearing from you.

James - CTO @ Back [https://www.backhq.com](https://www.backhq.com)

------
danquill
Quill.org | Software Engineer | New York, NY | ONSITE (Remote until at least
end of 2020) React / Ruby / Rails / Python / Machine Learning

At Quill.org, we’ve created an online learning platform to help middle school
students, primarily lower income ones, improve their reading and writing
ability. Our pedagogy is based on years of research that shows that once
students understand the logic behind constructing sentences, their ability to
read and write improves dramatically. Unlike common multiple-choice-based
learning tools, our tools allow students to practice writing sentences and
passages in their browser, while still receiving real-time, focused feedback.
This is a challenging engineering problem that we use a variety of methods to
solve, from simple regex to machine learning.

Some info about Quill.org:

\- We were named one of Fast Company’s Top 10 Most Innovative Education
Companies in 2018 \- We served over 2 million students last year and are
continuing to grow. \- In April 2019, we won a grant from Google’s AI for
Social Good initiative which provides us with both funding and mentorship from
Google’s NLP experts. \- We’ve been funded by the Bill & Melinda Gates
Foundation, AT&T, Black Rock, and the Chan Zuckerberg Initiative (to name a
few).

As a member of our engineering team, you will be directly involved in building
tools for students, teachers, and administrators. We are looking for
developers who can take features from a user story to production. We are a
rapidly-growing team of 20 working in the Financial District of New York City.
This is a full-time role on-site, and we cannot sponsor a visa at this time.

We're hiring: Mid-level and Senior Full-Stack Engineers. Full positions here:
[https://www.quill.org/careers](https://www.quill.org/careers)

~~~
kcarey546
Love the mission! Are you open to junior engineers?

------
escapecharacter
Facebook Reality Labs | Full-time | New York, NY | ONSITE (initially Remote) |
Research Engineer - Neural Interface Interactions

Last year, Facebook acquired CTRL-Labs [0].

Now, there's an opening on my team, working on EMG interfaces at Facebook
Reality Labs! We're looking for Human-Computer Interaction experts who can
prototype the full stack: from data modeling to novel front-end user
experiences. The best part: you're surrounded by neuroscientists.

The position would be initially remote, but eventually would be onsite at
Facebook's offices in New York City.

[0] [https://www.theverge.com/2019/9/23/20881032/facebook-ctrl-
la...](https://www.theverge.com/2019/9/23/20881032/facebook-ctrl-labs-
acquisition-neural-interface-armband-ar-vr-deal) [1]
[https://facebook.com/careers/jobs/192919848600413/](https://facebook.com/careers/jobs/192919848600413/)

~~~
escapecharacter
I forgot to add - the job posting is at the [1] link above.

Either apply directly through there, or email dustinfreeman at fb dot com if
you have questions.

------
boyd
One Codex (YC S14) | San Francisco (Mission) | Software + Scientist Roles |
Onsite + Remote | [https://www.onecodex.com](https://www.onecodex.com)

One Codex is a platform for microbial genomics. We are a technical,
experienced team working on meaningful problems that range from infectious
disease diagnostics to outbreak epidemiology to improving our understanding of
the microbiome. We work with top researchers, medical institutions, and
biotechs, and have processed samples from all seven continents (and space!).
Here's what we're doing to help out with COVID-19:
[https://www.onecodex.com/blog/2020/03/16/covid-19-sequencing...](https://www.onecodex.com/blog/2020/03/16/covid-19-sequencing-
analysis/)

We're currently looking for engineers across multiple positions, including
both full stack and DevOps roles. Our stack includes Python, Rust, and
Javascript/Typescript (React), and we write everything from D3 visualizations
to low-level bioinformatics algorithms. We are also hiring
microbiologists/computational biologists.

Challenges include: (1) developing novel algorithms for analyzing complex
microbial communities; (2) working with terabytes of genomic data; (3)
building scientifically reproducible analyses suitable for both research and
the clinic; and (4) supporting scientists and developers building on our
platform with extensible APIs.

We are based in San Francisco and offer a competitive salary and meaningful
above-market equity. Benefits include full medical, dental, and vision
coverage, and a flexible vacation policy.

Please apply here:
[https://www.onecodex.com/careers/](https://www.onecodex.com/careers/)

~~~
elbear
Hello. Do you accept remote from Europe? I'm in Romania (UTC + 3).

------
dkuebric
FullStory | Software Engineering, Search Infrastructure | Remote & Onsite |
Atlanta, GA

FullStory’s mission is to improve user experiences on the web and mobile
devices. We’re accomplishing this mission daily by providing a platform that
allows developers and product teams to automatically collect ultra high
definition analytics from their sites and applications, then make those
analytics available through a powerful search engine, pixel-perfect session
playback, and machine learning insights.

As a senior engineer focusing on our primary data platform, you’ll help build
and improve our powerful, distributed infrastructure for receiving, analyzing,
and indexing petabytes of data. This infrastructure supports real time
interactive queries and analysis in the FullStory application, as well as
large scale online and offline data science and machine learning systems.
Reporting to our Director of Data Platform Engineering (and one of our
founding engineers), you will help keep our systems secure, scalable,
reliable, and fast. All for the mission of delivering actionable and truly
magical insights to our customers, so they can make better business decisions
and improve their products for their users. (“Magic” here is just science and
engineering done well!)

FullStory is a remote-friendly, hyper-growth SaaS company based out of
Atlanta. The work environment we've cultivated is aligned around our three
watchwords: clarity, empathy, and bionics. We value high-quality/low-ego
collaboration and use automation to eliminate toil in daily work. If that
sounds good to you, join us!

More info: [https://grnh.se/6c843fed2us](https://grnh.se/6c843fed2us) And
other FullStory opportunities:
[https://www.fullstory.com/jobs/](https://www.fullstory.com/jobs/)

------
janjongboom
Edge Impulse | Fullstack Web Developer | Amsterdam, San Jose, REMOTE | Full-
time

Edge Impulse enables developers to create the next generation of intelligent
device solutions with embedded Machine Learning. Machine Learning at the very
edge will enable valuable use of the 99% of sensor data that is discarded
today due to cost, bandwidth or power constraints.

We were founded a year ago, have customers, and are now looking for our 8th
musketeer. You’ll make complex features like transfer learning or computer
vision available to every user, and work with our infrastructure engineers to
build backends that can quickly transform terabytes of customer data.

We’re a remote first company (even me and my cofounder are in two continents)
and value work-life balance! More info: [https://angel.co/company/edge-
impulse/jobs/887141-full-stack...](https://angel.co/company/edge-
impulse/jobs/887141-full-stack-web-developer-tinyml) or reach out via
jan@edgeimpulse.com !

------
vibhav
StackRox | Mountain View, CA; Charlotte, NC; Bochum, DE | Remote | Visa |
[https://www.stackrox.com/job-board/](https://www.stackrox.com/job-board/)

StackRox is a Sequoia-backed startup that helps secure container and
Kubernetes environments at scale. The StackRox Kubernetes Security Platform
enables security and DevOps teams to enforce their compliance and security
policies across the entire container life cycle, from build to deploy to
runtime.

We are looking for talented frontend, backend, and full stack engineers to
join our team. We have a modern tech stack, including React, Redux, Golang,
gRPC, and GraphQL. We’re a small but mighty team, so you’ll be responsible for
architecting, building, and maintaining core components of the StackRox
product. We encourage growth, support your personal and professional
development, and promote from within. We’d love to hear from you!

You can apply on our job board or reach out to me if you have any questions:
vibhav@stackrox.com.

------
richardzyx
Shell Hydrogen | Boston (can be remote for the first year until Covid passes)
| Software Architect | Full-time | US Citizen or Green Card Holder Only

Hydrogen is going to become the most important fuel of the next 20 years. The
Shell Hydrogen Product Development Team in Boston is creating the new
generation of H2 hardware and software products to make sure the H2 economy is
going to scale. We work with companies all over the world to design, build,
and deploy products from concept to operation, ranging from building a new H2
dispenser to designing heavy duty stations for reliability.

We created the Hydrogen Digital Platform (HDP) as a key strategic product that
would allow us to continuously absorb and standardize data from every part of
the supply chain and create insights that can be applied to the rest of the
industry. We have deployed IoT solutions in our US assets and are scaling out
to a global presence.

We are seeking a software architect who is well-versed in the AWS serverless
architectures and has production experience with global IoT deployments and
processing time series data. As the software architect of HDP, you oversee the
product’s technical vision and manage technical contributors’ deliverables and
growth. Since we work as a small agile team, we expect the software architect
to do hands-on programming at least 40% of the time.

Our current stack is fully hosted on AWS, core services include Greengrass
Core, IoT, Kinesis, S3, and RedShift. We are fully invested in utilizing as
much serverless services as possible, so if you have learnings and painful
experience from scaling any of these services, you might be the right fit for
the position.

The application link with the full job description is still in the process of
being published as this is a new position, so if you are interested please
reach out to me directly at: richard dot zhang@shell dot com

------
vldr
GUTS Tickets | Frontend/Backend devs | Amsterdam, The Netherlands | ONSITE
€35k-€60k p.a. depending on experience, part-time/full-time, SARS plan
available.

GUTS Tickets is a ticketing platform & service that puts an end to disgraceful
secondary ticket prices and ticket fraud.

We're have an open position for a frontend/backend developer.

Our (current) tech-stack:

Backend: Python / Django / REST API / Golang

Frontend: Vue.js / React Native (yes, we do them all)

We're looking for anyone who does & loves any of the following. Overlapping
skills or full-stack is a big plus:

Frontend JS development (senior/medior): JavaScript, Vue.js, EmberJS, Tests,
HTML, CSS/SASS/PostCSS, Bootstrap

Backend development (senior/medior): Python 3.7+, Django REST API, Golang,
PostgreSQL, CouchDB

DevOps: Gitlab, CI/CD, AWS, Terraform, Ansible, docker, Ubuntu

Competitive salary based on experience: part-time or full-time is negotiable.
ESOP (SARS) or token plan are negotiable. Employee-based conference, hardware
and training budget is available.

Perks: PS4 Pro and 4K TV gaming-battles, ping-pong tournaments, Friday-
afternoon bbq/drinks on roof terrace (looking over Amsterdam), committed team-
members from all over the world (all on-site), meetups & lightning talks,
access to "fill in whatever you want" events & conferences.

Got GUTS? Join our team and send your CV to jobs (at) guts.tickets (soliciting
is NOT appreciated).

Check out [https://guts.tickets/jobs](https://guts.tickets/jobs) and
[https://guts.tickets](https://guts.tickets) for more info.

------
sidcool
ThoughtWorks Technologies | India - Pune, Bangalore, Hyderabad, Chennai,
Mumbai

We are passionate technologists who believe in the power of software and
technology as tools for social change. We contribute to a multitude of open
source projects. Primarily we are a Technology Consultancy Company. We look
for zealous Technologists who are keen to learn on job. We value Object
Oriented and Functional Skills. DevOps and Agile are a normal way of working
here.

Skillsets/Platforms/etc.: C#, Java, Ruby, Scala, Kotlin, Rust, JS,
AWS/GCP/Azure, Python, Node.js, React, Angular

Requirement: 4+ years of programming experience.

Interview process: Take-home coding assignment, Pair programming, Technical
Interview(s), Leadership

More about ThoughtWorks:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MBqquBtwaNM](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MBqquBtwaNM)

[https://www.thoughtworks.com](https://www.thoughtworks.com)

Contact: siddhark[at]thoughtworks.com

Please send email with 'Hacker News' in subject line.

------
joepo
Resupply | Software Engineer | REMOTE(US Only) for now, ONSITE later | Boston,
MA | Full-Time

Resupply's mission is to make giving simple. We are looking to reinvent and
forever change the supply-chain of charitable contributions within the US, and
in doing so, evolve into a mature product delivery organization backed by
forward-thinking and pragmatic methods.

I'm looking for a Software Engineer to help me reboot the technical team and
to turn us into a highly effective dev group. It's going to be a fun ride as
we build out new features that the Charitable Giving industry has never seen
before. My philosophy on Engineering follows a strategy of keeping things as
simple as possible while attempting to get most of the benefits of a "cloud
native architecture" without complex container orchestration systems and
devops tools. Doesn't matter if you have direct experience on this stack, but
here is our tech in all it's glory:

Ruby On Rails

Angular for Front End

React Native for mobile

Containerized

We are proud to have a company made largely of Military Veterans (myself and a
few others are the exceptions), so this experience is preferred but not
required.

Send me a direct note if you're interested and I'm happy to answer any
questions.No recruiters or agencies please. Email: joe@resupplyme.com The
team:
[https://www.linkedin.com/company/resupplyme/](https://www.linkedin.com/company/resupplyme/)

------
saltypal
Eleos Technologies | Android Engineer | Remote (US only) | Full time |

Eleos Technologies is a growing 9-year-old company building communication
software for truck drivers and field workers.

We’re helping a diverse mix of customers—from mom and pop operations to
household names—improve how they communicate with their employees by tackling
information overload, reducing phone calls, and eliminating obsolete
technologies.

Our app is used by thousands of big-rig and small truck drivers, day and
night, every day, and we've been on a sustainable growth curve for long enough
that we're ready to grow our Android team from one to two!

The app does some unique things, including assisting drivers to plan their
trips, find stopovers, manage their electronic duty log, and more—there's a
lot more than just CRUD and chat features to go around.

As a remote team, we're super lucky to have some great folks who use the
ability to work from home to spend more time with their kids, help volunteer
at a school, or otherwise be more fulfilled than they would be working from an
office. You could join us!

If that sounds fun and rewarding to you, the full description and info about
applying are over here:
[https://jobs.lever.co/eleostech/94ff56e4-9ca3-4fdd-b769-9238...](https://jobs.lever.co/eleostech/94ff56e4-9ca3-4fdd-b769-92385dc71070?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=HN)

------
slvrspoon
Abine & DeleteMe - the online privacy company | WFH REMOTE or BOSTON, MA |
PART Time or Full Time | Web application and Full Stack Developers + Tech
leaders | [https://www.abine.com/](https://www.abine.com/)

We are a profitable company focused on better, easier, online privacy.

We make two products. Blur is a privacy-identity manager which does alias
"masked" credentials for emails, credit cards, and phones on the fly built on
a password manager foundation. DeleteMe (joindeleteme.com) is a service for
removing private information from data brokers.

We're looking for ALL levels (from tech leaders to smart junior engineers) of
strong web application and full-stack developers who are interested in making
a difference in the fight for privacy. We are profitable, have been doing this
for years, and have millions of users.

Please contact us at jobs at getabine dotcom.

1\. no recruiters (please, really, please) 2\. helpful if you can include both
a full CV and desired comp range

------
escot
Strateos (YC W15) | Backend engineer, Full-Stack Engineer, Frontend Engineer,
Principal Architect, Site Reliability Engineer, Engineering Manager Menlo
Park, CA | [https://strateos.com](https://strateos.com) | ONSITE

Want to help scientists define and run experiments in code? Want to help fight
COVID?

We make it possible to program science experiments and run them in the cloud.
We do this by providing a language (autprotocol.org) and a runtime (scheduler
+ robotics) accessible via API. We're a bit like AWS but for robots, not
computers, and have availability regions in the Bay Area and San Diego with
more to come.

Tech stack includes: Scala, RabbitMQ, Postgres, Ruby/Rails, Typescript, React,
Ansible, AWS, Terraform.

Benefits include: full medical/dental/vision insurance; catered lunch and
dinner, and a fully stocked kitchen; flexible vacation policy; 401(k) with
matching; gym and commuter reimbursement; and education reimbursement up to
$3,000/year.

~~~
jacques_chester
I think you have a typo, "autprotocol" instead of "autoprotocol".

~~~
escot
thank you!

autoprotocol.org

------
thematt
Blue Origin | Site Reliability Engineering | Seattle, WA | Full-Time | ONSITE
| [https://www.blueorigin.com](https://www.blueorigin.com)

Blue Origin is developing technologies to enable human access to space at
dramatically lower cost and increased reliability. To accommodate our rapid
growth we have multiple openings for site reliability engineers who are
building the infrastructure that the company runs on.

Our SRE's bring a software engineering approach to ensuring systems remain
operational and scalable. You will implement the infrastructure that allows
for rapid development and iteration of software throughout the company,
including distributed systems, internal systems, and embedded software on-
board our rockets and space vehicles.

Our languages (used across the company) include: Python, Java, Javascript, C,
C++

Our tech stack within SRE includes: AWS, Terraform, Kubernetes, Docker,
Datadog, Gitlab, Linux, Ansible

Positions:

Site Reliability Engineer II: [https://blueorigin.wd5.myworkdayjobs.com/en-
US/BlueOrigin/jo...](https://blueorigin.wd5.myworkdayjobs.com/en-
US/BlueOrigin/job/Kent-WA/Site-Reliability-Engineer-II_R3023)

Senior Site Reliability Engineer:
[https://blueorigin.wd5.myworkdayjobs.com/en-
US/BlueOrigin/jo...](https://blueorigin.wd5.myworkdayjobs.com/en-
US/BlueOrigin/job/Kent-WA/Senior-Site-Reliability-Engineer_R4500)

Senior Manager, Site Reliability Engineering:
[https://blueorigin.wd5.myworkdayjobs.com/en-
US/BlueOrigin/jo...](https://blueorigin.wd5.myworkdayjobs.com/en-
US/BlueOrigin/job/Kent-WA/Senior-Manager--Site-Reliability-Engineering_R4380)

------
mfamos
Login.gov | REMOTE or Washington, DC | DevOps/SRE/Software Engineers | Full-
Time | [https://login.gov](https://login.gov)

Login.gov gives the public simple, secure access to multiple US government
services through one verified account. We're working to fix online identity
for US government services. The Login.gov team operates like a startup within
the government, working in the open as a distributed, agile team. The core
product is open source, hosted in modern cloud infrastructure, and built for
scale. Tens of millions of people have Login.gov accounts, and we aim to be
the preferred entrypoint for all government digital services. Our users
include people accessing benefits, applying for government jobs, serving in
the military, and collecting funds awarded through grant programs.

Find us on Github: [https://github.com/18F/identity-
idp](https://github.com/18F/identity-idp)

The Login.gov project began as a collaboration between 18F and the U.S.
Digital Service (USDS). Today it's part of the Technology Transformation
Services (TTS). You'll join other software engineers delivering better public
services through modern technology.

* (opening soon!) Site Reliability Engineer: [https://join.tts.gsa.gov/join/devops-engineer/](https://join.tts.gsa.gov/join/devops-engineer/)

* (opening soon!) Account Manager: [https://join.tts.gsa.gov/join/login-account-manager/](https://join.tts.gsa.gov/join/login-account-manager/)

The above postings open on a revolving basis. If they're not open, just email
us at jobs@login.gov or joinTTS@gsa.gov, where we can answer questions and
accept your application.

Feel free to reply on thread with any questions.

~~~
rh24
1\. Is there a difference between applying through USAJobs vs sending your
team an email? Which leads me to my second question. 2\. Does your team read
all resumes or just the ones that get filtered through the system (a lot of
USAJobs need keywords and copy/paste of all KSAs to get through the filtering
system).

~~~
mfamos
1\. It's a bit easier for us if you submit your resume directly to:
jobs@login.gov

2\. Every application is reviewed by a real human against the job
qualifications, and the highest qualified applicants are shared with the
hiring team for consideration.

More information on USAJOBS' process is available here:
[https://www.usajobs.gov/Help/faq/application/process/](https://www.usajobs.gov/Help/faq/application/process/)

~~~
rh24
Thank you for getting back to me. Glad to hear there is more to sorting
resumes than a simple filter.

------
SharonLeon
Omeka | Full-Stack Developer | Remote | [https://omeka.org](https://omeka.org)

Omeka is an open-source project that develops web publishing software for
cultural heritage organizations, researchers, and members of the public. Our
software is recommended by universities worldwide and used by curators,
archivists, librarians, students, scholars, and many others.

We’re looking for a full-stack developer to work on the Omeka family of web
publishing platforms (Omeka Classic, Omeka.net, and Omeka S) and their
extensions. Your job will be, most simply, to make Omeka as good as it can be,
working on any part of the project to help advance that goal.

For more details: [https://omeka.org/news/2020/06/30/hiring-full-stack-
develope...](https://omeka.org/news/2020/06/30/hiring-full-stack-developer/)

------
a13n
Canny | Full-Stack Engineer | REMOTE | Full-time |
[https://canny.io](https://canny.io)

Canny helps software companies keep track of feature requests to build better
products.

* Early-stage startup, 7 person team

* Over 600 customers, including industry-leading companies like Lyft, Bench, and Compass

* 100% remote, distributed across US, Canada, and Estonia

* Bootstrapped and profitable

We're hiring a full-stack engineer to help us build Canny. You'll be working
alongside the whole team to make Canny more valuable to its customers and grow
faster.

Technologies: JavaScript, React, Redux, Node, MongoDB, AWS

[https://jobs.canny.io/engineering/full-stack-
engineer?utm_so...](https://jobs.canny.io/engineering/full-stack-
engineer?utm_source=hn)

Why work at Canny: [https://canny.io/blog/work-at-
canny/](https://canny.io/blog/work-at-canny/)

~~~
ruairidhwm
Andrew and Sarah at Canny are both awesome and have a brilliant product. Would
definitely recommend people apply!

------
powertoolstech
Powertools Technologies | Junior Engineer | Lisbon, Portugal | Full-time |
ONSITE

Looking for a junior engineer for work on software related to Electronic
Design Automation and/or Software Development. Candidate should at least have
(or graduate shortly) a 3 year university degree in engineering. Most suitably
Electronic/Computer Engineering or Informatics with good Systems base.
Software Developers are welcome to apply.

Site: [https://www.powertools-tech.com](https://www.powertools-tech.com) .
Growing a small experienced team with international industrial and academic
track, willing to train new hire in fairly uncommon skill set. Candidate
should be capable of quality detail work, and have good communication
abilities, to provide support to international design teams in fabless
semiconductor companies.

Email your interest and CV to hr@powertools-tech.com, please.

------
nataliyapercona
Percona | www.percona.com | MySQL DBA | Remote | Full-Time

Percona’s open source database experts are true superheroes, improving
database performance for customers across the globe. Our Database Performance
Team engineers, fixes and supports the database environments that
organizations use to achieve their business goals!

Discover what it means to have a Percona career with the smartest people in
the database performance industries, solving the most challenging problems our
customers come across. Read more about the opportunity here:

[https://www.percona.com/about-percona/careers/mysql-dba-
remo...](https://www.percona.com/about-percona/careers/mysql-dba-remote-4)

------
debuggest
Olo | REMOTE (US) | Full-Time | [https://www.olo.com/](https://www.olo.com/)

We’re hiring! Tons of remote (US-based) positions available. Come join us! All
positions: [https://jobs.lever.co/olo?lever-
via=WSee4m3bRz](https://jobs.lever.co/olo?lever-via=WSee4m3bRz)

Location: All engineering positions are fully remote anywhere in the US,
headquarters in NYC

Senior Front-end Engineer, JavaScript

Senior Software Engineer, Back-end (.NET/C#/F#)

Software Engineer, Back-end (.NET/C#/F#)

Xamarin Mobile Engineer

Data Engineer (PostgreSQL, SQL Server)

Engineering Manager, Software Infrastructure

Release Engineer (TeamCity, Azure DevOps Pipelines and Octopus Deploy)

Senior Data Architect

Senior Infrastructure Automation Engineer (Vagrant, Terraform, Ansible, Tower,
Packer, and Github)

Senior System Engineer, Data Services (Postgres, Redis, Kafka and
Elasticsearch/Lucene)

Staff Site Reliability Engineer

Engineering Manager, Test Engineering

Senior Software Engineer in Test

Software Quality Advocate

IT Support Specialist

------
rco8786
Square | Backend Engineer (2+ year exp) | Atlanta, SF, NYC, possible Remote |
squareup.com/capital

We are the Capital Platform team at Square! We build the systems that power
$2+ billion in small businesses loans for Square sellers and external
partners. Right now we're focused on building systems to enable the lending
capabilities of our new bank
([https://www.forbes.com/sites/donnafuscaldo/2020/03/18/square...](https://www.forbes.com/sites/donnafuscaldo/2020/03/18/square-
gets-the-nod-to-operate-a-bank/#40d188234042)).

We are mainly a Ruby shop but prior Ruby experience is not a requirement.
Similarly, we're looking for engineers with an interest in finance and banking
but no prior experience in those areas is required.

Shoot me an email at roneill [at] squareup.com

------
ZeroTierJobs
ZeroTier | www.zerotier.com | Senior Engineering Manager, Project Manager,
Developer Advocate | Remote | Full-Time

ZeroTier is the fastest, most flexible solution to deploy and manage secure
networks. End-to-end encryption and a robust rules engine eliminate the need
for traditional VPN and SD-WAN solutions. Peer-to-peer architecture, an open-
source codebase, and a vibrant global community make ZeroTier an attractive
solution for hobbyists and Fortune 500 companies alike.

Our vision is to provide a virtualization layer that connects every device in
the world.

Please email your resume to jobs@zerotier.com with the position you are
applying for as the subject.

See all of our job opportunities here:
[https://angel.co/company/zerotier](https://angel.co/company/zerotier)

------
guha
Onai | | San Jose or New York | FULL TIME, CONTRACTORS, GRADUATE INTERNS,
POSTDOCTORAL FELLOWS, VISA, REMOTE

We're tackling exciting difficult challenges and building offerings relevant
to interesting real-world problems in a variety of fields. We have particular
strengths in dispersed computation, functional programming, cryptography, and
deep learning.

We're currently most interested in engineers with solid experience in Rust,
Haskell/Idris, or cryptography. We also have openings for enthusiastic
developers or researchers who might lack this precise experience but are eager
and able to learn. We welcome internship/fellowship interest from postdoctoral
scholars or senior graduate students.

We do not presently have openings for current/recent undergraduates.

Send your resume to info@onai.com and we'll let you know if there's a
potential fit.

------
ncTech
Lowe's (Fortune 100) | Senior Android programmers | Charlotte, North Carolina
| Full-time

Lowe's has positions for Android programmers with four or more years of
Android programming. There is a relocation package, and currently with Covid,
you probably will not have to relocate right away (although you might have to
visit corporate headquarters for a day or two).

[https://jobs.lowes.com/job/charlotte/senior-software-
enginee...](https://jobs.lowes.com/job/charlotte/senior-software-engineer-
android-kotlin/1627/14964954)

[https://jobs.lowes.com/job/charlotte/senior-software-
enginee...](https://jobs.lowes.com/job/charlotte/senior-software-engineer-
android/1627/14915272)

------
lukasm
Revolut | Software Engineers and many more | London, Krakow, Berlin, New York,
Moscow, Vilnius | Full-Time |
[https://www.revolut.com](https://www.revolut.com)

Revolut is one of the fastest growing companies in Europe. We’re hiring
throughout the company for many roles. I work on Data Platform, helping people
bring ML models to production. We use Terraform, Kubernetes, GCP, Vault,
Python, Java, Kotlin, Exasol and many more. There are a lot of interesting
challenges and projects. We're looking for experienced engineers that will
work within a distributed company. REMOTE work is possible.

Careers: [https://jobs.lever.co/revolut?lever-
via=8QDkIWda8L](https://jobs.lever.co/revolut?lever-via=8QDkIWda8L)

~~~
stantham
Are you currently accepting fully remote?

------
james_impliu
PostHog | Growth or Full Stack Engineers or Marketers that speak engineering |
Full-time | Remote AND open source!

We're building an open source product experimentation platform.

YC-backed, and have raised a huge amount of unannounced funding in the last
few days due to crazy traction on launching on HN in Feb. Thousands of stars
in the repo from 0 back in January this year.

Your daily work would be open source.

Get feedback from developers around the world using your stuff.

Fully remote, asynchronous, we write stuff down, transparent by default and we
focus on autonomy.

[https://posthog.com/careers](https://posthog.com/careers) to get our email
addresses

If you are intelligent, ship fast and have a couple of cool side projects,
have experience in a huge tech company OR are an ex founder, you could be a
great fit.

------
smilliken
MixRank processes petabytes of data every month from web crawls, Google Play
Store, Apple AppStore, and dozens of other sources.

DATA ENGINEER

We're looking for remote engineers to help with data mining, machine
learning/data science, data transformation/ETL, data modeling, database
scaling, and more.

PostgreSQL experience is highly desired (administration, optimization, DDL,
etc). Also looking for experience with Python, Linux, Nix, and data mining.

FULL-STACK / PRODUCT ENGINEER

We're looking for remote engineers to build web applications and APIs. The
ideal candidate is looking to grow into position of technical leadership in
product development.

Experience with full-stack web development, Python, PostgreSQL, and Linux is
required. Competency or interest in data visualization, UI, UX, and design are
desired.

Email available in profile.

------
mstatner
Forward | San Francisco, CA | Front End Engineer, Backend Infrastructure
Engineer, Security Engineer | ONSITE when safe, REMOTE for now

Want to transform healthcare? Now’s the time. We're hiring for our engineering
team at Forward. [https://blog.goforward.com/health-moves-
forward-939f73334bf](https://blog.goforward.com/health-moves-
forward-939f73334bf)

We're on a mission to make quality healthcare affordable and accessible to
those who need it most around the world. We’re looking for detail-oriented,
product-focused, impact-driven teammates to help us realize the mission.

We're building an entirely new system to empower our doctors with advanced
tools ([https://goforward.com/technology](https://goforward.com/technology))
to facilitate early detection, continuous improvement and personalized care –
supported by data – with a nationwide network of primary care clinics in
cities across the country. Video tour here:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dnJEsoGmh-8&feature=youtu.be](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dnJEsoGmh-8&feature=youtu.be)

If this mission resonates with you, check out our open roles at
[https://goforward.com/jobs](https://goforward.com/jobs), or reach out to me
directly at marissa@goforward.com with your resume.

------
ajones1406
GitLab, Remote only, Full time

As the world’s largest all-remote company, GitLab is a place where you can
contribute from almost anywhere. We're an ambitious, productive team that
embraces a set of shared values in everything we do.

As our team continues to grow, we're taking a unique, outbound approach to
hiring. If you're interested in current or future roles at GitLab, share your
information with our recruiters by joining our Talent Community:
[https://grnh.se/8490b7772us](https://grnh.se/8490b7772us)

Check out this video from our Recruiting team to learn more about the Talent
Community and how we hire:
[https://youtu.be/uK_kO8FcgpA](https://youtu.be/uK_kO8FcgpA)

------
presidentender
Juniper Square | SF, USA | Full Time | ONSITE | Senior/Staff Frontend
Engineer, Senior/Staff Full-Stack Engineer

Juniper Square is making the world's private capital markets as transparent,
efficient, accountable and accessible as the public markets.

Headquarters are in San Francisco's financial district a short walk from BART.
We offer competitive compensation, equity, and benefits. We just closed our
series C, and our investors include Redpoint, Ribbit, Felicis, Zigg, and
Maiden Lane.

We've transitioned to fully remote/wfh for the time being, but ideally
candidates will be able to join us in the SF office once the pandemic is over.

[https://www.junipersquare.com/careers](https://www.junipersquare.com/careers)

------
sofra4
GHCO - [https://ghco.co.uk/](https://ghco.co.uk/) | Software Engineer, Quant |
London | Currently REMOTE / WFH, normally ONSITE | Full Time | £80k + bonus

GHCO is leading liquidity provider and market maker in Europe, specializing in
algorithmic trading across exchanges in over 1500 ETFs.

We're a small team of expert traders and proven software engineers, looking
for experienced technologists who have an interest in advancing the state of
the art.

Tech stack: Java, Python, SQL, AWS

* Benefits and perks: competitive salary, health insurance, generous hardware and software allowance, casual work environment, inclusive team-oriented culture, rapid career growth opportunities, high impact work.

Email us at recruitment@ghco.co.uk

------
predata
Predata | ML Research Engineer | NYC | FULL-TIME | REMOTE |
[https://predata.com/](https://predata.com/)

Predata is building machine learning models to link online behavior to
geopolitical and economic trends. Hedge funds, Fortune 500 companies, and
governments use Predata to anticipate events and make better decisions.

Come join a diverse team from the worlds of technology, political science, and
finance, where you’ll use the Python ML ecosystem to blend time series
analysis, knowledge graph embedding, and modern NLP. Help us develop
explainable AI to transform abstract data into narrative insight. We’re
passionate about human-in-the-loop models and augmenting human decision
making.

If you are always looking out for things you can improve and you’re unafraid
to jump into new projects, you'll be at home on our team. You’ll have
opportunities to improve our product and process as we continue to grow.

Technologies: Python and the modern Python ML stack including
numpy/pandas/scikit-learn, Django, Celery, PostgreSQL, Docker, AWS

We're pragmatic about using the right tool for the task at hand.

You can learn more at [https://angel.co/company/predata/jobs/881784-ml-
research-eng...](https://angel.co/company/predata/jobs/881784-ml-research-
engineer-graphs-nlp)

Questions? Email jobs@predata.com

------
susanne_audatic
Audatic | Berlin, Germany (ONSITE) | Full-time | Visa | SysAdmin & Deep
Learning Engineer | [http://audatic.ai](http://audatic.ai) Audatic is building
systems to intelligently modify sound using state of the art deep learning
technology and unique datasets. Our personalized sound environment allows
users to customize sounds to their individual taste. Applications include
effortless interactions in noisy places (especially for people with hearing
impairments), and realistic audio-environments for augmented reality. We are a
young, driven and dynamic team with the vision to change people’s lives. We
value each team member and opinion equally and count on everyone’s
contribution to make our vision come true. You are encouraged to
constructively challenge our ideas and can expect to be involved in the
decisions that shape the future of our company. Tech: Linux, Python with
Tensorflow, Android & iOS and some AWS. We are looking for smart and curious
people who either like to manage our in-house cluster and infrastructure
(SysAdmin) or build novel network architectures (Deep Learning Engineer).
Apply now at [http://audatic.ai/apply-now/](http://audatic.ai/apply-now/)

------
dbenamy
Datadog | Software Engineers | ONSITE (Boston, NYC, Paris) and REMOTE (US &
EU) | Full-time

Datadog is a monitoring, tracing, and logs system for your infrastructure and
services. We build our own tsdb, distributed tracing tools, cutting edge
visualizations, and more. We love shipping great experiences for customers
just like us and are growing fast! We write Go, Python, Java, and React,
(mostly) run on k8s, and are multi-region and multi-cloud.

We're looking for people who can build systems at scale as we process
trillions of events per day. Let us know if that's you!

[https://dtdg.co/hnwhoshiring](https://dtdg.co/hnwhoshiring)

~~~
therahmaniac
Do you hire remote besides US & EU?

~~~
Nostromos
For Software Engineering (Product, Infra, Security), Product Management,
Design, and Evangelism/Advocacy- we do not.

If you're interested in Sales or Solutions Engineering, we do. What's your
focus?

~~~
therahmaniac
Software engineering - backend (Java/ Golang). I'll be on the lookout though.

------
mdwelsh
OctoML.ai | Senior Software Engineer | Full-time | Seattle, WA or REMOTE

[https://octoml.ai/#op-398625-senior-platform-
engineer](https://octoml.ai/#op-398625-senior-platform-engineer)

OctoML is developing technology to compile and optimize Deep Learning models
for deployment on a wide range of hardware targets. We're the creators of
TVM.ai, an Apache Incubator project that automatically generates highly-
optimized code for an ML model.

We're looking for a senior software engineer to join our Platform team,
developing cloud services for compiling, tuning, benchmarking, and packaging
ML models. We program in Rust, Python, and C++.

------
marc-tres-2
Tres Solutions | [https://tressolutions.com/](https://tressolutions.com/) |
Software Engineer | Houston, TX | Full-Time

We're a rapidly growing maritime analytics start-up, focused on providing
smart digital solutions to disruptively change how shipping companies assess
and improve performance. Our mission is to enable shipping companies across
the globe to reduce fuel consumption, minimize emissions and increase
operational efficiency.

Our vessel and voyage optimization solutions leverage decades of marine
engineering and operational experience to drive savings and improve fleet
performance. We are focused on solving critical performance challenges for
customers and are leading the shift from data to insights and solutions.

If that is interesting to you, please email me directly with your resume at
marc AT tressolutions DOT com.

------
SavK
Opendoor | SF, LA, ATL | Full Time | Onsite + (discussion about Remote)

About Us: In 2014, we set out to reinvent life’s most important transaction
with a new, radically simple way to buy and sell your home. Our mission is to
empower everyone with the freedom to move, and we’ve served more than 75,000
customers who have come to Opendoor to make that move easier. Whether it’s
getting married, starting a family, or taking a new job, we help people get to
their next step in one simple, seamless transaction.

We have Senior/Staff/Principal SWE roles that are open - Front End/Backend +
Full Stack.

Tech: React + React Native, GraphQL, Typescript, Go + Python - open to
experience in other languages.

Find our full list of openings here:
[https://www.opendoor.com/w/careers](https://www.opendoor.com/w/careers)

------
karlmoritz
Saiga | Multiple Positions | Berlin, Germany | Full-time

Hi, we are Saiga, a new company working on revolutionising the way people deal
with the bureaucracy and administrative issues in their lives, founded by an
ex-DeepMind researcher.

We are hiring multiple positions in Berlin including a Lead Engineer;
UX/Design; Frontend; and ML Engineer. Our technology will be incredibly
complex, so get in touch if you fancy a challenge. At the same time we are at
an early stage, so you will get to paint on a blank (but well-funded) canvas!

More details:

\- UX/Design: [https://saiga.co/jobs/ux.pdf](https://saiga.co/jobs/ux.pdf)

\- Lead Engineer:
[https://saiga.co/jobs/leng.pdf](https://saiga.co/jobs/leng.pdf)

\- Frontend Engineer:
[https://saiga.co/jobs/feng.pdf](https://saiga.co/jobs/feng.pdf)

\- ML Engineer:
[https://saiga.co/jobs/meng.pdf](https://saiga.co/jobs/meng.pdf)

Feel free to also ping me directly for questions at karlmoritz@saiga.co

------
cnaughton
Handy is a home services marketplace on a mission to disrupt the $400B home
services market by seamlessly delivering every service to every home.

Senior Software Engineer |
[https://www.handy.com/careers?gh_jid=4090425003#position-
inf...](https://www.handy.com/careers?gh_jid=4090425003#position-inf..). -
We're looking for someone who can bridge the gap between the application and
infrastructure teams. Strong Ruby experience is preferred, and prior
experience or interest in infra technologies is welcomed. Be a part of
evolving Handy's architecture by exploring and implementing new technology and
solutions!

Senior Site Reliability Engineer |
[https://www.handy.com/careers?gh_jid=4011871003#position-
inf...](https://www.handy.com/careers?gh_jid=4011871003#position-inf..). - You
will help shape our infrastructure and build the foundation our team relies on
for the rapid, reliable delivery of our product. We’ll rely on you to instill
best practices for building scalable distributed systems, with a keen focus on
observability and fault tolerance.

------
blumomo
Werkly.de | Principal Fullstack (Python/ReactJS) Hacker | Full-time | Berlin,
Germany | On-Site required, partly remote welcome

Fellow hackers! As a very promising garage-like German tech startup, we need a
highly qualified senior hacker/principal software engineer to join my single
person tech team in the heart of Berlin. You and me are hacking our high
quality app with ReactJS, Hasura/GraphQL, Python and PostgreSQL on
Kubernetes/DigitalOcean. Awesome code quality, high speed and a nerdy tech
culture are our ingredients. Please shoot me an email to join us in this
early, promising and exciting stage! lars(ät)werkly.de

------
SarkaKira
Kira Systems | Senior Azure System Administrator| United Kingdom | Remote |
[https://www.kirasystems.com](https://www.kirasystems.com) We’ve built a
machine learning software that enlightens the world’s enterprises by enabling
them to truly know what’s in their contracts and documents. We’re bold in our
decision making, clear on our mission and – most importantly – passionate
about pairing the power of human know-how with a powerful product. We are
hiring a Senior Azure Systems Administrator with a software development
background for the UK-based portion of our Systems Team. This team is a group
of DevOps-minded Linux Systems Administrators who run our production
infrastructure. We have become experts at AWS and we are now ready to expand
our portfolio with Azure. As s Senior Azure System Administrator, you will
bring your expertise and share your knowledge with the team helping us become
experts at Azure. In return, you will have the unique opportunity to learn and
work with AWS and Azure at the same time. In this role you will also leverage
your knowledge of Kubernetes, Docker and JVM. Our Systems Team is dedicated to
building and automating our infrastructure using Python, Ansible and Puppet
while running and maintaining our core technology. This is teamwork,
therefore, collaboration and attention to detail are a must. For more
information, visit our careers page
[https://www.kirasystems.com/careers/?gh_jid=4758398002](https://www.kirasystems.com/careers/?gh_jid=4758398002)
or email us at sarka.urbankova@kirasystems.com.

------
js4
Outer Inc | Product Manager / Sales / Customer Service / Operations /
Marketing / Content | Remote & Santa Monica (US only) | Full time |

Outer is a venture-backed startup based in Santa Monica, California on a
mission to get people outside and inspire healthier, happier, and more
fulfilling lives by creating innovative direct to consumer outdoor furniture.

We were featured on Shark Tank in November and have seen unprecedented growth
since.

We are looking to immediately fill the following rolls: \- Product Manager \-
Sales Associate \- Customer Service \- Operations \- Marketing Manager \-
Content Director

See list of full openings:
[https://liveouter.com/careers](https://liveouter.com/careers) Apply here:
[https://airtable.com/shrS0TGbGUMZlerTE](https://airtable.com/shrS0TGbGUMZlerTE)

------
mfontani
The Register (Situation Publishing) | Sysadmin/Devops | REMOTE / EMEA /
UTC±2:00

The Register: [https://www.theregister.com/](https://www.theregister.com/)

El Reg's small tech team is looking for a sysadmin/devops human who can
wrangle the Debian GNU/Linux-based systems that run a mix of open-source
software and the closed-source Perl/Bash tooling.

Fully remote, though ideally you'll be in a UTC±2:00 TZ.

More details on:
[https://www.theregister.com/Page/devoops.html](https://www.theregister.com/Page/devoops.html)

------
ashleywaxman
Asana | San Francisco, New York City, Vancouver [BC] | Onsite |
[https://asana.com/jobs/engineering#jobs](https://asana.com/jobs/engineering#jobs)

At Asana Engineering, we aim to build, operate, and scale the most useful
software for the world’s teams. Over 75K paying organizations around the world
rely on Asana to coordinate and manage their work, from daily tasks to
strategic initiatives. We believe in using the best tools for the job, and
being mindful about how we solve problems so that we’re always thinking about
the future, while still doing great things, fast.

We're hiring for:

* Product Engineers \- in San Francisco: [https://asana.com/jobs/apply/1074861/software-engineerproduc...](https://asana.com/jobs/apply/1074861/software-engineerproduct) \- in New York City: [https://asana.com/jobs/apply/1163890/software-engineerproduc...](https://asana.com/jobs/apply/1163890/software-engineerproduct) \- in Vancouver: [https://asana.com/jobs/apply/1284781/software-engineerproduc...](https://asana.com/jobs/apply/1284781/software-engineerproduct)

* Full Stack Software Engineer in San Francisco: [https://asana.com/jobs/apply/1074716/software-engineerfull-s...](https://asana.com/jobs/apply/1074716/software-engineerfull-stack)

------
emilycanarelli
Assured Information Security (AIS) is a cyber and information security company
with 10 office locations across the United States. What started as a group of
engineers working around pool table has turned into an industry-leading
company with over 350 employees. From testing drones and searching for
vulnerabilities in software to building tools for the cyber warfighter, AIS
leads groundbreaking efforts in both government and commercial spaces with a
focus on research, entrepreneurship and innovation.

Our emphasis is on meaningful growth opportunities and creativity. Employees
are encouraged to experiment with new ideas and find their own path to
success. We’ll help foster your advancement through education, training and
career development.

We have multiple open positions for software engineers, reverse engineers,
network engineers, intelligence analysts and more.

Click here for our current openings: [https://www.ainfosec.com/careers/job-
openings/](https://www.ainfosec.com/careers/job-openings/)

We also have a hacking challenge for anyone who might want to have some fun
and test their skills:
[https://hack.ainfosec.com/](https://hack.ainfosec.com/).

------
acnops
Pozyx | Full-stack software engineer / Embedded firmware engineer | Gent,
Belgium | Full-time | Onsite

Full-stack software engineer: We are looking for a full-stack software
engineer capable of setting up a cloud-based web-application with the focus on
maintainability, testability and scalability towards the future. As an
experienced software engineer you will be working in the Pozyx cloud team,
working on the application connected to the Pozyx indoor positioning system.
You will implement 2D and 3D interfaces in the frontend, set up and maintain a
microservices back-end, and work together with the R&D team to incorporate the
various algorithms in the backend. Experience with ReactJS, NodeJS, or Python
is a plus.

Embedded firmware engineer: We are looking for an experienced firmware
developer to join our embedded team in bringing intelligence to our wide range
of hardware products for accurate indoor positioning. These products range
from small asset trackers with years of battery life to complex wearables that
communicate with different wireless technologies and perform local
computations. In your role you will be flanked by an experienced hardware team
and a strong algorithms team that describes the smart functionalities for each
device.

Send an email to "arthur at pozyx dot io" if you're interested.

------
HannaTalend
Talend is a leader in cloud data integration and data integrity, with French
roots and a US-based HQ.

Stack: K8s / Kubernetes, Terraform, Cloud (AWS, Azure, GCP), Microservices,
API, Scala, Java and others :)

We are currently looking for:

Application Security Engineer | Nantes, France | Full-Time | Onsite -
buzzwords: OWASP, SDLC, CI/CD, Cloud (AWS, Azure)
[https://bit.ly/3gFiGRl](https://bit.ly/3gFiGRl)

Technical Product Owner Cloud Data Services | Nantes, France or Bonn/Cologne,
Germany | Full-Time | Onsite Buzzwords: ESB, SOA, EIP, Microservices, Cloud
[https://bit.ly/2VWOlWw](https://bit.ly/2VWOlWw)

Performance Test Expert | Paris, France | Full-Time | Onsite buzzwords:
Gatling, Jenkins, Docker, AWS [https://bit.ly/3fdYV2X](https://bit.ly/3fdYV2X)

For further details contact me or have a look here:
[https://www.talend.com/about-us/careers/](https://www.talend.com/about-
us/careers/)

With the current Covid-19 situation, we interview 100% remotely.

------
tiffatkoddi
1 point by tiffatkoddi 35 days ago | parent [–] | on: Ask HN: Who is hiring?
(June 2020)

Koddi | Onsite/Flex-Remote in: Fort Worth, TX; Austin, TX; Ann Arbor, MI; New
York, NY | Full-time only | Currently onboarding remotely

Koddi is a technology company that was born in 2013 from an opportunity to
innovate in the adtech space. Our award-winning SaaS platform provides a
robust network for travel and hospitality brands to connect with consumers and
drive more revenue through unified metasearch, social, and programmatic
campaigns.

Headquartered in Fort Worth, Texas, we've grown exponentially to become a
diverse team distributed across the globe. Koddi empowers over 400,000
properties and has driven more than $20 billion in transactions for clients.
We are hiring for the following roles:

Senior Front-end Engineers (React experience ideal)

Senior Engineering Lead (Austin, TX only; Go experience ideal)

VP of Product (10+ years in SaaS ideal)

Director of Data Engineering

Senior Software Engineers (Go experience ideal)

Review all open roles at
[https://koddi.com/careers/](https://koddi.com/careers/) To apply, you may
email your resume/CV and cover letter to tiffany.rogers@koddi.com or apply
directly on our career site

------
eddingley
Lyft Level 5 | Self-driving Research | London, UK | Full-Time | Onsite

Level 5 is looking for doers and creative problem solvers to join us in
developing the leading self-driving system for ridesharing. Our team members
come from diverse backgrounds and areas of expertise, and each has the
opportunity to have an outsized influence on the future of our technology. Our
world-class software and hardware experts work in brand new garages and labs
in Palo Alto, California, and offices in London, England and Munich, Germany.
And we're moving at an incredible pace: we're currently servicing employee
rides in our test vehicles on the Lyft app. Learn more at lyft.com/level5.

This newly formed team will develop new experimental solutions that combine
the latest findings in cutting-edge computer vision, deep learning and large-
scale data processing to advance the capabilities of our existing systems and
to advance the state-of-the-art of the field. We are looking for Research
Scientists and Machine Learning Engineers.

Responsibilities: -Work in a small, high-velocity team of engineers and
researchers -Design and prototype new computer vision and deep learning
solutions -Develop case studies and experimentally validate hypotheses
Collaborate with AV engineering teams in productionizing systems -Advance the
state-of-the-art, publish and represent Level 5 at top-tier conferences (e.g.
CVPR, NeurIPS, ICCV, RSS, ICRA)

Experience & Skills: - Hands-on deep learning experience (deep learning,
reinforcement learning, GAN, autoencoders etc.)

Apply at lyft.com/careers or get in touch direct - edingley@lyft.com

------
freediver
Kagi.ai | Palo Alto, CA | Full-time, part-time OK| Remote for now

Kagi.ai is building a suite of easy to use, state of the art NLP APIs.

* Early stage startup, small team

* 100% Bootstrapped

We are looking for machine learning/NLP practitioner with:

\- Relevant machine learning experience (data processing, text classification,
embeddings)

\- Experience with training, deploying and tweaking modern models (Bert
onward)

\- Passion for solving NLP problems (classification, question asnwering,
search, summarization)

Tech stack: Python, Docker, GCP

We are hiring for entry level position although we will consider more senior
level candidates as well.

Email: jobs@kagi.ai (send CV / relevant experience / availability / weekly
rate)

------
Bipasha
Software Engineering- Mentor | Bangalore | ONSITE | Full-time employment | 75
paid vacations days | INR100K learning & travel allowance | Competitive
compensation | Apply at [https://bit.ly/2S9PNVw](https://bit.ly/2S9PNVw) If
you've ever thought of sharing your programming skills, we want you. MountBlue
Technologies ([https://www.mountblue.io](https://www.mountblue.io)) is looking
for great software engineers to mentor the next generation of coders. Come,
contribute towards making India a nation of coders. You have been saying you
want to give back- here is your chance

Design, plan and implement a 9-12 weeks intensive programming bootcamp in one
of the various streams such as Full-Stack Web development, Android, iOS,
front-end intensive, backend intensive etc. Be a coach and a cheer leader.
Continuously push, nudge and encourage, trainees to produce their best work.

MountBlue vision is to be an alternative to traditional college education.
Currently, MountBlue’s business is running coding bootcamps for entry level
programmers on most in-demand web and mobile technologies, with a view of
finding them rewarding development careers in startups. Our developers are in
some of the most well-known startups in India- from bootstrapped software
shops to unicorns. If successful, MountBlue will rewrite the technology
education paradigm in the country

------
stealthstrtupm1
Stealth | San Francisco, CA | Remote | Senior PHP/Laravel Software Engineer

We are a stealth mode startup backed by a VC firm in San Francisco and
veterans from Oracle. We are building the next generation workforce scheduling
platform using advanced machine learning algorithms. Our first version of the
product is live in production. We have a 24 month runway. Opportunity to get
in on the ground floor and get significant equity as part of the founding
engineering team. I am the founder of the startup, I am a serial entrepreneur
with a previous exit in the space.

We are looking for a Senior Back-End (or Senior Full-Stack) developer who is
proficient in PHP (7+, requirement), JavaScript (optional), and HTML. The
successful candidate will have a passion for creating powerful, flexible APIs
that remain performant & efficient under high-demand situations. Successful
candidates will also have a desire for learning new technologies and enjoy
working on a team. You will be responsible for implementing new features &
integrations as well as supporting our existing functionality. You will take
part in planning sessions & retrospectives and have the opportunity to make a
lasting impact on our stack.

// Requirements

    
    
        Minimum 5 years of experience working with PHP in a production environment
        Minimum 3 years of experience working with Laravel
        Production experience with PHP 7 (7.2+ preferred)
    

Please send resume + LinkedIn URL to:

stealthstartup_2020_hn_job_thread@protonmail.com

------
theklr
Wisdom Panel | Sr. Software Engineer | Remote & Onsite

WISDOM PANEL is the world leader in companion animal genetics, supporting the
bond between people and pets by providing world-leading insights powered by
DNA. WISDOM PANEL is seeking a Senior Software Engineer who will be an
extraordinary addition to our Engineering team, working in support of product
and infrastructure development.

We offer our associates a unique opportunity to have a completely customizable
career within pet care. Through WISDOM PANEL & Kinship you will work with and
learn from a community of industry executives, pet partners, entrepreneurs,
and fellow associates across our startup investment companies, outside
partners, and in Mars Petcare. Our nimble and flexible approach to work allows
you to make an immediate impact across businesses, while learning new skills
at every stage. The diversity of our work opens doors to big opportunities and
unlocks enormous potential for countless career experiences in pet care. Join
us in our mission to chart the future of pet care, alongside the industry’s
brightest minds.

Current Tech Stack: RoR, Ember, PostgreSQL, Redis,and Heroku.

[https://boards.greenhouse.io/wisdomhealth/jobs/2236915?gh_sr...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/wisdomhealth/jobs/2236915?gh_src=dc1b1b861us)

------
willmcvay
Reapit | Mid-Senior Full Stack TypeScript Engineers | Contract | Fully Remote

Reapit are the UK’s market leading prop-tech CRM platform. Last November we
launched an early Alpha of our new ‘Foundations’ PaaS, Developer Portal and
Marketplace that allows third parties to extend our core desktop product with
web technologies [https://youtu.be/y-Fhlg2jrYo](https://youtu.be/y-Fhlg2jrYo).
The product has come a long way since then and now comprises multiple web
apps, NPM packages, micro services, web components, an interactive style guide
and other tooling. The code, as well as our Kanban and project milestones are
all open source and on Github here:
[https://github.com/reapit/foundations](https://github.com/reapit/foundations)

We are looking for skilled JS contractors to join the team to build new
features, services and web apps. Ideal candidates will have 5+ years
commercial JavaScript development experience and will be comfortable working
with our tech stack; TypeScript, React, Redux, Node, Jest, GraphQL, Svelte,
AWS and tooling. They will have an attention to detail, particularly for UI,
testing and code quality, be comfortable working independently as well as
contributing ideas both technically and on a product level. If this is you,
would love to hear from you! Email your Github profile with a brief resume /
LinkedIn to Will McVay wmcvay@reapit.com for details.

------
dlngdn
Rescale | San Francisco | SF & REMOTE |
[https://jobs.lever.co/rescale](https://jobs.lever.co/rescale)

Rescale offers a software platform and hardware infrastructure for companies
to perform scientific and engineering simulation. (We're an HPC/Supercomputing
Cloud Platform) We are a Y Combinator startup with top investors: Jeff Bezos,
Sam Altman, Paul Graham, Peter Thiel, & a bunch of others. I think we're now
#39 on the Top YC list. We have about 150 employees scattered around the
world, with about 28 software developers mostly all located in San Francisco.
The company still feels small and everyone is pretty tight. Work atmosphere is
fun & friendly. We just closed Series C so we are in a very strong position to
ride out whatever plays out in the economy & are probably a bit more insulated
than most companies. We are growing very rapidly--all departments are hiring
(We doubled in size in the last two quarters). It's exciting, a lot of
opportunity, interesting technical problems to solve, definitely a good time
to join. Devs that come in now will have the opportunity to have a big impact
on the future of our company, our code & our culture.

We're currently looking for: Senior Backend Engineers, Data Engineers,
Software Engineers, a Lead UI/UX Designer, Senior DevOps Engineers, Frontend
Engineers, & Senior Frontend Engineers

~~~
zombieprocess
Are you sponsoring Visas?

------
gsinkin
Qualia | Full-Stack Software Engineers & Security Engineers | San Francisco,
CA | Onsite (remote during shelter-in-place) | Full-time, Salary + Options
Qualia (qualia.com) is a startup making web applications for real estate
professionals. We just raised our series C and we're growing fast! We're
looking for full-stack software engineers at all levels, as well as a lead
Security engineer. Our engineering culture is collaborative and friendly, and
we make beautiful products that our customers love to use. We're looking for
engineers who want to be generalists: our engineering team does everything
from the user interface design to the data syncing across our distributed
systems. For our security engineers, we are looking for experienced developers
with an extensive engineering background.

Prior experience in the real estate industry isn't required, but you can
expect to learn all about it! We offer daily catered lunches in our downtown
SF office (naturally, only when the office is open).

Our goal is to make it possible to buy a house completely online. Solving the
real estate coordination problem makes for some really fun engineering and
design challenges, and opportunities to make the process better for everyone
involved. With the COVID-19/Shelter-in-place order, bringing the entire real
estate transaction process online has never been more critical. Come be a part
of the solution!

Contact Gabriel at gabriel<at>qualia.com!

------
doh
Pex | Multiple positions | REMOTE (US and EU), FULL-TIME |
[https://angel.co/pexeso/jobs](https://angel.co/pexeso/jobs)

Pex is building VISA for digital rights. Our Attribution Engine
([https://pex.com/attribution-engine.html](https://pex.com/attribution-
engine.html)) is being deployed on most of the UGC platforms enabling any
creator to be paid for their content, and be able to freely mix and remix
already copyrighted content without worrying about takedowns.

We're looking for senior engineers for positions listed bellow:

    
    
      - Front-End Engineering Lead / Manager
      - Senior Front-End Engineers
      - Product Managers
      - Data Engineers / Data Architects
      - Machine Learning Engineers & Researchers
      - Site Reliability Engineers
    
    

For all employees, we offer:

    
    
      - equal salary within US (no matter where you live you are paid as in LA)
      - 30 days of paid vacation
      - day off on your birthday
      - fully covered health benefits (gold/platinum) [70% coverage for dependants]
      - 4 months paid parental leave
      - $300 monthly limit on work related expenses (commuting, books, ...)
      - covering all costs of visiting conferences, education, ...
      - balanced work/life (no weekends, late nights, extra long days, ...)
    
    

If you want to learn more, reach out to us at hire@pex.com

------
dannyz3
3Box | Backend or Full Stack Engineer | NYC, Berlin, Remote | Full Time

Want to build a more interoperable web free of silos? 3Box is building the
distributed data network that lets developers build lighter and more powerful
apps on a cooperative backend, users control their data, and the web unlock
permissionless innovation by decoupling data from platforms and applications.

We're a small, highly technical team at the center of the web3 ecosystem. We
are extremely intentional, impact-driven, community focused (everything we do
is open source), and driven by nonstop learning and growth. We have a lot of
fun while we work - remote-first, with pods in NYC and Berlin - and travel to
amazing places for regular retreats.

We're adding a backend engineer to drive our core infrastructure development,
with strong collaboration with our CTO. As we roll out our new distributed
protocol and network we'll have some a number of novel and massive challenges
to tackle.

Learn more and apply at
[https://jobs.lever.co/3box/238f2fb0-1d25-4440-978d-843a35a57...](https://jobs.lever.co/3box/238f2fb0-1d25-4440-978d-843a35a574af)

More on 3Box and Ceramic Network: [https://3box.io/](https://3box.io/) ;
[https://github.com/ceramicnetwork/ceramic/blob/master/OVERVI...](https://github.com/ceramicnetwork/ceramic/blob/master/OVERVIEW.md)

------
nicoslepicos
Clay ([https://clay.run](https://clay.run)) | New York, NY | ONSITE, Full-time
| Visa Sponsorship Available The Spreadsheet That Fills Itself

Learn More About Life @ Clay Here:
[http://bit.ly/3b5bVX7](http://bit.ly/3b5bVX7) Want to help give the power of
programming to an order of magnitude more people? Clay is the spreadsheet that
fills itself - the first live-spreadsheet that brings together the best parts
of spreadsheets, coding & simple automation. There are only ~20 million
developers in the world, but over 1 billion spreadsheet users - come help us
build the bridge that lets that much larger group tap into “programming”
superpowers.

We’ve raised a Series A from the top investors in the world, and are a small,
tight-knit group that is now building out our core-engineering and product
teams in NYC. If you want to design and implement novel types of interfaces,
and happen to be interested in Brett Victor, no/low-code tools and the history
of computing - let’s chat!

Tech Stack: NodeJS, React, Redux, Typescript, PostgreSQL, Redis, Elastic
Search, AWS, Serverless & Lambda, Terraform & more...

Open Roles:

\- Software Engineer
[https://jobs.lever.co/clay/d1cb19b1-88ab-4bea-9c78-6ac10c689...](https://jobs.lever.co/clay/d1cb19b1-88ab-4bea-9c78-6ac10c689225)

Or write us an email at jobs@clay.run

------
nkrumm
UW Laboratory Medicine | ONSITE (Seattle, WA) | Full-Time Our department
maintains all clinical testing and laboratory operations at the UW Medical
Center, from sample collection to analysis and final reporting. We employ over
900 people and handle 30 million tests each year. In parallel, we research,
develop and operationalize novel diagnostics in genomics, mass spectrometry,
flow cytometry and automated imaging.

* Bioinformatics developer * within our NGS laboratory. We're looking for someone to develop and maintain our germline NGS data processing pipelines, as well as investigate new opportunities in a translational research context. Experience with germline specific bioinformatics tools, annotation databases, common bioinformatics file formats highly valued!

Our stack: Primarily Python, Nextflow, and React/PostgreSQL. PHI-compliant AWS
cloud infrastructure with push-to-deploy application servers and a batch-
processing pipeline.

Work environment: Very flexible work/remote schedule (currently fully remote),
excellent UW benefits, cross-sectional work environment where you will be
working with technologists, trainees, physicians and laboratory directors. The
UW maintains a "Patients are First" model of operation-- your contribution at
UW Laboratory Medicine will impact the health and lives of those patients!

Please reach out at nkrumm@gmail with a resume if interested. At this time we
cannot support fully-remote (not in PNW) applicants or those needing visas.

Thanks, Nik.

------
cplamper
Healex | Cologne or Berlin, Germany | Full-time | ONSITE (or remote until it's
safe to travel again) | Experienced Developers, FHIR Experts, Product Owners
[https://healex.systems/en/jobs/](https://healex.systems/en/jobs/)

Healex is hiring experienced developers (Fullstack, Front-End, Backend),
product owners, product managers and FHIR experts, ideally with a background
in digital health care, to work on our platforms for clinical trial
management, clinical research and connected healthcare with FHIR.

Healex is a digital health startup from Cologne, developing platforms for
clinical trials, clinical documentation, clinical research and FHIR based
infrastructures. We're hiring developers and FHIR experts (remote is also
possible) and onsite product owners for our offices in Cologne or Berlin,
Germany. German language knowledge is required for product owner roles.

Please see link above for information, benefits, requirements, and how to
apply.

Technologies we use: * C#, .Net, PHP * Vue.js, React, Angular, Javascript
(ES6) * PHP, Yii2 * FHIR Server and parsing plugins * Clinical data formats:
FHIR, SMART on FHIR, HL7 v2, SNOMED CT, LOINC etc. * Docker, Cucumber/Gherkin,
OpenAPI, Swagger

Apply at info AT healex DOT systems or shoot me a message at christoph DOT
plamper AT healex.systems

I can't say enough good things about working at Healex. Cheers, Christoph

------
fougerejo
Partoo | Lead Dev / Full-Stack Engineer / Senior Python Eng / Devops / QA |
Paris, France | Full-time | Onsite |
[https://www.partoo.co/en/](https://www.partoo.co/en/)

We keep synchronized and up to date your business information on all major
online platforms as Google + Google Maps, Facebook, Apple Maps, Foursquare,
etc.. For example, those past weeks we helped tens of thousands of business
updating their opening times regarding coronavirus. Like this, we avoided
people doing unnecessary trips to a closed business.

We're looking for : \- Lead developers, to manage a feature team of 3 devs and
a PM. Experience in python & webapps required. \- Experienced Full-Stack
Engineers, 2 years of working experience minimum. \- Senior Python Engineer \-
Devops, junior possible here :) \- QA, to help us setup a quality process for
our app.

Our stack is mostly in Python & React, and we're in AWS. We're growing rapidly
while being profitable, and there are plenty of opportunities to leave a mark
in the company.

Need to be able to work in France.

To know more about us :
[https://www.welcometothejungle.com/fr/companies/partoo](https://www.welcometothejungle.com/fr/companies/partoo)
(in French)

If you're interested, send an email to julie@partoo.fr :)

------
Globys
Globys | Engineering | Product | Sales| Seattle, WA or Remote | Full Time |
[http://globys.com](http://globys.com)

Globys is based out of Seattle but very open to remote work. Our platform is
used by companies around the world, including T-Mobile, Vodafone, and TELUS,
to deliver exceptional portal experiences to their customers while
significantly reducing costly manual processes.

Sr. DevOps Engineer- [https://www.globys.com/resources/blog/jobs/senior-
devops-eng...](https://www.globys.com/resources/blog/jobs/senior-devops-
engineer/)

Sr. AutomationEngineer- [https://www.globys.com/resources/blog/jobs/senior-
automation...](https://www.globys.com/resources/blog/jobs/senior-automation-
engineer/)

Account Director, North America-
[https://www.globys.com/resources/blog/jobs/account-
director-...](https://www.globys.com/resources/blog/jobs/account-director-
north-america/)

Sr. Product Manager, E-commerce-
[https://www.globys.com/resources/blog/jobs/senior-product-
ma...](https://www.globys.com/resources/blog/jobs/senior-product-manager-e-
commerce/)

------
skool_
Skool | Engineering, Product, Design | Los Angeles (LA) | Full Time | Onsite

Skool is a community platform that’s optimized for learning. Our mission is to
democratize education by building Earth’s largest online school for everybody.
We’re a small team of two software engineers and one entrepreneur. We’ve built
the initial product. We’re in private beta with select communities to get user
feedback and bake the product just right. We're looking to hire:

    
    
      * Software Engineer - Product (React, Next.js)
      * Software Engineer - Backend (Golang)
      * Product Designer
    

Our CTO has 20 years of intense software engineering experience, has high
standards for engineering talent, system design, and code quality. Our CEO has
10 years of experience in the e-learning industry building a company from $0
to $36m. He self-funded Skool with $10m of his own money. We’re well funded,
have a cool office in LA, a product users love, huge growth potential, a
meaningful mission, and a talented team capable of getting it done. Join us!
The stars don’t align like this very often, get in while the teams small, and
equity is on the table. Above market salary, full employer-paid benefits,
catered lunches, and more...

Interested? Check out our job postings here:
[https://jobs.lever.co/skool](https://jobs.lever.co/skool) Or, email us
fun@skool.com

------
ninoulsamer
StashAway (FinTech) | Backend Engineer (Scala) | ONSITE, REMOTE | Singapore
(HQ), Hong Kong, Dubai, Bangkok, Kuala Lumpur

StashAway is the leading digital wealth manager (=retail robo advisor) in
Singapore and South East Asia.

We have built our trading system that powers all of our investing services and
manages customers’ assets on top of Scala / Akka & Cassandra using the Lagom
framework for event sourcing and CQRS. Lightbend has published a case study on
us which explains some of the challenges that you will be facing in the role:
[https://www.lightbend.com/case-studies/digital-wealth-
automa...](https://www.lightbend.com/case-studies/digital-wealth-automated-
how-stashaway-doubled-growth-in-2-months-with-lightbend)

This backend engineering role is focused on driving performance and
scalability of our trading framework in a small team and is technically very
challenging. Only engineers with at least 3-4y of experience please.
Experience with Scala and/or Event Sourcing is a big plus, but not a must. You
must have prior experience with the JVM though, and ideally explored
functional programming before.

Remote option available, alternatively we can provide visa to one of our
offices listed above.

Job Posting: [https://stashaway-
jobs.personio.de/job/183646](https://stashaway-jobs.personio.de/job/183646)

Apply at: online, or jointheteam@stashaway.com

------
AlberTA_PHL
Penn Interactive (Barstool Sportsbook)|Senior|Full-time |Philadelphia,PA
|Onsite (Preferably)

Penn Interactive (PI) is a digital gaming company HQ'd in Philadelphia, that
is currently building and maintaining a variety online gaming apps, and
building out the Barstool Sportsbook.

Hiring for: Sr Data Engineer:
[https://www.linkedin.com/jobs/view/1872919532/?alternateChan...](https://www.linkedin.com/jobs/view/1872919532/?alternateChannel=search)
Sr Software Engineer:
[https://www.linkedin.com/jobs/view/1873809198/?alternateChan...](https://www.linkedin.com/jobs/view/1873809198/?alternateChannel=search)
Sr Data Scientist/ Machine Learning Engineer/ Frontend Engineer/ Site
Reliability Engineer:
[https://www.linkedin.com/jobs/view/1872472111/?alternateChan...](https://www.linkedin.com/jobs/view/1872472111/?alternateChannel=search)
Sr Android Engineer:
[https://www.linkedin.com/jobs/view/1852815214/?alternateChan...](https://www.linkedin.com/jobs/view/1852815214/?alternateChannel=search)
Sr iOS Engineer:
[https://www.linkedin.com/jobs/view/1852817021/?alternateChan...](https://www.linkedin.com/jobs/view/1852817021/?alternateChannel=search)

------
hiya_jb
Hiya | Seattle, WA, USA & Budapest, Hungary | ONSITE | full-time

Hiya is on a mission to make your mobile calling experience smarter and more
relevant. We work with mobile phone makers and mobile carriers to bring this
innovation to over 100+ million global subscribers and growing.

Our current open positions include:

* Senior Software Engineer, API (Seattle)

* Senior Software Engineer, Call Intelligence (Seattle)

* Data Scientist (Seattle)

* Product Manager (Seattle)

* Senior Product Manager (Seattle)

* Senior Backend/Data Engineer (Budapest)

[https://hiya.com/careers](https://hiya.com/careers)

------
ssawyer06
Paperless Parts | Boston, MA | Onsite (post-COVID) |
[https://www.paperlessparts.com/](https://www.paperlessparts.com/)

Paperless Parts is a Boston-based SaaS startup that is leading the digital
transformation for custom part manufacturers with a software platform that
helps manufacturers increase revenue and win more business.

Our engineering team is exceptional, and we are highly committed to making our
customers successful. If you want to be part of a startup that’s helping
transform one of the most critical industries in the world, apply today.

Hiring for Application Engineer & Full Stack Engineer (Front-end Focus)

[https://www.paperlessparts.com/careers/application-
engineer/](https://www.paperlessparts.com/careers/application-engineer/)

[https://www.paperlessparts.com/careers/full-stack-
engineer-f...](https://www.paperlessparts.com/careers/full-stack-engineer-
front-end-focus/)

------
maria_fuzikova
REMOTE | SENIOR BACKEND DEVELOPER (90%)/ DATA SCIENTIST (10%) @ KOMOOT -
outdoor navigation tool for cycling & hiking

@ komoot - We are building the best outdoor navigation tool. Currently we have
12+ million users and 100k+ 5* reviews and to help us continue to grow, we ‘re
looking for an experienced backend developer with knowledge in data science.

The challenges include automatic evaluation and classification of our user-
generated content as well as innovative approaches to assembling them into
consumable inspiration for users.

For more info and to apply here: [https://www.komoot.com/jobs/senior-backend-
developer-data-sc...](https://www.komoot.com/jobs/senior-backend-developer-
data-science)

------
seesawtaek
Seesaw | San Francisco, CA or Remote (US) | Onsite or Remote |
[https://web.seesaw.me](https://web.seesaw.me) Seesaw is a learning platform
that brings educators, students and families together to deepen student
learning. Teachers design and facilitate powerful learning experiences,
students create, reflect, collaborate, and make their learning visible, and
families actively support and celebrate student learning. Seesaw is used by
millions of K-12 students in over half the schools in the U.S.

To learn more about who we are, our engineering culture, and whether this is
the right place for you, read our Key Values profile:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/seesaw](https://www.keyvalues.com/seesaw)

We're currently looking for Senior Platform Engineers
[https://jobs.lever.co/seesaw/e71a2588-1907-4194-bde8-a4c4d5e...](https://jobs.lever.co/seesaw/e71a2588-1907-4194-bde8-a4c4d5eb9d1d)
to help us scale while serving millions of students!

We're also looking for Sr Fullstack Engineers
[https://jobs.lever.co/seesaw/26bd1406-4ac9-4ea0-94b3-adf90b7...](https://jobs.lever.co/seesaw/26bd1406-4ac9-4ea0-94b3-adf90b7e26e4)
to help deliver product experiences that delight students, teachers, and
families!

Tech Stack: Backend: Python3, Deployed on AWS Lambda + ApiGateway, GraphQL
endpoint. Frontend: React written in Typescript.

------
Dsuniga14
Qualia | Full-Stack Software Engineers and Security Engineers | San Francisco,
CA | Onsite (remote during shelter-in-place) | Full-time, Salary + Options

Qualia (qualia.com) is a startup making web applications for real estate
professionals. We just raised our series C, own 20% of all real estate
transactions, named to the 50 Future Unicorns list and looking to add 150+
employees by end of year.

We're looking for strong developers to join. We have openings for full-stack
web developers and WebApp Security folks.

We have been fortunate throughout COVID and our business hasn't seen much of
an impact. We just launched RON and RIN which are 100% contactless and remote
notary signing!

Please reach out and let me tell you more.

Contact David at David.Suniga<at>qualia.com!

------
Thomvis
Highstreet Mobile | Android Engineer | Utrecht (near Amsterdam), The
Netherlands | Onsite/Remote (EU) | Full Time |
[https://www.highstreetmobile.com](https://www.highstreetmobile.com)

Highstreet Mobile's mission is to connect people to the brands they love. We
are a team of makers and we've built a SaaS product for fashion brands. We
enable brands to give an amazing shopping experience to their customers. Our
customers get a native mobile shopping app for Android and iOS that we
constantly refine and extend.

You'll be joining the team that is responsible for the core library that
powers our Android apps. The core library provides all app capabilities, from
API calls to UI, but can be extended to meet customer needs. We care deeply
about the user experience and you'll be working closely with the design team
when implementing new features and improvements. Our automated unit tests and
extensive code reviews make sure code quality remains up to par.

Technologies we use: Kotlin / Java / RxJava / Dagger / OkHttp / Glide

Apply via the following link or contact me at thomas@highstreetmobile.com if
you’d like to know more: [https://jobs.highstreetmobile.com/android-
engineer/en](https://jobs.highstreetmobile.com/android-engineer/en)

------
tullebuk
TheyDo | Amsterdam | JavaScript Engineer Node/Vue | REMOTE

TheyDo is world's first customer journey mapping platform to help businesses
prioritise what to do next and know why. Our mission is to enable customer-
centric innovation in any organisation, because innovation is a lot easier
when you put your customer in the center.

We're building a SaaS platform for enterprise customers with a small but
tight-knit team. We are looking to extend our team with a product-minded
JavaScript engineer that wants to understand why decisions are made, how
people use the product, and love to be involved in making product decisions.

Mission for this role:

\- Strategic: help shape a scalable front-end and back-end architecture.

\- Process: Maintaining and extending our tech stack: Node, Redis, Koa,
Apollo, GraphQL, ElasticSearch, Postgres, TypeScript, Vue, GSAP, websockets,
Cypress, Jest, Heroku.

\- Product: Make sure new features for our platform are well documented and
bug-free (yes we know, it's a mission not a result).

\- Roadmap: Collaborate directly with the founders improve our product. Our
roadmap has a strong focus on realtime collaboration features.

Read more and apply here: [https://www.notion.so/theydo/Remote-JavaScript-
Engineer-a513...](https://www.notion.so/theydo/Remote-JavaScript-
Engineer-a513312e93b1495bbbe9cc9b73414241).

------
tzedayko
DIG labs | NY, NY / Princeton, NJ | Tech Lead / Head of Engineering | Remote
(US Only), Onsite Preferred

DIG labs is a female-founded, venture-backed startup creating the future of
preventive pet tech, powered by computer vision and machine learning.

We are hiring a tech lead / full stack engineer who can launch the MVP of our
pet tech platform, and create a sustainable, scalable data architecture across
our tech and supplement platforms.

Skills: node.js, react native, AWS, python, heroku

Remote work, competitive salary. Help us give pets a voice in their own health
and wellness!

Open Roles: [https://angel.co/company/dig-labs/jobs/895623-tech-lead-
head...](https://angel.co/company/dig-labs/jobs/895623-tech-lead-head-of-
engineering)

Contact me:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/zedayko/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/zedayko/)

------
mattdennewitz
Muck Rack is looking for talented SREs to join our fast-growing New York (but
remote-friendly) SaaS startup. Our mission is to make journalists, PR pros and
marketers more successful. Muck Rack offers tools that help media
professionals find and contact the most relevant journalists for their
stories, and monitor how their stories perform. Muck Rack offers a very
flexible remote working policy. We strongly believe if you let responsible
people handle their own work on their own priorities and timeline, not only
will you produce better work, but you will be a happier employee! We are
devoted to our wonderful customers, transparent with one another, take
ownership over our work, and remain resilient when presented with challenges.

We offer eligible employees access to quality health insurance and 401(k)
plans, your choice of equipment, a generous vacation policy, personal
development, and more.

If you enjoy scaling massive MySQL and ElasticSearch clusters and Celery
installations, rapid iteration, standing up data model pipelines, care deeply
about monitoring, security, and observability, and want to swim in _data_,
please reach out! We are a diverse company, we move quickly, and we pride
ourselves in shipping new and exciting features for our customers quickly. And
please - do not think you aren't qualified if you do not check every single
box.

Apply:

\- DevOps SRE Engineer:
[https://muckrack.com/careers/openings?gh_jid=4733604002](https://muckrack.com/careers/openings?gh_jid=4733604002)

------
pgodzin
JW Player | Senior Software Engineer, Test and Solutions Engineers, Product
Managers | New York (NYC), NY | REMOTE currently, ONSITE likely | Full-time

JW Player pioneered video on the web over a decade ago and continues to
innovate as the world’s largest network-independent platform for video
delivery and intelligence. Media companies including Apartment Therapy,
Business Insider, and Univision, in addition to hundreds of thousands of
creators of all types and sizes, rely on JW Player to deliver and monetize
their content across all devices.

JW Player’s massive global footprint of over 2 billion unique devices creates
a powerful data graph of unique consumer insights and generates billions of
incremental video views.

JW Player also started as and continues to be the most popular open-source
video player:
[https://github.com/jwplayer/jwplayer](https://github.com/jwplayer/jwplayer)

All our openings can be found here:
[https://www.jwplayer.com/company/careers/](https://www.jwplayer.com/company/careers/)

We are looking for a Software, Test and Solutions Engineers, as well as PMs
for our Mobile SDKs and Video Management products.

Overall, we are seeing record video traffic over the past few months, and with
that comes a ton of great challenges to work on at a huge scale.

If interested in any of these roles, please email me at pgodzin@jwplayer.com

------
jalinsf
Ripcord, Inc. | Senior Software Engineer | Hayward - San Francisco, CA |
ONSITE or REMOTE | Fulltime |
[https://www.ripcord.com](https://www.ripcord.com)

Ripcord is the world’s leading robotics digitization company, combining
hardware and software robotics to process and digitize paper-based records via
an Integrated SaaS offering. Focused on smart robotics digitization, smart
content management with AI and helping better enable RPA and business
processes.

Ripcord is transforming the $62 billion records management, RPA, MPS, and ECM
space through robots that scan, index and categorize paper records, making
them searchable in the cloud and integrated into existing business processes
and enabling RPA. Ripcord is based in California and has raised $110 million
from leading investors including CDK Global, Kleiner Perkins, GV, Baidu, Lux
Capital, Silicon Valley Bank, Steve Wozniak, Legend Star, and Icon Ventures.

Stack: Java, Spring, Postgres, and Docker on Kubernetes with emerging services
using Go

Sr. Software Engineer:
[https://careers.jobscore.com/careers/ripcord/jobs/senior-
sof...](https://careers.jobscore.com/careers/ripcord/jobs/senior-software-
engineer-dxMgb2HBar6OGkaKk1xRsP?ref=rss&sid=68)

------
rewindcom
Rewind | [https://rewind.com](https://rewind.com) | Ottawa, Canada | Full Time
| REMOTE in US/Canada

We believe that business owners should be focused on growing and delighting
customers; that the data that drives your business should be free to move, is
protected from disaster, and will always be secure from wrongdoers.

Rewind is a service that protects the data that is driving your business, from
a simple side hustle to a successful venture. Our focus is on backing up data
that lives in the cloud.

We are looking for Senior Full Stack Developers to join our team and help us
grow; learn more about the role and how to apply here:
[https://secure.collage.co/jobs/rewind/2142](https://secure.collage.co/jobs/rewind/2142)

------
RedBalloonSec
Red Balloon Security | New York, NY | Full time and Interns | Onsite | Visa
welcome | Undergraduate, Masters, PhD| Rolling start dates/application
deadline|redballoonsecurity.com

About Us: Red Balloon Security is a venture backed startup cyber security
company headquartered in New York City. Our mission is to provide embedded
device manufacturers with strong host-based firmware security. We believe all
embedded devices require strong protections against malware and intrusions,
and seek to provide these protections to our customers.

Our key markets include enterprise equipment, automotive, medical, unified
communications, SCADA, Internet-of-Things, network infrastructure and more.
There is a vast universe of vulnerable embedded devices deployed around the
world that need security.

We have created a means to inject our Symbiote host-based security technology
onto any device, regardless of CPU type, regardless of functionality,
regardless of operating system and without changing the performance and
functionality of the device. We do not require access to customer source code,
nor do we require manufacturers to change their product design to accommodate
our security solution.

Red Balloon Security offers a full benefits package, 401k, a generous vacation
policy, and paid health and dental plans. The company is located in Midtown
West in New York City. We are an Equal Opportunity Employer of minorities,
women, protected veterans, and individuals with disabilities.

Open Positions:

Security Researcher / Security Software Engineer Software Engineer Business
Development Analyst Software Engineer in Test Security Intern Business
Development Intern

More detailed job descriptions:
[https://redballoonsecurity.com/jobs/](https://redballoonsecurity.com/jobs/)
To apply, email the following addresses: • Security Researcher/Security
Software Engineer/Security Intern: jobs-researcher@redballoonsecurity.com •
Software Engineer: jobs-software@redballoonsecurity.com • Business Development
Analyst/Intern: jobs-business@redballoonsecurity.com • Software Engineer in
Test: jobs-sdet@redballoonsecurity.com

------
marius-s
Citymapper | Full-time, remote possible, HQ in London

Hi, I'm Marius, Head of Engineering for backend at Citymapper. We want to help
people navigate their cities, getting them from A to B and demystifying public
and private transit. Join us and work on an app that is a daily use-case for
you and millions of city-dwellers in cities around the world. Join us and help
us expand from our current 40 cities to 100+

We're interested in engineers at all sorts of levels, from 1-2 years
experience to seasoned tech leaders and people managers. Supporting 100+
cities will require lots of work on transport data:
[https://citymapper.workable.com/jobs/1170581](https://citymapper.workable.com/jobs/1170581)

Improving the routing and experience in those cities will need lots of product
innovations:
[https://citymapper.workable.com/jobs/1170595](https://citymapper.workable.com/jobs/1170595)
And we'll need to guide that work to success:
[https://citymapper.workable.com/jobs/6531](https://citymapper.workable.com/jobs/6531)

You can contact our hiring engineer directly at michael@citymapper.com if you
have any questions (no recruiters please - even though you will ignore this
anyway…)

------
joshandrews
Spare | Vancouver, Canada or Remote | Senior Software Engineer | Full-time
Onsite or Remote (Canada) | [https://sparelabs.com](https://sparelabs.com)

We are a small but growing team passionate about mobility and building the
next generation of on-demand public transit services! Our mission is to
accelerate the shift towards efficient and autonomous mobility by enabling
anyone to launch a smart transportation network in seconds. We’re cultivating
a net-positive impact in cities by deploying the technology for the next
generation of public transport: on-demand microtransit. We are working with
some of the largest transportation operators, agencies and automakers across
four continents, and recently launched our newest market, Japan.

We are currently looking for a senior software engineer to help build out a
platform that truly makes an impact on the lives of people around the globe,
with a team that believes in accessibility and autonomy (with our cars and
with our people). As a Senior Engineer, you will be bringing strong
engineering processes and standards to a scrappy, high-performing team.

To contact me (Josh) directly, send an email to josh@sparelabs.com

To apply directly to our posting, apply here:
[https://jobs.lever.co/sparelabs/c4d7f3f0-3c07-433f-82ea-86c9...](https://jobs.lever.co/sparelabs/c4d7f3f0-3c07-433f-82ea-86c90bc35015)

Tech Stack: Backend: Node.JS, TypeScript, Docker, Kubernetes, and Postgres.
Frontend: React, React Native, Typescript

------
kiwicopple
Supabase | Design/UX | Remote | Part time | supabase.io

Supabase is the open source Firebase alternative. We're in the current YC
batch. Supabase is fully remote, with people in Singapore, New Zealand,
London, and Peru.

We're looking for an experienced designer or UX to work on a part-time basis.
You'll be working directly with me to improve various parts of Supabase -
website, app, documentation etc.

If you're interested, send me an email directly with a portfolio of your work
(my email is in my profile).

------
jd007
Ready Education (YC S16) | Full Stack, Integration, Director | REMOTE |
Fulltime | [https://www.readyeducation.com](https://www.readyeducation.com)

We are an education technology company, providing the leading mobile platform
for universities and colleges across North America. We deeply care about
student success, and work hard to make sure that students stay in school, stay
engaged, and graduate successfully.

We are a distributed workforce, and fully embrace remote work. Currently we
are hiring for multiple positions in remote roles across North America.

\- Senior Full-stack Web Engineer: [https://angel.co/company/oohlala-
mobile/jobs/873383-senior-f...](https://angel.co/company/oohlala-
mobile/jobs/873383-senior-full-stack-web-engineer)

\- Senior Integration Engineer: [https://angel.co/company/oohlala-
mobile/jobs/873376-senior-i...](https://angel.co/company/oohlala-
mobile/jobs/873376-senior-integration-engineer)

\- Director of Engineering: [https://angel.co/company/oohlala-
mobile/jobs/881729-director...](https://angel.co/company/oohlala-
mobile/jobs/881729-director-of-engineering)

------
nantes
O'Reilly Media | DevOps Engineer (+ others) | Boston, MA and Sebastopol, CA |
Onsite or Remote |
[https://www.oreilly.com/careers/](https://www.oreilly.com/careers/)

About O’Reilly Media

O’Reilly’s mission is to change the world by sharing the knowledge of
innovators. For over 40 years, we’ve inspired companies and individuals to do
new things—and do things better—by providing them with the skills and
understanding that’s necessary for success.

All open positions:
[https://www.oreilly.com/careers/](https://www.oreilly.com/careers/)

DevOps Support Engineer

The O’Reilly Media portfolio of products includes best-in-class editorial
products, the O’Reilly learning platform and our newly acquired interactive
teaching platform, Katacoda.com. In this role, you will primarily work on our
interactive products to bring hands-on learning to millions of global users.
Leveraging the power of Katacoda, O’Reilly delivers expert run live trainings
and events, supplemented with interactive scenarios that truly exemplify our
mission to spread the knowledge of innovators by learning to do.

More at
[https://www.oreilly.com/careers/?p=job%2FofwRcfwy](https://www.oreilly.com/careers/?p=job%2FofwRcfwy)

------
ryan_at_replika
Replika Software | New York City (NYC), Paris | Full-time | ONSITE, REMOTE |
Mid-Senior .NET Developer, Mid-Senior React Native Developer

Replika Software (www.replikasoftware.com) is the social selling solution
enabling brands around the world to activate networks of social sellers to
connect with consumers anytime & everywhere to inspire online sales. Our
award-winning platform has been recognized by many Industry leading brands,
including L’Oreal and LVMH, who named us as a top solution for the Consumer
Experience of Tomorrow and selected the company for their prestigious
accelerator program, La Maison des Startups located at Station F in Paris. Our
game-changing social selling approach is the retail’s industry’s first-ever
social selling solution benefiting brands, social sellers and consumers, all
at once!

.Net Developer: [https://docs.google.com/document/d/1DYnkK5rFb2_ju-
aacxA7yTeD...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/1DYnkK5rFb2_ju-
aacxA7yTeD1bkwwMP4mT03J4sNLCo/edit?usp=sharing)

React Native Developer: [https://docs.google.com/document/d/1cYLE5ZLjj1fKgg-
VYjaqxmUP...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/1cYLE5ZLjj1fKgg-
VYjaqxmUPybw-F47ENjs5rLLYnxE/edit?usp=sharing)

Please apply with your resume directly:

info+hn AT replikasoftware DOT com

I am Ryan, the head of Product Engineering at Replika and I will personally
respond to all inquiries and applications.

Thank you!

------
skrebbel
TalkJS ([https://talkjs.com](https://talkjs.com)) | REMOTE (Europe) or
Eindhoven (the Netherlands)

TalkJS lets developers build the perfect custom chat feature in hours instead
of months. We're product driven and we power communication inside online
marketplaces, community sites, trading platforms and so on. We care
tremendously about quality: We're out to build the tool that every developer
worldwide will use to build chat/communication features.

Currently in the market for:

    
    
        * Senior Web/Product Designer (web/ui/ux)
        * Senior Backend Developer (Elixir)
    

Our stack is mainly React, TypeScript, Elixir, Swift, Kotlin and PostgreSQL.
Nearly the entire company is product people, founders are a designer and a
programmer.

TalkJS touches millions of people and is growing quickly. We're in it for the
long run: we combine a hungry ambition for growth with a healthy and flexible
work/life balance. We expect a lot from each other and give a lot of support
and freedom in return. Sound good?

More info on both positions, + how to apply:
[https://talkjs.com/jobs/](https://talkjs.com/jobs/)

\---

All jobs are remote (Europe) or on-site in Eindhoven, NL. We're organized as a
fully distributed team. No recruiters or agencies, please.

------
bosky101
Polyglots | React | react native | javascript | iOS | android | go | php |
webrtc | devops

REMOTE full-time WFH across India OR REMOTE Domain Consultants (deep expertise
in any of the above)

CometChat provides an SDK that allows any app to embed chat, audio/video and
collaboration. (Chat. DM's. Group Chat. Audio calls. Video Calls. Over a
million meetings just in the last two months)

We are seeing huge demand for our SDK from across the globe. We already
support several platforms, and integrations into 50+ of the biggest platforms.
But there is more work to do. On the backend, we plan to release many of our
future interesting backend services, command line utils, benchmarking and
devops tools, as open source. On the streaming side - we have just started
work on our own video-bridge/SFU (anyone with jitsi will also be welcome) and
websocket infra. On the front end, we use react - but being an SDK need to
have libraries/sdk's in as many platforms as possible. We have work to do our
own TURN/STUN server. On the API - we have a REST api (here) but are yet to
begin language specific libraries - so we are hiring polyglots. On the no-code
movement - we plan to have smoother onboarding and allow plugin/extension
creators to thrive. We want to allow theme designers to create and sell
templates just like Webflow/Wordpress.

Simply put - there is a lot of exciting work ahead of us as you can see!

I am personally grooming a passionate team across the globe to craft for
scale.

You can email me bosky+hn at cometchat dot com

~~~
keviv
I'm an Engineering manager at Flipkart (still very hands-on). Are you hiring
for leadership roles?

~~~
bosky101
Not at the moment

------
Impinj
Impinj | Multiple Positions | Seattle, WA | Full Time | ONSITE |
[https://www.impinj.com/](https://www.impinj.com/)

It's an exciting time to be at Impinj! Our vision is to provide a " _Digital
Life for Everyday Items_ " with our market-leading RAIN RFID solutions which
includes UHF RFID tags, readers and gateway hardware for reading tags, as well
as platform management software such as ItemSense.

(Want to know more about how it all works? Our RAIN RFID technology was
covered by Strange Parts in this cool video:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PWzyPZAPbt0](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PWzyPZAPbt0))

If you're interested in IoT and RFID systems and in helping us build the
technologies that will revolutionize inventory management, asset tracking,
logistics systems, and more, we have a variety of positions available,
including IoT software development and testing, firmware development, product
management, IT, and hardware/RF systems/silicon engineering. We hope that
you'll consider joining us!

Check out the full list at [https://www.impinj.com/careers/job-
openings/](https://www.impinj.com/careers/job-openings/)

------
dansilverberg
At Offchain Labs, we are building a platform to unlock the full potential of
smart contracts, making them private, affordable, and easy for developers. Our
working prototype of Arbitrum runs on top of Ethereum and interoperates with
native Ethereum contracts and tokens. We make smart contracts easier to
develop at scale, with production level security. Our developer tools do the
heavy lifting to add a flexible second layer to decentralized application
architecture so our clients can focus on business logic and user experience.
We are looking for full stack engineers that are active members of the
blockchain community and possess strong experience with frontend engineering
skills (React, CSS, TypeScript and JavaScript). Prior experience with Ethereum
development with JS (Truffle, Ethers, Web3, Solidity) is preferred. We are
always looking for the best and brightest to help us continue to drive
innovation with decentralized technology. If you are interested in developing
state of the art blockchain technology in a collaborative, fun and hardworking
team, then this is the job for you!

Click here to apply!

[https://jobs.lever.co/offchainlabs/519867f6-47a3-4a9a-ae08-9...](https://jobs.lever.co/offchainlabs/519867f6-47a3-4a9a-ae08-963ffb867200)

------
tmountain
Software Engineer (Gainesville + Remote-EST) | SharpSpring | Gainesville, FL |
Full-Time | Gainesville:
[https://jobs.lever.co/sharpspring/33c28193-2c09-4a53-8f39-80...](https://jobs.lever.co/sharpspring/33c28193-2c09-4a53-8f39-80..).
Remote (East Coast):
[https://jobs.lever.co/sharpspring/4c80e4a1-150d-46e8-ae3c-0e...](https://jobs.lever.co/sharpspring/4c80e4a1-150d-46e8-ae3c-0e..).
SharpSpring is seeking talented Software Engineers for our team in Gainesville
and for remote employees located on the East Coast. We're looking for Software
Engineers with significant real-world experience working in at least a few
areas of our technology stack and a high level of enthusiasm for learning
other technology we use. Candidates should be able to demonstrate examples of
at least one public-facing or commercial application they have made
significant contributions toward developing — ideally an app powered by a
modern TypeScript or JavaScript framework with an API backend. We compensate
based upon merit and skill level with a strong basis on practical skill sets,
so existing projects are helpful in establishing experience.
careers@sharpspring.com

------
pmaddi
Looped | Frontend / Fullstack | Remote |
[https://loopedlive.com](https://loopedlive.com)

 _Looped is building the future of virtual events_

We believe in empowering public figures and their teams to host high-quality,
engaging, brandable and monetizable live experiences. By joining the Looped
team, you're giving back to creators who have seen much of their live
performance revenue dry up due to the pandemic.

Join the team at a unique moment. Our userbase has been growing over the last
few months, opening the doors to countless opportunities for high impact
projects. You'll be forever part of the core team that shapes the culture and
vision of the company.

We are a small team, so we focus on shipping high value features and iterating
on them quickly. Members of the team previously worked at Facebook, Google,
and Perpetua Labs. Looped has been a remote-first company since 2018, with
employees primarily in NYC, Los Angeles and the SF Bay area.

We obsess over gathering fast, direct customer feedback. And our customers are
celebrities, so expect to speak with them often.

Our web frontend is written in Vue, our iOS app is written in Swift, and our
Android app is written in Kotlin. Our application server is written in Python
Django.

More info and application instructions here: [https://www.notion.so/Senior-
Frontend-Engineer-a39ad32a65ff4...](https://www.notion.so/Senior-Frontend-
Engineer-a39ad32a65ff406b876bdf61e3674549)

------
cmddotcom
Cmd | Vancouver, BC | Onsite or Remote within North America | Full Time |
[https://www.cmd.com](https://www.cmd.com)

We're a cybersecurity company on a mission to transform the way businesses
secure their cloud-first Linux environments. Our mission is to help companies
reliably log, understand, predict, and control user behaviour in their Linux
environment.

We’ve grown to a team of 45 & have another year of growth ahead. Questions?
Email them to careers[AT]cmd[DOT]com.

 _What matters to us?_

\- You're naturally curious, interested in expanding your knowledge

\- You're always willing to step in and help a teammate

\- You thrive in ambiguous situations

\- You take the lead, gathering the information you need in order to get your
job done

 _Open Roles:_

\- _GO_ Backend Developer:
[http://bit.ly/cmdgobackenddev](http://bit.ly/cmdgobackenddev) \- _C Linux_
Software Developer: [https://bit.ly/cmdclinuxdev](https://bit.ly/cmdclinuxdev)
\- _Full Stack Web_ Developer:
[https://bit.ly/cmdfullstack](https://bit.ly/cmdfullstack) \- _Linux Security
Analyst_ : [https://bit.ly/CmdSecAnalyst](https://bit.ly/CmdSecAnalyst)

------
malikolivier
Epigno | Front-end Engineer, DevOps, Data Engineer | Tokyo, Japan | Full-time,
part-time or intern | 10% ONSITE / 90% REMOTE

Epigno is an start-up that provides management, optimization and visualization
(business intelligence) solutions to streamline hospital management. We
provide consulting services and software solutions to solve hospital business
needs.

Our team is entirely remote. Team members living in the Tokyo area tend to
gather once a week. We are hiring fast learners that finish their job on time
and do not work overtime.

Tech stack: Laravel / VueJS / Nuxt / Vuetify / Python / Flask / Docker / Rust

As we are still small, professional Japanese proficiency is currently required
for full-time staff to reduce communication overhead with our team and our
customers. For part-time positions Japanese proficiency is good to have. We
hire people located in Japan only.

We are mainly hiring for two positions:

* SSR application front-end engineer (Nuxt & Vuetify)

* Front-end engineer for the design and development of business intelligence tools

Depending on your skillset, you do not need to exactly fit in the above
positions. In addition to front-end, back-end experience would as well be
welcome, though not necessary. Generalist engineers are welcome. Feel free to
contact me for applying: malik(at)epigno(dot)jp

国籍問わず、日本語のできる日本在住のエンジニアはエピグノへ大歓迎です！

[https://www.epigno.jp/](https://www.epigno.jp/)

------
kvee
ONSITE on Abbot Kinney, Venice Beach, LA Los Angeles (but remote for now).

AE Studio is looking to hire software developers with sufficient social skills
to communicate with some interesting clients

The role is a hybrid individual contributor/manager role with a lot of
interesting challenges involved. We've found that the people who succeed best
in them are entrepreneurial developers who love to code but also feel like
they should try out "management" or have some freelance or entrepreneurial
experience.

We have a pretty fun team of developers, data scientists, designers and PMs.
We build products for startups like Protocol Labs and large companies like
Samsung, and work on cool stuff in house. We’re particularly passionate about
building products that increase human agency.

We’re currently building things like a COVID-19 test platform and computer
vision to do home test, a customizable merch platform with some cool computer
vision and nlp behind it, and computer vision for preventative medicine pee
sticks.

Apply at [https://ae.studio/join-us](https://ae.studio/join-us)

Or apply by solving this lighthearted programming challenge to save Tom Hanks
from COVID-19: [https://challenges.ae.studio/](https://challenges.ae.studio/)

------
amatzner
comma.ai | San Diego | Software Engineers/Safety Engineer/ML/FS/Navigation
Designer | FULL-TIME | ONSITE

comma is a profitable company solving self driving cars while delivering
shippable intermediaries. Think Tesla’s Autopilot, but aftermarket, for
existing cars (Hondas, Toyotas, etc). See our open source driving agent on
GitHub:
[https://github.com/commaai/openpilot](https://github.com/commaai/openpilot).
Watch it here:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mgAbfr42oI8](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mgAbfr42oI8)

We're hiring:

* Software engineers to develop openpilot through new features, simulation, and testing infrastructure.

* A Machine Learning Engineer to build tools to track, analyze, and fix failures of the driving system as well as work on our automatic ground truthing and ML pipeline.

* Also hiring a Safety Engineer, Navigation Designer, a Full Stack Engineer, and an Operations Assistant.

Reach out with a GitHub/LinkedIn to givemeajob@comma.ai.

Our stack is largely Python, with some C/C++ and JS(React)

Interview Process (roughly): Coding challenge, 2 phone screens, and a paid
micro-internship on site.

[https://www.comma.ai/jobs](https://www.comma.ai/jobs) for more detailed job
descriptions.

------
lylo
FreeAgent, Edinburgh and REMOTE U.K.

[https://www.freeagent.com](https://www.freeagent.com)

At FreeAgent we help freelancers and small businesses be more successful by
putting them in control of their company finances.

We have built an award-winning banking and accounting app that offers full
end-to-end compliance, from time tracking to tax return filing. We're based in
beautiful Edinburgh and we're growing from strength to strength with over
100,000 paying customers and strong YoY growth. Our NPS is amazing (69!) -
customers love what we do and our team get to make a real impact.

We're a growing team of over 250 people. 50% of our engineering team are
distributed across the UK, the rest being based at our Edinburgh HQ (well,
normally - we’re all remote right now). If you want to help us make small
businesses AWESOME at doing their finances, take a look at our vacancies ->
[https://www.freeagent.com/company/careers](https://www.freeagent.com/company/careers).

* UI ENGINEER. CSS, Modern JS.

* FULL-STACK ENGINEER. Ruby, Rails.

You can apply directly via the website but feel free to get in touch with me
(the CTO) directly – olly [at] freeagent [dot] com – if you have any
questions. Happy to chat!

(We are looking for __UK-based __full-time staff only right now

------
samcheng
RINSE | REMOTE or San Francisco, Los Angeles, Chicago, Boston, or Washington
DC | Software Engineers | Full-Time |
[https://www.rinse.com](https://www.rinse.com)

Rinse provides dry cleaning and laundry delivery services to tens of thousands
of customers in five metropolitan areas in the US. We have sophisticated
logistics optimization software, a polished consumer product, and firm
business fundamentals.

Rinse has weathered COVID-19 well - read about some of our efforts at
[https://www.rinse.com/blog/rinse/coronavirus/](https://www.rinse.com/blog/rinse/coronavirus/)

Our engineering team is distributed across the United States, and has been
entirely remote since the end of February, but an in-office experience will
also be available in the above cities to those who prefer a traditional desk.

We're open to both newly-graduated engineers or more senior engineers,
provided they meet our bar. Since we're a small team, we're picky.

Search term bingo: Logistics, React Native, Django, Postgres

[https://www.rinse.com/careers/software-
engineer/](https://www.rinse.com/careers/software-engineer/)

Interested? Email us as jobs@rinse.com, or my first name at rinse.com

------
aviviano_nmr
NorthStar Medical Radioisotopes | Software Engineer | Madison, WI | Full Time
| Onsite

[https://www.northstarnm.com/careers/software-
engineer/](https://www.northstarnm.com/careers/software-engineer/)

Our Engineering team is growing fast, and we are seeking Software Engineers to
help implement software for our current and next generation systems, and to
become future leaders of our organization. Our team develops electromechanical
instruments, devices, server software, and production equipment for medical
and non-medical applications.

Stack: C# (.NET Core 3.1), C, C++, Python, Windows, UWP, Skia, SQLite, gRPC,
Git

NorthStar’s mission is to transform the medical radioisotopes industry by
becoming a global leader of innovative diagnostic & therapeutic medical
radioisotopes. In fulfillment of this mission, NorthStar has developed ground
breaking technology in radiopharmaceutical production as well as
instruments/medical devices that will efficiently produce important medical
radioisotopes on site at a radiopharmacy.

[https://www.northstarnm.com/](https://www.northstarnm.com/)

If you are interested in applying for this position, please forward your
resume to Careers@northstarnm.com with the position title in the subject line.

------
ryanjodonnell
Cleary | Full Stack Engineer | San Francisco, CA | ONSITE, REMOTE |
[https://www.gocleary.com/](https://www.gocleary.com/) Cleary is building an
‘operating system of the office’ based on the kind of internal tools that
companies like Airbnb, Twitter, Dropbox, Google, Uber, etc build for their own
employees. We're seeing great traction - we're working with companies like
Square, Flexport and LendingHome, and just raised a large seed round from top
tier investors. We're assembling an A+ team - currently just 7 people with
backgrounds from Twitter, Microsoft, Cornell, Carnegie Melon, YC, etc.

You’ll get to work directly with our experienced entrepreneurial team, which
includes three second-time founders with two prior exits. In this role you
will wear multiple hats, reporting directly to the CTO, and will have an
opportunity to take on a leadership position (if desired) as we scale.

Full Job Description:
[https://docs.google.com/document/d/1k9wl1zztDOlqE5sVdaTAAslA...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/1k9wl1zztDOlqE5sVdaTAAslALi3Bdz75N8jlFgWOaNU/edit)

Submit resumes to ryan@gocleary.com

Tech Stack: Ruby/Rails, React, Redux, Postgresql, ElasticSearch, AWS

------
dstein_viaduct
Viaduct | ML Engineer, Data Engineer, Software Engineer | SF | Fulltime

At Viaduct, we are developing an end-to-end machine learning platform to
empower automakers to build safer, more intelligent, and personalized
vehicles. Our platform increases the accessibility and actionability of
connected vehicle data for automakers and their end-customers. We are a small,
diverse team motivated to solve the hardest problems in the automotive
industry and are looking for thoughtful and driven engineers to join us!

To get a sense of our engineering culture, check out the open-source projects,
we've created or maintain:

\- [https://github.com/viaduct-ai/kustomize-sops](https://github.com/viaduct-
ai/kustomize-sops)

\- [https://github.com/viaduct-ai/hybridcontents](https://github.com/viaduct-
ai/hybridcontents)

\- [https://github.com/jupyter-
incubator/sparkmagic](https://github.com/jupyter-incubator/sparkmagic)

\- [https://github.com/viaduct-ai/pipelines](https://github.com/viaduct-
ai/pipelines)

Reach out at recruiting@viaduct.ai

[https://www.viaduct.ai/careers](https://www.viaduct.ai/careers)

------
savh
Workpath | Senior Frontend Developer | Munich, Germany | ONSITE, FULL-TIME
(for now remote but onsite when it's safe)|
[https://www.workpath.com](https://www.workpath.com) Hello, we are Workpath, a
B2B startup in the heart of Munich. We want companies and teams to work as
effective and inspired as possible. This is why we built a platform which
streamlines goal setting, enables autonomous teams and simplifies cross
collaboration. We pride ourselves in building a product which is easy and fun
to use.

We are looking for a Senior Frontend Developer (f/m/d) who enjoys creating
business applications with great UX. You will work with a small but highly
experienced, diverse and fun team of engineers, designers and product
specialists. Stack: ES6, React, Redux, Redux Saga, Styled Components, Jest,
Enzyme

See full job description here: [https://workpath-
jobs.personio.de/job/179936](https://workpath-jobs.personio.de/job/179936)

For this job we don't do whiteboard tests or take home assignments. We know
your time is precious, so we rather spent it having an honest conversation.
Unfortunately for now we cannot provide relocation assistance.

Interested? Feel free to e-mail me: savio AT workpath DOT com

~~~
savh
Edit: Unfortunately we cannot assist with Visa or relocation

------
jobsatjane
Jane | Santa Cruz, CA | Onsite |
[https://www.iheartjane.com](https://www.iheartjane.com) | Will relocate

Jane Technologies, Inc. has developed the cannabis industry's first real-time
marketplace, where consumers can discover and order cannabis online. We
believe in the cannabis industry's ability to bring well-being, health, and
love into this world, and it is our mission to bring confidence to the
cannabis shopping experience.

To learn more about who we are, our engineering culture, and whether this is
the right place for you, read our Key Values profile:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/jane](https://www.keyvalues.com/jane)

We're currently hiring:

* Senior Full Stack Engineer: [https://boards.greenhouse.io/janetechnologies/jobs/471672000...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/janetechnologies/jobs/4716720002?gh_src=770091af2)

* Technical Lead: [https://boards.greenhouse.io/janetechnologies/jobs/469587900...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/janetechnologies/jobs/4695879002?gh_src=770091af2)

* Senior Product Visual Designer: [https://boards.greenhouse.io/janetechnologies/jobs/469964100...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/janetechnologies/jobs/4699641002?gh_src=770091af2)

Tech Stack: Backend: Ruby on Rails. Frontend: ReactJS + Typescript.

------
AdityaAnand1
Coscout.com | Software Engineer, ML roles | Remote | Anywhere | Full Time

Coscout is building the fastest company search engine in the world. Whether
you are an investor or you work in sales, we believe that you should _spend
less time searching and more time closing_.

We have built the world's largest database of private market information -
companies, startups, their products, investors, funding and M&A activity - and
we're now working hard on turning data into insights and intelligence.

With Coscout, users can search for companies using our amazingly granular
filters giving pinpoint accuracy. Some examples of what you can search for:

    
    
      - "Find fintech companies based in Berlin who's Android app crossed 100K downloads in last 3 months"
    
      - “Find out every company who uses Segment and Intercom with more than $5M in funding” 
    
      - “Find out the list of all founders who started a biotech startup in 2020”
    

The possibilities are endless.

We are looking for:

1\. Software engineers with React/Node experience to work on the platform

2\. Data scientists ready to go to town on our >4TB database with billions of
data points

Our no-nonsense tech stack:

    
    
        - React
        - Node
        - Hasura/GraphQL
        - AWS
    

Reach out to us at hello@coscout.com

Website: [https://coscout.com](https://coscout.com)

------
riskycodes
Byte London | bytemissioncontrol.com/ | Full Stack TypeScript Developer |
London, UK (currently remote) | Full-Time

Byte London is a Tech Marketing agency creating tech assets, including
chatbots, AR lenses, and automation software, for some of the world's biggest
brands – in the last year we have worked with Intel, Adidas, Zegna, Spotify
and Facebook. We leverage technical expertise alongside creative excellence to
create world-class engaging and exciting experiences for our clients while
keeping the company small (100 in London, 50 across New York and Berlin).

We are looking for a full-stack TypeScript developer (Node/Postgres/Redis
backend, React frontend) to work across chatbots and our content management
systems. We have a proprietary chatbot system for conversational state
management, so experience working with AI/ML technology is an advantage. We're
currently working remotely, but we have an office in Central London, opposite
Shakespeare's Globe on the South Bank.

If you're interested, please see our job ad at
[https://jobs.bytemissioncontrol.com/jobs/884154-full-
stack-t...](https://jobs.bytemissioncontrol.com/jobs/884154-full-stack-
typescript-developer)

------
etihwddot
Faithlife | Full-Stack, Backend, Team Leads, Project Managers | Bellingham,
WA, Chandler, AZ | Fulltime | Onsite or Remote

There is a lot that goes into building an Integrated Ministry Platform
([https://equip.faithlife.com](https://equip.faithlife.com)) and Logos Bible
Software ([https://logos.com](https://logos.com)). We are looking for Software
Developers who can help us build awesome software. Join us as we make
revolutionary technology for administration and discipleship for churches all
over the world. The ideal candidate will be able to work on front-end UI,
develop the supporting back-end services, and has a passion for building
elegant solutions.

Technologies: C#, .NET, JavaScript, React

Where we can hire:
[https://faithlife.com/careers/remote](https://faithlife.com/careers/remote)

Team lead: [https://fl.vu/engmgr](https://fl.vu/engmgr)

Project Manager: [https://fl.vu/projmgr](https://fl.vu/projmgr)

Senior Full-Stack: [https://fl.vu/srfullstack](https://fl.vu/srfullstack)

Senior Backend: [https://fl.vu/srbackend](https://fl.vu/srbackend)

and more ... [https://faithlife.com/careers](https://faithlife.com/careers)

------
taajsingleops
SingleOps | 100% Remote | Full-time | 2 openings: Sr. Software
Engineer/Architect (Ruby Rails) & Frontend Developer (React)

Sr. Software Engineer/Architect: We are looking for a Sr. Software
Engineer/Architect who would partner with our Director of Development in
making tech & DevOps decisions. This role 50/50 both coding new features and
architectural type responsibilities. This is a great role for someone who is a
Senior Developer looking to grow their career and become an Architect. Must
have solid proficiency in Ruby Rails (5+ years experience) JD:
[https://singleops.com/careers/?gh_jid=4769321002](https://singleops.com/careers/?gh_jid=4769321002)

Frontend Developer: We are looking add another dedicated Frontend Developer to
the team. This role will be a huge part of refactoring our legacy to React,
but also building new features in React! This is a great opportunity for a
mid-level developer looking to gain more experience. Must have 3 years of
experience in frontend dev & 2 years of React experience JD:
[https://singleops.com/careers/?gh_jid=4776110002](https://singleops.com/careers/?gh_jid=4776110002)

------
mherle
Goodbox ([https://goodbox.in](https://goodbox.in)) | Bangalore | Fullstack
Engineer and Android Dev | Full-time, Contract, INTERN | Bangalore

Goodbox is an online grocery store that helps consumers to order from local
supermarkets and get orders fulfilled within 2 hours. We provide online
storefront as well as give logistics support to local grocery supermarkets to
help them be competitive with pure online stores. We believe in making the
local grocer be competitive enough that it can take the whole consumption
potential around its 1-2 km radius. Doing all these in a unit-economics
positive way (yeah, I know) is our goal. Higher concentration of demand,
Sensible delivery radius and flexible delivery SLA - is what is making this
possible. We're currently operational in parts of BLR. We've been remote for
few months before COVID-19 with occassional meet for brainstorming and nailing
down of requirements across team.

Stack: Python/NodeJS/MySQL/Kubernetes on GCP on the backend. Angular/React for
frontend. ionic/Java/Kotlin native for Android.

Please write to me directly at mahesh@goodbox.in with the title "HN: Software
Engineer" and a short note on what piqued your interest in Goodbox.

------
nsedlet
HireArt | Senior Fullstack Engineer | New York + remote | Full time

HireArt is trying to solve one of the biggest problems in hiring: how to
effectively measure a person's fit for a job. We want to do it in a way that
is intuitive and transparent for both employers and job-seekers, and which
scales to support organizations of any size.

We believe that the right solution requires both algorithms and human
judgment, and we are developing technologies which incorporate both. We
believe that by building a product around new standards for assessment in
recruiting, we can dramatically improve the accuracy of hiring decisions, as
well as the job-seeking process.

We've already helped build teams at hundreds of companies, including,
Facebook, Google, and Airbnb, and helped hundreds of thousands of applicants
in their job searches. You would help build pieces of the employer- and job
seeker-facing apps, as well as internal tools we use in our back-end
operation. You would also contribute to our R&D effort, working with domain
experts to incorporate their knowledge and experience into our web
application.

Our technology stack includes React, Rails, Postgres, Git, and Heroku. We each
own specific product verticals and enlist each other’s help to get things
shipped. We like to have thoughtful discussions together on a range of topics,
from software architecture to company strategy. We make sure every voice is
heard and every opinion is considered.

Apply here
[https://www.hireart.com/jobs/4652be1e/apply](https://www.hireart.com/jobs/4652be1e/apply)

------
tristansecord
SEEKING WORK | Toronto, ON Canada (UTC-5) | REMOTE ONLY

Fullstack Developer, 6+ years experience

Backend: Elixir

Frontend: React, Vue.JS

Mobile: React Native

DevOps: Docker, Kubernetes, Dokku

Email: tristan.secord@gmail.com

Availability: 40+ hrs / week

I love Elixir and I’ve been using it and Phoenix since August 2015. Before
that I was mostly doing Ruby/Rails work.

Worked on projects delivered worldwide at scale, at reputable companies such
as theScore.

In the frontend I’ve mostly worked with React and Vue.JS. I’ve also worked
with Elm in the past. And am most familiar with React Native for mobile apps.

Other stuff:

Personal GitHub: [https://github.com/tristan-
secord](https://github.com/tristan-secord)

Resume/CV:
[http://tristansecord.com/files/Tristan%20Secord%20Resume.pdf](http://tristansecord.com/files/Tristan%20Secord%20Resume.pdf)

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/tristansecord/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/tristansecord/)

Website: tristansecord.com

If you think you can use me for something you can contact me at
tristan.secord@gmail.com

------
fivefootseven
Shaper Tools | Full-time | San Francisco, CA | ONSITE | Backend & Full Stack
Software Engineering Roles

Shaper is developing a revolutionary line of computer-augmented power tools,
starting with Origin, a handheld CNC router. Origin is the perfect tool for
all sorts of woodworking projects, from inlays and signs to fine furniture
making. By using computer vision and a corrective range, Origin allows anyone
to up their game. This is your opportunity to work directly with hardware
products that have an impact.

We’re looking for a skilled Backend Software Engineer to join the Web team to
help lead development of our backend APIs and supporting infrastructure. This
role covers everything from our e-commerce platform to realtime connected tool
APIs to an online design marketplace to business wide infrastructure. We use a
wide variety of technology including Kubernetes, Terraform, NodeJS, and more.

We're also hiring for Marketing Lead, Hardware Engineering Technician, Product
Design Engineer (Mechanical), UI/UX Designer, and Full Stack Software
Engineer. If any of this sounds interesting check out the link below and apply
today.

[https://www.shapertools.com/about/careers](https://www.shapertools.com/about/careers)

------
SpaceX2019
SpaceX was founded under the belief that a future where humanity is out
exploring the stars is fundamentally more exciting than one where we are not.
SpaceX in Redmond, WA is looking for software engineer’s to build software
used to design, develop, launch, and operate a low latency, high capacity
satellite broadband network for Starlink.

Location: Redmond, WA (onsite)

Software Engineer (Starlink Network):
[https://grnh.se/7da509e72us](https://grnh.se/7da509e72us)

Sr. Network Automation Engineer (Starlink):
[https://grnh.se/047f1ebe2us](https://grnh.se/047f1ebe2us)

SpaceX|Los Angeles,CA |Onsite

Aerospace experience is not required to be successful here - rather we look
for smart, motivated, collaborative engineers who love solving problems and
want to make an impact on a super inspiring mission. Check out our open roles
in Southern California and make your mark in history!

Location: Hawthorne, CA (onsite)

Software Engineer
(Starship):[https://grnh.se/fcdc85462us](https://grnh.se/fcdc85462us)

Software Engineer (Crew
Dragon)[https://grnh.se/7da509e72us](https://grnh.se/7da509e72us)

Firmware Engineer: [https://grnh.se/96821e932us](https://grnh.se/96821e932us)

Senior Product Security Engineer:
[https://grnh.se/5e9eb0f02us](https://grnh.se/5e9eb0f02us)

~~~
jakearmitage
Nothing remote?

------
netrias
Netrias (www.netrias.com) | Washington, D.C. Metro Area | Full-time | REMOTE /
ONSITE (Flexible) | VISA | Can sponsor visas Netrias is a fast-growing
Artificial Intelligence (AI) company that specializes in the application of
machine learning models for biological applications such as genome engineering
and drug discovery. Netrias is working on the development of novel machine and
deep learning algorithms to integrate and analyze large datasets in the life
sciences. We are seeking a talented Senior Data Scientist with a background in
biology or Senior Bioinformatician with a strong data science background that
can lead and contribute to the development of machine learning algorithms and
technologies for biomarker discovery. You will be working directly with the
Chief Data Scientist in defining and executing the AI capabilities of the
company. See our job ad for more details: Senior Data Scientist /
Bioinformatician:
[http://www.netrias.com/careers/](http://www.netrias.com/careers/) I am the
hiring manager - feel free to reach out to me here or at
employment@netrias.com

~~~
asawaswapnil
Hi! I am excited to inform my recent research in deep learning which is going
to get presented in ICML20, recent submission to NeurIPS20, and my graduations
Master of Science from University of Pittsburgh, with courses in Machine
Learning, Statistics, Computer Vision, Optimization Methods, and Decision
Analysis from Pitt and Introduction to Deep Learning and Deep Reinforcement
Learning from CMU. Most of my Deep Learning models are trained in Python with
PyTorch/Tensorflow/Keras, numpy, matplotlib, skit-learn, etc and on AWS
clusters, Colab, and CRC clusters for GPU and parallel computing needs. I have
also worked with MATLAB, R, C++ and C#. I like biology and took courses in
same in my highschool, and am really interested to bring my ML expertise to
the field. Please connect to me on swa12@pitt.edu

------
brod_ie
Onin | Full Stack Mid-level | Full-time | London, UK | ONSITE or REMOTE (GMT
+- 2h)

We're building something BIG.

I wish we could tell you upfront what it is but we're in stealth. We can say
if you love consumer applications and collaborative tools, we're your bag...

We're a small team of fun-loving, hardworking, software fanatics. We’re open
and try new things with enthusiasm. And we’re high-momentum, focused on
delivering magical products that our users love as much as we do. We socialise
as a team at least once a month.

Our CEO is Ryan Brodie, who co-founded muzmatch (YC S17) and has 3 successful
exits.

We had somewhere to call home in a central London WeWork but since lockdown
we're thinking about going fully remote with frequent company away days
instead. What do you think?

We keep things simple and iterate fast, we use the best possible technology
and tooling to realise our goals and improve our understanding.

Every hire, from our first to (one day) thousandth, gets generous equity.
Everyone should consider this to be theirs as much as anyone else's. If you're
not passionately arguing what you believe is best for our product, you might
not be thinking as deeply as we do about our work.

We're hiring for engineering and product roles. If you want a job that doesn't
feel like work, we'd love to hear from you.

→ ryan@onin.co

~~~
csunbird
What is the tech stack? Can you clarify this part?

~~~
brod_ie
Sure, it's Node/GraphQL/DynomoDB/Serverless/React

------
alex_wolf
SoPost // Senior Engineer - Product Team

[https://jobs.sopost.com/senior-engineer-product-
team](https://jobs.sopost.com/senior-engineer-product-team)

Company: SoPost

Website: [https://www.sopost.com](https://www.sopost.com)

Role: Senior Engineer - Product Team

Location: Newcastle (UK) / Remote (UK Only)

At SoPost, our mission is to build the world’s most powerful product sampling
platform with a focus on relevance, data and analytics. We’ve been at it since
2013 and our platform has grown significantly in that time. We now deliver one
sample to a customer every few seconds.

We’re based in London, Newcastle and New York and have partnered with with
200+ brands to create targeted, measurable campaigns - to get sample products
to engaged consumers.

We’re now looking to hire a senior engineer into our product team. The aim of
the senior engineering role is to give the product team someone who can set
new high standards for the team and then mentor and coach the team up to these
new standards.

We use Elixir and Typescript, with a bit of Rust and Python, but we do not
require knowledge of these from applicants. Experience with another functional
programming language (Clojure, Scala, OCaml, Haskell, etc) would help your
application.

If you’re both able to work in the UK and are based in the UK, then the role
is open to you. For more information, links to our website and the job
description are included above.

------
ada2020
Ada Support Inc.| Remote or Onsite in Toronto | Senior Back End Developer |
Full-Time |

As Senior Back End Developer on our Hand Off team, you'll be working with
internal and external stakeholders, product managers, and designers to execute
Ada’s Hand Off roadmap in order to deliver the best in class hand-off
experiences to both agents and chatters. Your goal will be to build the
highest impact live chat integrations for our automation platform, with an
emphasis on understanding customer needs and cross-platform use cases. You
will focus on building new APIs and CRM/Live Chat platform integrations with
Ada partners as well as improving the integrations we currently maintain, such
as Salesforce and Zendesk.

Check out the job description here:
[https://jobs.lever.co/ada/82088777-1d09-40ff-b918-6337a572ae...](https://jobs.lever.co/ada/82088777-1d09-40ff-b918-6337a572aed0)

Alternatively, please send your resume to: lindsey@ada.support

------
BomboraHiring
BOMBORA | Reno | Onsite or Remote | [https://bombora.com/about/bombora-
careers/](https://bombora.com/about/bombora-careers/) Bombora is a global B2B
intent data platform, processing billions of content interactions daily to
detect intent signals from companies around the world. We practice agile
development, with over 30 applications created and supported internally. We
are polyglot, primarily using C#, Java, and Python. Substantial portions of
our workload are containerized or serverless, and we are continually
evaluating and adopting new tools and practices.

We're looking for an experienced Full Stack Engineer with solid Front End
skills to develop and enhance both Bombora’s SPA web user interface and
maintain user interfaces, APIs, and middle-tier web.

Strong C#/.Net chops as well as solid front end skills (Javascript, Angular,
HTML5) needed.

Amazing team, generous learning stipends, comprehensive benefits, growth
potential and meaningful impact. Learn more at
[https://bombora.com/about/bombora-careers](https://bombora.com/about/bombora-
careers)

------
ariewer
OppLoans | Senior Software Engineer | Full-Time | Chicago, IL | ONSITE when
safe, REMOTE for now

We are a financial technology platform with the mission to help credit-
challenged and middle-income consumers build a better financial future. As one
of Chicago’s fastest-growing startups, we’ve made the Crain’s Business Chicago
Fast 50 (#4 in 2019) and the Deloitte Technology Fast 500 (twice), and we’ve
ranked in the top 10% of the Inc. 500 four years in a row!

We are looking for a Senior Software Engineer to join our Salesforce
Engineering team. Our FinTech platform is built on Salesforce including our
Origination and Servicing flows. Utilizing Salesforce as a Platform - we use
Service Cloud, Einstein Bots, LWC, Platform Events, Live Agent, and much more.
We are also focused heavily on automation and working with the latest
Salesforce technologies; we have implemented Sandbox Spinup automation, full
automation regression, automated data snapshot testing, and are continually
improving and rolling out new ways to improve our platform and development
processes.

[https://www.opploans.com/careers/tech-
careers/](https://www.opploans.com/careers/tech-careers/) ariewer at opploans
dot com

------
benjaminlhaas
Amazon Advertising | Front End Engineer | New York, NY | Full-time | ONSITE
(remote for now)

[https://www.amazon.jobs/en/jobs/1041099/front-end-
engineer](https://www.amazon.jobs/en/jobs/1041099/front-end-engineer) (for
better results, don't apply online - message me first and I'll make a
referral)

My team owns the campaign building experience for Self-Service Performance
Advertising. We meet the demand of worldwide advertisers to reach customers in
all aspects of the advertising funnel, both on and off of Amazon.

I'm looking for a front-end engineer who is passionate about quality,
maintainability, performance, security and all the other things that make
great software great. They will own the design and implementation of major
deliverables end-to-end. This position requires collaboration with fellow
engineers, designers, product managers, technical program managers, and
partner teams, necessitating a comfort-level with ambiguity and a desire to
create, iterate and improve.

2+ years professional experience in large-scale front-end software development
required. This is a full-time, on-site job in New York City.

Contact: benhaas@amazon.com (I'm the SDM for this team, not a recruiter)

------
chriskanan
Paige | Software Engineers & More | Full time | NYC & REMOTE

Paige is using AI to improve cancer diagnosis and treatment. We have raised
$75M+. You'll be part of a team of experts in software engineering, AI, and
cancer research.

We have multiple roles open, including:

AI Scientist: [https://grnh.se/a2650e762us](https://grnh.se/a2650e762us)

Senior AI Engineer: [https://grnh.se/603eb8c72us](https://grnh.se/603eb8c72us)

Software Engineer, AI:
[https://grnh.se/66fb56082us](https://grnh.se/66fb56082us)

Senior Application Security Engineer:
[https://grnh.se/701f310a2us](https://grnh.se/701f310a2us)

Senior Platform Engineer:
[https://grnh.se/b548322c2us](https://grnh.se/b548322c2us)

Many other positions are also open:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/paige?t=676fa8ae2](https://boards.greenhouse.io/paige?t=676fa8ae2)

We provide competitive salaries and stock options to our employees. Help us to
save lives and do something that matters.

Learn more at [https://paige.ai/](https://paige.ai/)

------
hunvreus
Wiredcraft | Shanghai, China | VISA

Wiredcraft creates and grows digital products for the best brands in the world
(Nike, Starbucks, Hilton, Burberry, IKEA...).

We're China experts, with our main office in Shanghai, and a presence in the
US and Paris. We also have a few proprietary solutions (CDP, sCRM,
e-commerce...).

We're growing fast and hiring a lot of digital experts [1], but are
particularly looking for:

\- Project Managers: [https://wiredcraft.com/jobs/project-
manager/](https://wiredcraft.com/jobs/project-manager/)

\- UI/UX Designers: [https://wiredcraft.com/jobs/ui-ux-
designer/](https://wiredcraft.com/jobs/ui-ux-designer/)

\- Node.js Developers: [https://wiredcraft.com/jobs/backend-
developer/](https://wiredcraft.com/jobs/backend-developer/)

We offer tons of perks (free gym, paternity/maternity leave, yearly company
retreat, weekly team lunch, 13th month...) and a great culture [2].

Check us out: [https://wiredcraft.com](https://wiredcraft.com)

\---

[1] [https://wiredcraft.com/jobs/](https://wiredcraft.com/jobs/)

[2]
[http://playbook.wiredcraft.com/article/culture/](http://playbook.wiredcraft.com/article/culture/)

------
chrisacky
Rentivo | REMOTE | Part Time

DEVOPS HIRE | Build our Orchestration Pipeline

We are a team who build management systems for the vacation rental industry.
Our software is used by property managers to power their booking and guest
communication systems, distribute accommodation to Booking.com/Airbnb etc.

We are recruiting for a AWS DevOps position to allow us to orchestrate the
release of a website booking engine technology. We have built a skeleton-
framework on top of React/Gatsby/Elastic Search/Wordpress which allows our
customers to “launch their own” website powered by the data in their
management system.

You would be responsible for building the orchestration process to allow a
“Single Button” press to launch a new website from our software and scheduling
continuous builds of the statically built website on Gatsby. You should be
familiar with building APIs and while we are not fixed on any particular
solution, experience with tools such as Pulumi, Puppet, Chef, Kubernetes etc,
obviously goes a long way for the problem we’re solving.

Full specification of the project available on request.

Please email: richard[at@symbol]rentivo.com Subject Line: “HN Job Posting”

* include any relevant CV and supporting introduction as to why you are suitable for this posting. * Absolutely no recruiters to contact us please.

------
0natsth
Stealth Mode Startup | Multiple Positions | Principal Engineer, Front-End
Developer, Developer Advocate, Sales Engineer | Remote (US Only)

Join a small, but rapidly growing, startup on a mission to build technology
and products that will transform the future of cloud cybersecurity! We are a
well-funded, distributed team looking for our next leader who is passionate
about the cloud. More details found at these links:

Principal Engineer - [https://www.indeed.com/job/principal-software-
engineer-6c1a1...](https://www.indeed.com/job/principal-software-
engineer-6c1a18c422b4dcee)

Front-End Developer - [https://www.indeed.com/job/front-end-
developer-7f1f0b7b01bd2...](https://www.indeed.com/job/front-end-
developer-7f1f0b7b01bd25f7)

Developer Advocate - [https://www.indeed.com/job/developer-
advocate-79dedcb3f9ebf6...](https://www.indeed.com/job/developer-
advocate-79dedcb3f9ebf6b4)

Sales Engineer - [https://www.indeed.com/job/sales-
engineer-7ed14793b22a595d](https://www.indeed.com/job/sales-
engineer-7ed14793b22a595d)

------
rogueleaderr
Survata | Principal, Staff Data/Backend Engineers | San Francisco | Full-time
| ONSITE or REMOTE (PST timezone compatible)

About Survata:

Survata is a YC/venture-funded startup that helps large enterprises plan,
measure, and optimize brand advertising campaigns. We offer a comprehensive
set of tools that help our Fortune 500 clients to understand and improve how
they’re perceived in the marketplace, how aware consumers are of the value
they provide, and how much consumers trust them to provide the value they
promise.

About the Role:

Survata has built an excellent backend system for gathering and statistically
analyzing data on consumer sentiment. But our revenue and client list are
growing fast, which means we've got to adapt to new levels of scale in our
data pipelines. We're looking at doing a substantial overhaul of our data
pipelines to prepare us for our next stage of growth. We need experienced
technical leaders help us rationalize our cloud costs, architect a new high-
efficiency system, and help us develop a highly scalable, highly maintainable
set of pipelines.

See and apply for these roles at
[http://www.survata.com/careers](http://www.survata.com/careers) and/or email
me: george@survata.com

------
SignalRecruit1
Signal | San Francisco or Remote (US only) | Full-Time, Remote-OK |
[https://signal.org](https://signal.org)

Signal is making private communication simple. As an Open Source project
supported by grants and donations, Signal can put users first. There are no
ads, no affiliate marketers, no creepy tracking. Just open technology for a
fast, simple, and secure messaging experience. We design open protocols,
develop Open Source software, and give it away for free.

Here are our open roles:

\- Android Developer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/signal/cc2a16be-b9aa-496e-ba2c-cf8ba36...](https://jobs.lever.co/signal/cc2a16be-b9aa-496e-ba2c-cf8ba3672267)

\- Desktop Developer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/signal/6cbff26c-290a-4e74-a56f-78e9783...](https://jobs.lever.co/signal/6cbff26c-290a-4e74-a56f-78e9783f3f90)

\- iOS Developer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/signal/5d866dff-b979-4a90-9a53-f581eee...](https://jobs.lever.co/signal/5d866dff-b979-4a90-9a53-f581eee730d0)

\- Server Developer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/signal/2a5fee8b-5875-46d4-a41d-773a28a...](https://jobs.lever.co/signal/2a5fee8b-5875-46d4-a41d-773a28a6b553)

Tech Stack: iOS team: Swift & Objective-C. Android team: Java. Desktop team:
Electron, web stack (js, css, etc.). Service team: Java, AWS, DevOps.

Please email us your resume to: Workwithus@signal.org

~~~
monocasa
Did y'all fill that Rust position or did you re-conceive the positions?

~~~
squiguy7
They filled it. I applied and followed up with the recruiter who contacted me
initially and they said it was closed.

------
otih
Fujitsu TDS GmbH | Germany | Berlin, Munich, Neckarsulm + Remote and many
other

Open positions:

\- Systemadministrator Linux und Datenbanken (w/m/d)
[https://fujitsu.referrals.selectminds.com/jobs/systemadminis...](https://fujitsu.referrals.selectminds.com/jobs/systemadministrator-
linux-und-datenbanken-w-m-d-4026)

\- Senior / Principal SAN / NAS / Ceph Storage Consultant (w/m/d)
[https://fujitsu.referrals.selectminds.com/jobs/senior-
princi...](https://fujitsu.referrals.selectminds.com/jobs/senior-principal-
san-nas-ceph-storage-consultant-w-m-d-6058)

\- Systemadministrator – System Management (Server Monitoring) (w/m/d)
[https://fujitsu.referrals.selectminds.com/jobs/systemadminis...](https://fujitsu.referrals.selectminds.com/jobs/systemadministrator-%E2%80%93-system-
management-server-monitoring-w-m-d-5429)

\- etc.
[https://fujitsu.referrals.selectminds.com/jobs/search/314728...](https://fujitsu.referrals.selectminds.com/jobs/search/3147282)

------
imti
Scope ([https://scopeinc.com](https://scopeinc.com)) | Senior Software
Engineer | San Francisco, CA (Onsite) It's been a wild 5 months going from no
product to white board diagrams to sketch mockups to MVP and finally
validating our product.

Now we're looking to expand the team.

Who are we? Scope helps software companies run their implementation on
autopilot. We're building a marketplace to connect software companies who need
implementation help to freelancers / dev shops who want repeatable projects.

Not an engineer? We're always looking for great people in sales, marketing,
and product.

Sounds interesting? Send me an email with your resume or linkedin:
imti@scopeinc.com

[https://www.scopeinc.com/careers/senior-software-
engineer](https://www.scopeinc.com/careers/senior-software-engineer)

PS: If you're an agency or dev shop and are looking for work, let's get you
onboarded so you can work on projects from Plaid and Shippo. Just fill out
this quick TypeForm and we'll be in touch
([https://scopeinc.typeform.com/to/qLn8UBeX](https://scopeinc.typeform.com/to/qLn8UBeX))

------
ynnak
Cognii | San Francisco, CA or Remote

Cognii is an AI and EdTech startup offering personalized education solutions
powered by Natural Language Processing. Cognii's award-winning Virtual
Learning Assistant is a conversational AI tutor that provides feedback and
assessment to students' written answers. We are currently hiring for the
following positions:

    
    
      NLP Engineers/Computational Linguists (Senior, Junior)
      - Experience with natural language processing and machine learning
      - syntactic and semantic analysis, information extraction, dialog systems
    
      Full Stack Engineer
      - Experience in Ruby on Rails for designing a scalable web service architecture
      - API development and integration, front-end design, python based frameworks a plus
    
      Mobile App Developer
      - High quality iOS/Android development with experience in API integration
    

Cognii offers an excellent opportunity to build and advance your career in AI.
Please send your application and resume to jobs@cognii.com. Make sure to
include your location and an expression of interest in educational technology.
For more info, visit [https://www.cognii.com](https://www.cognii.com)

------
ctdean
Treasury Prime (YC W18) | San Francisco, CA | Onsite |
[https://treasuryprime.com](https://treasuryprime.com)

We're growing, hiring, and have enough runway for many years!

Treasury Prime is transforming banking for the 21st Century. We partner with
banks to build the technology to enable this new wave of fintech startups.
Through simple, unified APIs, we are modernizing the economy.

To learn more about who we are, our engineering culture, and whether this is
the right place for you, read our Key Values profile:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/treasury-prime](https://www.keyvalues.com/treasury-
prime)

Here are our open roles:

\- Senior Software Engineer:
[https://treasuryprime.com/careers/eng/senior/](https://treasuryprime.com/careers/eng/senior/)

\- Backend Software Engineer:
[https://treasuryprime.com/jobs/backend_software_engineer](https://treasuryprime.com/jobs/backend_software_engineer)

\- Clojure Software Engineer:
[https://treasuryprime.com/jobs/clojure_software_engineer](https://treasuryprime.com/jobs/clojure_software_engineer)

\- Account Executive:
[https://treasuryprime.com/jobs/account_executive_3](https://treasuryprime.com/jobs/account_executive_3)

Tech Stack: Clojure, React, Postgres, AWS, Git

------
mghgriffiths
ConcR | Cambridge, UK | On-Site/Remote | Lead/Senior Software Developer |
[https://www.concr.co/](https://www.concr.co/)

ConcR’s mission is to predict if a cancer therapy will work, and how. We are
developing custom modelling frameworks in collaboration with astrophysicists
from Durham, to enable us to model a broader range of the tumour biology than
is currently possible, and through that enable accurate predictions of therapy
efficacy to be made with less data. Our first product is focussed on helping
accelerate the development of cancer drugs before they are used in clinical
trials. Our later ambition is to develop a tool which greatly enhances a
doctor's ability to choose treatment for their cancer patient.

We are looking for a software engineer to join the core team as lead
developer. The role will involve taking the models developed by our
bioinformaticians, and turning them into a product. The work will initially
involve developing a research platform which runs intensive bioinformatic
computations, whilst protecting confidential patient data. Later you and your
team will go on to develop a system which receives clinical data from
hospitals, runs our models on them, and sends the results back to the doctor.
You will ensure the software is highly robust, and is built to medical
standards, ensuring patient safety (with help from a regulatory advisor). We
intend to hire further software developers, and you will be in charge of
building the software team, and providing direction for it.

If hired we would be able to offer a competitive salary and stock options. We
are flexible on working remotely or on-site.

If interested please contact apply@concr.co

------
bolt28
Bolt | Software Engineer | San Francisco, CA | ONSITE | Fulltime |
[https://www.bolt.com](https://www.bolt.com)

Ecommerce infrastructure on the internet is fragmented and broken. Bolt is a
world-class buying experience available for all online businesses. We're
building a future where retailers can eliminate the massive operational
overhead and technical debt associated with online checkout and payments, and
where customers can buy instantly and securely across the internet. To solve
such a large problem, we've put together an incredible team and are
selectively adding to it. Play a mission-critical role in developing the
future of online commerce.

We are looking for someone excited to take on our ambitious product roadmap
who exhibits passion, creativity and a love of building things. Companies and
consumers alike will rely heavily on what you build. If this challenge excites
you, get in touch with our team.

Join us! More details here: [https://www.bolt.com/careers/software-
engineer/5a260836-617b...](https://www.bolt.com/careers/software-
engineer/5a260836-617b-47c4-a4d5-51fd012070d8/)

------
nigelgutzmann
Lumen5 | Frontend (React), and Javascript | Vancouver, BC | Fulltime, Onsite |
[https://lumen5.com](https://lumen5.com)

We're a startup (33 people so far) that is growing quickly! We're writing
software that uses machine learning to automate the creative process of
producing video content. We've found that what we're building is very
attractive to marketing and communications teams from lots of different
organizations and we've got tons of interesting search, NLP, artificial
intelligence, video rendering, and web scaling technical challenges. Right
now, we're hiring:

Frontend Engineer: Contribute to our large, beautiful single-page app, using
React, Redux, ImmutableJS, and more!
[https://lumen5.com/careers/opportunity/?gh_jid=4040744003](https://lumen5.com/careers/opportunity/?gh_jid=4040744003)

Javascript Engineer: We're building a powerful javascript library that handles
all of our video rendering (in webgl), and we need the testing, toolkit,
architecture and data structures expertise to continue to make it awesome.
Posting here:
[https://lumen5.com/careers/opportunity/?gh_jid=4040741003](https://lumen5.com/careers/opportunity/?gh_jid=4040741003)

Controller: A key contributor to the operations team - budgeting, forecasting,
pricing. Both strategic and hands-on work. Posting:
[https://lumen5.com/careers/opportunity/?gh_jid=4099760003](https://lumen5.com/careers/opportunity/?gh_jid=4099760003)

------
johnumbaugh
CareEvolution | REMOTE | Full-time Software Developers and Operations
Personnel Come and do something that actually matters.

CareEvolution’s software platform is helping to solve some of the most
pressing problems in patient care and public health.

Our mobile and web applications are used by clinicians, researchers, and
patients. For example, our MyDataHelps app
([https://apps.apple.com/us/app/mydatahelps/id1286789190](https://apps.apple.com/us/app/mydatahelps/id1286789190))
supports research like the Scripps Research Institute's DETECT Health Study
([https://detectstudy.org/](https://detectstudy.org/)), whose objective to
identify early warning signs for viral illness — including COVID-19.

Benefits:

\- Remote-only is possible and 2/3 of us are fully remote

\- Outstanding colleagues

\- Real, urgent, and important problems to solve

\- Competitive pay

\- Flat, politics-free organization

Check out our StackOverflow listing at
[https://stackoverflow.com/jobs/379348/software-developers-
an...](https://stackoverflow.com/jobs/379348/software-developers-and-
operations-personnel-for-careevolution)

Send resumes to resume@careevolution.com

------
xincodes
Eliiza | Machine Learning Engineer | Melbourne, Australia | Full-Time

Eliiza is primarily an AI / Machine Learning Consultancy Company. We are a
passionate team of data scientists and engineers who apply data science and
machine learning to solve real-world problems. Our mission is to create a
bright future for businesses and society in a world increasingly influenced by
intelligent technologies.

More details here:
[https://eliiza.com.au/careers/4784341002/?gh_jid=4784341002](https://eliiza.com.au/careers/4784341002/?gh_jid=4784341002)

Please apply through the website.

------
Eduardo3rd
Meter | Multiple Positions | San Francisco, CA | Full Time | Onsite

Meter is a startup building volumetric imaging technology. We are focused on
improving industrial inspection with better hardware and software.

Our software team works closely with the hardware team to develop cutting edge
computational imaging software, geometric processing technology, and customer
facing products. You’ll have a chance to explore and develop novel solutions
to several different classes of problems as part of the Meter team.

Our current team of engineers includes researchers and industrial designers,
PhDs, founders of successful startups, and zero egos. We are backed by some of
the top venture capital funds and angel investors in Silicon Valley and
beyond.

Our open roles (below) are listed here:
[https://jobs.lever.co/meter](https://jobs.lever.co/meter)

Full Stack Software Engineer | SF Bay Area | Full Time |
[https://jobs.lever.co/meter/7dfa9869-cd47-4c1a-80a1-a6124c5b...](https://jobs.lever.co/meter/7dfa9869-cd47-4c1a-80a1-a6124c5b3873)

Computational Imaging Scientist | SF Bay Area | Full Time |
[https://jobs.lever.co/meter/9f2d724f-b4e2-41d7-9747-b285f2ab...](https://jobs.lever.co/meter/9f2d724f-b4e2-41d7-9747-b285f2ab25dd)

Computational Geometry Engineer | SF Bay Area | Full Time |
[https://jobs.lever.co/meter/6648a8b2-281d-4eca-b663-724bf110...](https://jobs.lever.co/meter/6648a8b2-281d-4eca-b663-724bf1108bb1)

------
xiorecruitment
Are you a tech enthusiast who loves to build cutting edge and meaningful
technology that covers the entire stack from hardware, firmware to AI and
software? Are you someone who loves a fast paced exciting workplace where
there's never a dull moment? Join us then at Xio Research, a VC funded start-
up in stealth that is headquartered in NY city. We have a West coast office at
Irvine, CA.

We are looking for candidates in the following 3 roles.

Senior Android Developer:
[https://employers.indeed.com/j#jobs/view?id=e1ce98eb8507](https://employers.indeed.com/j#jobs/view?id=e1ce98eb8507)

Java and Web Technologies Engineer
[https://employers.indeed.com/j#jobs/view?id=1514381df05e](https://employers.indeed.com/j#jobs/view?id=1514381df05e)

Software Development Test Engineer
[https://employers.indeed.com/j#jobs/view?id=2d21c92cd289](https://employers.indeed.com/j#jobs/view?id=2d21c92cd289)

If you're interested, you may either apply directly via the links above or
email xiorecruitment@gmail.com

Thanks and looking forward!

------
eli_Sa
FundApps | Multiple Positions | London, UK (Remote) | Full-time

FundApps helps investment managers monitor and comply with worldwide
regulations. We're a proud B-corp and bootstrapped. We believe focusing on
automation, testing and code quality enables us to move faster than our
competitors whilst delivering better software.

Engineering Manager:
[https://jobs.lever.co/fundapps/9ab6886d-0940-4689-be9d-4ab0f...](https://jobs.lever.co/fundapps/9ab6886d-0940-4689-be9d-4ab0f38c8906)

Software Engineer (Full-stack/Back-end):
[https://jobs.lever.co/fundapps/64ce99a6-9e5a-4e14-b814-64764...](https://jobs.lever.co/fundapps/64ce99a6-9e5a-4e14-b814-64764d838b2b)

Come join us! We're motivated, friendly and collaborate closely (even when
Covid-19 has taken us out of our FundApps offices). We're running our
recruitment and onboarding process virtually.

Our tech stack: Front-end: React, Redux, Webpack, Gulp, Jest, Jasmine Back-end
: C#, Golang, SQL Server, PostgreSQL, RabbitMQ Others: AWS, HAProxy, Atlas,
Terraform, Packer, SumoLogic, TeamCity, Octopus, Selenium, Sentry

------
benjanik
Beautiful.ai | Software Engineer | San Francisco, CA | Full-time | Onsite
(Remote during SiP) \----

We’re on a mission to democratize design through smart productivity software.
Our first product is a presentation tool which enables anyone to quickly build
clean, modern, and professionally-designed slides. Try out our product at
beautiful.ai/signup for free. We are well funded by Trinity Ventures, Shasta
Ventures, and First Round Capital. We launched in February 2018 and have
strong revenue with a large, enthusiastic user base.

\----

Who you are:

* You like to build and ship - you favor practical choices and speed over perfection. You make deadlines for yourself and you move fast.

* You are experienced - you have expert level knowledge of Javascript, browser APIs, and single page web app development. Your comfort extends beyond experience with popular libraries and frameworks, you are familiar with a wide variety of front end application domains, and you like to solve problems with elegant, creative solutions.

* You are scrappy and entrepreneurial - you thrive in a fast-paced environment and are comfortable with not knowing the answer to something. You’re proactive with suggestions, and you come up with solutions without being asked to do so.

\----

Stack: JavaScript, React, Express, Firebase, Google Cloud

We offer competitive salary, great benefits, meaningful equity, and an amazing
product in a quickly growing startup. Please send an email to ben@beautiful.ai
with "WHOISHIRING" in the subject line, with your resume/CV, and a little bit
about yourself and relevant experience. No recruiters please.

------
henriquelemos0
Loft | Software Engineer Lead, Backend, Frontend, Data Engineers | São Paulo,
Brazil, Remote | Full-time

Loft is reinventing the process of buying and selling real estate in Brazil by
leveraging technology and data to transform painful and bureaucratic processes
into simple and delightful experiences. At Loft, you can sell your apartment
instantly for a fair price or find your next perfect home ready for move-in.
We respect your time; it is your most valuable asset. We are driven by the
huge challenge of disrupting one of the largest and least efficient
industries, all while having fun and positively impacting our clients,
stakeholders and society. If you are ambitious, skilled, creative and enjoy
tackling complex problems, come join our team. Loft was founded in 2018 in São
Paulo, Brazil, and is backed by leading global VC investors including
Andreessen Horowitz, Thrive Capital and Monashees.

Roles:

\- Data Scientist

\- Decision Scientist

\- Data Engineer

\- Senior Front-end Engineer

\- Senior Software Engineer

\- Software Engineer Lead

Apply at [https://jobs.lever.co/loft?lever-
via=3HaDEhee9p](https://jobs.lever.co/loft?lever-via=3HaDEhee9p)

More about Loft at [https://medium.com/loftbr](https://medium.com/loftbr)

------
jrvarela56
Cuanto | REMOTE (everyone in the company) | Full-time | Backend Engineer

The company:

We're creating mobile-first tools to help Latin American entrepreneurs and
small businesses grow through Instagram and WhatsApp. We want to help the
region's +200M self-employed bring their businesses online.

Our product began as something like Shopify meets Square for a business run by
one person. We believe this will help millions make a living off the internet.

The role:

We need you to take the lead on our APIs and analytics pipelines. Ideally, you
love creating coherent and well-tested APIs.

You understand how valuable data is to create amazing products, improve
processes, and grow a business.

You'll be responsible for maintaining an API for an e-commerce platform, a
mobile app, integrations to payment processors and fraud detection.

We're building integrations to more third-party services - you'll be laying
the foundation for a platform.

Tech Stack: Heroku, Ruby on Rails, PostgreSQL, Metabase/Segment/Amplitude,
React Native.

Why:

These products are really making a difference for a lot of people.

Our customers are starting companies, turning passions into revenue, and
quitting 9-to-5s in a region where human capital is underappreciated.

Send me a message at jose@cuanto.app if you want to know more about the role
and what we're doing. Here's the listing for the job in AL
[https://angel.co/l/2sYsTk](https://angel.co/l/2sYsTk)

------
philip1209
Zyper (YC W18) | San Francisco, CA | REMOTE |
[https://www.zyper.com](https://www.zyper.com)

Zyper helps brands connect with their fans, and fans connect with each other.
Our founder Amber Atherton leveraged a brand community to grow and sell her
online jewelry brand, and started Zyper to help other companies do the same.
The team started in London in 2017, but quickly moved to Palo Alto to
participate in Y Combinators’s Winter 2018 program. As brands like Lyft,
Unilever, and Dior used Zyper to grow, the company attracted the attention of
top investors like Forerunner Ventures and Talis Capital. Today, Zyper is a
distributed team of 30 people. While our HQ is in San Francisco, our product
and engineering team members live in Oakland, NYC, Colombia, Portugal, and
Romania.

You’ll work on our Brands Team, helping to build the web and data experience
that brands use to scale their communities. You’ll also develop internal tools
that let us leverage recommendations and analytics from our data science team.

We use AWS and Heroku to run backend and API services. We have workers to run
collections, monitoring and batch processing (on EC2), and use Python (Django)
as the foundation for our web API.

This role will split its time between feature development and dev-ops work.
Because you will be the first person on the team with extensive dev-ops
experience, we are looking for someone who owns decisions about scaling
infrastructure and improving developer experience.

Apply:
[https://jobs.lever.co/zyper/aa9d05bb-0e2c-4e67-aa1e-e3a9c72e...](https://jobs.lever.co/zyper/aa9d05bb-0e2c-4e67-aa1e-e3a9c72ea2a4)

------
dmontagu
Subscale | Frontend/Backend/Full-Stack/ML/Geometry | 100% Remote | Full Time

Subscale is an early-stage, venture-funded, remote-first startup working on
autonomous manufacturing, with a specific focus on rapid production of
precision parts. Our technology combines machine learning, physics simulation,
and automated robotics to reduce the end-to-end cycle time by 10x at low
production costs. Here's a video showcasing some of what we've built so far:
[https://subscale.io/recruiting-hn/](https://subscale.io/recruiting-hn/)

We're in the process of bringing our technology from the lab to real
customers, and are looking to hire engineers with a variety of skillsets to
make this happen:

• A dedicated (senior) frontend engineer to lead development of various
external and internal interfaces

• Backend / full-stack engineers to help us build out our ordering and factory
management platforms

• Computational geometry and/or machine learning engineers experienced working
with 3D data

Our tech stack includes Python, TypeScript, React, Postgres, and AWS, with
some C++ and C# where necessary.

To apply, please send an email to david@subscale.io with your resume.

------
brianr
Rollbar | [https://rollbar.com](https://rollbar.com) | San Francisco,
Barcelona, Budapest ONSITE or REMOTE | Product Design, Customer Success About
Rollbar:

* We help tens of thousands of developers find and fix errors faster.

* Our backend handles billions of errors with low latency and high reliability

* Our front-end allows developers to discover and drill down across millions of errors in real-time

* Our open source libraries are used by some of the best engineering teams in the world, including Twilio, Instacart, Kayak, Heroku, Zendesk, and Twitch

* We closed our Series B financing in January, so we're well-capitalized for growth

* We're a ~60-person team (SF, Barcelona, Budapest, and remote) on a mission to help developers build software quickly and painlessly

* Benefits and perks: competitive salary and stock options, medical, dental and vision insurance, 401k, annual conference budget, generous hardware and software allowance, casual work environment, inclusive team-oriented culture, rapid career growth opportunities, have fun and have an impact.

We're currently hiring for:

\- Product Designer

\- Full-stack Engineer

\- Solutions Engineer (Post-Sales)

To get in touch, please apply via
[https://rollbar.com/jobs](https://rollbar.com/jobs)

------
late2part
CrowdStrike | Multiple | Remote |
[https://www.crowdstrike.com/careers/](https://www.crowdstrike.com/careers/)

CrowdStrike continues to hire aggressively. Jobs are listed here:
[https://www.crowdstrike.com/careers/](https://www.crowdstrike.com/careers/)

I support a techops team that manages things at and below the OS like data
centers, servers, storage, network, etc... We have several world class
engineering teams that help protect our customers from breaches. These
engineering teams build and expand software in various areas, and we adopt a
devops approach - you build it, you scale it, you fix the bugs, you operate
it.

You can mail me at the mail address in my profile with any questions or info -
replies will be tardy.

If you have talents or job interests that you don't find on the careers web
site listing open positions - contact us! We are open to finding good places
for talented folks.

We have offices in ~12 cities including Kirkland, Sunnyvale, Irvine,
Minneapolis, Virginia, Pune, Romania and many other places. We are remote-
first and I believe >50% of employees do not work in offices.

------
rayhano
Free.co.uk ([http://free.co.uk](http://free.co.uk)) | Fully remote, UK
customers | Full Time

We're for people who look at the world and wonder "why isn't this more simple"

The 'industry' would like you to think you cannot sell your own home.

We think you know your home, its value and the local area better than any
estate agent.

And you definitely are the best person to open the front door and show people
around your home.

We launch in August with an experience so delightful that it'll dominate
dinner table conversation for years.

Ultimately we're turning selling and buying homes into an experience that
takes just one click. That you'll have confidence to hit.

I previously founded Unmortgage, where I secured a £500m partnership with
Allianz and raised £10m pre-product, pre-revenue.

Come join us and help build the brand everyone is going to talk about.

If you're the best at what you do, or young and hungry, we'd love to speak to
you.

We don't 'fill roles'. We attract amazing people and help them work on things
they are excited about.

For an informal chat, here's my availability:
[http://free.co.uk/thanks](http://free.co.uk/thanks)

------
Sensolligent
Frontend Developer |Sensolligent GmbH| Frankfurt, Germany | Full-Time

We are looking for a motivated and passionate frontend developer as soon as
possible for our location in Frankfurt. Sensolligent focuses on IoT cloud
solutions and simulation software. We are a young, dynamic team working with
the newest technologies.

More details here: [https://sensolligent.com/wp-
content/uploads/2020/07/747309a0...](https://sensolligent.com/wp-
content/uploads/2020/07/747309a0-c530-11ea-87d0-0242ac130003-scaled.jpg)

contact us directly want.you<at>sensolligent.com

------
fieldwirehire
Fast Growing Series -C Construction Tech Startup| Hiring in San Francisco |
Onsite, Full time

Fieldwire is a construction field management platform. We are venture backed
and looking to double the engineering team! If you are looking for a fast-pace
startup with great culture and a great product, feel free to apply!

Sr. Site Reliability Engineer - 3+ yrs of experience, BS or MS in CS or
equivalent. Apply here:
[https://www.fieldwire.com/job/4683863002?gh_jid=4683863002](https://www.fieldwire.com/job/4683863002?gh_jid=4683863002)

Senior Android Automation Engineer - 3+ yrs of experience in Mobile Automation
development (Appium, Espresso), BS or MS in CS or equivalent. Apply here:
[https://www.fieldwire.com/job/4493690002?gh_jid=4493690002](https://www.fieldwire.com/job/4493690002?gh_jid=4493690002)

Android Engineer - 1+ years of Experience in Android Development, BS or MS in
CS or equivalent. Apply here:
[https://www.fieldwire.com/job/4341789002?gh_jid=4341789002](https://www.fieldwire.com/job/4341789002?gh_jid=4341789002)

Sr. Backend Engineer - 3+ yrs of experience, BS or MS in CS or equivalent.
Apply here:
[https://www.fieldwire.com/job/4479851002?gh_jid=4479851002](https://www.fieldwire.com/job/4479851002?gh_jid=4479851002)

Watch this:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xWph4xPMqzs&feature=youtu.be](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xWph4xPMqzs&feature=youtu.be)

------
nicksnyder
Sourcegraph ([https://sourcegraph.com](https://sourcegraph.com)) | Software
Engineer, Engineering Manager, Security Engineer, Product Manager | ALL REMOTE

Sourcegraph is building Universal Code Search so developers can focus on
solving problems instead of struggling to find and understand code.

Sourcegraph search helps developers find and discover code by providing the
ability to quickly search across all code using regular expressions and
advanced filters. Sourcegraph code intelligence helps developers navigate and
understand code by providing hover tooltips, go-to-definition, and find-
references, when viewing code on Sourcegraph or on a code host (via our
browser extension). Sourcegraph campaigns enable developers to fix and evolve
code at scale by automating search-and-replace and running arbitrary tools
across massive codebases.

We are a completely transparent company and you can learn more about how we
operate by reading our handbook:
[https://about.sourcegraph.com/handbook](https://about.sourcegraph.com/handbook).
Technologies that we use: Go, TypeScript, React, RxJS, GraphQL, Postgres,
Docker, Kubernetes.

We are an equal opportunity workplace and our all-remote team is spread across
the world. We embrace diversity and welcome people from all backgrounds and
communities.

We just raised a $23M Series B ([https://medium.com/craft-ventures/why-we-
invested-in-sourceg...](https://medium.com/craft-ventures/why-we-invested-in-
sourcegraph-5ace28317e3d)) and are growing our team to keep up with customer
demand (some of our customers are listed on our homepage). If you want to make
software development more accessible to everyone, come join us!

~~~
Bootwizard
What do you guys do differently than Jetbrains products?

------
ellisd
Nuna ([https://www.nuna.com](https://www.nuna.com)) | San Francisco | Full-
time | ONSITE | Visa Transfer

We build data and analytics solutions that will help shift the US healthcare
system to one based on value and quality. Our technical challenges are complex
and compelling, and the work we do has the potential to impact millions of
lives. We partner with healthcare plans, providers, and the government.

Data can be a powerful driver of change—but only when it’s acted upon with
empathy. Our technology, data, and analytics solutions help healthcare payers,
and providers get the answers they need to make quality care more affordable
for millions of people.

Open positions include:

* Senior Software Engineer - Web Engineering (SF) * Senior Software Engineer - Data Engineer (SF) * Senior Product Manager, Enterprise (SF) * Product Specialist (SF, remote friendly)

Jobs Board: [https://bit.ly/nuna-jobs](https://bit.ly/nuna-jobs)

Backend Tech Stack: AWS/GCP, Java, Spark, Scala, R, Python, Bash, Go

Web Tech Stack: Python backend (Django), React, Typescript

Compensation: market salary & equity. We are well funded. Questions? Contact
via email: recruiting+hn@( our domain )

------
onxmaps
_onXmaps, Inc_ | 3D, Elixir, Go, VueJs, Kotlin, Data Automation | Montana or
REMOTE, USA only |
[https://www.onxmaps.com/careers](https://www.onxmaps.com/careers)

ABOUT – onX is a leading off-the-pavement GPS app, allowing users to download
sophisticated topographic maps for outdoor exploration. We bring our devotion
to the outdoors to work daily with a singular, powerful goal: to inspire
others to find their own adventures off the pavement.

Roles:

 _LEAD Senior 3D Engineer_ (WebGL, OpenGL and Metal) – This person will lead
the development of our 3D platform.
[https://onxmaps.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=187](https://onxmaps.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=187)

 _Senior Backend Engineer_ (Go, Elixir) –
[https://onxmaps.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=189](https://onxmaps.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=189)

 _Senior Web Engineer_ (Vue) –
[https://onxmaps.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=188](https://onxmaps.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=188)

 _Software Development Engineer_ (Mapping Data Automation) –
[https://onxmaps.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=175](https://onxmaps.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=175)

 _Android Engineer_ (Kotlin) -
[https://onxmaps.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=196](https://onxmaps.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=196)

Contact: recruitment@onxmaps.com

------
rudi-c
Figma ([https://www.figma.com](https://www.figma.com)) | Software Engineer |
SF | Full-time Onsite Figma is a startup in San Francisco building a browser-
based collaborative design tool to improve the way designers and developers
work together. We are hiring talented engineers across the stack who are
interested in tackling hard technical problems with smart people and building
a product that startups will rely on. We push the boundaries of web technology
and have redefined what applications in browsers are capable of. For examples
of challenges that we solved, you may find our blog post interesting:
[https://www.figma.com/blog/section/engineering/](https://www.figma.com/blog/section/engineering/)

We're hiring product, security, and infrastructure engineers and leaders
across a number of teams and roles:
[https://www.figma.com/careers/](https://www.figma.com/careers/)

Our front-end tech stack: TypeScript, React, C++, WebAssembly, WebGL

Our back-end tech stack: Ruby, Sinatra, Go, Rust

------
ilanpal
Deepsense | Full-stack Developer | Paris | Full-time | thedeepsense.co

Deepsense is French startup specialized in identity fraud detection. You'll
find more information about us here
:[https://deepsense-1.welcomekit.co/](https://deepsense-1.welcomekit.co/)

We're looking for our new Senior Full-Stack Developer to join our team based
in the center of Paris :

-3+ years of experience

-Background experiences with Node.js, React.js (or another framework)

-Strong commitment to quality designs, automated testing, and documentation.

-The ability to clearly communicate complex ideas, both to technical colleagues and non-technical audiences.

-An entrepreneurial mindset, you know how to be smart and get things done.

-Collaborative, enthusiastic about teamwork and learning. It's even better if you have built something from scratch!

Everything else is a bonus. We prefer to have diversity in experiences and
backgrounds.

If you're interested, email us at ilan@thedeepsense.co with your resume and
we'll get in touch quickly.

------
rio_knotch
Knotch |
[https://knotch.com/company/careers](https://knotch.com/company/careers) | New
York, NY | Full-time | ONSITE (REMOTE during Covid-19)

Knotch is a content intelligence leader committed to increasing transparency
in content marketing data. We help Fortune 500 brands such as HP, Walmart,
Calvin Klein, and AT&T. Our platform helps our clients become better
storytellers by understanding their audiences, and allowing them and their
audiences to own their voice online. We just hired a QA Manager and a Senior
Product Manager, and we're now looking for an Application Architect who'll
partner with our VP of Engineering to execute scalable application
architecture alongside our team leads.

Since this is a senior role, we'll be looking for matching experience.

If you’re an Application Architect who's helped scale eng teams in our stack
for products with millions of users, then we want to hear from you! We’re
looking for an empathetic team member who wants to grow alongside a high-
growth team and product.

Our stack at Knotch is modern: Rails, Ruby, Python, React/Redux, along with
Javascript integrations and AWS technologies to power the back end. Every day
we’re facing unique challenges in testing and with data from architecture to
visualization. We need the right team to solve them. We’re at Series-B, and we
have no plans to raise more VC just to inflate our value. We take so much
pride in our culture, you should check out our best place to work awards two
years running by Inc and three years running by BuiltInNYC!

Apply here for our open Application Architect role:
[https://grnh.se/707d22f21us](https://grnh.se/707d22f21us)

------
jshammay
Decorilla | [https://www.decorilla.com](https://www.decorilla.com) | Senior
Web Developer | UK, USA | Fully Remote | Full-time

Decorilla is revolutionizing the Interior Design industry. Decorilla offers
clients the ability to work online with top quality interior designers, view
their new spaces in 3D and VR, and get discounts on their furniture. Decorilla
has been featured in the New York Times, TechCrunch and CBS News, and is
widely praised by clients with hundreds of positive client reviews.

This is the opportunity you’ve been looking for. Decorilla is a proven,
profitable, high growth startup with incredibly robust organic client demand
and referrals. We are now seeking to hire a remote full time senior developer
to join our strong passionate team.

Skills :

\- 5+ years’ experience in software development

\- Expert in data transformation, architecting scalable cloud based solutions
and designing beautiful user experiences

\- Strong PHP experience. Yii framework or similar experience is desirable
(e.g. Zend, Laravel)

\- Strong SQL (MySQL preferred)

\- Strong Javascript experience

\- Strong experience with AWS

\- Experience with Git & JIRA are desirable

\- Experience in Elasticsearch is desirable

\- Experience in Java/JEE (JBoss) is desirable

Email josh.shammay@decorilla.com

------
tarajraffi
Almond ObGyn | Senior Software Engineer | Bay Area, LA (once COVID-safe), or
REMOTE | Full-time

Almond ObGyn | Head of Operations | Bay Area or LA (once COVID-safe) | Full-
time

Almond is building an empowering ObGyn care experience.

The ObGyn experience today needs attention: 3 out of 4 of women in the US are
not happy with their care^. Almond is an ObGyn that gives women the option to
have extraordinary care. We offer a personal connection between doctors and
patients, a community-infused care experience, and seamless, tech-enabled care
management. See more here:
[http://www.almondobgyn.com/](http://www.almondobgyn.com/)

We're just getting started and and have had great early traction. We’re
looking to add early team members to our team — people that are passionate
about health and paradigm-changing consumer experiences. We’re hiring:

\- Senior Software Engineer (backend)

\- Head of Operations

Please email me at tara at almondobgyn dotcom

^Source: [https://www.commonwealthfund.org/publications/issue-
briefs/2...](https://www.commonwealthfund.org/publications/issue-
briefs/2018/dec/womens-health-us-compared-ten-other-countries)

------
rd_endpoint
Endpoint | Software Engineers | El Segundo, CA | Full-Time, Onsite

Real estate is the largest asset class in the world—and yet it has also been
one of the slowest to adopt innovative, new technologies. It has become
increasingly important for the industry to evolve alongside a consumer-base
who are accustomed to mobile-first, on-demand, and personalized experiences in
every area of their lives. At Endpoint, we believe the combination of modern
technology, a standardized and simplified closing process, and a highly
dedicated team of people will completely change the industry.

We're currently hiring for multiple engineering roles (frontend, backend, or
full-stack). We're all working remotely (and onboarding) until at least
October, but we'll be onsite with a generous WFH policy once things are back
to normal.

If you have any questions, please reach out! I'm the Head of Engineering, and
you can email me at real [at] endpointclosing.com

Come help us modernize the painful parts of the home buying process!

[https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/endpointclosingcom](https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/endpointclosingcom)

------
erslavitt
Speakeasy | Lead Engineer | Full Time | Remote

Role description: [https://tinyurl.com/yda4od7p](https://tinyurl.com/yda4od7p)

Speakeasy (www.speakeasy.com) is a seed-stage startup offering interactive,
online talks & workshops led by fascinating speakers & performers. Our vision
is to bring the vibrancy of a university campus to you, wherever you happen to
be.

We've spent the past few months validating our concept and getting initial
traction with a product built on no-code tools, but as we prepare to scale, we
want to invest in a more robust product. To do that, we're excited to bring on
our lead engineer. As the first engineer at Speakeasy, you'll spearhead
product development, lay our technical groundwork from scratch, and make early
decisions about everything from our tech stack to team coding practices.

More details: [https://tinyurl.com/yda4od7p](https://tinyurl.com/yda4od7p)

Brief application form:
[https://speakeasyco.typeform.com/to/zjem8YqF](https://speakeasyco.typeform.com/to/zjem8YqF)

------
parbhat
Remote Inning | Python/Django Backend Developer | Remote (India) | Full-time
or Part-time | [https://www.remoteinning.com](https://www.remoteinning.com)

Remote Inning is looking for Django Web Developer. We are looking for
developers with qualities like consistency, reliability, working independently
and communication skills especially written skills apart from tech skills.

As we are a remote-first company, you can work from a place of your choice.
The position is open to candidates based in India only. Full-time salary is
10-15 LPA and hourly rate is $20 -$30 per hour based on qualifications. The
immediate requirement is for 1 developer but we will be hiring more developers
soon.

\- At least 3 years of experience working on custom web apps in Python/Django.

\- You are not afraid to look into code of Django packages like Django Rest
Framework when in doubt. And also look into the Django codebase when something
is not clear from the Django documentation (rare as docs are great).

\- Create and edit Django templates so a basic understanding of HTML, CSS and
JavaScript is required. You know how to create template tags, filters and
integrate SASS etc. The position requires nearly 80% backend and 20% frontend
skills.

\- Good understanding of Django class-based views.

\- Good communication skills. As we are a remote-first development agency,
good communication skills are a must. It does not mean writing in 100%
accurate grammar. But understanding the feature requirements, ask questions
early on and make sure the team gets the message properly. You know how to
describe the issue, discuss and come up with the implementation.

\- Wagtail experience is a plus but not required.

Email us at hello@remoteinning.com with Resume. Mention your development
experience, motivation for applying to us and links to relevant projects.

------
terryacker
Parabol | Senior Designer | Remote | Full-time |
[https://parabol.co](https://parabol.co)

Join us to design an open-source, multiplayer app that helps remote teams have
their best meetings and discussion threads.

As a small and growing team, we’re serving over 50,000 users and are backed by
Slack Fund, Haystack, and CRV.

Senior Designer: [https://www.parabol.co/join/senior-
designer](https://www.parabol.co/join/senior-designer)

Two-minute Demo: [https://parabol.co/retro-demo](https://parabol.co/retro-
demo)

Repo:
[https://github.com/ParabolInc/parabol](https://github.com/ParabolInc/parabol)
(see issues labeled ‘design’)

Designer toolkit: user research via direct interviews, data & writing, analog
& digital sketching, lo- to hi-fi concepts & clickable prototypes in Figma,
prototype in code

Latest News: Slack Fund, Haystack and CRV invest $4 million in Parabol:
[https://techcrunch.com/2019/11/05/slack-fund-haystack-and-
cr...](https://techcrunch.com/2019/11/05/slack-fund-haystack-and-cr..).

Who we are: [https://www.parabol.co/blog/new-features-from-new-
faces](https://www.parabol.co/blog/new-features-from-new-faces)

Hit us up at work@parabol.co or visit:
[https://www.parabol.co/join](https://www.parabol.co/join)

------
daveungerer
SimplePay | Ruby on Rails Developers | UTC+0 to UTC+8 | REMOTE | USD42k-USD60k

SimplePay is a profitable, bootstrapped online payroll software company, with
60% annual growth. Our software lets thousands of small business owners (and
their accountants) run their South African, Ireland, Singapore and Hong Kong
payrolls without headaches, so they can focus on the challenge of building
their businesses.

Our development team was already mostly remote pre-pandemic.

To find out more about us, check our developer blog
([https://tech.simplepay.cloud](https://tech.simplepay.cloud)) or about page
([https://www.simplepay.co.za/about](https://www.simplepay.co.za/about))

Do you believe most SPAs are a pile of steaming crap, but wouldn't mind
digging into Vue.js for pages that will benefit from the increased
interactivity? Do you laugh when people give up the power of PostgreSQL in
favour of data stores that don't offer any benefits for their use case? If so,
you may fit in well with our mindset.

Experience: Due to our full pipeline, we can only hire developers who have a
few years of Rails experience at this time, or highly experienced polyglots
who at least know some Ruby. The work is mostly on the back-end, but some
front-end skills are welcome.

Location: UTC+0 to UTC+8

Please mail developers+hn@simplepay.cloud to apply. Your resume / CV must be
attached in PDF format. Start your email body with the following 2 headers:

Timezone: Your timezone here

PR/Issue: A link to a PR or issue you've logged for an open source project, no
matter how small or long ago.

------
FindHotel2020
FindHotel dares take the path no other consumer travel company dared since the
founding days of Booking.com & Skyscanner: Build a global travel disrupter
without huge financing.

Having grown our bookings by +100% in each of the past 2 years, we helped over
1.3M travellers in the year through May 2020 book great accommodation deals,
anywhere in the world. Now we are looking to rapidly grow that figure in 2020
despite the challenges of the Coronavirus.

Reach out and join us for the ride - > It won't be smooth, but oh, the places
we will go!

We are looking for the following:
[https://careers.findhotel.net/o/engineering-lead-
devops](https://careers.findhotel.net/o/engineering-lead-devops)
[https://careers.findhotel.net/o/data-engineer-
amsterdam](https://careers.findhotel.net/o/data-engineer-amsterdam)
[https://careers.findhotel.net/o/software-test-automation-
eng...](https://careers.findhotel.net/o/software-test-automation-engineer-
frontend)

------
kenshotech19
Kensho Technologies | Data Scientists/Engineers across the stack | Full-
time/Onsite | (Cambridge/Boston)/NYC/DC/LA

At Kensho, we leverage S&P Global’s world-class data to research, develop, and
implement leading AI and machine learning capabilities that drive fact-based,
objective decision making. From deep learning speech recognition and
transcription to advanced visualizations, entity recognition, state-of-the-art
search, and an AI-driven research platform, the Kensho team brings actionable
insight and order to complex data. Our products power S&P Global and deliver
innovative solutions and capabilities to their clients.

Founded in 2013, Kensho is headquartered in Cambridge, Massachusetts with
offices in Washington, D.C., New York City, and Los Angeles. In 2018, S&P
Global acquired Kensho for $550M, the largest AI acquisition in history to
date.

We are currently looking for a • Team Lead, Query Infrastructure • Software
Engineer - Security • Senior Machine Learning Engineer • and more!

To see all open positions visit
[https://www.kensho.com/careers](https://www.kensho.com/careers)

------
stevetursi
William Hill US | Functional Programmer (Scala) | Jersey City, NJ, USA |
ONSITE | Full Time The thing that distinguishes our team (and the reason I
chose to work here) is that our CIO is a functional programming evangelist who
understands that you can't just hire a team of FP enthusiasts - rather, you
hire great engineers interested in being challenged and train them to become
FP enthusiasts. We have a formal training program ("Scala U") that will show
you basic scala syntax but its real purpose is to train people in how to
become functional programmers with a combination of mentorship, pairing,
classroom, exercises, and books. He's easy to talk to and super-enthusiastic,
and I personally have learned a lot from him.

Here is the job description:
[https://www.williamhill.com/us/careers/?gh_jid=4465782002](https://www.williamhill.com/us/careers/?gh_jid=4465782002)

We also have openings in devops, front end, and iOS, and other technical and
non-technical roles.

Feel free to send me questions: My hackernews username at gmail.

------
MarkMc
McLaren College | Mumbai, India | Online Teacher | Full-time | REMOTE

"Do you want to sell sugar water for the rest of your life, or do you want to
come with me and change the world?"

\-- Steve Jobs to Pepsi CEO John Sculley, 1983

Join us on our mission to change the world! McLaren College is an online
school designed to identify and train people in poor countries for software
engineering careers who otherwise would not have such an opportunity. We do
not charge any up-front fees for our course; our fees are charged as a
percentage of a student's income after they graduate (or complete at least 60%
of the course). We enrolled our first batch of students for our Flutter and
React programming course in September 2019 and are scheduled to start our
second, much larger batch in August 2020.

If you have a passion for programming and helping others, please consider
applying for one of these roles:

1\. Senior Online Teacher: [https://mclarencollege.in/jobs/online-
teacher.html](https://mclarencollege.in/jobs/online-teacher.html)

2\. Teaching Assistant: [https://mclarencollege.in/jobs/online-teaching-
assistant.htm...](https://mclarencollege.in/jobs/online-teaching-
assistant.html)

Alternatively if you don't know a Set from a Map, check out our Operations
Manager role: [https://mclarencollege.in/jobs/operations-
manager.html](https://mclarencollege.in/jobs/operations-manager.html)

Send your CV to jobs@mclarencollege.in including the role you are applying for
and let us know how you heard about the role (ie. on HN).

------
goopthink
Pager

Engineering | Remote | [https://pager.com](https://pager.com) |
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/pager](https://boards.greenhouse.io/pager)

Short Pitch: Communications and collaborations platform to unify healthcare
teams and services.

Longer Pitch: Pager delivers a “like having a doctor in your family”
healthcare experience, making it simple for consumers to connect with the
trusted experts they need to make the right healthcare decisions. We bring
consumers, nurses, doctors and other members of the care team together through
text, voice and video chat, all in one place. We partner with healthcare
organizations to deliver seamless, tech-enabled services and solutions for a
consumer experience that leads to better decisions, outcomes and healthier
lives. Started in 2014 and based in New York City, but hiring remote roles as
well.

Hiring for:

\- Engineering Manager (Backend)

\- Engineering Manager (Web)

\- Senior Software Engineer, Backend (NYC)

\- Senior Software Engineer, Backend (Remote)

\- Software Development Engineer in Test (SDET)

\- Technical Recruiter

\- RVP of Sales

\- Contract Attorney

I'm the director of marketing at Pager, happy to talk about the roles and
company culture even though engineering is a separate department.

------
schneidmaster
Aha! ([https://www.aha.io](https://www.aha.io)) | Rails / React / Security |
REMOTE

Aha! is the #1 tool for product managers to plan strategy and roadmaps. We
serve more than 300,000 users worldwide.

We are looking for:

* Experienced full-stack engineers to work on the Aha! product. Our application is built in Ruby on Rails, with some React on the frontend for rich client-side experiences.

* Security engineers, with hands-on Rails development experience plus experience with compliance projects, security policy development, or other security initiatives.

Aha! is profitable, you can work from anywhere in North America, and we offer
excellent benefits. We use our own product to manage our work (which is
especially rewarding) and we deploy continuously.

Our entire team is remote - in North American timezones so we can collaborate
during the work day.

You can view open engineering positions at
[https://www.aha.io/company/careers/current-
openings?category...](https://www.aha.io/company/careers/current-
openings?category=engineering), and click through to a specific job for our
simple application form.

~~~
why-el
I don't know why Aha! are being downvoted. I interviewed with them about a
year ago and it seems like a wonderful company to work at based on that
interview experience.

~~~
kordlessagain
Seems to me that voting on something that states commenting is off topic is
also off topic.

Also, given I'm commenting anyway, what is up with all the "onsite" listings?
Do companies really want to bear the risk of spreading Covid in the workplace?

------
niall00c
Cohere Health | Software/Data Engineer | Boston, MA | ONSITE OR REMOTE

Cohere Health is simplifying healthcare for patients, their doctors, and all
those who are important in a patient’s healthcare experience, both in and out
of the doctors office. We build software that is expressly designed to ensure
the appropriate plan of care is understood and expeditiously approved, so that
patients and doctors can focus on health, rather than payment or
administrative hassles.

This is a unique opportunity to join a rapidly growing engineering team with
great ambition. You will have an outsized influence on the future direction
and technology decisions.

Our application stack:

    
    
        - React
        - Groovy Grails/Springboot
        - MongoDB
        - AWS
    

Throughout the interview process you can expect the following during your time
with us:

    
    
        - A coding test
        - Phone call to review with hiring manager
        - Virtual pairing interview (system architecture and design)
        - Hopefully a quick decision and offer!
    

Software/Data Engineer -
[https://grnh.se/411abe653us](https://grnh.se/411abe653us)

------
jstrasner
Specto |
[[https://jobs.specto.dev/](https://jobs.specto.dev/)](https://jobs.specto.dev/\]\(https://jobs.specto.dev/\))
| jobs@specto.dev | North America & Europe (remote) | Full-time | Backend (Go)
| $120k-$200k | 0.15% – 0.75%

We're building the next generation front-end app performance monitoring
platform (APM) for the mobile era.

For the backend position we're looking for engineers passionate about
performance that have experience building complex systems that can handle
large quantities of data. We're using mainly Go with some Python and we deploy
to Google Cloud.

We're a team of ex. Facebook, Twitter, Airbnb and Mozilla engineers that have
extensive experience in mobile platforms and tooling. We have also managed
infrastructure teams at Facebook.

We're very well funded by a few infrastructure-focused investors. We're
looking for remote engineers out of North America or Europe only to keep time
zones in check. For Europe based engineers we will favor candidates who can
overlap with the PST timezone for a few hours every day.

------
Propelinc
Propel | REMOTE or ONSITE | Brooklyn Based normally, everyone WFH currently |
Full-time | Full Stack Software Engineers with 3+ years of experience.

The company:

At Propel, our mission is to build modern, respectful, and effective financial
tools for low-income Americans. In light of COVID-19, that mission is more
relevant than ever. Over 3 million people use our first product, Fresh EBT, to
manage government benefits on their EBT card, save money, and earn income.
This year we are expanding further into the financial services space with the
aim of building new products that help our users manage the other aspects of
their financial lives.

You'll work on:

> core app products (Vue, TypeScript), analytics (Amplitude, AppsFlyer) >
> database scaling (PostgreSQL, Athena, Glue), base AWS infrastructure
> (Fargate, ECS, EC2, Terraform) > deployments (Ansible), build pipeline
> (Jenkins), and more!

The role:

You'll be the 10th full-time engineer at a critical time as we scale our user
base and build systems to deliver more value to our users. The code you write
will reach people in need across the country and you'll have an opportunity to
meaningfully impact users’ lives. You'll apply your skills and intuition
toward fighting poverty with technology.

Experience with or knowledge of government services, particularly safety net
services like SNAP, WIC, TANF, SSI, SSDI, Medicaid, Section 8 is nice to have!

Reach out to me at ursula@joinpropel.com to learn more! Here's the listing:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/propel/jobs/4371594002](https://boards.greenhouse.io/propel/jobs/4371594002)

------
Grainite_SM
What we do:

Application complexity is shooting through the roof, and a large part of the
reason is obsolescence of underlying data platforms that were built for
centralized and simpler workloads. We are building the next generation data
fabric for cloud native applications - where data mobility and portability is
a central theme. This vision is matched by the passion of the founding team
(with experience at Google, Facebook, and other internet scale companies), and
we are recruiting our first engineers that will help establish the direction
for the platform and establish the culture for the company.

What you'll do:

As a Founding Engineer, you will design, implement, and deploy highly
distributed, large-scale services. You will translate complex functional and
technical requirements into detailed architecture and design. You will be very
hands on, and work with others on the engineering team to manage day-to-day
development activities, and participate in designs, design reviews, code
reviews, and implementation. Our ideal candidate will be passionate about
delivering high quality solutions to complex engineering problems, while
working within a team.

Required Qualifications:

\--BS or MS in Computer Science or a similar field (PhD a -plus)

\--Track record of successfully shipping systems or infrastructure software

\--Experience with lower level systems programming in C or C++

Bonus Qualifications:

\--Previous experience building distributed databases or storage software

\--Experience with cloud-based technologies

If you're interested in our tech or joining our team, please send your resume
to jnguyen@grainite.com (:

------
sitong
NZXT | REMOTE | Software Engineer | Full-time |
[https://www.nzxt.com/](https://www.nzxt.com/)

NZXT CAM is the next generation of desktop software for powering your PC.
Whether it’s monitoring performance, customizing your hardware accessories, or
overclocking your GPU for those extra frames, NZXT CAM has the solution.

We are looking for a thoughtful mid-level engineer with great understanding
and experience on the web. Our engineering team is distributed across the US,
Europe, Taiwan, and Australia. You should be fluent with
Typescript/Javascript.

We’re a team of collaborators that operate with regular sprint planning,
estimations, and retros. Our tech stack includes Typescript, React, MobX,
MobX-state-tree, Electron, and CouchDB. We have another engineering team that
uses Rust to work with Windows APIs and our own hardware devices.

Recent projects from the last 6 months include: designing & building a beta
release flow, building out one click/scheduled automation on our jenkins
server, and building for hardware products (such as the data visualizations on
our recently released Kraken Z series of coolers
[https://www.nzxt.com/product-overview/kraken-z](https://www.nzxt.com/product-
overview/kraken-z)).

For more information about NZXT CAM, visit
[https://www.nzxt.com/camapp](https://www.nzxt.com/camapp)

For a full job description and to apply, visit
[https://nzxt.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=223](https://nzxt.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=223)

We <3 Gamers

------
balousek
Carta | ONSITE (WFH for now) | Full-time |
[https://carta.com](https://carta.com) | NYC - New York City, NY

Carta is building the network graph of asset ownership. We help 10k+ privately
held companies and a growing number of public companies track who owns what.
We're a series F company and offer very competitive benefits packages (equity,
free lunch, 401K, fully subsidized personal healthcare, transportation and
cell phone allowances, etc).

Specifically, the Enterprise team creates products to satisfy the needs of
large private and publicly traded companies, such as equity management,
foreign/domestic money movement, and brokerage (trading stock) services to
name a few. Carta has over 800 employees world-wide and raised our series F in
the last few months. Our NYC office is located in 1 World Trade Center.

\---------------------------------------------

Senior Full Stack Engineers

\---------------------------------------------

Required:

* Minimum 4+ years professional software development experience

* Experience writing unit tests

* Experience with web applications/frameworks (frontend & backend)

Nice-to-have:

* Experience with Python and Django

* Experience with React

Drop a note to robert.balousek+july20 [at] carta [dot] com for more info.

------
rjbs
Fastmail | Philadelphia, PA | Platform/Ops Team Lead | ONSITE |
[https://www.fastmail.com/](https://www.fastmail.com/)

Hey, I'm Rik, CTO at Fastmail. We provide high quality, rock solid email (and
contacts, calendars, and more) service. We're big into open standards and open
software and contribute to both. Our platform team keeps the servers running
at their best, and keeps improving what "their best" means. We need someone to
be part of, and lead, that team.

This is us: [https://www.fastmail.com/about/](https://www.fastmail.com/about/)

…and I'm particularly keen on our values:
[https://www.fastmail.com/values/](https://www.fastmail.com/values/)

You can read about the job at
[https://www.fastmail.com/about/jobs/2020-06-platform-
lead/](https://www.fastmail.com/about/jobs/2020-06-platform-lead/) and apply
at platform-lead@jobs.fastmailteam.com

------
radarlabs
Radar | Front End / UI Engineer | New York | Full-time Onsite

About us: Radar is location data infrastructure. We help product and growth
teams build location-aware app experiences. We're ~35 employees based out of
New York. Well-funded Series B startup.

Looking for FE Engineer with 5+ years of experience. Job posting:
[https://grnh.se/a5527c263us](https://grnh.se/a5527c263us)

------
waschl
MBition | Embedded/Backend/App Software Engineers, Architects, Product Owners,
DevOps, various roles | Berlin & Stuttgart, Germany | Full-time | ONSITE
(mobile office possible and currently used by everyone due to COVID-19),
REMOTE for special cases possible

MBition is a 100% subsidiary of Mercedes-Benz RD. Traditionally focussing on
infotainment software (in-vehicle infotainment, smartphone apps, cloud
backend), we are extending our focus to other domains in the car gradually,
e.g. ADAS (advanced driver-assistance systems). We have many cool projects
going on and generally we try to bring state-of-the-art modern professional
software development paradigms to the automotive world. Our
shareholders/mothership puts big trust on us. We are a product development and
delivery team.

Our stack contains (among others) C++, C, Qt, Yocto, Linux, QNX, AWS, Jenkins,
Gitlab.

Checkout our website [https://mbition.io/](https://mbition.io/) and our job
openings [https://mbition.io/jobs/](https://mbition.io/jobs/)

------
avf
Informal Systems| Senior Distributed System Engineer (Berlin, Toronto,
Remote)| Full Time| [https://informal.systems/](https://informal.systems/)
Informal is an R&D institution that conducts fundamental research and
development into the design, implementation, and formal verification of
distributed systems and protocols, including blockchain systems like the
Cosmos Network ([https://cosmos.network/](https://cosmos.network/)). Our
mission is to bring verifiability to distributed systems and organizations.
We’re hiring: Senior Distributed Systems Engineer - Working on researching,
designing, and implementing improvements to the software and protocols.
Significant experience in Rust is desired. You can learn more and apply online
here: [https://informal.systems/careers/](https://informal.systems/careers/)
Feel free to reach out to hello@informal.systems with any questions!

------
hamcallahan
Full Stack Engineer|GA, Atlanta , REMOTE|www.drum.io

-Full Stack Engineer: [https://drum.io/careers?gh_jid=4002588003](https://drum.io/careers?gh_jid=4002588003)

DrumTechnologies is a start up building revolutionary new ways to unlock the
power of human referrals for both businesses and consumers. We're developing
two products - Drum and Scout. We are looking for a Full Stack Engineer team
member to join the team. You will join a well-funded, ground-floor company led
by individuals who also founded another tech unicorn. We have ambitious goals
and an exciting roadmap that we can share in the interview process. If you are
creative, talented, hard working, and looking to make a difference, we are
looking for you!

Why Drum: As a startup, we value creativity and learning. We are trying to
change the world together, which means that everything you work on has a
direct impact. Great benefits including untracked PTO, equity in the company,
a competitive salary, and excellent health coverage. Currently a fully remote
role with high effort to maintain team connection and collaboration

------
sachams
Here at Beryl we have a clear vision: to build a better world by getting more
people in cities on bikes. Our aim is to be the UK's leading micro-mobility
company, delivering financially sustainable shared schemes to UK communities.
We care about safety, the environment, and beautiful design.

The role is remote (UK-based), based in our London HQ in East London, or
anywhere in between. You must have the right to work in the UK, unfortunately
we can't sponsor visas at the moment.

We're hiring React Native mobile developers and full stack engineers - if
you're looking for a new role we'd love to hear from you!

Mobile: [https://careers.beryl.cc/jobs/815419-mobile-developer-
react-...](https://careers.beryl.cc/jobs/815419-mobile-developer-react-
native?promotion=166378-trackable-share-link-ycombinator)

Full stack: [https://careers.beryl.cc/jobs/784149-senior-full-stack-
softw...](https://careers.beryl.cc/jobs/784149-senior-full-stack-software-
engineer?promotion=166377-trackable-share-link-ycombinator)

------
ninjaranter
Course Hero | Redwood City, CA | Various Engineering roles | Full-time, Onsite
| [https://grnh.se/2ywlpf](https://grnh.se/2ywlpf)

Course Hero is an online learning platform where students can access over 40
million course-specific study resources contributed by a community of
educators and other students. We envision a world where every student
graduates, confident and prepared.

Course Hero has been recognized as the 278th Fastest Growing Company in North
America on Deloitte's 2019 Technology Fast 500, and also 2019’s One of the
Best Places to Work in the Bay Area. We are in a hyper-growth mode and are
actively hiring across the board!

We are hiring for the following roles: \- Senior/Staff/Lead Software Engineers
- Front End, Platform, & Full Stack (5+ YOE)

\- Senior/Staff Machine Learning Engineers (5+ YOE)

\- Senior Manager, Data Analytics and Insights (5+ total YOE with 2+ YOE in
management/leadership)

\- Senior Data Analysts (3+ YOE)

\- Principal SEO Strategist (8+ YOE)

\- Senior Manager, SEO (5+ total YOE with 2+ YOE in management/leadership)

Our tech stack: React, Typescript, Sass, Go, Python

Come join us on our journey to help invent the future of student learning!

------
liveathos
ATHOS | Multiple Positions | Redwood City, CA | Remote | Full time |
Competitive Salary + Benefits
[https://athos.applytojob.com/apply](https://athos.applytojob.com/apply)

At Athos our mission is to build better athletes by helping coaches and
athletes personalize their training and make better performance decisions. Our
training system is used by many of the best sports programs in the country.

Since we started, Athos has been translating EMG into a simple and powerful
training system. From cueing how you use your muscles, evaluating movement
progression and monitoring when you are at risk of injury throughout your
training. By giving athletes and coaches this unprecedented insight into
muscle performance, they better understand what the body is actually doing in
the days, weeks, and months of preparation for the performances that matter
most. We are helping athletes reach their highest potential and are used by
many of the best sports programs in the country.

Interested in joining the team? We're always looking for highly-motivated
employees who will help us stay on the cutting edge of creativity and
innovation.

We are hiring for the following positions:

-Senior Frontend Engineer (Remote): [https://athos.applytojob.com/apply/3g1ZIMJbCy/Senior-Fronten...](https://athos.applytojob.com/apply/3g1ZIMJbCy/Senior-Frontend-Engineer?source=ycombinator)

-DevOps Lead (Remote): [https://20190702182835_5quuuyjezwghshkc.applytojob.com/apply...](https://20190702182835_5quuuyjezwghshkc.applytojob.com/apply/NTK1MRCPhL/DevOps-Lead-remote?source=ycombinator)

~~~
blobbers
Curious what the work life balance is at a company that builds a training
system like this. Any patagonia style company ethos (let my people train) ?

~~~
liveathos
We have a great work life balance at Athos. Unlimited (flexible) PTO allows
our employees to take off as much time as they want. We definitely encourage
our team to use our gear as much as possible!

------
vindia
Highstreet Mobile | Backend Engineer | Utrecht (near Amsterdam), The
Netherlands | Onsite/Remote (EU) | Full Time

Highstreet Mobile's mission is to connect people to the brands they love. We
are a team of makers and we've built a SaaS product for fashion brands. We
enable brands to give an amazing shopping experience to their customers. Our
customers get a native mobile shopping app for Android and iOS and that app
constantly gets better.

You would be designing and developing API's in our middleware, the beating
heart of our product. It connects to different e-commerce and payment
providers like Magento, Commerce Cloud, Adyen and many more. You will focus on
scale and performance, will deploy to production every week and will work
closely with our mobile engineers.

Stack: Ruby / Sinatra / Rails / Minitest / Redis / OpenAPI Spec / PostgreSQL /
Go / Docker / k8s / GCP / Gitlab CI

[https://jobs.highstreetmobile.com/backend-
engineer](https://jobs.highstreetmobile.com/backend-engineer)

------
mglidden11
Tulip | [https://tulip.co/careers](https://tulip.co/careers) | Boston, MA and
Munich, Germany | Full time | Onsite

Do you want to help transform manufacturing? We are building the best team in
the industry to bring consumer-grade user experiences to a space dominated by
ancient enterprise technology. Our platform enables our customers to create
apps without code and to connect their apps to machines, sensors and smart
tools. These augmented production lines would otherwise rely on paper to share
information.

We have offices in Somerville, MA and Munich, Germany and have raised $52m
from NEA, Vertex, and other leading investors. Our customers include some of
the largest manufacturers in the world across numerous verticals of the
manufacturing industry.

We'd love to talk to anyone interested, but in particular we are looking to
bring folks on in:

\- SRE/DevOps: Kubernetes-admin, scalable monitoring across the firewall,
hybrid cloud/on-prem deployment

\- SRE/DevOps: Azure cloud architect, ideally with container service/AKS
experience

\- Web Development: React+Redux frontend, NodeJS+Mongo+Postgres+Redis backend,
syncing data with Meteor, delivering useful, real-time experiences in the
browser and on Electron

\- Data & Pipeline Engineering: planning, implementing, and finding insights
with our next generation of process & sensor analytics

\- IoT/Embedded Software: delivering a reliable, extensible HW platform across
arm and x86, all manner of bus/IO tech

Apply at [https://tulip.co/careers](https://tulip.co/careers) or email us at
jobs@tulip.co

------
seointern
Remote | Front-End Developer | Sharetribe Platform | Full-Time |
FunnelRolodex.com

As a sister company to ClickFunnels.com ($9M MRR), we are a digital
marketplace, connecting their 105k paying clients to freelancers. We are
looking for a front-end developer to rebuild our marketplace on the Sharetribe
platform to improve the user experience and usability for all our users
(buyers/sellers).

Requirements:

\- User Experience: We're looking for someone who understands what it takes to
deliver a quality user experience. There is a massive difference between
building what is simple from a development perspective and ultimately
delivering the best user experience. You will need the ability to see and feel
what it's like for a first time user going through the projects you develop.

\- Communication, Communication, Communication: We are looking for a developer
who understands the importance of team communication. Working remotely
requires an added layer of good communication. It's important to keep the team
up to date on what you're working on and if you're running into any issues,
that you're clearly communicating them to the team so we can work together to
figure them out.

\- Timelines/Deadlines: Understands the importance of setting and hitting
deadlines. Each project you will be expected to set an estimate on how long it
will take to accomplish and the work towards hitting that target.

\- Detail oriented: Someone who pays attention to detail and cares about the
quality of their work, enough so that none of the details slip between the
cracks. With each of your commits, it will be important that your notes are
accurately reporting what was updated within each of the commits.

\- Development Stack: React, Redux, CSS, HTML, Node.js, Github, Stripe,
PayPal.

If you're interested and feel you would be a good fit, please email me your
work experience and examples of your work to bj@funnelrolodex.com

------
cyriacthomas
Compile Inc. | Software engineer - Product | Bangalore, India | Fulltime
ONSITE | [https://www.compile.com/](https://www.compile.com/)

Besides owning a rather cool domain, if we say so ourselves, Compile has built
Healthgraph, the most advanced health intelligence platform on the market. Our
data is in use at 16 out of 25 of the world’s largest pharma companies, and
has also been adopted by multiple high-growth biotechs.

We're a small team and we're bootstrapped (self-funded). There's lots of room
to grown and learn.

If this excites you and fit the requirements below, apply to careers AT
compile.com

* Software engineer - Product: [https://www.compile.com/careers/open-positions/#software-eng...](https://www.compile.com/careers/open-positions/#software-eng..).

* Full-stack developer: [https://www.compile.com/careers/open-positions/#full-stack-d...](https://www.compile.com/careers/open-positions/#full-stack-d..).

------
brsmith110
Trellis | Atlanta, GA | Electrical Engineer, Data Scientist, Software
Developer | [https://mytrellis.com](https://mytrellis.com) | Full-time, Part-
time, Internships | ONSITE

Trellis is both a hardware and software company that enables farmers to make
better decisions about their farm. We sell sensors that farmers install in
their fields to monitor the soil. Our web and mobile dashboard lets them view
their data and allows them to make better decisions about their crops.

We are looking to hire for a variety of technical positions to help maintain
and improve our hardware, user interfaces, and digital services.

1\. Electrical Engineer: [https://mytrellis.com/available-
opportunities/electrical-eng...](https://mytrellis.com/available-
opportunities/electrical-engineer) 2\. Data Scientist:
[https://mytrellis.com/available-opportunities/data-
science](https://mytrellis.com/available-opportunities/data-science) 3\.
Software Developer Internship: [https://mytrellis.com/available-
opportunities/jrdev](https://mytrellis.com/available-opportunities/jrdev) 4\.
Electronics & Embedded Systems Engineer Internship:
[https://mytrellis.com/available-
opportunities/electronics](https://mytrellis.com/available-
opportunities/electronics)

Our software stack is mostly javascript: React and React Native for frontend
development, and Node.js for the backend. Some of the tools we use are
Typescript, GraphQL, Apollo, Firebase and Expo. Experience in the agriculture
industry is useful, but not required.

To apply, or for more info, email jobs@mytrellis.com.

~~~
theothermelissa
Have you all gone remote (temporarily or otherwise) during Covid?

------
jhirshman
Uncountable | Munich (Onsite) | Data Science

[https://www.uncountable.com/careers](https://www.uncountable.com/careers)

Uncountable accelerates the innovation of the world’s largest manufacturers.
By leveraging advanced artificial intelligence techniques, Uncountable's
algorithms get better material and chemical products to the market in half the
time. We work with companies of all sizes, from innovative startups to Fortune
500 manufacturers.

Data Scientists & Working Students

\---> Uncountable is seeking scientists and engineers who are passionate about
statistics and technology. Your primary responsibility will be to analyze our
customers' data and configure our machine learning models to fit their
projects. You will serve as the statistics expert in calls with our customers
and be responsible for maximizing the likelihood of success of their
development effort.

This is an onsite, full-time position in Munich, Bavaria. Learn more:
[https://www.uncountable.com/careers](https://www.uncountable.com/careers)

Contact: jason@uncountable.com

------
carebearswag
Markforged | Software Engineers (Senior-level, full stack), DevOps Engineer,
Security Engineer | ONSITE (Remote start for the foreseeable future due to
COVID | Watertown, MA, USA |
[https://www.markforged.com](https://www.markforged.com)

Markforged builds cutting-edge cloud connected industrial 3D printers that
produce parts 50x faster that are 23x stronger and 20x lower-cost. We print in
composites (eg. carbon fiber) and in metal!

Our software stack: * Webapp - Express.js / AWS backend, AngularJS / WebGL
frontend, Electron for optional desktop client, CoffeeScript * Computational
geometry engine for part slicing - Written from scratch in CoffeeScript and
C++. Runs on AWS Lambda, in-browser, or on desktop client * Printer
touchscreen application - Node Webkit / AngularJS + Python, all on top of a
custom Debian image on a BeagleBone * Printer firmware - embedded C on a
custom board

To apply email me directly with your resume at cary.demello@markforged.com or
go to www.markforged.com/jobs to check out our full slate of jobs and apply
there.

------
ethanjdiamond
98point6 | Seattle, WA | Onsite | Multiple Positions |
[https://www.98point6.com/](https://www.98point6.com/) At 98point6 we are
reimagining the future of primary care through in-app messaging and pairing
physician experience with AI and automation. We're moving quickly in the
digital health space and hiring for numerous positions. Open engineering roles
include:

\- Senior Back End Software Engineer

\- Senior iOS Engineer

\- Senior Product Security Engineer

\- Automation Engineer

Recent press about our team:

\- [https://www.seattletimes.com/business/technology/seattle-
sta...](https://www.seattletimes.com/business/technology/seattle-sta..).

\- [https://www.geekwire.com/2019/riding-telemedicine-wave-
docs-...](https://www.geekwire.com/2019/riding-telemedicine-wave-docs-..).

Please apply directly on our careers page and mention you found us on HN:
[https://www.98point6.com/about/careers/](https://www.98point6.com/about/careers/).

------
sdpcrowe
Canva | Full-time senior hires | Sydney | Permanent, Onsite, VISA, Relocation
post COVID.

[https://about.canva.com/careers/](https://about.canva.com/careers/)

We're taking on the world of design and content creation with a product loved
by millions around the world. If you're a founder have a look at the tool.

Recruiting across the business - including Frontend, Backend and Fullstack
Engineering, UX Design, Digital Design, Product Management, Growth, Data
Science and more.

Engineering stacks: Backend = scalable Java services, Frontend = React +
TypeScript, iOS = Swift, Android = Java & Kotlin, Data = Python.

Feel free to ping me on crowe[@]Canva[.]com for a referral, any questions on
what life here is like, and the cool things we're doing.

Permanent & onsite roles only, initially remote opportunities, full relocation
provided post COVID.

------
asn0
Ambra Health ([https://ambrahealth.com](https://ambrahealth.com)) | REMOTE |
C++ / Java / Linux Engineer, Image Processing/Manipulation/Optimizing | Full
time

At Ambra Health we help the health care system solve complex problems with
storing and sharing medical imaging data (X-rays, CT's, MRI's etc), at
locations around the world - including many renowned health centers. This
involves processing, transcoding, optimizing a lot of medical images, for the
Internet and other formats - some very challenging and interesting engineering
problems.

We are looking for an imaging bit-wrangler with a mix of C++, Java and Linux
experience to join our remote-only image processing team. This team works on
the image-transforming services of our platform, which handle 8 billion (4PB)
medical images in data centers and cloud environments around the world. The
ideal candidate would be able to work independently with minimal supervision,
seasoned to make good productivity/coding/architecture decisions.

Requirements:

\- Experience generating, debugging or hacking image formats (such as PNG,
JPEG, TIFF)

\- Java and/or C++

\- Basic Linux system administration skills

\- Must live in USA

Big plus if you've got any of these skills:

\- Building server software with multi-threading and concurrency, in a
distributed network environment

\- Experience with DICOM medical file format

\- Diagnosing application problems in a Linux environment

\- Experience with other systems or JVM languages (C, Go, C#, Scala, etc)

Our hiring process is pretty painless - short introduction call, 1-hour phone
call with the team to get to know each other, then (if it works for you) a
paid part-time trial period to see if we like working together.

Send me an email with your resume: pete+jobs@ambrahealth.com

------
mpal14
Under Armour | Engineering | Full Time | San Francisco, CA, Baltimore, MD |
ONSITE (currently WFH due to COVID-19) |
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/connectedfitness](https://boards.greenhouse.io/connectedfitness)

MyFitnessPal and Under Armour have teamed up to create Under Armour Connected
Fitness, a business unit dedicated to providing the technology needed to
train, perform and improve. Aimed at transforming fitness and performance,
Under Armour is committed to leveraging new and emerging digital technologies
to create unmatched consumer and member experiences, both online and in our
stores.

We are currently looking for a:

[SF] Lead Scala Engineer
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/connectedfitness/jobs/1932655](https://boards.greenhouse.io/connectedfitness/jobs/1932655)

[BALT] Software Engineer
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/connectedfitness/jobs/2182505](https://boards.greenhouse.io/connectedfitness/jobs/2182505)

------
ac-fd
FanDuel | Software Engineers | Edinburgh (UK), Glasgow (UK), New York (US) |
ONSITE [https://fanduel.com/careers](https://fanduel.com/careers)
[https://grnh.se/6f664f3b1](https://grnh.se/6f664f3b1)

Hiring for Java, Python, JavaScript/React, iOS, Android.

FanDuel Group has a presence across 45 US states and 8 million customers.
Users love our products and the growth of our company means a constant need
for great people.

We've got two flagship products in the US market:

1\. The original FanDuel product, our Daily Fantasy Sports app created a brand
new industry.

2\. We also operate the number one sports betting app in the US. This is a new
and exciting market, growing at an incredible rate.

FanDuel is a modern workplace. We keep flexible hours and vacation scheduling.
We provide the latest tech and equipment, and keep a well-stocked supply of
snacks and refreshments.

You can find all open positions and apply directly using my referral link
here: [https://grnh.se/6f664f3b1](https://grnh.se/6f664f3b1)

------
nrp
Framework | Senior Backend Engineer | Full-time | Headquartered in Burlingame,
CA, but REMOTE possible | [https://frame.work](https://frame.work)

At Framework, we're fixing consumer electronics. We know products can be
better for you and for the environment. Unlike most devices, ours are open for
you to repair and upgrade.

Our team is made up of folks from previous successful consumer electronics
startups, including the founding team of Oculus. We're early stage, but funded
to deliver on our mission.

We're hiring a Senior Backend Engineer to own development of the e-commerce
platform for our products. We're looking for someone with strong experience
with Ruby and Ruby on Rails development, ideally with prior expertise in
e-commerce frameworks like Spree and Solidus. Apply here:
[https://jobs.lever.co/framework/6935fb47-2921-49df-b94c-e45c...](https://jobs.lever.co/framework/6935fb47-2921-49df-b94c-e45c52a1b9a9?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Hacker%20News)

------
viravix_al
Viravix | Backend or Fullstack Engineer |
[http://viravix.com/](http://viravix.com/) Kyiv Ukraine, ONSITE, Full-time

Our company provides services in food industry sector across Europe. We design
production lines, install equipment, and set up process automation. As a part
of our services we build an industrial monitoring system. The product is very
niche and tailored to a specific industry, and we design both the hardware and
software as an integrated package. The project is in early stages: about 6
months of active development. We already conduct trial runs with a few
clients, and the feedback is phenomenal.

Our team is small: two hardware engineers, two UI developers, one backend
developer. You'll be joining our backend team of just me :D to work on a
3-months old code base. It's an excellent opportunity to grow our development
culture and to influence the future of our product.

We are largely a Node.js shop, even our hardware runs a mix of JavaScript and
C. TypeScript, Nest.js, Postgres, React

Drop me line at andrei.listochkin@viravix.com

------
enobrev
Welcome | Senior Frontend Engineer | SF | Full-Time | ONSITE (when safe) or
REMOTE

Welcome is a small passionate team, creating a next-generation smart city
companion for around the corner or around the world. Welcome is recently
venture backed by the best in the industry. Our platform uses friend and
expert recommendations and machine learning to always have an answer to the
question: "Where should I go now?"

We're looking for a design-savvy engineer who can help develop and eventually
own our public and internal web experiences. This will include a fairly
advanced custom CMS, SPAs, PWAs, static marketing pages, dynamic marketing
destinations and lots of internal tools and prototypes to help the team figure
out what works with our data and techniques.

Apply Here, and please mention that you found this on HN:
[https://apply.workable.com/welcome-
jobs/j/FCF4DF39A5/](https://apply.workable.com/welcome-jobs/j/FCF4DF39A5/)

Feel free to reach out to me personally with questions. My email address is in
my profile.

------
warenhor
Vonage, Holding Corp. - API Group |
[https://www.vonage.com](https://www.vonage.com) | London, UK | Full Time |
Onsite (Remote during COVID-19)

Vonage London is the emerging leader in the $100B+ cloud communications
platform (CPaaS) market. Customers like Airbnb, Viber, Whatsapp, Snapchat, and
many others depend on our APIs and SDKs to connect with their customers all
over the world. As businesses continue to shift to a real-time, customer-
centric communications model, we are experiencing a time of impressive growth.
Vonage's APIs allow users to send and receive text messages (SMSs, WhatsApp,
etc...) and create and manage phone calls (using PSTN networks, WebRTC,
Websockets, etc...).

\- Site Reliability Engineer (SRE):
[https://grnh.se/f9c2d8982us](https://grnh.se/f9c2d8982us)

\- Software Engineer (Go):
[https://grnh.se/9e31bcd42us](https://grnh.se/9e31bcd42us)

\- Software Engineer (Java):
[https://grnh.se/5e0a63942us](https://grnh.se/5e0a63942us)

\- Software Developer in Test (SDET):
[https://grnh.se/b78879212us](https://grnh.se/b78879212us)

\- Senior VOIP Software Engineer:
[https://grnh.se/d8e38f8e2us](https://grnh.se/d8e38f8e2us)

\- Software Engineer (NodeJS):
[https://grnh.se/107b3cf72us](https://grnh.se/107b3cf72us)

Recruitment process: Phone interview with HR -> Online coding challenge ->
Phone interview with tech lead -> multiple onsite (phone during COVID-19)
interviews with the team.

------
sginn
Vetspire | Full Stack Software Engineer | Remote | Full-Time |
[https://vetspire.com](https://vetspire.com)

Vetspire is an AI-driven medical records and practice management platform for
veterinarians. We’re a startup that builds the technology suite that powers
veterinary hospitals, impacting every aspect of patient care from AI
assistance in the exam room to managing client communications and clinical
analytics.

We're looking for a full stack engineer to join our small and technical team
to continue to bring veterinarians’ dreams into fruition. Your day to day work
will consist of learning and understanding veterinarians' and veterinary staff
needs and bringing them into reality from the front-end to the backend. Some
examples of what your weeks may look like: building remote tools for pet
owners to sign consent forms, pay invoices, and fill in information online so
they don't have to walk into the clinics during the pandemic, creating an
emergency room clinical census to monitor patients and alert staff in real-
time, or designing the interface and algorithms for intelligent immunization
reminders.

You'll be working directly with the thousands of veterinarians and staff using
Vetspire every day, and talking with them often to better understand their
needs and iterate on solutions with them. It's an incredibly fulfilling role
to be able to make such a drastic difference in the lives of vets, and
ultimately, everyone's pets. It's half-part engineering, half-part product
management.

Our backend tech stack is a GraphQL Phoenix/Absinthe application written in
Elixir, our frontend is using React with the Apollo GraphQL framework, our
primary database is PostgreSQL, and it all runs on Google Cloud via
Kubernetes.

Email me if interested at sam@vetspire.com (include "HN" in the subject).

------
siirihakulinen
Smartly.io | Fullstack Javascript Developer (NodeJS/React) | Full time |
ONSITE (Helsinki, Finland), relocation assistance as soon as covid-19 allows |
[https://www.smartly.io/developer](https://www.smartly.io/developer)

As a Fullstack Developer within our optimisation team called Autopsy, you will
help us save our customer’s time and money while decreasing the amount of
manual work needed to create beautifully effective campaigns. The team is
building an extremely powerful tool that is in the core of our product -
triggers, automations and automated optimisations that make customers’ ad
spend more efficient and aligned with their goals. The team is also currently
scaling the architecture by implementing new multiplatform microservices.

Learn more: [https://www.smartly.io/open-
positions/a0c2e476-b834-4c1a-9dd...](https://www.smartly.io/open-
positions/a0c2e476-b834-4c1a-9dd0-d92cc51384fb?hsLang=en)

------
sharrington
Notemeal | Senior Software Engineer | Boston, MA | Onsite (our office is a
gym!) | [https://notemeal.io/careers](https://notemeal.io/careers)

Notemeal is a software platform built for performance dietitians to optimize
athlete nutrition. We are looking for a software engineer with experience as
an athlete, or who is a health/wellness enthusiast. Our founders are both
technical (I am one of them), and previously managed software dev + data
science teams for the New England Patriots. This will be our first hire, and
thus will offer significant equity.

Our customers include 10 NFL teams, the entirety of the US Olympic and
Paralympic Committee, and other teams spanning US Special Operations, the MLB,
NHL and NBA.

Next projects: Auto-generating meal plans, creating an "athlete nutrition
story" feature, dietitian mobile app and continuing to build the "GrubHub" for
team dining facilities.

Stack: Apollo, GraphQL, React, Ionic, Typescript, Node, PostgreSQL, Heroku +
AWS

Learn more at the link above, or email us at careers@notemeal.io

------
cardine
Cortx | Machine Learning Engineer (Deep Learning) | Baltimore, Maryland |
Onsite, Full-time

Cortx is a profitable, stable, and growing artificial intelligence startup
that is building a tool that automatically writes content about any subject
with the same level of quality, factual accuracy, and usefulness as a human.

You would be at the intersection of research and production code - taking our
research roadmap and helping make it a reality. You will be helping our AI
team take nascent research concepts and turn them into state of the art
natural language generation. You will be constantly ingesting research papers,
building prototypes, and later turning those prototypes into production code.

You will be working directly with our Founder/CEO, who is leading the AI team,
both as a manager and an individual contributor.

We sponsor all visas (including H1B and Green Card), and we pay market rates
for SF/NYC despite being located in an area with a significantly cheaper cost
of living.

We are currently using PyTorch for the vast majority of our AI work.

Apply by emailing alex@cortx.com with "HN" in the subject line.

------
ewilczynski
Flexport (YC W14) | San Francisco, CA; Bellevue, WA; and Chicago, IL | Onsite
| [https://www.flexport.com](https://www.flexport.com)

Flexport’s mission is to make global trade easy for everyone. We are
revolutionizing a huge industry that touches every country on the planet,
which means solving complex challenges. We are looking for makers who love
learning, are passionate about collaborating, and desire to see the global
impact of the solutions they build.

To learn more about who we are, our engineering culture, and whether this is
the right place for you, read our Key Values profile:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/flexport](https://www.keyvalues.com/flexport)

View all of our jobs here:
[https://grnh.se/c0d6caef1](https://grnh.se/c0d6caef1)

Tech Stack \- Frontend: React, Relay, Flow, Jest, Enzyme \- Mobile: React
Native, Apollo \- Backend: Ruby on Rails, Postgres, GraphQL, Python, RSpec \-
CI: GitHub, Buildkite \- Infrastructure: AWS, Python

------
kpennell
CARTO | NYC + Madrid + Seville | Customer Success, Backend, Project Manager
and More | Full-time | ONSITE | [https://www.carto.com](https://www.carto.com)

CARTO (formerly CartoDB) is the world’s leading Location Intelligence
platform, enabling organizations to use spatial data and analysis for more
efficient delivery routes, better behavioral marketing, strategic store
placements, and much more. Data Scientists, Developers and Analysts use CARTO
to optimize business processes, and predict future outcomes through the power
of Spatial Data Science.

Shorter version: We make really great APIs and libraries for doing geospatial
data analysis and visualization (docs:
[https://carto.com/developers/](https://carto.com/developers/) )

We have really great clients from around the world, good work-life balance and
vacation, and kind and knowledgeable people.

Feel free to apply at our /careers page or email me if you're interested and
have questions kpennell at carto dot com

------
bobbykrk
Ideamotive | React.js Developer | Warsaw | Onsite

Ideamotive - a dev shop specializing business process automation for startups
and growing companies is looking for a React Developer. We are located in
Warsaw, Zoliborz at a start-up accelerator mansion called ReactorWarsaw.

Our stack consists of Ruby on Rails and/or Node on backend and React on a
frontend, usually Postgres as a main database and Redis + Sidekiq for queues.

You, as a candidate, should be a computer science graduate (or has equivalent
knowledge) with a solid background in front-end and previous experience in
React or similar framework. We also expect you to have understanding of a
current trends and state-of-the-art solutions.

Our original job offer: [https://ideamotive.co/careers/frontend-react-
dev/](https://ideamotive.co/careers/frontend-react-dev/)

Apply at: [https://ideamotive.recruitee.com/o/regular-react-
developer](https://ideamotive.recruitee.com/o/regular-react-developer)

------
denika_SP
Snowplow Analytics | Multiple Roles | Full-time | REMOTE|
[https://snowplowanalytics.com/](https://snowplowanalytics.com/)

It’s a hugely exciting time here at Snowplow. Over the last 7 years, we’ve
grown to a brilliant 50 person team that is spread out over 14 countries with
nearly 150 customers and many, many more open source users. Snowplow is
growing fast, having recently closed its Series A fundraising with MMC
Ventures. Snowplow is the ideal platform for data teams who want to manage
their data in real-time and in their own cloud. We collect, validate, enrich
and load up to 5 billion events for our customers each day and help them on
their data journey through our management console.

1) Management Accountant (Based in London)

2) Technical Customer Support Engineer (Saturday to Wednesday UTC-4 to UTC-7)

Apply here:
[https://snowplowanalytics.com/company/careers/](https://snowplowanalytics.com/company/careers/)

------
horizontech-dev
Horizon technologies | Remote (Preferably US or India) | Part-Time | Python |
Javascript | [https://horizontech.dev/](https://horizontech.dev/) Horizon
Technologies is one of the leading student accelerators. Currently, looking
for mentors who have experience building realtime applications in Python or
Javascript for more than 2+ years.

1\. Horizon started in 2009 and trained 5000+ students. 2\. Our ideal mentors
are someone who is focused more on giving to the community and have a passion
for learning. 3\. Mentorship includes code review (mostly Python, Javascript
(React)), designing projects/problem statements, Pair Programming, advocating
best practices.

Checkout [https://horizontech.dev](https://horizontech.dev) |
[https://github.com/HorizonTechnologies](https://github.com/HorizonTechnologies)
for more info and reach out to admin [at] horizontech.dev

------
RobloxCorp
Roblox | San Mateo, CA | Full Time | ONSITE (Remote during Shelter In Place)

We are actively hiring and all interviews are currently done via phone & zoom.

Roblox is ushering in the next generation of entertainment, allowing people to
imagine, create, and play together in immersive, user-generated worlds. We are
recruiting across multiple teams and positions. Our top priority roles are:

Technical Artist: 5+ years’ experience; Proficient in C++, Lua, Python and/or
JavaScript

Backend Web Engineer: 5+ years’ experience, Fluent in C#, C++, Java, or
another OOP language

C++ / Lua Engineer: 3-5 years’ experience; Proficient in C++; Experience with
Lua preferred

C++ / UI Engineer: 3-5+ years’ experience; Proficient in C++; Experience with
building very complex end user applications

C++ 3D Modeling Engineer: 3-5+ years'; Proficient in C++ (and/or Python);
focus on 3D API's

Software Engineer, Distributed Caching/Infrastructure: 3+ years experience,
building software to manage infrastructure.

Data Engineer: 3+ years’ experience; Expert with Java and Go; Custom ETL
design, implementation and maintenance

Engineering Manager, Developer Tools (3D); 3-5+ years'; Proficient in C++
(and/or Python); focus on growing and mentoring teams

UI Engineer: 2-4+ years experience; Strong Python; Build tools to accelerate
the development process for millions of engineers

Please visit
[https://corp.roblox.com/careers/](https://corp.roblox.com/careers/) to apply,
find more information and/or to see our full list of open positions. -or-
reach out to "efife at roblox.com" and mention this Hacker News post.

------
gxheld
Carta | Staff Detection Response Engineer, Staff Infrastructure Security
Engineer | Full Time | Remote during covid & SF/NYC after - may consider
remote

Carta is hiring a Staff Security Engineer who is looking to build a better
detection response program based on their experiences and knowledge of SIEM,
response procedures, and vulnerability management. We are also looking for an
Infrastructure Security Engineer who will be dedicated to our Carta-X product,
to drive the security team around designing and building security policies for
a greenfield marketplace that operates in a heavily regulated environment.

Current Openings:

* Staff Incident Response Engineer - [https://boards.greenhouse.io/carta/jobs/4008822003](https://boards.greenhouse.io/carta/jobs/4008822003)

* Staff Infrastructure Security Engineer - [https://boards.greenhouse.io/carta/jobs/4071011003](https://boards.greenhouse.io/carta/jobs/4071011003)

------
blizkreeg
I’m the Founder of an early stage (just me) startup building a hiring solution
for early stage, small and mid-sized companies. Hiring is broken - we all know
that. One of the biggest reasons is how companies hire and the experience of
looking for jobs. On the company side, I'm building a product/tool that helps
them hire better/faster (think an anti-ATS ATS). On the candidate side, I'm
building a community that lets you find opportunities without ever having to
apply to a job again.

I’m looking for a talented full-time, remote engineer to join me as we build
this from the ground up. Check out the apply link to learn more about me.

Who I'd love to work with:

\- someone who has strong experience working with Rails and/or React (so we
can move fast)

\- fast learner and operator. We are going to move fast, build and deploy
experiments, and iterate our way to product/market fit.

\- you have decent design sense/front-end skills as an engineer (i.e., you can
take a wireframe and translate it into something nice - we'll use Tailwind UI)

\- you don't have a chip on your shoulder, are humble but confident in your
abilities, and have high standards for your work

\- can balance perfectionism when it comes to quality without boiling the
ocean (we're not going to aim for full test coverage, in fact should we just
use Airtable as a back-end for our MVP initially? these are the questions we
may grapple with).

\- not looking for something too cushy. It's just the two of us for some time
with a lot to prove ahead of us.

\- based outside the US

Please reach out if you’re interested:
[https://airtable.com/shrySlqbwlujfNVbL](https://airtable.com/shrySlqbwlujfNVbL)

------
morraa
PostEra (YC W20) | Full Stack Web Developer | REMOTE or Bay Area | Full-time |
[https://postera.ai/](https://postera.ai/)

PostEra (YC W20) | Backend Engineer | REMOTE or Bay Area | Full-time |
[https://postera.ai/](https://postera.ai/)

PostEra is building a one-stop-shop for medicinal chemistry to help drug
hunters get cures to patients faster. We need your help to build best-in-class
cloud tools for biotechs and medicinal chemists. You will build the world’s
most comprehensive molecule search and ordering platform, serve state-of-the-
art ML models at scale, and work with domain experts in drug discovery to help
design the tools they need. Your favorite tool is whichever one helps the
world cure more diseases faster, full stop.

[https://www.workatastartup.com/companies/13332](https://www.workatastartup.com/companies/13332)

Contact us at: founders@postera.ai or through YC Work at a Startup

------
alexthornton
Imperfect Foods | San Francisco (CA), Remote | Full-time |
[https://www.imperfectfoods.com](https://www.imperfectfoods.com) At Imperfect
Foods we are all about groceries on a mission. Since 2015, our services have
saved over 100M lbs of food. Our product and technology team is responsible
for building our ecommerce platform and internal tooling, as well as ensuring
smooth daily operation of our rapidly growing business. We are swimming in
interesting problems around customer-facing features, scale, and logistics. If
all of this excites you, come join us!

We're hiring for roles across technology:

\- Data Scientist:
[https://jobs.lever.co/imperfectfoods/4c198d6e-acc4-405a-996c...](https://jobs.lever.co/imperfectfoods/4c198d6e-acc4-405a-996c-93a2b756936c)

\- Director of Engineering (Operations Technology):
[https://jobs.lever.co/imperfectfoods/9aa45b59-d0c8-4cac-830b...](https://jobs.lever.co/imperfectfoods/9aa45b59-d0c8-4cac-830b-dfd8d51ea6f4)

\- Engineering Manager:
[https://jobs.lever.co/imperfectfoods/e3f3dde1-2520-4331-85c0...](https://jobs.lever.co/imperfectfoods/e3f3dde1-2520-4331-85c0-c26e86f10fdb)

\- Software Engineer (Javascript or F#):
[https://jobs.lever.co/imperfectfoods/ebdaba83-69b0-4e10-aeac...](https://jobs.lever.co/imperfectfoods/ebdaba83-69b0-4e10-aeac-0614b480c982)

\- Technical Program Manager (Operations Technology):
[https://jobs.lever.co/imperfectfoods/94dd1629-97f3-4d2e-8432...](https://jobs.lever.co/imperfectfoods/94dd1629-97f3-4d2e-8432-5ece0d4da422)

------
Andrea_jobs
ProxyCrawl | REMOTE | Full-time

Proxy. Crawl. Scale. All-In-One data crawling and scraping platform for
business developers. At ProxyCrawl we care about data, all our team loves the
freedom that the internet gives to access anything at any time and that's what
we want to share and provide to the world. We believe the internet should be
open and accessible to everyone.

\- Chief Revenue Officer (SaaS). Apply here:
[https://forms.gle/QEMops179bKFu62W6](https://forms.gle/QEMops179bKFu62W6)

\- Sales Expert (SaaS). Apply here:
[https://forms.gle/G42DpeToEYNKbjwP9](https://forms.gle/G42DpeToEYNKbjwP9)

\- Technichal Support Engineer (SaaS). Apply here:
[https://forms.gle/zo3cCMCMc374nz956](https://forms.gle/zo3cCMCMc374nz956)

\- Backend Engineer (Ruby on Rails). Apply here:
[https://forms.gle/CS9gaTkzfXWeFMtu7](https://forms.gle/CS9gaTkzfXWeFMtu7)

~~~
gvpmahesh
What was your salary in your last jobs (demonstrable)? Specify the salary you
get in one month and in USD.

This is present in the form. This is not only impolite but also borderline
illegal. Why do you care about the past salary so much than the value the
person brings to the table

~~~
Andrea_jobs
Hi, thank your for your feedback, we already edited the form and we apologise
if anyone got offended this was not our intention. If you are interested in
one of our opportunities please apply to the job, we are a great company and
we have exciting projects!

------
aaronsisto
Searchable.ai | Deep Learning/NLP Research Scientist | Remote | Full-time

Searchable.ai is a venture-backed startup based in San Francisco building a
new kind of Conversational Search engine for your work — allowing you to cut
through the clutter and find the exact file, information, or answer you need,
no matter where it’s stored or what type of media it's in.

Our research team is expanding quickly and hiring for a number of full-time
R&D positions. We’re looking for developers who are excited to work on novel
NLP and conversational AI research that is deployed directly into production
systems. We’re open to 100% remote work within the US as well as onsite in SF
when possible.

Apply here: [https://www.searchable.ai/senior-research-
scientist](https://www.searchable.ai/senior-research-scientist)

We’re always looking for fun and talented peeps to join the team, so if you
have any questions or don’t see the role you’re looking for, feel free to
reach out directly: aaron[at][company_name]

------
iota12
Wooga | Data Scientist, Game Analysts, Senior Soft Engineer and many more |
Full-time | Berlin, Germany | VISA

At Wooga, we want to create joyful experiences that awaken our players’ desire
to see what happens next. We want to provide a place for them to become part
of exciting worlds and touch their hearts with our stories, in which their
actions drive the stories forward. We're based in the heart of Berlin, where
about 200 employees from around the world work together to create high quality
story-driven casual games.

\- Hiring for Data Scientist, Game Analysts, Designers, Web Engineer,
Financial Controller, Accounting, Working Student and many others

\- Open positions : [https://grnh.se/d30c6c891](https://grnh.se/d30c6c891)

------
tlc1991
Privitar / Senior Infrastructure Engineer / Full time / London

Data Privacy, Series C, Tech Start-up. Building a DevOps culture from scratch,
working with AWS, GCP, Azure.

APPLY:
[https://jobs.lever.co/privitar/68197e44-8e06-4781-9c25-19a82...](https://jobs.lever.co/privitar/68197e44-8e06-4781-9c25-19a82836e8e0)

------
83457
Soft Edge | Senior Developer | REMOTE (US) | Full-Time |
[https://www.thesoftedge.com](https://www.thesoftedge.com)

Founded in 1990, the Soft Edge was created with a single mission in mind: to
provide the best solutions for government relations and advocacy. Our
solutions empower organizations of all sizes to make their voices heard. We
look forward to working with you to make a difference.

We are looking for an experienced software engineer to join our team. You will
be working on some really ambitious projects and creating new features in our
development road map. We are looking for someone that loves building, enjoys
problem solving and operates well both autonomously and on a team.

Experience we are seeking

\- 5+ years of professional web application development

\- Python experience

\- ColdFusion experience

\- SQL

See job posting for more details: [https://www.indeed.com/viewjob?cmp=The-
Soft-Edge,-Inc.&t=Sen...](https://www.indeed.com/viewjob?cmp=The-Soft-
Edge,-Inc.&t=Senior+Developer&jk=2dd1ef274d1db089)

------
jlaurend
Bright Cellars | Multiple Positions | Milwaukee and Remote (US) | Full-time

Bright Cellars is the data-driven wine subscription that matches users to
wines. On the engineering side, we have two core teams: eCommerce and Data
Platform. In addition to being an eCommerce website, we're building an
internal data platform to drive indsustry insights and optimize our
operations, marketing, and wine branding initiatives.

It's an exciting time where we're growing quickly and have a number of
interesting technical problems to work on.

Job postings here:
[https://jobs.lever.co/brightcellars](https://jobs.lever.co/brightcellars)

* Software Engineer - Frontend

* Software Engineer - Full Stack

* Data Analyst

* Product Manager

* Software Engineer - DevOps [job posting not quite ready, but contact me directly if interested!]

* Engineering Manager [job posting not quite ready, but contact me directly if interested!]

* Support Engineer [job posting not quite ready, but contact me directly if interested!]

Apply through lever (or for an unposted job, email me directly at
engineering@brightcellars.com)

------
vvk
SoundLines | Software Engineer | Seattle or Remote (US only) | Full Time

SoundLines is saving healthcare providers from burnout by building the first
truly ambient documentation assistant on the market. No trigger words or
interaction with our assistant is necessary: providers walk into the room,
start the visit, and forget about the device. Our customers love the product
and we're growing quickly:

    
    
      - "This is stupid easy"
    
      - “The notes are way better than the ones I do on my own” 
    
      - “10,000 times better than transcription”
    

Our backend is Elixir/Phoenix while our frontend is mostly VueJS. We are
looking for experienced software engineers who are comfortable owning projects
end-to-end, from ideation to release. We are based in Seattle but are okay
with remote work. We can only accept US candidates at this time due to the
nature of the business.

Website: [https://www.soundlines.com](https://www.soundlines.com)

Contact: vadim.khazan at soundlines dot com

~~~
schultzie
What's the best way to contact you?

~~~
vvk
Edited the post with contact info. Thanks!

------
Keyframe
CIAL Dun&Bradstreet | Multiple positions | Full-time | Zagreb, Croatia |
ONSITE/REMOTE mixed, within Croatia though

Fullstack JS/React mid-level
[https://cialdnb.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=205&source=oth...](https://cialdnb.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=205&source=other)

Software engineer - infrastructure -
[https://cialdnb.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=208&source=oth...](https://cialdnb.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=208&source=other)

Data scientist -
[https://cialdnb.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=206&source=oth...](https://cialdnb.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=206&source=other)

Data engineer -
[https://cialdnb.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=207&source=oth...](https://cialdnb.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=207&source=other)

UI/UX designer -
[https://cialdnb.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=204&source=oth...](https://cialdnb.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=204&source=other)

also, in Tel Aviv

CIAL Dun&Bradstreet | Engineering Lead | Full-time | Tel Aviv, Israel | ONSITE

[https://cialdnb.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=213&source=oth...](https://cialdnb.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=213&source=other)

You can apply on bambooHR or you can get in touch directly with me
(Engineering Lead) at dominik.susmel@cialdnb.com

edit: we're also hiring in São Paulo, Brasil - Python and JS/NodeJS mid-level
developer, ONSITE

------
pkaler
Earnin | Senior Android Engineer | Full-time | Vancouver, Palo Alto

Earnin is building a financial system that works to enable people, not
profits. We’re fed up by the fact that $1 trillion is held up in the pay cycle
every year, causing American workers to pay over $100 billion in fees and
interest.

I'm the Engineering Manager hiring for this role. You'll be working closely
with iOS and backend engineers, data science, designers, and product managers.
We are mobile-only. Our Android App is up to +60% Kotlin and most new code is
written in Kotlin.

We are looking for:

    
    
      • 5+ years Android experience
      • 2+ years Kotlin experience (I know this is rare, but generally we're looking for a strong Kotlin programmer)
      • Strong knowledge of Android Architecture Components, MVVM, etc
      • Strong knowledge of Android Studio and other profiling and debugging tools
    

[https://www.earnin.com/jobs?gh_jid=2190936](https://www.earnin.com/jobs?gh_jid=2190936)

------
qiller
Red Van Workshop ([https://redvanworkshop.com](https://redvanworkshop.com)) |
Full-time | REMOTE - US ONLY | Full-stack JavaScript

We are looking for you if you’re a talented front-end or full-stack web
developer with the capacity to build high-design e-commerce sites.

Red Van Workshop hires people who want to expand their skillset and challenge
themselves. We work with some of the best-known retailers in the world, so
demands are high - but we work smart and treat developers right.

\- We build on Salesforce Commerce Cloud (aka Demandware) platform; the
specific knowledge is not required, but some prior e-commerce experience is
preferred.

\- Modern full-stack JavaScript oriented experience

\- Self-starting, self-motivating personality. With great freedom comes great
responsibility.

Apply at work@redvanworkshop.com or learn more at
[https://www.redvanworkshop.com/careers.html](https://www.redvanworkshop.com/careers.html)

------
pjzedalis
Array | Senior Frontend Developer, SRE | Full or Part Time | REMOTE |
[https://www.array.io](https://www.array.io)

Array is a FinTech in the personal credit, financial, and identity space. We
help our partners build compelling personal integrations into their
applications and marketing flows.

We are seeking senior frontend developers with NextJS/React experience and the
web components standard. Bonus points for experience with PWA's or litElement.

We are also seeking a Site Reliability Engineer to help us scale and maintain
uptime. We run a fully containerized micro-service stack both on-premise and
in the cloud.

We have an innovative executive team with deep experience in our space. We
work hard and get to use the latest tools to stay cutting edge. We were fully
remote 15 years before the pandemic.

If interested, send me your LinkedIn, resume, and a short introduction. If we
seem like a match I'll get you fast tracked with our recruiter. phillip at
array dot io

------
eddiecalzone
Rally Health | Multiple openings: Back-end (Scala/Play), Front-end (React),
Security, Devops, test automation, Engineering Managers, Product Managers,
Network Engineers, others | Chicago, DC, San Francisco, others | Full-time,
REMOTE | [https://grnh.se/25bbc9f91](https://grnh.se/25bbc9f91)

Multiple openings for back-end (Scala/Play, all levels welcome), front-end
(typical React stack, Android/iOS, etc), Security, Dev-ops, test automation,
engineering managers, product managers, QA, Network Engineers, others.

100% remote interview/hiring process until coronapocalypse subsides. After
that, work from our offices in Chicago, DC, Denver, San Fran, L.A., Las Vegas,
Minneapolis, or remotely.

Great people, great benefits, great mission, great technology in a
collaborative environment. There's also a nice referral bonus, so here's my
loaded URL:

[https://grnh.se/25bbc9f91](https://grnh.se/25bbc9f91)

(Click [Browse Openings] at the bottom of the page)

_________

Canned pitch:

Rally believes in putting health care in the hands of individuals with a
seamless experience, providing personalized, data-driven information and
recommendations that can help improve outcomes and decrease costs for
everyone. Rally’s Health Solutions help members set personalized daily goals,
gives recommendations, and incentivizes progress with rewards. Rally’s Care
Solutions make healthcare costs easy to understand and care easy to find. More
than 20 million consumers currently have access to the Rally platform through
payers such as UnitedHealthcare, BlueCross BlueShield of South Carolina, and
thousands of employer groups. Rallyers have dedicated themselves to
transforming the health care industry for the better.

------
caitlynandres
Toptal | Software Developer | Remote | Contract with a commitment of 40+ hours
a week

Toptal is adding freelancers even amid the layoffs and furloughs hitting many
industries. We provide freelance tech talent to top organizations and are
looking for global talent in the following areas:

React Native, Unity, Java, Shopify, Angular, React, Unreal Engine

We are also looking for the following skills in the US:

Python, React, React Native, Shopify

These are all fully remote positions (even during non-pandemic times), and
because we're so diversified geographically and by industry, it's very common
for people to transition to companies in other regions or sectors that are
doing well while others are facing difficult times.

Please contact me for more info
([https://topt.al/GcA8y](https://topt.al/GcA8y)), and feel free to check out
our Toptal page to learn more about our process, our community, our clients,
and the work we do.

------
connie-unify
UnifyID | Redwood City, CA | Full-time | Onsite | Competitive |
[https://unify.id/](https://unify.id/)

UnifyID is building a revolutionary identity platform based on implicit
authentication. Our solution allows people to identify themselves in a unique
way that is extremely difficult to forge or crack. Best of all, we are doing
it in a way that respects user privacy.

Latest Announcements -
[https://unify.id/press.html](https://unify.id/press.html) \- SXSW Security &
Privacy 2017 Winner \- RSA Innovation Sandbox Unanimous 2017 Winner \-
TechCrunch Disrupt SF Battlefield 2016 Runner-Up \- Stanford StartX S15

Roles: \- Senior Full Stack Engineer:
[https://bit.ly/2ZfoNVE](https://bit.ly/2ZfoNVE) \- Machine Learning Engineer:
[https://bit.ly/3839Uta](https://bit.ly/3839Uta) \- Lead iOS Engineer:
[https://bit.ly/2A46R7N](https://bit.ly/2A46R7N) \- Senior iOS Engineer:
[https://bit.ly/2VeshX2](https://bit.ly/2VeshX2) \- Lead Android Engineer:
[https://bit.ly/3ezYks2](https://bit.ly/3ezYks2) \- Senior Android Engineer:
[https://bit.ly/2VkqOhV](https://bit.ly/2VkqOhV) \- Lead DevOps Engineer:
[https://bit.ly/3ey7hCr](https://bit.ly/3ey7hCr) \- QA Engineer:
[https://bit.ly/31fD5be](https://bit.ly/31fD5be)

Excellent team, comprehensive benefits, great light-filled office, visa
sponsorship, exciting growth, and meaningful impact at this early-stage VC
funded startup.

Email: careers@unify.id

------
imdb_wants_you
IMDb | Front-End Engineer | Remote now, Seattle WA post-COVID | Full-Time

With great power comes great responsibility... The IMDb consumer site
(www.imdb.com) and iOS and Android apps represent the #1 movie site in the
world with a combined web and mobile audience of more than 250 million unique
monthly visitors. IMDb sits at the intersection of the entertainment, media,
and technology markets inside the world’s most innovative and consumer-centric
company – Amazon.

IMDb is embarking on a bold re-imagining of the consumer experience built on
GraphQL, NextJS and React. We are building an entirely new distributed
architecture to support iOS, Android and Web clients. We are seeking an
experienced frontend engineer for the web engineering team who will work with
technology, product and design leaders to deliver performant and delightful
experiences that help entertainment fans explore the world of movies and shows
and decide what to watch next.

Email me at matfrey@imdb.com for more information and to set up a referral.

------
varshaneelesh
Syncari| syncari.com | Senior Software Engineer | Remote (US or Canada) |
Full-Time Syncari is an Intelligent Application Synchronization platform that
enables businesses with holistic and comprehensive data management, giving
each department the full benefits of their operational systems.

We are looking for a self-driven engineer who can join our stellar engineering
team. The work involves building product features with REST, java, spring,
mongodb stack.

More details here: [https://syncari.com/careers/senior-backend-
engineer/](https://syncari.com/careers/senior-backend-engineer/) To apply,
please submit your resume to: jobs@syncari.com

------
BeefySwain
Director of Engineering and Operations | Full-time | REMOTE or ONSITE

We are an ITSP selling SIP Trunking and associated services, looking for a
Director of Engineering and Operations to manage a diverse team of highly
technical contributors. The ideal candidate will be someone with a can-do
attitude who is skilled in managing remote workers and helping align
organizational priorities with technical capabilities.

The Director of Engineering is expected to have familiarity with a wide range
of VoIP and Telephony products and platforms. The ideal candidate will be a
proven leader in a technical field, skilled in vendor management, with a
passion for fostering relationships across organizations.

If interested, please apply on Indeed: [https://www.indeed.com/job/director-
engineering-and-operatio...](https://www.indeed.com/job/director-engineering-
and-operations-40462e9a82ffe350)

Keywords: SIP, VoIP, Kamailio, Freeswitch, Python, PHP, PostgreSQL, Linux,
git, Ansible

------
sebikul
MURAL | Digital workspace for visual collaboration | REMOTE | Full-time

MURAL is on a mission to inspire and connect imagination workers globally.

Our collaboration software enables modern teams to solve challenges together
visually, all in the cloud. Whether for Design Thinking, Agile, or Lean, we
improve team productivity, alignment, and overall innovation performance.

MURAL is used by 4,000+ customers worldwide, including IBM, USAA, E-Trade,
Intuit, SAP, Atlassian, Autodesk, and GitHub. And we're rapidly on-boarding
new enterprises. Our NPS is over 50 and customers say great things about us.

We are headquartered in San Francisco and employ over 100 people working
remotely across six time zones around the world, including office hubs in
Buenos Aires and Europe. We recently raised $23M in a Series A round of
financing, so we are ready to take MURAL to the next level.

More details on our openings here:
[https://mural.co/careers](https://mural.co/careers)

We look forward to hearing from you!

------
hairysmelly
Nova Credit (YC W12) | San Francisco, CA or New York City, NY | Onsite or
Remote (North America only) |
[https://www.novacredit.com](https://www.novacredit.com)

Despite having built substantial credit in their home countries, millions of
immigrants have difficulty accessing credit cards, loans, mortgages, and
leases without domestic credit. Nova Credit enables newcomers to share their
credit history from their home country with financial service providers and
others, unlocking new consumers for lenders, and new futures for immigrants.
The team is 30 people and has raised $20m+ in funding from Index, General
Catalyst, First Round Capital, Nyca, and Y Combinator.

To learn more about who we are, our engineering culture, and whether this is
the right place for you, read our Key Values profile:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/nova-credit](https://www.keyvalues.com/nova-credit)

Here are our open roles:

\- Data Engineer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/neednova/e831babd-01d1-4442-849d-b0203...](https://jobs.lever.co/neednova/e831babd-01d1-4442-849d-b0203b5ac2a7?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=KeyValues)

\- Engineering Manager - Credit Bureau Supply:
[https://jobs.lever.co/neednova/da9b7eef-0fd8-4c53-ba11-a7e19...](https://jobs.lever.co/neednova/da9b7eef-0fd8-4c53-ba11-a7e19f0a7e60?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=KeyValues)

\- Software Engineer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/neednova/7079e859-c78c-418e-82bf-f47da...](https://jobs.lever.co/neednova/7079e859-c78c-418e-82bf-f47daeb9a67c?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=KeyValues)

Tech Stack: Node.js, Postgres, AWS, Terraform, Ansible, React

------
imadev
TrueAccord | Remote-fist and San Francisco | Full Time | 13 engineering jobs

____________________

Product and Mission

We have pioneered a new way of helping consumers deal with debt while
safeguarding their credit scores. Using ML models to understand our consumers
better, we remove the need for aggressive debt collectors completely, and work
with consumers to cure their late debts with customized payment plans.
TrueAccord has already helped over 11M consumers deal with late debt!

____________________

Team

40 full-time engineers, mostly in the SF Bay Area with a few scattered around
the country.

____________________

Tech Stack

TypeScript | Java | AngularJS | Node.js | ReactJS | Scala | Tensorflow | Spark
| Jupyter | Kotlin | React Native

____________________

More about the TrueAccord engineering team, CTO, culture, and jobs:

[https://bit.ly/trueaccordengineeringjobs](https://bit.ly/trueaccordengineeringjobs)

~~~
niteshsarode
TrueAccord and Backend engineer position completely aligns my interests and
skills. Can you refer me for Backend engineer position? Feel free to reach me
on LinkedIn: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/nitesh-
sarode](https://www.linkedin.com/in/nitesh-sarode)

------
baprilakis
Remote or Onsite in NYC | Lead Mobile Engineer | Full-Time | Betterment

Betterment is looking to hire a Lead Mobile Engineer. Mobile Engineers sit
side-by-side with Full Stack Engineers, user experience designers, and product
managers to craft our consumer-facing applications. Part of being a member of
this team is a love for building products you're proud to share with your
friends and family. Our goal is to delight our customers whenever possible
with sleek design, simple user experience, and access to sophisticated advice.
You’ll be a part of a team that’s tackling difficult questions of scale,
architecture and interaction.

Check out the job description to learn more:
[https://grnh.se/34fb4fc41us](https://grnh.se/34fb4fc41us)

------
reneelin
SADA | [https://sada.com](https://sada.com) | USA & Canada | Full Time |
Onsite (when safe again) & Remote | Competitive Compensation

SADA is a global leader in helping organizations of all sizes digitally
transform through adopting Google Cloud technology solutions.

We're looking for team members who want to make an impact on real-world
problems facing our customers today.

Roles: (Sr.) Data Engineer, (Sr.) Cloud Infrastructure Engineer, Sr. Cloud
Solutions Architect, Technical Account Manager (Google Cloud Platform),
Director of Product Engineering

For more information: [https://sada.com/careers/](https://sada.com/careers/)
Contact: careers@sadasystems.com

------
nimblehq
Nimble | Bangkok, Thailand | Fulltime | ONSITE | Visa/Work Permit + Relocation
assistance | [https://nimblehq.co/](https://nimblehq.co/)

We are a team of designers, software developers and product owners building
outstanding web and mobile applications for companies of all sizes, from
1-person startups to Fortune 500 companies. We take a product development
approach, creating custom software that people will love to use and empowering
our clients to do what they do best - better.

Web Developer (Senior Level): [https://jobs.nimblehq.co/o/web-developer-
senior-level](https://jobs.nimblehq.co/o/web-developer-senior-level)

Android Developer (Senior Level): [https://jobs.nimblehq.co/o/android-
developer-senior-level](https://jobs.nimblehq.co/o/android-developer-senior-
level)

iOS Developer (Senior Level): [https://jobs.nimblehq.co/o/ios-developer-
senior-level](https://jobs.nimblehq.co/o/ios-developer-senior-level)

Technical Product Owner: [https://jobs.nimblehq.co/o/technical-product-
owner-16](https://jobs.nimblehq.co/o/technical-product-owner-16)

Senior UX/UI Designer: [https://jobs.nimblehq.co/o/senior-uxui-designer-
thailand-2](https://jobs.nimblehq.co/o/senior-uxui-designer-thailand-2)

We keep our recruitment process practical and straightforward:
[https://github.com/nimblehq/our-team/blob/master/join-
us/our...](https://github.com/nimblehq/our-team/blob/master/join-us/our-
recruitment-process.md)

------
mattermost
Mattermost|[https://mattermost.com/careers/|OPEN](https://mattermost.com/careers/|OPEN)
SOURCE|REMOTE Mattermost is a flexible, open source messaging platform that
enables secure team collaboration.

We are looking to hire SREs, Full Stack Developers - Cloud, Full Stack
Developers - Enterprise, Front End UI Engineer, React Native - Mobile
Engineers, Security Engineers, Infrastructure & Operations, UX Designers.

Mattermost is a remote-first company with staff living and working across the
globe. We are currently hiring staff in these countries/regions: Belarus -
Canada - Finland - Georgia - Germany - India - Mauritius - Philippines -
Poland - South Africa - Turkey - Ukraine - United Kingdom - United States.

Please submit your application here:
[https://mattermost.com/careers/](https://mattermost.com/careers/)

------
victorkab
Truework | Software engineers | San Francisco, CA | Full time | Onsite |
[https://www.truework.com/careers/](https://www.truework.com/careers/)

Truework is hiring frontend, backend, infrastructure, and security software
engineers to help overhaul employment and income verification in the United
States.

Banks and background check providers often request employment and income data
from your current and former employers to approve mortgages and loans or
complete pre-employment screening. Your employer likely shares important
details about your employment, including your title, job duration, and wages,
with third party credit agencies to fulfill these requests. Unfortunately,
this process is not transparent for employees and can be slow and error-prone
for employers and verifiers.

Truework is building a modern, consent-driven employment and income
verification platform to give employees visibility and control into how their
employment information is shared with others. We are growing quickly and
currently handle thousands of verifications every month, which have enabled
the approval of billions of dollars in loans and help employees in regulated
professions (e.g. nursing) start work more quickly than before.

Our engineering team is still small, which means you’ll play big a part in
shaping the future of Truework, and your work will have a significant impact
and visibility. We are a Django and React (Typescript) shop, and run our
infrastructure on AWS. If you want to learn more about the things we’ve built,
check out our engineering blog at
[https://www.truework.com/blog/engineering/](https://www.truework.com/blog/engineering/).

If you’re interested or want to know more about working at Truework, send me a
note at victor @truework.com. (more options in my profile details)

------
bemaximus_eng
Maximus | LA (Santa Monica) | FT ONSITE | Full Stack Product Engineer |
[https://angel.co/company/bemaximus/jobs/822684-full-stack-
pr...](https://angel.co/company/bemaximus/jobs/822684-full-stack-product-
engineer)

Maximus(bemaximus.com) is a mission-driven consumer health company that
provides men with content, community, and clinical support to optimize them in
mind and body. Maximus has raised $5M from top Silicon Valley VCs such as
Founders Fund and 8VC as well as leading angel investors/operators from
companies like Bulletproof, Tinder, Coinbase, Daily Stoic, & Shopify.

Looking for a 2nd full-stack product engineer
[https://angel.co/company/bemaximus/jobs/822684-full-stack-
pr...](https://angel.co/company/bemaximus/jobs/822684-full-stack-product-
engineer)

------
maryrosecook
Airtable | San Francisco, CA or Mountain View, CA | Onsite | Software
Engineer, Product Engineer, Data Engineer, Data Scientist, SRE, Mobile
Engineer

[COVID-19: The whole company is currently working remotely. Employees can be
fully remote until at least the end of 2020.]

Airtable's mission is to expand human productivity by letting everyone create
tools to run their work. Our current product includes a real-time
collaborative database and a rich set of UI components for building tools
using this database. Airtable is like a toolkit of building blocks that people
repurpose to create their own applications.

I work at Airtable as a Product Engineer. I think that creating software will
be the dominant form of expression of the 21st Century. I work at Airtable
because most people in the world can't program, which leaves them
disenfranchised from this medium, and I care a lot about changing that. A huge
number of non-programmers use Airtable every day to build the tools they need
to do their work.

Here's a blog post about some of the technical decisions behind a recent
project to add a lightweight scripting layer on top of the core product:
[https://airtable.news/creating-a-scripting-environment-
for-a...](https://airtable.news/creating-a-scripting-environment-for-airtable-
that-anyone-can-use-21a43e5de841)

We're hiring software engineers for web (JavaScript + TypeScript, Node,
React), iOS (Objective-C, Swift), and Android, as well as data engineering,
data science, SRE, and many other roles.

We're a team with diverse backgrounds. We work in small teams, with end-to-end
ownership of projects.

Read about open positions and apply here:
[https://airtable.com/careers](https://airtable.com/careers)

Happy to answer any questions!

~~~
elbear
Do you offer the option of working remotely from Europe (Romania, UTC + 3)?

~~~
maryrosecook
Sadly, no. Sorry!

------
nrkane37
Petal | New York, NY | Senior Backend Engineers | Onsite (NYC) or Remote (US)

Petal is a credit card for people with limited credit histories. We use
machine learning to analyze cash flow to augment traditional credit score-
based lending decisions. Our mission is to increase access and fairness in the
credit market. We've raised our Series C and are growing dramatically.

Some recent coverage we've received: [https://www.cnbc.com/select/petal-visa-
credit-card-review/](https://www.cnbc.com/select/petal-visa-credit-card-
review/)

Tech stack: [https://stackshare.io/petal](https://stackshare.io/petal)

Please apply here:
[https://jobs.lever.co/petalcard/0ccd5b2e-3c54-41ee-8036-c390...](https://jobs.lever.co/petalcard/0ccd5b2e-3c54-41ee-8036-c390fdfc2094?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=HACKER_NEWS)

~~~
chirau
Interesting company. How does one get an invite?

------
promptworks
SEEKING FREELANCER | Philadelphia & New York | Local & Remote US We are a
development shop that focuses on software craftsmanship. Our calling is to
help companies create amazing, intuitive web & mobile applications, APIs,
products, and services. Pair programming, continuous integration & delivery,
kaizen, and TDD/BDD aren't just ideas we pay lip service to, but core
practices of our day-to-day work. We love polyglots. We use lots of Ruby,
Python, Elixir, and JavaScript (mostly TypeScript, React and React-Native).

Local only:

    
    
        • Ruby & Rails
        • Python
        • iOS
        • Elixir & Phoenix 
    
    

Local & Remote:

    
    
        • React Native
        • Android
        • Azure, especially with Kubernetes & Terraform
        • ML, AI, & Data Science
        • Kafka
    

How to get in touch:
[https://www.promptworks.com/contracting](https://www.promptworks.com/contracting)

------
pveierland
Sevendof | Front-End / Back-End / Embedded / Robotics | Trondheim, Norway |
ONSITE, VISA, Full-time |
[https://www.sevendof.com/](https://www.sevendof.com/)

Sevendof is a startup in Trondheim focused on building the drone
infrastructure of the future. Our mission is to make drones a safe and
positive tool to help solve important problems in a scalable manner.

The following is a demo from earlier this year showcasing an earlier version
of our system:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=07FoSaGxQ9g](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=07FoSaGxQ9g)

We are now hiring several new engineers who wish to help us build the future
of industrial drones.

To apply, please submit your application at
[https://thehub.io/startups/sevendof](https://thehub.io/startups/sevendof) or
reach out to careers@sevendof.com with your information.

------
rssathe
Nightfall AI | Backend, DevOps | REMOTE, ONSITE (HQ - SF Bay Area) |
[https://nightfall.ai](https://nightfall.ai) Nightfall is a data security
startup dedicated to helping enterprises discover, classify, and protect
sensitive data across their cloud footprint - their corporate SaaS, data
infrastructure, and APIs - via machine learning.

\- We’re looking for folks passionate about working at the intersection of
deep learning, information security, and distributed systems.

\- Tech Stack: Go, Node.js, React, Python, Cassandra, Redis, Terraform,
Docker, Kubernetes.

\- Raised $20M+ from top-tier VC investors who have invested in, operated at,
taken public/exited major cybersecurity & SaaS companies.

Apply & view detailed roles here:
[https://www.nightfall.ai/careers](https://www.nightfall.ai/careers)

We would love to hear from you - please reach out to us at
careers@nightfall.ai with any questions you may have.

------
colinclerk
Clerk is hiring a senior front-end engineer for our authentication-as-a-
service developer tools. Help us build the Stripe Checkout of Sign In, Sign
Up, and Profile Management.

You will be responsible for building a front end architecture that is easily
extensible and customizable by our customers. You will help us define
everything from the methods in our client-side SDK, to the API endpoints our
SDK calls, to whether we embed or redirect, to the strategy developers will
use to add custom CSS.

We're looking for an engineer who will approach our challenge from first
principles to find the best possible solution. The questions you will
encounter range from the more typical: will Rollup or Webpack result in
meaningfully smaller downloads? To the more esoteric: can we shave off 50ms to
first paint by leveraging JSONP?

If this sounds exciting we'd love to talk! We're venture funded and looking to
launch our beta product soon. Email colin@clerk.dev for more information.

------
c_clevertech
Clevertech | Snr Ruby Engineers | Full-time | Remote | CET OR ET

We are a fast growing 100% remote consulting company - with the goal of
building transformational digital solutions for the world’s most innovative
organizations. Fast.

We are looking for Snr Ruby Developers to work on a full time basis with us
moving forward. We offer the opportunity to work on enterprise custom
development projects as part of an incredible remote working community, along
with industry leading benefits. You can read more about what it's like to work
for us below:

[https://www.clevertech.biz/careers](https://www.clevertech.biz/careers)
[https://www.youtube.com/c/clevertechlife](https://www.youtube.com/c/clevertechlife)

Please note you must be able to commence a new position within 2-4 weeks, and
be willing to work a 6hr overlap with ET or CET.

Please apply by emailing: caitlin.oconnor-veth@clevertech.biz

------
afieldofgrass
Blockstack | New York | NY & REMOTE |
[https://blockstack.org/careers](https://blockstack.org/careers)

Come build a user-owned internet with us!

Blockstack is a decentralized computing platform and ecosystem. Blockstack PBC
is a leading entity within the Stacks Ecosystem, advancing the initial
research, design, and development of the Stacks Blockchain and developer tools
for decentralized applications. Blockstack PBC provides software anchored to
the Stacks Blockchain and Bitcoin that makes Web 3 development easier and more
accessible. It’s the easiest way to build decentralized apps that can scale.

The mission of the open-source community and broader ecosystem is to provide
software for a user-owned internet that returns online data ownership to
developers and consumers.

We're currently looking for: Full Stack Engineer, Lead Brand Designer,
Director of Strategic Partnership/BD, Engineering Manager, Blockchain Engineer

------
rocketux
Rocket Communications | Senior Angular Developer | Colorado and/or Remote |
Full Time | [https://www.rocketcom.com](https://www.rocketcom.com) Rocket
Communications is a UX Design agency primarily servicing the Enterprise Space
Domain. We are currently looking for Angular developers to work on the front
end development of space-based web application. Must have demonstrated
experience in enterprise or government development environments an ability to
on-board rapidly and work independently within a fast growing organization.
You must be eligible to obtain a security clearance. Denver/Colorado Springs
is preferred, but the job is remote. Application link:
[https://jobs.lever.co/rocketcommunications/32ac4196-0f30-48a...](https://jobs.lever.co/rocketcommunications/32ac4196-0f30-48ae-9bfd-26d87a74d366)

------
paulclark
Spruce | Multiple roles | REMOTE (HQ in Austin, TX) | Full-time |
[https://getspruce.com](https://getspruce.com)

Spruce provides apartment residents with chores on demand, like housekeeping,
pet care, and laundry. From a regular bi-weekly cleaning to a quick one-off
dog walk, all interactions are managed through the app and backed by real
humans providing exceptional customer service.

We're headquartered in Austin and run a small distributed team (total company
~30, product + engineering ~12). We are a seed stage company experiencing
rapid growth both pre- and post-COVID. We are breaking our own records nearly
every month for new users and revenue.

To support the rapid growth and set the business up for better scale, we are
migrating the core of our platform from a monolithic web app (PHP + Vue.js)
into separate services. We're hiring an experienced software engineer to help
contribute to the heavy lifting needed to transition and maintain a platform
beyond our current scale.

At the same time, we're building a data warehouse and streaming pipelines to
support it. We have a company-wide mandate to be as data-driven as possible,
and are hiring a data engineer to better enable that goal for everyone.

* Senior Software Engineer / Lead: [https://getspruce.com/careers/senior-software-engineer-platf...](https://getspruce.com/careers/senior-software-engineer-platform/)

* Data Engineer: [https://getspruce.com/careers/data-engineer/](https://getspruce.com/careers/data-engineer/)

Apply at: [https://getspruce.com/careers/](https://getspruce.com/careers/) and
mention HN in your cover letter, or email paul+hn at getspruce dot com.

------
xxuser
Shopee | SWE | Singapore | FULL-TIME | Onsite |
[https://shopee.com/](https://shopee.com/)

Shopee is a Singaporean e-commerce platform headquartered under Sea Group,
which is a global consumer internet company founded in 2015 by Forrest Li.
Shopee first launched in Singapore in 2015, and since expanded its reach to
Malaysia, Thailand, Taiwan, Indonesia, Vietnam, the Philippines, and Brazil.

\- Open positions :
[https://careers.shopee.sg/jobs/?region_id=1&dept_id=109](https://careers.shopee.sg/jobs/?region_id=1&dept_id=109)

You can email your resume/CV and cover letter to aiaison at sina dot com

------
kirubakaran
Histre | Full-Stack Developer | REMOTE |
[https://histre.com/](https://histre.com/)

Histre is "Effortless Knowledge Base". The core idea is that the signals that
users generate as they go about their day on the web can be put to good use
for them. Right now it visualizes their research path, save notes and
highlights, collaborate with teams, and such things related to creating and
maintaining a knowledge base semi-automatically. We have ambitious plans for
where we want to take the product.

We're looking for an experienced full-stack developer. We're specifically
looking for extensive Django and JavaScript expertise, with skills to build
robust systems. Experience with browser extension development, PostgreSQL, and
Elastic Stack would be a big bonus.

Please apply here: [https://histre.com/jobs/](https://histre.com/jobs/)

------
mileshobby
FigureHR | SF Bay Area, CA | Onsite (remote during COVID-19) | Full-Time

FigureHR is building a modern platform for total compensation. We help
companies figure out how to pay their employees by making data driven
decisions. We are building a system of record for salary bands and job ladders
with dashboards for analytics. We are disrupting old industry software and
manual compensation surveys by leveraging technology and integrations to
provide real time analytics and data. Our mission is to bring transparency to
compensation -- for companies, employees, and candidates.

We're hiring our founding team and looking for a Product Leader as well as
software engineers (FE, BE/Data, Full-stack).

More information available at:
[https://angel.co/company/figurehr](https://angel.co/company/figurehr)

You can apply directly on AngelList or reach out to me at miles@figurehr.com

------
xfiler
Mirantis | Campbell, CA, USA / Helsinki, Finland / Remote (EU/US only) | Full-
Time

Mirantis helps enterprises move to the cloud on their terms, delivering a true
cloud experience on any infrastructure, powered by Kubernetes. The company
uses a unique as-a-service model empowering developers to build, share and run
their applications anywhere – from public to hybrid cloud and to the edge.
Mirantis serves many of the world’s leading enterprises, including Adobe,
DocuSign, Reliance Jio, STC, Vodafone, and Volkswagen.

Here are our open roles:

\- Frontend Developer (Lens - The Kubernetes IDE)
[https://smrtr.io/47wYf](https://smrtr.io/47wYf)

\- Software Engineer (Kubernetes)
[https://smrtr.io/48xt6](https://smrtr.io/48xt6)

\- Principal Security Architect:
[https://smrtr.io/48MBh](https://smrtr.io/48MBh)

------
fuzzieozzie
CompilerWorks | SF Bay Area | Full-time, remote (or local)
developer/architect/customer facing engineer | $90k-$250k driven by what you
bring to the company.

If you love solving tough programming challenges and avoiding organizational
politics this might be the place for you.

CompilerWorks is a bespoke compiler company. Our core product is centered on
compiling SQL code and emitting it as either equivalent code in another SQL
dialect or as a lineage model. e.g. would you like to run Oracle PL/SQL on a
PostgreSQL database? You can with CompilerWorks.

We are driven to solve engineering problems that compilers can be used to
solve. Our current product focus IS disruptive to the database market.

We are looking for EXPERIENCED developers. Our core development language is
Java. We are currently a team of 19 in 16 regions, 11 countries.

[http://www.compilerworks.com/about.html#jobs](http://www.compilerworks.com/about.html#jobs)

------
chainlink-hire
SmartContract - Building Chainlink

[https://smartcontract.com](https://smartcontract.com) |
[https://chain.link](https://chain.link) | Remote | Full-time

Smart contracts are on track to revolutionize how all agreements work, through
an entirely new system of technologically enforced contract guarantees. We are
well recognized for providing highly secure and reliable blockchain
connectivity to the world's largest enterprises such as Google, Oracle, SWIFT,
and many more. This is a unique opportunity to join one of the top companies
developing cutting-edge blockchain technology while working closely together
with a team of experienced senior executives.

* Lead Data Analyst, Chainlink

* Senior Product Designer, Chainlink

* Business development, Chainlink

* Marketing Manager - Chainlink Ecosystem

* Head of Chainlink Community

* Talent Acquisition Specialist, Chainlink

* Senior Software Engineer, Chainlink

* Senior Software Engineer Test, Chainlink

* Senior Software Security Engineer, Chainlink

* Chainlink Cloud Reliability Engineer

* Chainlink Blockchain Engineer, Integrations

* Head of Communications

* Product Manager, Blockchain Integrations

* Developer Evangelist, Chainlink

* Director of Business Development and Global Sales

* Chainlink Community Lead (South East Asia)

These roles are location agnostic anywhere in the world. Though we ask that
you overlap some working hours with Eastern Standard Time (EST). We are open
to discussing part-time as well as full-time commitments.

Check [https://careers.smartcontract.com/](https://careers.smartcontract.com/)
for more information and how to apply.

Email us if we should collaborate but your role isn't listed -
CAREERS@SMARTCONTRACT.COM

~~~
doshlord
Nice fake listing, everyone knows this is a ponzi, sergey dumps 2 million
stinkie linkies every time it goes up.

------
patrickmro
Point (YC W19) | San Francisco, CA | Onsite |
[https://www.point.app](https://www.point.app)

Point is a YC-backed startup that is building new kind of spending tool that
enables people to earn relevant rewards on all their transactions while
avoiding debt and over-spending.

We are currently in invite-only beta and have already been featured on the top
page of the App Store, processed millions of dollars in transactions, and
partnered with 20+ brands for our benefits.

To learn more about who we are, our engineering culture, and whether this is
the right place for you, read our Key Values profile:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/point](https://www.keyvalues.com/point)

Here are our open roles:

* Senior Backend Engineer: [https://jobs.lever.co/getpoint/11acaae5-2c6f-4cc3-9c6e-9dc63...](https://jobs.lever.co/getpoint/11acaae5-2c6f-4cc3-9c6e-9dc63a0ec34e?lever-origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Key%20Values)

* Senior Data Engineer: [https://jobs.lever.co/getpoint/8f8a7f2e-d1dd-4dc3-9b91-fce93...](https://jobs.lever.co/getpoint/8f8a7f2e-d1dd-4dc3-9b91-fce9328ac3e2?lever-origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Key%20Values)

* Senior React Native Engineer: [https://jobs.lever.co/getpoint/4cdeaefb-0ee7-44bb-be52-d051a...](https://jobs.lever.co/getpoint/4cdeaefb-0ee7-44bb-be52-d051a23acda4?lever-origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Key%20Values)

Tech Stack:

Node.js, Express, GraphQL, PostgreSQL, Docker and Lambda in AWS. We also have
a strong bias towards a micro-service architecture.

React Native, TypeScript,Apollo client (GraphQL), and Jest testing framework.

------
buro9
Grafana Labs | Frontend Engineer, Senior Backend Engineer, UX/UI Designer |
REMOTE | ANYWHERE | Full Time

Grafana Labs is on a mission to democratise and visualise the world's data, we
are deeply connected to the OSS community whilst providing on-prem and cloud
software for companies that need them.

The software we work on you already know: Grafana, Prometheus, Cortex, Loki,
Thanos, and others. Every day we use the software we contribute to.

We are remote first and this helps us hire the best people wherever they are,
which is where you come in.

Our open roles are visible on
[https://grafana.com/about/careers/](https://grafana.com/about/careers/) and
please do apply.

You do not need a degree, we welcome everyone, we strive to offer the most
productive and enjoyable workplace with a team you can learn from and who will
likewise learn from you. All whilst encouraging a healthy work/life balance.

------
StriimTeam
Striim | Forward Deployed Engineer | Onsite (Remote during shelter-in-place) |
San Francisco Bay Area

At Striim, we're building a product that helps the world largest companies
(banks, retailers, airlines, shipping/logistics) integrate mission-critical
applications with next-gen cloud infrastructure. Some examples of success
stories include a major US airline replicating their pilot-assignment
workflows to a cloud-based analytics system to streamline operations. Another
win was enabling a top 5 global shipping company modernize their package
tracking infrastructure by moving it to the cloud with autoscaling.

Our core technology is based on database change data capture, in-memory stream
processing, and real-time data visualization in React.js.

Forward Deployed Engineer:
[https://www.striim.com/careers/?p=job%2FoIxZ9fw7](https://www.striim.com/careers/?p=job%2FoIxZ9fw7)

------
jrmowery
Shield AI | San Diego, CA | www.shield.ai | Onsite | Full-Time

Shield AI is an artificial intelligence robotics company building products for
the national security sector and first responders. We are searching for people
ready to rise to the occasion and join us in developing state-of-the-art
technology alongside a mission that matters. Are you up for the challenge?

Positions Open Across Technical Teams:
[https://jobs.lever.co/shieldai](https://jobs.lever.co/shieldai) \-- Android
Developer -- Artificial Intelligence: Staff Software Engineer C++ -- Embedded
Software Engineer -- Senior Cloud Data Architect -- Senior Machine Learning
Engineer -- Senior Autonomy Engineer -- Core Engineering Services -- DevOps:
Software Engineer --

Our team is built of scientists, engineers, and business leaders inspired by
our mission; to protect service members and civilians with artificially
intelligent systems.

------
alexcg1
We're a cutting edge AI company doing neural search, seeking AI engineers and
full-stack developers who actually give a crap about open source.

A lot of people talk a big game about how awesome open-source software is. Not
so many really understand its value and believe in it so much that they'd pack
in their stable jobs at tech giants and risk it all for an open-source
venture. We're in that second group.

A lot of people waste their words complaining about risk averse
entrepreneurial and investment culture that hinders the rise of AI unicorns.
Not so many want to shake up the system and fix it for the better. I think you
can guess where we stand.

We are Jina AI, a venture-backed, well-funded AI COSS company, and we invite
you to join us to build the next neural search ecosystem in open source. Will
you step up?

[https://jina.ai/#/jobs](https://jina.ai/#/jobs)

~~~
teraku
Don't actually work for you (not plan to) but I follow Han Xiao on Github and
he is doing splendid work. Keep up the good work on the OSS front!

~~~
alexcg1
Thanks! I'll be sure to pass the message along!

------
jairajs89
Substack (W18) | Full stack engineer | San Francisco | Onsite |
[https://substack.com](https://substack.com)

Substack lets writers start their own subscription publication - think paid
blog/newsletter - where writers' and readers' incentives are aligned.

Over 100k people pay to subscribe to publications, and top writers are making
six figures.

We use Node, Express, and Postgres on top of Heroku. React for frontend.
Simple & effective so we can focus on solving problems for users.

We are 12 people. We raised a series A from a16z this summer and are
thoughtfully building our early team. Two of our three founders are technical
(the other is a writer) and we're looking for folks to work along side us,
shipping things that touch thousands of writers and millions of readers.

Come join us! [https://substack.com/jobs](https://substack.com/jobs)

------
mistidoi
Relevant | Various Engineering, Design, and Product Roles | Full-time, Onsite
| New York City |
[https://relevant.healthcare/#jobs](https://relevant.healthcare/#jobs)
Relevant builds workflow and analytics tools for healthcare non-profits that
provide care to the underserved in the US. We're a bootstrapped and mission-
driven company filled with passionate and lovely humans who are lucky to get
to work on interesting problems for unimpeachably good actors in the
healthcare space. Come join us! Our tech stack is PostgreSQL, Ruby, Rails,
React, d3.js, and Go. One of our most recent projects was to build risk
modeling tools to identify patients at risk of adverse COVID-19 outcomes due
to age and co-morbidities.

The JD's include instructions to apply, but if you have any questions, reach
out to me directly at brandon@relevant.healthcare (no dot com).

Thanks!

------
bspellacy
Patch | Senior Software Engineer | Remote | Full-time

Hey everyone, I'm Brennan Spellacy, the CEO of Patch
([https://www.usepatch.com](https://www.usepatch.com)). Patch is an API that
gives businesses and developers access frontier carbon sequestration
technologies and traditional carbon offsets. Businesses are using our platform
to automate their sustainability initiatives and provide their customers a way
to mitigate their impact on the climate.

We're still in private beta and we're looking for a second full time engineer
to join the team. You'll program along side myself and one other teammate.
Working at Patch is a great opportunity for someone who wants to join an early
stage startup looking to make a massive impact on an existential problem.

If you'd like to join the team and put a dent in climate change, send me an
email at: brennan@usepatch.com

------
charlax
GensDeConfiance | Nantes, France | Onsite | Full Time

GensDeConfiance is a community accessible only via referrals, with about 700k
members (mostly in France). Our main product is our classifieds website. It's
free and pretty much guaranteed to be scam-free!

We have a bunch of roles available: Infra Engineer, Senior Data Engineer,
Back-end Engineer, Front-end Engineer. Our stack: back-end in PHP/Symfony,
front-end in TypeScript, React and React Native, data infra in Python. We
deploy on Docker, AWS (managed via terraform).

Most of our roles are described here:
[https://www.welcometothejungle.com/fr/companies/gens-de-
conf...](https://www.welcometothejungle.com/fr/companies/gens-de-confiance)

We are only looking at onsite roles for now. You need to be authorized to work
in France.

We'd love to hear from you. Contact me at charles@gensdeconfiance.com

------
sidhussmann
gapfruit | Zug, Switzerland | FT ONSITE | SW Engineer

gapfruit is a well funded, early-stage high tech company founded in the
beginning of 2018. gapfruit builds systems that answer the following question:
How can we proof the trustworthiness of a product?

Its groundbreaking Trustworthy Execution Platform (TEP) offers unprecedented
customizable Trusted Execution Environments with an easy-to-use API. gapfruit
TEP proves that a certain output was generated from a specific input, executed
at a specific time with specific code. Currently active in the high end
banking sector, gapfruit is aiming to expand its technology to the IoT/EDGE
market.

gapfruit is seeking software engineers at nearly every level of the software
stack. From firmware, device drivers, protocol stacks, microkernels,
hypervisors, higher-level management software to interacting with cloud
environments.

You have an affinity for designing computer systems that matter. You most
likely have done work in C/C++ on Linux, the Genode Framework or real-time
operating systems. You know your way around git and CI/CD environments. You
have a desire to go deep into gnarly systems problems. While you enjoy playing
with new technologies, you are comfortable taking ownership of robust feature
design and implementation. You long for a team with open and inclusive ideals.
You enjoy working with and contributing to open source communities. You
appreciate diversity and nurture a culture of openness and collaboration. You
may even developed safety/mission critical software using ADA/SPARK and done
formal verification. You know the concepts of PKI and capability-based
security.

The nature of the problems we're solving favors candidates with experience.
However, we are open to engineers at entry level who feel motivated to be a
part of building the next generation of trustworthy systems.

While we prefer on-site in Zug, Switzerland, we support remote work as well.

Apply now! careers@gapfruit.com

------
KeithCorso
BusRight is hiring a full time Android Engineer to own features from inception
to launch, Implement new designs, and shape the future of our Android team!

We are looking for individuals who have a: 1) Solid foundation in software
engineering 2) Experience with Android Components (LiveData, ViewModel) 3)
Familiarity with Kotlin, RxJava, and Jetpack Navigation

Why BusRight? \- Crossed 100% of our sales goal last week \- 3,000 new parents
will use our app this Fall \- Work from anywhere, on your own time

Email the school bus emoji to Keith@busright.com if you’re interested in
learning more!

Introduce us to our next BusRighter & we will give you a $250 check :)

------
tonto
University of California, Berkeley | Berkeley, CA | Remote | Frontend
Application Programmer | Remote allowed (within USA) or on site at Berkeley

[http://jbrowse.org/](http://jbrowse.org/)
[https://careerspub.universityofcalifornia.edu/psp/ucb/EMPLOY...](https://careerspub.universityofcalifornia.edu/psp/ucb/EMPLOYEE/HRMS/c/HRS_HRAM.HRS_APP_SCHJOB.GBL?Page=HRS_APP_JBPST&Action=U&FOCUS=Applicant&SiteId=21&JobOpeningId=8253&PostingSeq=1)

We are making a new version of our open source genome browser with React and
typescript (think data visualization, but lots of interesting software
architecture too). Familiarity with bioinformatics a plus, but not required.

------
johnnymonster
AWS Security| Software Development Engineer | Arlington, VA | Full-Time | VISA
| ONSITE (remote for now)

I'm the Hiring manager for this role, not a recruiter. Contact me directly
first and I'll make the referral.

Looking for an experience SDE who wants to get on the ground floor of an
exciting opportunity in the security space! Come build something new! You
would be foundational in building the team and creating the product from the
ground up. This position will be located in the new HQ2 in Arlington, VA once
Virginia opens back up for business. Please contact me directly for more
details.

Contact: ajnls@amazon.com

------
gregpower
Amazon Fire TV Mobile | Software Development Engineer | Austin, TX | Full-time
| Onsite (remote for now)

My team owns the Fire TV mobile app for iOS, Android and Fire devices. We're
primarily a companion app for Fire TV devices (#1 streaming media player in
the US), and we're looking to expand the Fire TV platform with more mobile-
first experiences.

We're building the team to deliver an exciting roadmap for 2021. Our work is
mobile-focused, but we also own code running on Fire TV devices.

I'm specifically looking for experienced iOS and Android developers, but am
happy to talk to developers wanting to move into the mobile space.

For a referral, please reach out to me, Greg, at gefpower@amazon.com

[https://www.amazon.jobs/en/jobs/1106342/software-
development...](https://www.amazon.jobs/en/jobs/1106342/software-development-
engineer-firetv)

------
dan-jackson
Driverbase | AI powered car search | Full-time | REMOTE-FIRST (United States)
| [https://driverbase.com](https://driverbase.com)

We are building a better car search experience that helps drivers find their
optimal vehicle based on their unique situation and transact with top rated
dealerships.

We are hiring for: 1\. Director of Engineering (AI) 2\. Software Engineer 3\.
React JavaScript Developer 4. Community Manager

Apply Here:
[https://driverbase.com/company/careers/](https://driverbase.com/company/careers/)

We have been remote first since we started in 2018. Our current team members
are located in Seattle, WA Burlington, VT Boston, MA and Raleigh NC.
[https://driverbase.com/company/team/](https://driverbase.com/company/team/)

------
KevinHayen
Elevate Labs | Senior Android Engineer | Full time REMOTE (US or Canada)

[https://jobs.lever.co/elevatelabs/50161a85-fc59-4c3b-9d77-a6...](https://jobs.lever.co/elevatelabs/50161a85-fc59-4c3b-9d77-a61b3541f7f2?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Hacker%20News)

To support our growing products, we're looking for an experienced Android
engineer who has a passion for building great user experiences, pays
meticulous attention to details, and believes in software that helps its
users. You’ll lead the continued Android development of our flagship app,
Elevate. In our collaborative environment, you’ll also work across teams and
projects to build amazing products that educate and delight our customers. As
a senior member of the team, you’ll have the opportunity to guide the
direction of our products and our engineering team.

------
ca123
Composable Analytics | Boston, MA |
[https://composable.ai](https://composable.ai) Full-time positions for:

\- Front-End UI Developers passionate about creating well-architected user
interfaces and fluent in current best practices for responsive and accessible
design.

\- Junior and Senior level Software Engineers that have the ability to work
across all layers of the application, from back-end databases to the UI.

\- DataOps, data engineers and data scientists knowledgable in developing and
training data models and building data-driven products.

Opportunities are ideal for those that have an interest in designing and
building large-scale, distributed, web-based platforms, utilizing cutting-edge
technologies.

More info at [https://composable.ai/careers/](https://composable.ai/careers/)

~~~
mau11
Are you open to remote candidates?

------
Peroni
Permutive (YC S14) | Scala Engineer | London, UK | Full-time | ONSITE |
£70k-£100k

Permutive are developing a next generation data platform for a world with a
trillion devices, and we think applying functional programming techniques like
compositionality and type-safety is the best way to build these massive
distributed systems.

We are looking for backend engineers with Scala experience to develop our
real-time data management platform. You'll use a wide range of technologies to
build functionality that solves previously-impossible problems for our
customers and helps them deliver value through our platform.

Apply directly here:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/permutive/jobs/4646719002](https://boards.greenhouse.io/permutive/jobs/4646719002)

If you have any questions, just drop me an email stevie at permutive.com

------
offworldlive
Off World Live | Senior Typescript Engineer | UK | Fully Remote | Full-time /
Part Time | [https://offworld.live](https://offworld.live)

Off World Live is a small team of artists and programmers working on an Unreal
Engine plugin for streaming interactive 360 video in realtime from virtual
games worlds. We were recently behind the 3 36hour + live streams of the live
virtual club night Club Quarantaene.

The core plugin is written in C++ / HLSL, but we are increasingly building out
web infrastructure -- both frontend and servers to handle customer's
interaction with our streaming pipeline.

We are looking for somebody with at least a year's experience in Typescript,
more than 4 years in Javascript and at least a year in modern React to help us
with:

\- Building a new node.js service for improving live interactions with our 360
live streams

\- Maintaining our stream management interface

A real plus would be for somebody with knowledge of Go as we have other parts
of our core infrastructure written in Go.

More broadly we are looking for somebody who:

\- is easy-going and fits into our flexible, relaxed, open-minded team

\- is interested in pursuing relatively independent medium-term researched
based projects / tasks

\- is curious about software and systems in general

\- has visual attention to detail especially when building UI

We think you would particularly enjoy this if you are interested in games,
art, virtual worlds and novel interactions.

We are currently part-funded by an Innovate UK SMART grant so only apply if
you have a UK national insurance number and the right to work in the UK. We
are fully remote so location is unimportant.

We particularly encourage applications from diverse candidates.

Email us info@offworld.live with your CV.

------
julianshapiro
[https://DemandCurve.com](https://DemandCurve.com) | Growth Content Marketer |
Remote (North America) | Full-Time | [https://demandcurve.com/careers#job-
content-marketer](https://demandcurve.com/careers#job-content-marketer)

We offer growth marketing services to startups. We train them in growth, we
connect with them with growth contractors, and we run a popular growth
newsletter.

For the first time, we're hiring a full-time, remote content marketer. You
must also be a growth marketer — so you can write in-depth content about
marketing best practices.

Learn more about the role here:

[https://demandcurve.com/careers#job-content-
marketer](https://demandcurve.com/careers#job-content-marketer)

We pay very well and have a chillllll culture with great work/life balance.

Would love to hear from you.

------
mfarmstead
Farmstead | Senior Software Engineer | Full-time | REMOTE

Our mission at Farmstead is to make fresh, high-quality food accessible to
everyone. We’re a new delivery-only grocer that’s re-inventing grocery from
the ground up.

We have a fully-remote engineering team of three people currently and are
looking to add a couple senior full-stack engineers with experience building
solutions for complex and demanding environments. In addition to the customer
website, we build applications to power procurement, warehouse, pick-pack and
delivery.

Our tech stack is React and Rails with Postgres running on Heroku. See our
posting for more details, and note that while the posting is written with an
emphasis on front-end skills, we have equal need for someone with deep back-
end skills.

Full-Stack Software Engineer:
[https://grnh.se/73fea0c93us](https://grnh.se/73fea0c93us)

------
rpaciarotti
IOMED | Data Engineer | Barcelona, Spain | Full Time | Onsite

Are you looking for a job with a direct impact on healthcare?

* Problem: Clinical data is messy and makes research slow. * Mission: To structure clinical data and give unified, standardized access to it. * Product: Natural language processing models and a unified SQL data access interface for researchers. * Traction: Validated idea, Validated business model, growing and scaling stage. * Funding: +2y runout and growing. Backed by national and international VCs. * Stack: Python, Cython, SQL, Postgres, Kubernetes among others * Values: Scientific, methodic, transparent, hard workers with a HUGE emphasis on work-life balance. Join a multidisciplinary team working hard to make clinical research faster, accessible and ubiquitous. Also it's a nice excuse to enjoy Barcelona's vibe and nice weather!

IOMED | NLP Data Scientist| Barcelona, Spain | Full Time | Onsite

Are you looking for a job with a direct impact on healthcare?

* Problem: Clinical data is messy and makes research slow. * Mission: To structure clinical data and give unified, standardized access to it. * Product: Natural language processing models and a unified SQL data access interface for researchers. * Traction: Validated idea, Validated business model, growing and scaling stage. * Funding: +2y runout and growing. Backed by national and international VCs. * Stack: Python and Data Science libraries (pandas, numpy), general ML knowledge, experience with NN (libraries: keras, tensorflow) and NLP * Values: Scientific, methodic, transparent, hard workers with a HUGE emphasis on work-life balance. Join a multidisciplinary team working hard to make clinical research faster, accessible and ubiquitous. Also it's a nice excuse to enjoy Barcelona's vibe and nice weather!

Want to know more? Ping me at rocio@iomed.health Check our site for more info
[https://iomed.health/en](https://iomed.health/en)

------
tannerc
Gem | Senior Product Designers | San Francisco (ONSITTE only) | Full Time |
[https://gem.com](https://gem.com)

Gem is creating the modern platform for talent teams, from recruiters and
sourcers to recruiting agencies and talent operation managers. We just had our
third anniversary and are about to announce some big things in the coming
weeks.

I'm Head of Design at the company and looking to build out the team with two-
to-three senior product designers. Whoever joins me will work to produce
tangible designs but also: define culture and processes for design in the
company, conduct research and share insights, and much, much more. It's a
really exciting time to be in the company.

Apply here:
[https://www.gem.com/careers?gh_jid=4630197002](https://www.gem.com/careers?gh_jid=4630197002)

------
irtefa
Jam | Founding Engineer | Full-time | Remote (US/EU timezones)

Jam ([https://jam.dev](https://jam.dev)) is looking for a founding engineer to
join a team of three ex-Cloudflare teammates building the product we wished we
could have used while building parts of Cloudflare.

We're builders building for builders, our goal is simple: to help teams ship
products faster by bringing the out-of-the-flow communication happening in
tools like Jira and Slack into-the-flow.

More about us and the role: [https://www.notion.so/Founding-Engineer-
ff63a0bf33734fe89390...](https://www.notion.so/Founding-Engineer-
ff63a0bf33734fe8939061fc941ed586)

If this sounds like something that could be interesting to you, we'd love to
chat.

Reach out to dani@jam.dev, subject line: `javascript with a side of ${favorite
kind of jam} jam`

------
hartator
SerpApi | [https://serpapi.com](https://serpapi.com) | Senior Backend Engineer
| Austin, TX | Full-time | ONSITE or FULLY REMOTE AND REMOTE FIRST COMPANY |
$150k 1099

SerpApi is a real time API to access search engine results. We solve the
issues of having to rent proxies, solving captchas, and JSON parsing in an
easy to use and integrate API for our customers.

Our current stack is Ruby, Rails, MongoDB, and React.JS. We are looking for a
senior backend developer. Experience in Ruby, Javascript, Proxies, CAPTCHA
solving, or Browser tech are definitely pulses.

Awesome work environment: We do continuous integration, continuous
deployments, code reviews, code pairings, profit sharing, and most of
communication is async via GitHub. We also value transparency and are a proud
organizational member of the EFF.

Contact Julien @ julien _AT_ serpapi.com mentioning HN.

~~~
jjohansson
This is a really cool tool! Wow.

~~~
hartator
Thanks! :)

------
mikebabineau
Second Measure (YC S15) | SF Bay Area - San Mateo, CA (downtown) | ONSITE
(remote during COVID-19) |
[https://secondmeasure.com](https://secondmeasure.com)

\----

Second Measure analyzes billions of anonymized credit card transactions to
answer real-time questions about consumer behavior.

Through our self-service analytics platform, we help our clients – some of the
world’s largest brands and investment firms – answer questions like:

    
    
      - How did SoulCycle's recent connection to a presidential fundraiser affect ridership? [1]
      - Where is Uber gaining or losing market share? [2]
      - Which restaurant delivery company reigns in NYC? [3]
      - (Check out our research blog [2])
    

We’re 60 people today — mostly senior engineers and data scientists — and are
backed by a strong mix of VCs (Bessemer, Norwest, YC) and banks (Goldman
Sachs, Citi, Jefferies).

We’re looking for other strong builders, especially those who can grow into
leadership roles:

    
    
      - Software Engineer (Frontend)
      - Business Development (Institutional Investors)
    

I'm a founder (mike@). Apply directly [4] or email jobs@ and CC me.

[1] [https://www.fastcompany.com/90405922/soulcycle-customers-
tak...](https://www.fastcompany.com/90405922/soulcycle-customers-take-a-dip)

[2] [https://secondmeasure.com/datapoints/rideshare-industry-
over...](https://secondmeasure.com/datapoints/rideshare-industry-overview/)

[3] [https://www.wsj.com/articles/grubhubs-struggles-could-
chill-...](https://www.wsj.com/articles/grubhubs-struggles-could-chill-food-
delivery-hype-11571580002)

[4] [https://secondmeasure.com/jobs/](https://secondmeasure.com/jobs/)

------
alexirobbins
Tamber | ML Co-Founder | San Francisco, CA | Full-time, ONSITE

We’re an AI + infrastructure start-up, developing neural networks and super-
easy tooling that bring high performance personalization to companies that
aren’t Google or Facebook.

\- Tripled in scale over past 3 months (customers include yc alums, startups
you have heard of)

\- Closing the 10X gap between top tech companies’ personalization tech and
everyone else’s with no-consulting-necessary reusable neural nets.

\- Backed by wonderful early-stage investors, who are exceptional in both
their portfolios and their humble know-how.

This isn’t like the other posts on here so this might not be the right place.
I’m not looking for a hire. I’m looking for a collaborator and partner to help
me scale this up into a great company.

You:

\- Are a builder, not a purist.

\- Have built something novel with/involving ML

\- 2+ years industry or research experience

\- Ready to take on a hard problem, not tirekicking

Email me if you’re interested: alexi@tamber.com

------
stephaniedeer
Percona|MySQL DBA|REMOTE|Americas Pacific Time
Zone|[https://www.percona.com/about-percona/careers/mysql-dba-
remo...](https://www.percona.com/about-percona/careers/mysql-dba-remote-4)

As a MySQL DBA at Percona, you support a wide variety of clients and their
environments, ensuring you are always challenged and learning. Join our team
and work with some of the best DBAs in the world, who also know how to have
fun and lend a helping hand.

Percona is a remote-first, highly-respected thought leader in the open source
community, providing both expertise and software to open source users
globally. We offer a culture where your ideas and your voice are welcome. We
offer a highly collaborative environment and staff development is a top
priority.

------
erex78
August Health | Front End Engineer, HTML+CSS Guru | San Francisco or REMOTE |
Full time

We're working on a new company to improve how people age in our country.

A demographic "perfect storm" is brewing over the next 25 years: (1) the 80+
population will double to more than 30 million people, (2) the family
caregiver ratio will almost cut in half (and is further hurt as more children
move away from their parents), and (3) as life expectancy rises, people are
living for years with complex health issues and disability.

And annual long term care costs are about $400 billion today. Our goal is to
make a significant difference in care quality for elders and put a dent in
healthcare costs in the country.

-

We're looking for a founding front-end developer to join us, especially
someone with several years of experience building and shipping complex
applications. Our team has a pretty technical background and we like to
balance building thoughtfully with getting things shipped.

We are also on the lookout for somebody who can turn high fidelity mockups
into (non-functional) html+css components that other developers can run with.
This person should be excited getting into the weeds of tiny design details
and the know-how to use well-formed css to make them real.

Please email erez AT augusthealth.com.

-

Prior to this, we cofounded and sold a big-data mapping company, Mapsense, to
Apple. Our team of 7 has a strong technical background and also includes a
physician with years of experience with geriatric patients. We recently raised
a round of financing from tier-1 VCs.

The first few hires for a company set the engineering practices, philosophy,
culture for the future - and we are looking for people who are excited by
these parts of company building in addition to the technical parts.

We're using react for those that like to search for keywords, but it probably
shouldn't be that important.

------
ryanf20
20spokes | Full Stack Software Engineer | Chicago & Remote (US Only)

20spokes is looking for its next team member. We’re a small team that work in
web development building web apps and mobile apps. The office is located in
Ravenswood just off the Montrose Brown Line and Ravenswood Metra.

20spokes is growing fast and quickly becoming one of the premier agencies in
Chicago for startups. Projects are exciting and new as we work with our
clients to build their ideas and businesses start on the web. Our unique and
broad experience helps us work effectively with projects ranging from 2-6
months.

Full Stack Developer - [https://www.builtinchicago.org/job/engineer/full-
stack-softw...](https://www.builtinchicago.org/job/engineer/full-stack-
software-engineer/100257)

------
assembly
Zappos | Senior Software Engineer- Full Stack | Las Vegas, NV | Onsite or
Remote (U.S. only) | [https://www.zappos.com](https://www.zappos.com)

We are a small team helping groups throughout the organization solve problems
and develop new ideas. Our projects focus on the future of Zappos by building
interactive experiences centered around customer service. We are a nimble team
that moves fast and empowers others to build and experiment with new Zappos
experiences rapidly.

We are looking for someone with experience working with Ruby on Rails and
React. The position can be based in Las Vegas or remote.

Apply here:
[https://app.jobvite.com/j?cj=ohGO9fwE&s=HackerNews](https://app.jobvite.com/j?cj=ohGO9fwE&s=HackerNews)

~~~
rizzy
Hi, on here you say the position can be remote, but on the application page it
says, "Work remotely temporarily due to COVID-19"

Is it a full time remote position or only temporary?

Thanks!

------
ozgor
Simon Data | Senior (frontend, backend, full-stack, data) engineers & eng.
manager | New York or REMOTE (US timezones preferred) | Full Time |
[https://www.simondata.com/](https://www.simondata.com/)

We're building a CDP (Customer Data Platform) allowing businesses to unify ALL
their data and execute cohesive personalized campaigns across every channel by
integrating seamlessly with every tool in the marketing tech stack.

We're hiring across the board senior engineers to help us push our product and
infrastructure to the next level. Lots of interesting challenges to get your
hands on. We're dealing with huge amount of data, real-time, graph modeling,
graph visualizations, predictive, etc.

If interested please send me your resume/Linkedin at mathieu (at) simondata
(dot) com

------
mackross
HappyCo | Senior Technical Product Support Engineer | East coast/DC | Full-
time, Distributed with customer visit

We aim to deliver delightful software for multifamily properties, looking to
build stronger and happier communities by making property managers the
residents' hero.

We're headquartered in SF, but have people distributed across the US, and an
engineering team in Australia.

This role is to be the technical expert for a _very_ big customer in DC, so
we're looking for someone with that magical crossover of technical and people
skillsets.

stack: golong, react/redux, dart, rails, postgres, k8s More details and to
apply: [https://happyco.breezy.hr/p/ec458f89a646-senior-technical-
pr...](https://happyco.breezy.hr/p/ec458f89a646-senior-technical-product-
support-engineer)

------
trueaccjobs
TrueAccord | San Francisco, CA and Remote | Full Time | 13 engineering jobs

____________________

Product and Mission

We have pioneered a new way of helping consumers deal with debt while
safeguarding their credit scores. Using ML models to understand our consumers
better, we remove the need for aggressive debt collectors completely, and work
with consumers to cure their late debts with customized payment plans.
TrueAccord has already helped over 11M consumers deal with late debt!

____________________

Team

40 full-time engineers, mostly in the SF Bay Area with a few scattered around
the country.

____________________

Tech Stack

TypeScript | Java | AngularJS | Node.js | ReactJS | Scala | Tensorflow | Spark
| Jupyter | Kotlin | React Native

____________________

More about the TrueAccord engineering team, CTO, culture, and jobs:

[https://bit.ly/trueaccordengineeringjobs](https://bit.ly/trueaccordengineeringjobs)

------
jelly-alex
Jellyfish | Generalist Engineer | Boston, MA | Full-Time | ONSITE

Jellyfish is creating a platform that will change the way organizations
measure their software development efforts and improve strategic decision-
making.

As a member of the engineering team at Jellyfish, you'll be working closely
with other team members and our customers as we expand and refine what our
platform can do, while helping to shape way we work together as our team
grows. You might be integrating new data sources, building new ways of
visualizing our data, or working with customers to make sure they're getting
the most of our platform.

We're a small team today, growing into a larger team over the coming months
and years. There's a lot of work to do, and we'd love your help.

About you:

\- You have experience building and supporting production software systems

\- You are great at asking questions, figuring out what needs to be done,
building consensus, and executing

\- You love learning new things and teaching others what you know

\- You are a strong programmer with some set of programming tools, even if
they're not the ones we are using

\- You have strong communication skills, and enjoy teamwork

Bonus points if:

\- You bring strong skills with our technology stack (Python 3 / Django /
Postgres, hosted on AWS)

\- You have worked in a small startup before, and loved it

\- You bring experience and opinions about the different ways engineering
teams can work and the tools they use

We believe that it takes a diverse team to build the best company we can.
Jellyfish welcomes people from all backgrounds and especially encourages
applications from members of groups underrepresented in the software industry.

Apply at [https://jobs.lever.co/jellyfish](https://jobs.lever.co/jellyfish)

------
footstock
Footstock | footstock.com | Senior Backend/Devops Engineer | Remote (Europe) |
Full-Time

Footstock is a a next level fantasy football product. With over 5000% of our
initial crowdfunding target reached and a mid-7-figure series a in its final
steps, we are on a great trajectory! We are looking for an experienced
Devops/Backend engineer to help us scale. You should have profound experience
with Java, Spring and Hibernate plus ideally Postgres, AWS and Devops. Not
everything is a must, but we are looking for professionals who can contribute
asap. Our team of 11 works completely remote and is distribute over Europe. We
are looking for professional and independent engineers who wanna join an
exciting and fast growing startup!

Please send your cv to jobs@footstock.com

------
konz
ML6 | Machine Learning Engineer, Data Engineer | Python, TensorFlow, Google
Cloud Platform | Full-time | Amsterdam, Berlin, Ghent (EU)

We are a Machine Learning consulting company that builds end-to-end Machine
Learning solutions. By applying the latest AI research, we keep our clients at
the forefront of innovation.

If you are interested check out:
[https://ml6.eu/resource/](https://ml6.eu/resource/)

You will mostly work with TensorFlow and Python to solve hard Machine Learning
tasks and help to put these into production. As Premier Google Cloud Service
Partner, ML6 has a very strong relationship with Google, providing you options
to collaborate and alpha test a lot of their latest ML tools.

We are looking for:

• Machine Learning Engineer

• Data Engineer

• Data Analyst

• Software Engineer

• Front End Developer

Apply at: [https://jobs.ml6.eu](https://jobs.ml6.eu)

------
msy_
Cardiologs | Software Engineer (Python) | Boston, MA | ONSITE, VISA | Fulltime

Since 2014, Cardiologs provides a cloud-based solution powered by a medical-
grade AI, which already automates 80% of the labor required to perform an
expert-level diagnostic. Thousands of patients are diagnosed around the world
every month thanks to Cardiologs.

Cardiologs is the world’s first medical device powered by deep learning, to
have received regulatory clearance (CE Mark in August 2016). It is also among
the first to have received FDA clearance (June 2017).

Our stack includes Ruby on Rails, Angular, Python, PostgreSQL, Docker,
Kubernetes, GitHub.

Apply at
[https://jobs.lever.co/cardiologs/15953eee-d4e3-4302-b208-177...](https://jobs.lever.co/cardiologs/15953eee-d4e3-4302-b208-1779337bc653)

------
qloo
Qloo | Senior+ Backend, Data | Full Time | ONSITE or REMOTE (NYC & Amsterdam)

Qloo predicts consumer taste across media, entertainment, consumer products,
fashion, hospitality and travel in a privacy-centric manner. We have an API
and maintain some consumer-facing projects. We were funded by investors like
AXA and Elton John, Leonardo DiCaprio, Barry Sternlicht, and others.

We're a small team with big output.

We have two senior (and above) positions with flexible titles and tasks,
depending on experience:

1\. Data/some ML: Python, deep database knowledge, Spark, EMR, Postgres, AWS,
Jupyter, Papermill, some Tensorflow.

2\. API/Backend: Flask, GraphQL (Apollo, Graphile), AWS lambda, Postgres,
Redis, Node.

We would also appreciate if you had some experience in: ElasticSearch,
DynamoDB, TypeScript, Serverless Framework.

jobs@qloo.com Subject: Hacker News

Please mention your location and include links to any relevant projects.

------
ibz
F2Pool | Software Engineer | REMOTE |
[https://jobs.lever.co/fish](https://jobs.lever.co/fish)

We are F2Pool, the biggest mining pool on planet Earth. Looking for crypto
fans anywhere in the world to join our distributed team and help us contribute
to the healthy alternative to the never stopping money printers. Some of us
are Bitcoin believers, but because we also believe in diversity, we hire
people from different ethnic backgrounds and also people who believe in coins
other than BTC. UX designer, Front-end developer, back-end developer, DevOps.
Send us a nice email at jobs@f2pool.io or apply using Lever directly.
[https://jobs.lever.co/fish](https://jobs.lever.co/fish) Thanks!

------
songc
Songspace | Full Time | Nashville USA | Onsite or Remote |
[https://songspace.com](https://songspace.com)

Songspace’s mission is to streamline creative and business workflows that
contribute to a more efficient and transparent music industry. Foremost,
Songspace is a catalog management and pitch tracking SaaS, combining features
from Dropbox/Box, iTunes, GoogleDocs and SoundCloud in one product. Secondly
as a tool that enhances the workflows across a team or group, Songspace
empowers all users to have complete control of their catalog and data, which
in our view is the first step towards a more transparent industry overall.

We are currently hiring for:

\- Data Developer (Python + AWS)

[https://songspace.com/careers](https://songspace.com/careers)

------
brendanyounger
Logistimatics ([https://logistimatics.com](https://logistimatics.com)) | North
Carolina | Full-time | REMOTE (US-based please) | up to $150K

We track everything. We specialize in tracking vehicles, high value shipments
(including human organs!), supply chains, and people with low cost, battery
powered GPS trackers.

We're a small, remote-first engineering team that gets stuff done with a
minimum of fuss. We take pride in being profitable, bootstrapped, and
extremely useful to our customers.

Open position:

* Full Stack Engineer: [https://logistimatics.com/careers/](https://logistimatics.com/careers/)

Tech Stack: React/React Native, Node.js, AWS, Postgres

Compensation: $100K to $150K depending on experience

Please feel free to contact me directly: brendan.younger (at)
logistimatics.com

~~~
webmaven
When you say "people", do you mean like electronic ankle monitor bracelets, or
something else?

------
mcastle
AIRx Health | Software Engineer | SF Bay Area | Full-time | Remote

AIRx Health is building the next-generation digital healthcare company for
chronic conditions and for COVID-19. If you're interested in saving lives with
every push of code, apply now to join our growing team. We're already making a
big impact in helping people with COVID-19 and chronic conditions, including
lung disease and hypertension, and are backed by notable investors, such as
Village Global, ACME Capital, and Y Combinator. Ideal candidates will have 3+
years experience and enjoy regularly shipping code. We cover all healthcare
for employees and dependents, provide a matching 401(k), and contribute to
employees' student loan payments.

Our tech stack includes Python, Django, PostgreSQL, AWS, and JavaScript.

Apply by emailing: apply@airxhealth.com

------
toffees
Toffee | Back-End Laravel/PHP Engineer | REMOTE |
[https://www.toffee.com](https://www.toffee.com) | Part-Time

Hi all, Toffee founder here. Our goal at Toffee is to create the eBay for
digital products. We want to make it as simple and seamless as possible to buy
and sell any digital product imaginable, whether that's an eBook, film, music,
in-game item or otherwise.

You can take a look at the marketplace here:
[https://www.toffee.com](https://www.toffee.com)

We are hiring a back-end Laravel/PHP engineer. You'll want to have extensive
knowledge of the Laravel ecosystem, watched all Laracasts episodes (twice),
and have a knack for all things back-end.

Contact hello@toffee.com & reference this post. I personally respond to all
emails!

------
mlkmt
Rappi YCW16 | Go / iOS / Android developers | Remote (Anywhere, latam
preferred) | Full-time | [https://rappi.com](https://rappi.com)

Rappi quickly grew from on-demand delivery to a superapp for latam. We already
deliver groceries, sell electronics, offer next-gen debit cards/app, host
games and are looking to build and scale our newest verticals.

The superapp team is looking for people who are quick on their feet and
addicted to building product and generating impact. We are already a large
company (received > $1B in funding) but the superapp team operates as a group
of startups.

Apply if you like building scaleable products that reach millions of users,
generates millions in GMV and has a positive impact in the world.

To apply, reach out at: impact@rappi.com

------
thearrow
Oncora Medical | Senior Software Engineer (Data Platform) | REMOTE | Full-time
| [https://oncoramedical.com/](https://oncoramedical.com/)

Oncora Medical is an oncology software and data company dedicated to helping
physicians and scientists collect and use real-world data to improve outcomes
for cancer patients. We work with world-leading cancer centers such as MD
Anderson and Northwell Health, and global device companies like Varian Medical
Systems.

We're looking for an experienced engineer to help develop our data platform
that integrates and transforms multiple, messy healthcare data sources into
clean, usable data so that we can learn from every cancer patient.

Apply: [https://bit.ly/2ARcAOA](https://bit.ly/2ARcAOA)

------
lzaf
Customer.io ([https://customer.io](https://customer.io)) | Senior Site
Reliability Engineer (SRE) | Portland Oregon | Full time | Remote

About us: Our mission at Customer.io is to power automated communication that
people like to receive. Today over 1,500 internet businesses use Customer.io
to manage, send, and track performance of email, SMS, and push notifications.
Unlike typical marketing platforms, Customer.io helps businesses increase
relevance by using behavioral data: what people do or don’t do when logged in
to a web or mobile app.

Role: Senior Site Reliability Engineer (SRE)
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/customerio/jobs/2226703](https://boards.greenhouse.io/customerio/jobs/2226703)

------
prisharmaaaa
WazirX | Bengaluru, India | Onsite

Senior Product Manager:
[https://forms.gle/GFg2SYTHY8dDNqgB7](https://forms.gle/GFg2SYTHY8dDNqgB7)

DevOps Engineer:
[https://forms.gle/4MM5MS315yfknvvr7](https://forms.gle/4MM5MS315yfknvvr7)

Senior Application Security Engineer:
[https://forms.gle/sYHeaVxZ7DRVYwgD6](https://forms.gle/sYHeaVxZ7DRVYwgD6)

Web Frontend Engineer:
[https://forms.gle/NEonoChhCFx62gxk6](https://forms.gle/NEonoChhCFx62gxk6)

We’re the most popular cryptocurrency exchange in India. We were recently
acquired by Binance. Check us out: [https://wazirx.com](https://wazirx.com)

------
dgelks
Bibliu.com | Backend Developer | Remote | Full-time

BibliU is a London-based startup spun out of the University of Oxford. We have
developed a modern eTextbooks platform that integrates fully with library and
university systems and we're already working closely with many UK and US
universities.

We are looking for backend Node.js engineers to help us scale up our
institutional product.

Benefits of working with us:

\- Great group of people to work with \- Flexible working hours and location
\- 43 days PTO plus paternity/maternity leave \- Annual company & developer
retreats

To apply please head to [https://bibliu.recruitee.com/o/backend-software-
engineer-rem...](https://bibliu.recruitee.com/o/backend-software-engineer-
remote-nodejs)

------
esilverman
FeaturePeek | Marketing | Full Time | San Francisco/Remote

[https://featurepeek.slite.com/api/s/note/Jv5238hyPEna1NtS649...](https://featurepeek.slite.com/api/s/note/Jv5238hyPEna1NtS649wrc/Open-
Positions-FeaturePeek)

Today, frontend review processes are either inefficient or non-existent.
FeaturePeek’s deployment preview platform shortens feedback loops between
Engineering and Product teams, helping them meet their goals on time without
the stress of scrambling at the end of a release cycle.

FeaturePeek is a venture-backed, early-stage startup. The company has recently
raised $1.8 million from Y Combinator and Matrix Partners and is looking for a
marketing leader with the experience to take the company to the next level.

------
jrdngonen
Compound (YC S19) | San Francisco, CA | Onsite & Remote |
[https://withcompound.com/](https://withcompound.com/) Compound does wealth
management for people who work at technology companies. We build software to
help you optimize your startup equity and manage your wealth. We are a well
funded team moving quickly!

Hiring engineers:

* Fullstack engineer [https://withcompound.com/careers/fullstack-software-engineer](https://withcompound.com/careers/fullstack-software-engineer)

* Frontend engineer [https://withcompound.com/careers/frontend-software-engineer](https://withcompound.com/careers/frontend-software-engineer)

Contact us: jordan@withcompound.com

------
imrank1
Smartsheet | Full time Senior Software Engineer | Bellevue WA | smartsheet.com

My team is looking for a full stack engineer with a lean toward front end
skills. Our primary stack is Java for backend, React with Typescript on the
front end with AWS as our infra. We operate in a dev ops model and have built
a range of event and data micro-services that consume data from various other
services. We have some exciting new greenfield projects coming up this year
where will let users of our platform learn more about their usage of
Smartsheet and their data.

[https://www.smartsheet.com/careers/position/2224567/senior-s...](https://www.smartsheet.com/careers/position/2224567/senior-
software-development-engineer-events-insights)

------
sproefke
Truveris | NYC, US (REMOTE) | Fulltime | www.truveris.com

Truveris develops software that works to improve market access & affordability
for prescription drugs.

We are hiring for a number of roles in data & engineering including: software
engineers (various levels of experience), QA automation engineers, DevOps
engineers and data scientists

Tech stack: Python (pylon, pyramid, django, flask), AWS, Linux, Postgresql,
React.js, sqlalchemy, spark...

Please apply on our website
([https://jobs.lever.co/truveris](https://jobs.lever.co/truveris)) or email
Sarah directly at sproefke@truveris.com

------
princehonest
HyperCube | Software Engineer | New York, NY (NYC) & San Francisco Bay Area,
CA (SF) & Tel Aviv, Israel | Full-time |
[https://grnh.se/7bf4a2f63us](https://grnh.se/7bf4a2f63us)

Do you want to work on challenging machine learning and distributed systems
problems? HyperCube is a real-time serving engine for deep learning retrieval
applications.

Required experience

\- We are looking for software engineers with at least 3 years of experience

\- At least one scripting language, such as Python, Scala, etc.

\- At least one compiled language, such as C++, Go, Java, etc.

Preferred experience, 2 or more of the following:

\- At least one deep learning framework, such as Tensorflow, PyTorch, MXNet,
etc.

\- Building web-scale services and/or distributed systems

\- Productionizing machine learning models and applications

\- Embeddings and nearest-neighbor search algorithms

\- Information retrieval (i.e. Lucene, Elasticsearch, database internals,
etc.)

\- Hardware acceleration (CPU, GPU, TPU, FPGA, etc.)

Our current tech stack: AWS, Kubernetes, Python, C++. HyperCube is a
distributed team with offices in New York, NY, San Mateo, CA, and Tel Aviv,
Israel. Our team includes world-class scientists and engineers who built large
scale ML applications and platforms (including Amazon SageMaker) at leading
companies and cloud providers. We are passionate about building great
solutions by pushing the boundaries of science and technology.

Apply here: (NYC) [https://grnh.se/7bf4a2f63us](https://grnh.se/7bf4a2f63us)

(SF Bay Area): [https://grnh.se/8af359d63us](https://grnh.se/8af359d63us)

(Tel Aviv): [https://grnh.se/ef65badd3us](https://grnh.se/ef65badd3us)

------
rpenchina
Braze | Senior Engineers (Android / iOS / Back End / Front End / DevOps / SRE)
| New York City, NY | FULL-TIME ONSITE VISA

Braze delivers customer experiences across email, mobile, SMS, and web.
Customers, including Seamless, HBO, Disney, Urban Outfitters, and Venmo, use
the Braze platform to facilitate real-time experiences between brands and
consumers in a more authentic and human way. And we do it at scale – each
month, tens of billions of messages are sent to a network of over 2 billion
active users through Braze.

Need more proof? Braze was named a Leader in the Gartner Magic Quadrant for
Mobile Marketing Platforms in 2019. The company has also been named on the
Forbes Cloud 100, Inc. Magazine’s 2019 Best Places to Work, and Crain's 2019
Best Places to Work in NYC lists. We are headquartered in New York with
offices in London, San Francisco and Singapore. And we have over 400 employees
and are growing!

* Senior Android Engineer: [https://grnh.se/mcd7v31](https://grnh.se/mcd7v31) * Senior iOS Engineer: [https://grnh.se/b52nxi1](https://grnh.se/b52nxi1) * Senior DevOps Engineer: [https://grnh.se/h4psfq1](https://grnh.se/h4psfq1) * Senior Backend Engineer: [https://grnh.se/rh1uey1](https://grnh.se/rh1uey1) * Senior Front-End Engineer: [https://grnh.se/qn7v6a1](https://grnh.se/qn7v6a1) * Senior Site Reliability Engineer: [https://grnh.se/1180s4vp1](https://grnh.se/1180s4vp1) * Staff Engineer: [https://grnh.se/4a7949431](https://grnh.se/4a7949431) * Director of IT/Security: [https://grnh.se/f6e106e71](https://grnh.se/f6e106e71)

To learn more about engineering at Braze, please check out our engineering
blog: [https://www.braze.com/perspectives/tag/building-
braze](https://www.braze.com/perspectives/tag/building-braze)

------
MerelvH
Stream.io ([https://getstream.io](https://getstream.io)) | Software engineers
| Amsterdam | Onsite | Visa | Full time

Stream’s mission is to provide cloud components that allow product owners to
ship apps faster, more securely and with better user experience. We are an
ambitious and rapidly growing startup that power feeds and chat for over 500
million end-users.

We are looking to hire full time onsite developers:

* Backend Software Engineers (Go) * Site Reliability Engineer * Android Developer

Our tech stack: \- Go, Python, NodeJS

\- RocksDB, Postgresql, RabbitMQ

\- Django, Celery

\- AWS, Puppet, CloudFormation, Vagrant

\- Grafana, Graphite, ELK

\- Redis, Memcached

If this sounds interesting to you, head over to
[https://getstream.io/team/](https://getstream.io/team/) or email me on
merel@getstream.io.

------
erixhu
Rawa.tv | Director of Engineering | Remote (Non US/Canada based) | Full-time

We're a live streaming platform tailored for Arab speaking gamers in the MENA
region. We allow gamers to distribute their content and monetize their
passion.

We are looking for a Director of Engineering/Tech Lead to help us scale our
tech team and our product as we proceed with our growth.

The gaming industry in MENA is seeing the strongest growth worldwide (12.1%)
and this trend is expected to continue. We are in a very strong position to
capture this market and early results have been incredible so far.

Reach out to join the team at this early stage!

Our full job description can be found here:
[https://bit.ly/rawaTL](https://bit.ly/rawaTL)

------
trueacc
TrueAccord | San Francisco, CA and Remote | Full Time | 13 engineering jobs

____________________

Product and Mission

We have pioneered a new way of helping consumers deal with debt while
safeguarding their credit scores. Using ML models to understand our consumers
better, we remove the need for aggressive debt collectors completely, and work
with consumers to cure their late debts with customized payment plans.
TrueAccord has already helped over 11M consumers deal with late debt!

____________________

Team

40 full-time engineers, mostly in the SF Bay Area with a few scattered around
the country.

____________________

Tech Stack

TypeScript | Java | AngularJS | Node.js | ReactJS | Scala | Tensorflow | Spark
| Jupyter | Kotlin | React Native

____________________

More about the TrueAccord engineering team, CTO, culture, and jobs:

[https://bit.ly/trueaccordengineeringjobs](https://bit.ly/trueaccordengineeringjobs)

------
Bikemap_Vienna
Bikemap | [https://www.bikemap.net](https://www.bikemap.net) | Fullstack,
Frontend, Backend, Android Developer | Vienna, Austria | ONSITE / possibility
for remote work | Fulltime

Located in Vienna, we are the crowdsourced cycling map & navigation of the
world with a great community of more than 3M users across the globe who have
shared more than 5.5M cycling routes in all corners of the world. More
detailed information (including our tech stack) can be found here:
[https://blog.bikemap.net/jobs/](https://blog.bikemap.net/jobs/)

Feel free to apply on our website or reach out to us at join@bikemap.net.

Looking forward to hearing from you. Happy cycling

------
mcpostscript
Postscript.io (YC W19) | REMOTE (PT-ET Timezones) | Full-time Engineers (Full
Stack)

Postscript is a fully remote team of 24 looking for help in solving complex
problems like real-time streaming data (1000's of events per second) on the
back end and beautiful, simple ways of interacting with that data on the front
end.

We help ecommerce companies stay in touch with their customers (marketing,
customer service, order management, and other notifications via text
messaging).

We're scrappy hackers searching for similarly hungry individuals. We love
LEARNING & BUILDING and we want every one of our engineers to leave us ready
to start their own company.

Tech stack: Serverless Python / Flask - React - AWS

[https://grnh.se/de0ca6d62us](https://grnh.se/de0ca6d62us)

------
jbrantly
Derive Systems | Senior Software Engineer | ONSITE | Denver, CO

Derive Systems is a leading automotive technology company whose vision is to
empower customers to take control of their vehicles. We are seeking a senior
software engineer with big data experience to help build our next generation
telematics and vehicle management platform. If you're interested in IoT, data
pipelines, and real-time analytics then this is the place for you!

Our services technology stack is comprised of .NET Core, C#, MSSQL, Azure and
Google Cloud Platform. Come help us define our big data technology stack for
the future.

Apply here:
[https://jobs.jobvite.com/derivesystems/job/ouMOcfw0](https://jobs.jobvite.com/derivesystems/job/ouMOcfw0)

------
kejaed
MMIST | Ottawa, Canada | FT ONSITE | Software Engineering Manager

MMIST is hiring a Software Engineering Manager to lead our team of software
engineers and developers in producing cutting edge cargo UAVs, parachutist
navigation systems, and space & aircraft recovery systems.

Our customers include special operations forces around the world as well as
household (and HN) names in the aircraft and space recovery side of the
business.

We are looking for a software manager who is experienced in the aerospace SDLC
(DO-178C).

Ability to work on a Canadian Controlled Goods registered program is required.

Please see the link below for more details and how to apply.

[https://www.mmist.ca/phone/about.html#careers](https://www.mmist.ca/phone/about.html#careers)

------
yuval7
Amazon (Alexa) | Applied Scientist | Cambridge, MA or Remote (US)| Full-time /
Interns

My group in Alexa is looking for a scientist with experience in NLP and
research (publication record in ML/NLP). The core of the team is based in the
Boston area (Cambridge, MA) but we have some remote members and are open to
fully remote candidates who are based in the US. Also looking for interns
(MS/PhD students) for Jan/Feb 2021.

You can apply directly here: [https://www.amazon.jobs/en/jobs/922930/applied-
scientist-ale...](https://www.amazon.jobs/en/jobs/922930/applied-scientist-
alexa-nlu)

or reach out to me directly at <my_alias_without_number>.mer@gmail.com (I will
reply from my work email)

~~~
dbliss
We are also looking for an Applied Science Manager for the same org in
Toronto, Canada - [https://www.amazon.jobs/en/jobs/1187978/applied-science-
mana...](https://www.amazon.jobs/en/jobs/1187978/applied-science-manager)

------
tapad
Tapad | Full-Time | Onsite: Oslo & NYC | Open Compensation

Tapad is known for inventing and introducing the Tapad Graph™ to the industry.
At the heart of it, we dig data.

Tapad's Open Source tech stack (below) handle:

___________________________________________

Distributed Applications... Scala, Python

Distributed Computing... Google Cloud, BigQuery, DataFlow/Beam,

Open Source Technologies… Apache Spark, Apache Beam, Kubernetes

___________________________________________

Here are our open roles:

Senior Software Engineer(Oslo):
[https://grnh.se/2695adac1us](https://grnh.se/2695adac1us)

Senior Software Engineer (NYC):
[https://grnh.se/fedd345b1us](https://grnh.se/fedd345b1us)

Product Manager (Oslo):
[https://grnh.se/0e3ffa131us](https://grnh.se/0e3ffa131us)

~~~
Maanum
I think your Sr. Engineer (Oslo) link is broken (to
[https://www.tapad.com/careers/openings?gh_jid=2236181](https://www.tapad.com/careers/openings?gh_jid=2236181)
?)

------
kvz
Transloadit | Remote | Frontend | Vue/React/Svelte/Angular | Open source |
uppy.io | part-time | freelance | project-based

Hey, we’re looking for a seasoned frontend dev who can help us create official
integrations for Uppy (the next file uploader for webbrowsers) for Vue, Svelte
and Angular. Uppy can be used without a framework, but we already have an
official integration with React, so that could provide some inspiration, as
well as some community efforts out there already to integrate with said
frameworks/libs.

Experience with said framework and contributing to open source is required.
Please send you GitHub profile and motivation to @kvz on Twitter. Just a few
lines will do! We’re a small company and won’t have time for much more I am
afraid.

------
tagnifi
TagniFi | Remote(US Preferred) | Software Engineer (Full Stack) | Part-Time

TagniFi is building a modern financial data platform for finance and
investment professionals. We deliver our data to clients via our API, web
console, and Excel plugin. We're looking for a part-time engineer to help us
build new datasets and features for our platform.

The role will start out as part-time but does have the possibility of leading
to more hours. We work remotely, while we prefer you to be located in North
America, we are open to other locations.

Stack: Rust, Postgres, Vue.js, Typescript, GCP, C#

Please read more here: [https://github.com/tagnifi/job-
descriptions/issues/1](https://github.com/tagnifi/job-descriptions/issues/1)

------
cialowicz
Glassdoor | Lead Software Engineer, B2B Products | San Francisco, CA | Full-
time | ONSITE after vaccine, REMOTE currently

At Glassdoor, our mission is to help people everywhere find jobs and companies
they love. In the B2B engineering org we build products that enable employers
to manage their presence on Glassdoor, and to find and hire great talent.

Tech: Java 8+, Spring, React, Node.js, MSSQL + PostgreSQL (on RDS), Redis,
Elasticsearch, GraphQL, Presto, and various AWS technologies.

Read more about the role and apply here: [https://www.glassdoor.com/job-
listing/lead-software-engineer...](https://www.glassdoor.com/job-listing/lead-
software-engineer-b2b-products-glassdoor-
JV_IC1147401_KO0,35_KE36,45.htm?jl=3608841359)

------
kyleaft
advanced.farm | Embedded Linux Engineer | Full-time | Davis, CA ONSITE We
build robotic farm equipment for the next frontier of farming, and already
have robotic strawberry harvesters in the field. Our founding team had a
previous exit in robotics ([https://bit.ly/2N83o9Z](https://bit.ly/2N83o9Z)),
but we staying humble and lean to tackle the next big challenge (with support
from leading hardware VC’s and global agtech brands Yamaha and Kubota).
Skills: C++, C, CUDA, Linux, Jetson Apply here:
[https://www.linkedin.com/jobs/view/1892325506/](https://www.linkedin.com/jobs/view/1892325506/)

------
timyim
MariaDB - Senior Cloud Infrastructure Engineer

[https://mariadb.com/about-us/careers/job-openings/senior-
clo...](https://mariadb.com/about-us/careers/job-openings/senior-cloud-
infrastructure-engineer/)

------
lefrancaiz
BentoBox | Engineering Manager - Production Support Engineer - Principal
Engineer | Remote or Onsite |
[https://getbento.com/careers](https://getbento.com/careers)

Django / DRF / React

BentoBox empowers restaurants to own their presence, profits and
relationships. The hospitality platform disrupts third-party services that
come between the restaurant and the guest. BentoBox puts the restaurant first
and offers tools that drive high-margin revenue directly through the
restaurant’s website. BentoBox is trusted and loved by over 5,000 restaurants
worldwide including The Meatball Shop, Joseph Leonard, Union Square
Hospitality Group, Major Food Group, Rose’s Luxury, Eleven Madison Park & many
more.

------
jtbarbour
Erias Ventures | Maryland | Software, System, Data Scientists, Data Engineers
| Fulltime | Fully Cleared Doing cleared work and want to work with a team
that reads Hacker News like you?

Erias Ventures is a startup focused on providing engineering solutions in
support of the national defense mission. We provide industry-leading
compensation and benefits and are looking for entrepreneurial-minded folks to
join our team.

For more info please check out careers.eriasventures.com

------
bostik
Smarkets | Full Time | ONSITE [REMOTE during the plague] (London, UK; also
Downtown LA, California)

We're a modern betting exchange, going technology first to enable proper price
competition in a field of fat commissions. Join a small and agile team in our
beautiful office in St. Katharine Docks. If our US location tickles your
fancy, you get to help setting up a sunny satellite office too. For the time
being, thanks to Covid, we are in fully remote mode.

Smarkets develops a reliable, low-latency, highly concurrent betting exchange
based on trading exchange designs. We're also building a fast, modern web
interface to allow for a smoother experience. Servicing our users is top
priority.

The Smarkets platform is written predominantly in Python, C++ (replacing still
present Erlang[ß]) and Javascript for React & React-Native, relying heavily on
asynchronous programming techniques. The tech stack sports Kafka, Postgres and
Kubernetes. We use REST where we can, and gRPC where we can't. Life at
Smarkets circles around people, version control, configuration management and
automation. We can - and do - deploy to production several times a day.

Production environment is in AWS. In fact, Smarkets was the first gambling
operator under the Maltese regulator to get permission to run everything in
the cloud. We push the envelope where needed and educate auditors when
necessary.

We are looking for engineering talent all across the board: frontend and
mobile, infrastructure, trading engine, security - and of course generalists,
those yet to find their calling.

If you like the idea of flat structure and practical engineering approach, see
our jobs at [https://smarkets.com/careers](https://smarkets.com/careers) .

\---

ß: to pre-empt questions on why C++ or why not Erlang - our exchange team have
promised to put together a proper write-up on the tradeoffs, design
constraints, performance needs, etc. In fullness of time, that is, when the
most painful (and probably interesting) migrations are behind them.

------
mphil4
The Sensible Code Company | Remote (based within 2 hour flight of UK) | Senior
Software Engineer | Full-time

Sensible Code is looking for a senior software engineer to work on Cantabular
which is being used by the Office for National Statistics for dissemination
process improvement for the 2021 Census.

Golang or C/C++ desirable.

May involve development of performance critical code. Participation in all
stages of the software lifecycle using GitHub flow. Technologies include: Go,
HTML, CSS, Python, JavaScript / TypeScript, Linux, Docker, Git and AWS. Remote
working with use of office space in Belfast. Some on-site customer visits and
events as necessary

Your skills are: - Experience with TDD and comfortable writing extensive tests
- Enthusiastic about developing Clean Code - Some experience of Linux systems
administration - Can write clear documents and speak effectively with clients
- Good understanding of low level software concepts such as memory management
and data representation - Experience with a range of software technologies and
languages - Ability and desire to master new languages and tools - Minimum 5
years experience

You’ll be responsible for designing solutions to meet customer needs,
delivering a level of quality of which you are proud, investigating and
resolving issues and bugs, regularly communicating with team members and
customers both online and face to face.

We use Slack, GSuite, GitHub and we use Linux locally for development. We have
balanced lives, exact working times are flexible. We offer a generous 30 days
plus public holidays (38 total). We are all based within 2 hour flight time of
the UK

Salary to €74,000 based on experience and pro-rata for part-time

To apply, send your CV and telephone number to jobs@sensiblecode.io quoting
scjob24 in the subject line (no agencies). Closing date: July 31st 2020

[https://medium.com/@SensibleCode/job-senior-software-
enginee...](https://medium.com/@SensibleCode/job-senior-software-engineer-
golang-or-c-c-desirable-191aad29bf47)

------
tibkiss
Alpaca Markets | Software Engineer | Budapest, HU | Full-time | ONSITE |
[https://alpaca.markets](https://alpaca.markets)

Alpaca ([https://alpaca.markets](https://alpaca.markets)) is a Silicon Valley
based fintech startup that provides commission-free trading API for developers
to build trading algos and applications.

We are looking for talented Software Engineers to join our team in our
Budapest Office to build mission critical, distributed systems. You will
design and implement modern financial system using GoLang & React in the Cloud
using latest Open Source technology. We have openings for Backend, Frontend &
Full-Stack engineers.

Contact: tibor@alpaca.markets

------
petertb
GetAgent | Senior full-stack developer (Node & React) | London, UK |
[https://www.getagent.co.uk/](https://www.getagent.co.uk/)

We compare estate agents by measuring their past performance using property
sales data (which we have a lot of). Homesellers sell an average of 10%
quicker when they use GetAgent.

We're looking for a Senior full-stack developer to help build the future of
GetAgent. We're transitioning to Next JS and have some exciting new products
in the roadmap too.

For more info and to apply please see
[https://www.getagent.co.uk/careers/senior-full-stack-
dev](https://www.getagent.co.uk/careers/senior-full-stack-dev)

------
loaneco_recruit
Loan Ecosystem Online | NYC | Full-Stack Developer | Full-Time | Remote |
100k-130k | [https://loaneco.net/](https://loaneco.net/)

Loan Ecosystem Online is a FinTech startup disrupting middle market loans
process. Our stack is Ruby on Rails, AngularJS/Angular Hybrid, PostgreSQL,
Redis, AWS and Docker. You will be working closely with our core team
alongside with founder and CEO, and be a part of a fast growing team. We are
looking for smart, driven engineers to join us solving the current outdated
system.

Apply here [https://angel.co/l/28JSu2](https://angel.co/l/28JSu2) or email
resume to hiring engineer neil@loaneco.net

------
cwkoss
DefenseStorm | Seattle, WA | Senior Software Engineer, DevOps Engineer/SRE |
Full-time | REMOTE or ONSITE

[https://www.defensestorm.com](https://www.defensestorm.com)

DefenseStorm is a cybersecurity startup that helps banks and other financial
institutions manage the deluge of security data that they produce. We take all
of the security critical information and then alert on what's important,
generate reports, show cool dashboards, and simplify demonstrating compliance
to their regulators and auditors.

I got my job here through an HN Who's Hiring post 4 years ago, and I love
working here. Strong engineering culture - weekly hour 'topic sync' to share
knowledge, minimal meetings, flexible hours/wfh, happy customers that give
good feedback, and interesting problems to solve. Sales just closed our best
quarter ever, and we recently moved into a new office near the ferry terminal
with waterfront views! Currently our engineering team is fully remote for
COVID and are conducting interviews remotely.

For software engineers - we use AngularJS/Angular (upgrade in progress),
Typescript, Java 11, PostgreSQL, Elasticsearch, and we're built on AWS. Our
interview loop is a 1-hour phone call, followed by ~4 hours in-person - and
we've designed it to approximate realistic day-to-day coding and code review
(no algorithm riddles).

For DevOps, we are looking to add a third SRE to improve our bus factor, help
manage our Elasticsearch cluster hosted on AWS, use Terraform and Chef to keep
our Java microservice architecture happy, and otherwise make our systems run
smoothly and securely. Our stack includes AWS, Elasticsearch, Terraform, Chef,
Sensu, InfluxDB, Postgresql, and Phabricator. Ideal candidates will have some
experience in several of these and be good at grokking docs to quickly get up
to speed on the ones they haven't used.

Email jobs [at] defensestorm [dot] com or apply here:
[https://angel.co/company/defensestorm/jobs/](https://angel.co/company/defensestorm/jobs/)

~~~
PenguinCoder
Hi,

I tried sending an email to your jobs @ address and received a postmaster
error.

>The group jobs only accepts messages from people in its organization or on
its allowed senders list, and your email address isn't on the list.

Could you let me know the proper address to send email to, or fix that error
please?

~~~
cwkoss
Oops! Sorry about that - this is embarrassing. We recently changed our email
providers and it seems like that alias got broken in the shuffle.

We've fixed it now, please try again! And thank you for reporting the error!

------
wfkathy
Defiant, the makers of Wordfence and FastorSlow.com, is hiring. Positions are
remote.

We're looking for Senior PHP Developers to make amazing software to make the
web a safer, better place. We're also looking for a Security Analyst based in
either New Zealand or Australia.

Descriptions and full benefits listed on our site:

[https://www.defiant.com/employment/senior-php-
developer/](https://www.defiant.com/employment/senior-php-developer/)
[https://www.defiant.com/employment/security-analyst-
forensic...](https://www.defiant.com/employment/security-analyst-forensics-
and-remediation/)

Apply via the links above.

------
jegutman
Guilded (YC S17) | Full Stack Engineer | Remote-First Team

[https://www.guilded.gg/jobs/full_stack_engineer](https://www.guilded.gg/jobs/full_stack_engineer)

Guilded is hiring senior full-stack software engineers to connect the world's
online gaming communities. You'll be a very early engineer at a quickly-
growing, engineering-led startup, where you'll be using modern processes and
tools to build features that teams need and love. We're a fully-remote team.
We know that many engineers are the happiest and do their best work when
they're empowered to build on their own schedule. If that sounds like you,
we'd love to hear from you.

------
patrickw31
CoVar Applied Technologies | Durham, NC |
[https://covar.com/](https://covar.com/) | ONSITE (remote for now)

[https://www.ziprecruiter.com/job/4626b595](https://www.ziprecruiter.com/job/4626b595)

CoVar is a small R&D company specializing in machine learning and software
development for defense, healthcare, and manufacturing applications.

We're looking for a jack-of-all-trades who can: prototype computer vision
algorithms, build Python web services, develop Javascript visualization tools
for time-series data, ... any or all, with the only hard requirement being
eagerness to learn.

Contact careers@covar.com for more information.

------
Blingfi
Bling | Backend Software Engineer | Irvine,CA | Full Time | Remote until
Covid-19 is over, then ONSITE |
[https://www.blingfi.com/](https://www.blingfi.com/)

Bling (Blingfi.com) is a fast-growing mobile gaming and financial technology
start-up. Our platform mixes mobile gaming with bitcoin rewards. We have 2M+
users, are VC-funded, are profitable, and have 2Xed in the past two months.

We're looking for a Backend Software Engineer with some experience with
Node.js. You'll have a lot of responsibility and ownership over the product
since we are a lean team.

Apply here: [https://smrtr.io/46kBv](https://smrtr.io/46kBv)

------
knudsen80
Cove Markets | Senior Backend Engineer | Full-Time | Chicago, IL | REMOTE Our
ambition at Cove Markets is to lower the total cost and increase transparency
for CRYPTO TRADING in a heavily fragmented market. We operate CoveTrader, a
free “best execution” trading and analytics platform for cryptocurrencies,
including Bitcoin.

[https://covemarkets.com](https://covemarkets.com)

We are a team of 5 experienced engineers and are looking to add a senior
backend engineer to the team. We primarily work in Java.

Please view our job ad and apply at:
[https://www.covemarkets.com/careers/backend](https://www.covemarkets.com/careers/backend)

------
usful
Lane | Intermediate to Senior Software Engineer | Full-Time | Toronto, Canada
| [https://www.joinlane.com](https://www.joinlane.com)

Lane is a workplace experience platform, and we just landed our Series A! Our
mission is to make everything in the workplace ecosystem connected, smart, and
easy to discover and use.

Looking for experienced software engineers to join our team and help us build
a world class enterprise SaaS platform.

\- Got solid industry experience building software in TypeScript, React, React
Native, NodeJS, Postgres? Let's talk!

\- Send a resume to careers@joinlane.com

[https://www.joinlane.com/careers/](https://www.joinlane.com/careers/)

------
hannahblameless
Blameless | Senior Backend Engineers and Senior Product Designer | San Mateo,
CA | Remote or Onsite available | www.blameless.com | Apply here:
[https://www.blameless.com/careers](https://www.blameless.com/careers)
Blameless is on a mission to move companies to a culture of resilience. We are
an end-to-end SRE (site reliability engineering) platform that strives to
equip teams to optimize their system reliability without giving up development
velocity. Above all else, we envision a day when the 'blame game' is no more;
individuals flourish from learnings and mitigation while blame moves to the
'system'.

------
dliff
TerraStride | Android Engineer | Fulltime | U.S. Remote + Portland, OR |
[http://terrastride.com](http://terrastride.com)

TerraStride is an established Portland startup making web and mobile mapping
applications for outdoor enthusiasts. We're looking for an Android developer
with experience developing and launching at least one high quality app. This
Android app developer will work with our team of talented engineers to design,
build, and improve our advanced mobile mapping application. A successful
candidate should have a strong sense of product ownership and be comfortable
working semi-autonomously as an engineer.

Email careers (AT) terrastride (dot) com

------
cstrasen
FinCompare | Berlin | REMOTE | visa | relocation | No Recruiters

Site Reliability Engineer (AWS, Docker, Django, go)
[https://jobs.lever.co/fincompare/b1e45dae-8977-4d29-8039-fde...](https://jobs.lever.co/fincompare/b1e45dae-8977-4d29-8039-fde9969df458)

Senior Backend Engineer (Django, go)
[https://jobs.lever.co/fincompare/cbf7eb4c-8644-4cb5-8116-b5d...](https://jobs.lever.co/fincompare/cbf7eb4c-8644-4cb5-8116-b5d3e881c889)

Our Software Platform dramatically improves the experience for small and
medium enterprises to get financing. With our proven end-to-end marketplace we
want to give more choice for better and faster access to various liquidity
products. While this seems like your classical B2B-FinTech startup-story, we
believe that with our 4 years of existance we have a considerable head-start
and are set for up for growth due to our independence and capability to launch
new products and partners fast for diverse groups of SME's seeking financing.

Our tech-stack (React, Typescript SPA and Django Monolith BE slowly breaking
up into go services, Docker) is neither fancy nor conservative. In our Tech-
Team of 9 Developers we aspire to high standards in everything we do and
therefore look to hire experienced professionals that can further boost our
engineering culture.

Other features:

    
    
      100% Remote
      Flexible working hours
      Active support in your personal development via individual external and internal training, frequent in-depth feedback and other measures in a comprehensive organised scheme
      Experienced managers and team-members that encourage ownership and high standards
      Flat hierarchies, open communication and company transparency, high energy and high reward
      Gain experience in a largely untapped sector with strong growth expectations that is B2B online finance
      A nice office with a great atmosphere in the heart of Berlin
      A diverse and multinational team that melts the best this world has to offer
      Any hardware or software that you need
    

Your first Interview would be with me (CTO) or one of our engineers.

If you don't want to apply right way, ask your questions here or hit me up on
LinkedIn: christophstrasen

------
bkey
Graphika | Data Engineer | New York City | ONSITE when safe, REMOTE for now

Graphika empowers the world to understand and navigate the “cyber-social
terrain.” We create large-scale, in-depth maps of social media landscapes and
conversations to discover how communities form online and how influence and
information flow within large scale networks. Our interdisciplinary team uses
our unique, patented set of technologies and tools to create and apply new,
rigorous analytical methods to answer difficult questions about online
conversations.

We're hiring a data engineer for our New York office.

Tech stack: Python, Spark, SQL, AWS

[https://grnh.se/d12926da2us](https://grnh.se/d12926da2us)

------
valentinzberea
SignRequest | Amsterdam, The Netherlands | Software Engineer, Backend | Full-
time | ONSITE | [https://signrequest.com](https://signrequest.com)
([https://signrequest.com/](https://signrequest.com/)) We build a product in
the digital signatures space and we experience solid growth. Our stack is
python/django and vuejs (migrating from angularjs). We’re running on AWS. To
learn more, please visit:
[https://angel.co/company/signrequest-1/jobs](https://angel.co/company/signrequest-1/jobs)

------
mordaroso
Algrano | Front-End Designer | Zürich, CH | REMOTE (EU)

Algrano is a Swiss tech and coffee startup that changes the global trade of
coffee. We have set ourselves an ambitious goal: to revolutionize the
centuries-old coffee trade industry and make it transparent and digital.

We are looking for a Front-End Designer to turn great ideas into elegant
features that people enjoy to use, and help us to grow a successful business.
You collaborate directly with the lead front-end designer, the full-stack
developers, and the product team.

[https://www.algrano.com/en/careers/front-end-
designer-2](https://www.algrano.com/en/careers/front-end-designer-2)

------
j-e-k
MeetKai | Full-Time / Intern | REMOTE | Los Angeles / US / China | 50-180K +
Equity for qualified candidates

We are a stealth-ish startup in the conversational AI space, co-founded by a
founder of a >20bn cap tech company. We are hiring Engineers of all levels, If
you are drawn to any of these bullet points email hello@meetkai.com to hear
more.

* Being scrappy about collecting a dataset

* Building models based on latest academic research and internal R&D

* Making sure you can actually deploy a model rather than just measure the accuracy

* Handling deployments to a variety of NPUs NPUs (Da Vinci / TPU / NXP i.MX / etc.)

* Languages: Python, Rust, C, Dart(Flutter) (And anything else client side as may be needed)

* Being multilingual is a huge plus!

------
mehuln
Matician |Robotics:
CV/ML/Systems(C,C++)/Embedded/Hardware/ME/EE/Systems/AI&Robotics Residents|
Full-time/Interns | Palo Alto, CA | Onsite
|[https://matician.com/jobs.html](https://matician.com/jobs.html)

We are always looking for exceptional engineers, designers, and research with
an appetite for adventure and learning.

Our mission is to build robots that save people time and energy.We believe
that we can use computer vision to create truly autonomous machines that work
for us.

Apply @ [https://matician.com/jobs.html](https://matician.com/jobs.html)

------
iwangulenko
Quatico.com |Senior Software Engineer (Java), Fullstack, Frontend (React) |
Zurich, Switzerland | SALARY: 90k-130k CHF | ONSITE | Swiss or EU member-
states passport-holders only

We are a 20-person team building tailored web apps with heavy number crunching
on the server. Our products are analyzing the weather data in Switzerland,
running the trading dashboards of small private banks and do much more!

Our interview process:

1) Phone screen with our CTO

2) Two sessions of remote pair-programming with our engineers (no algorithmic
questions but reasonable pair-programming tasks).

3) Onsite half a day with us.

Tell us if you want to hear more and say hi:

iwan.gulenko@quatico.com

(Please use "HN July" in the subject line to help us filter out spam.)

------
elbasti
Súper | Senior UX Designer | Full time | Mexico City, Mexico | ONSITE when
safe

Súper designs and sells radical new insurance that pays automatically. We pay
fixed amounts when bad things happen, automatically and without adjustors.
We're starting with earthquake insurance in Mexico.

We're looking for a Senior UX designer to own the UX of our entire product--
checkout flows, dashboards, landing pages, etc.

It's a really cool job, working with really smart people, on a product that's
deeply technical and has the potential to be very beloved by millions of
people.

[https://www.super.mx/head-of-design-ux/](https://www.super.mx/head-of-design-
ux/)

------
pmckenzie346
Houzz | Multiple Positions | Santa Monica, CA, Palo Alto, CA and Tel Aviv,
Israel | Full Time | ONSITE (Remote during Shelter in Place) | www.houzz.com

We are actively hiring for:

\- Data Scientists \- Data Engineers \- Infrastructure Engineers \- Full-Stack
Engineers \- Developer Tools Engineers

Houzz is the leading home renovation and design platform in the world. We have
a highly engaged community of over 40 million homeowners who leverage our
technologies to find inspiration for their next home project, connect with
over 2.5 million home design and remodeling professionals and discover
products in the Houzz Shop.

[https://www.houzz.com/jobs](https://www.houzz.com/jobs)

------
FdbwNZWXk
Amazon Alexa: Boston, Los Angeles, Seattle, Berlin

Growing team within Alexa developing large scale information retrieval and
search systems. We are working to answer every question our users ask,
including ambiguous questions (e.g. "what's the one where soldiers are sailed
home from France by British citizens") or questions about uncommon topics
(e.g. "what's the origami animal at the end of Blade Runner?") and other
exciting science-heavy projects.

I'm hiring Technical Project Managers (TPM), Software Development Engineers
(SDE) and Applied Scientists (AS) (ML or IR/Search focus).

Key skills: Communication and Analysis, Delivering Results.

Questions? erimich@pleasenospamazon.com

~~~
alaskan_bear
Hi I tried to reach out to you in the provided email (
erimich@pleasenospamazon.com) but it was undeliverable.

------
OnUniverse
Universe (YC W18) | Remote | [http://onuniverse.com](http://onuniverse.com) |
[https://workatuniverse.com](https://workatuniverse.com)

Our mission is to empower everyone to build the internet. Universe is the
first website builder designed from the ground up for phones. In less than a
minute, anyone can make a beautiful site from their mobile device. This is
possible because of our breakthrough modular grid editor
([https://vimeo.com/260165283](https://vimeo.com/260165283)), which makes
building a site as fun as playing with Lego.

To learn more about who we are, our engineering culture, and whether this is
the right place for you, read our Key Values profile:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/universe](https://www.keyvalues.com/universe)

Here are our open roles/apply here:

* Senior iOS Engineer: [https://workatuniverse.com/senior-ios-engineer](https://workatuniverse.com/senior-ios-engineer)

* Lead iOS Engineer: [https://workatuniverse.com/lead-ios-engineer](https://workatuniverse.com/lead-ios-engineer)

* iOS Engineer: [https://workatuniverse.com/ios-engineer](https://workatuniverse.com/ios-engineer)

* Senior API & Database Engineer: [https://workatuniverse.com/senior-api-database-engineer](https://workatuniverse.com/senior-api-database-engineer)

* Swift API Engineer: [https://workatuniverse.com/swift-api-engineer](https://workatuniverse.com/swift-api-engineer)

* Product Designer: [https://productdesigner.onuniverse.com/](https://productdesigner.onuniverse.com/)

Tech Stack: Swift, Native iOS, Cloudkit, UIKit, Node.js, Vapor, React, Heroku,
Docker, Postgres

------
carsonmiller
BuildBook is an early stage company hiring for several key roles to help us
continue our early momentum building technology tools for the residential
construction industry:

BuildBook | Product Engineer | US - Remote |
[https://angel.co/company/buildbookhq/jobs/875012-product-
eng...](https://angel.co/company/buildbookhq/jobs/875012-product-engineer)

BuildBook | Product Manager | US - Remote |
[https://angel.co/company/buildbookhq/jobs/830833-senior-
prod...](https://angel.co/company/buildbookhq/jobs/830833-senior-product-
manager)

BuildBook | Product Designer | US - Remote |
[https://angel.co/company/buildbookhq/jobs/887462-product-
des...](https://angel.co/company/buildbookhq/jobs/887462-product-designer)

We are a remote SaaS startup with team members in multiple cities in the US.
We have a small, tight-knit team that is flexible in how/where we work. We are
moving fast and are laser focused on a specific customer and specific problem.
We have a solid core product in market, early customers that are raving about
us, and a big vision to solve a massive problem.

Our product is a collaboration platform for residential construction teams and
clients. In short, we are on a mission to make construction projects (new
homes, renovations, etc) suck less for everyone involved. Our primary
customers are small business owners - custom home builders, remodelers,
interior designers, and others in the construction domain.

Given our early stage, all roles will be hands-on with an opportunity to lead
as we continue to grow.

Our product process is centered around lean and agile methods. Our tech stack
currently includes React, React Native, Ruby on Rails, and Postgres. We are
deployed on Heroku. We manage our backlog with Clubhouse, our code with
Github, and Sketch+InVision for our product design flow. We are always open to
new tools and technologies that will help us move faster and deliver more
value to our customers.

------
delduca

      Location: Curitiba, Brazil
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: No
      Technologies: C, C++, Python, Flask, Django, Docker, SQL, NoSQL, React, Redis, GraphQL, Serverless, RESTful, Kubernetes, Linux and bash.
      Résumé/CV: https://storage.skhaz.io/resume.pdf 
      Email: rodrigodelduca@gmail.com

------
Eli_Nivelo
Nivelo | Founding Data Engineer | New York or Remote (EST)| Full-time

Nivelo is an early seed-stage startup, building the first open security layer
to the largest payment system in the US.

We are currently operating on beta mode with live paying customers. We are
looking for a senior engineer to take on the role of Founding Data Engineer
and help bring our v1 product to public market.

The right candidate will have deep data science and back-end engineering
programming experience. They should have a product mindset and ideally worked
as a tech lead or engineering manager of a small, fast moving team.

Previous experience at a data science or cybersecurity company a plus.

Contact: If interested please email me at team@nivelo.io

------
bensedat
Tinfoil Security (Synopsys Software Integrity Group) | Software Engineer | San
Francisco, CA / Mountain View | ONSITE, REMOTE | Full-time

We're hiring for the Tinfoil Security engineering team at Synopsys! We're
looking for senior engineers to help develop Tinfoil's Webapp and API security
tools. We have a close-knit team and a diverse tech stack (Elixir, Ruby,
Javascript/Typescript, Go).

The role is listed here:
[https://tinfoil.co/go/job_SWEsr2](https://tinfoil.co/go/job_SWEsr2)

Email borski@synopsys.com and bsedat@synopsys.com with a github and resume;
we'd love to hear from you!

------
humfrey
Bonhams | London, UK | Full-time | Onsite

Bonhams is a marketplace for fine art, cars and luxury goods. We have heaps of
data and we need someone to help us refine it into narratives to drive our
product strategy, and dashboards for our executive team to direct business
strategy. You'll be working with our small engineering team of 9 people and
me, the Product Manager.

\- Data Analyst:
[https://www.bonhams.com/employment/30450/](https://www.bonhams.com/employment/30450/)

Feel free to get in touch with me directly if you have any questions: humfrey
dot brandes at bonhams dot com

------
dexcapital
Quantitative Engineer - Crypto Trading Core Dev | San Francisco | Full-time |
[https://dexterity.capital](https://dexterity.capital)

We're looking for an exceptional Core Dev engineer to join our cryptocurrency
algorithmic trading team. Dexterity Capital is one of the largest algorithmic
trading funds that focuses exclusively on crypto, trading $10B per month. If
you love trading, want to learn about crypto, and have strong java and rails
skills) please reach out to us.

More info at
[https://dexterity.capital/#job-327452](https://dexterity.capital/#job-327452)

------
ghiculescu
Workforce.com | Chicago | Full time | Onsite

Hiring engineers who like boring technology and building things quickly. We're
building a workforce management platform that ensures that blue collar hourly
workers get paid correctly and on time.

Rails, Postgres, AWS, more React than I'd like (but not so much it's
ridiculous)

If you are interested in becoming a manager in the near future, this isn't the
role for you. We're looking for good engineers who are laser focused on
getting even better. We'll support you by getting your work shipped to
thousands of customers really fast.

Half our team is Australian. We are very to the point :)

Reach out to chat more or apply: alex@workforce.com

~~~
f0rgot
You had me at "more React than I'd like (but not so much it's ridiculous)"!

------
dev_zl
Alkemi | alkemi.network | Senior Backend Javascript & Web3 Developer | Remote
(Worldwide) | Full-Time

We are looking for an experienced lead back-end developer who is passionate
about blockchain and decentralized finance.

To get more info and apply, follow this link:
[https://angel.co/company/alkemi/jobs/890545-lead-backend-
jav...](https://angel.co/company/alkemi/jobs/890545-lead-backend-javascript-
web3-developer-for-decentralized-finance-applications)

Keywords (Ctrl+F): JavaScript, Node.js, Ethereum, Blockchain, Web3, DeFi,
AWS..

------
fortysixpercent
Replicated | Site Reliability Engineer | $100k - $160k + equity | US REMOTE +
Los Angeles | [https://www.replicated.com](https://www.replicated.com)

Replicated is building modern deployment frameworks that make it simple for
SaaS vendors to deliver their applications to enterprise customers.

We are looking for a SRE to help build reliable and scalable infrastructure
for our internal systems and the software that is installed in the
environments of our end users. In the role you will be doing very in-depth
work with Kubernetes as well as Docker and AWS.

If you are interested please email austin (at) replicated (dot) com

------
CalumJEadie
accuRx | Software Engineers, Security Engineers, System Administrators |
London, UK | ONSITE

[https://www.accurx.com/careers](https://www.accurx.com/careers)

accuRx’s mission is to be the communications platform that brings patients and
their healthcare teams together; helping make patients healthier and
caregivers happier.

Currently, we let GP practices communicate with their patients, team and other
organisations.

We’ve grown from being used in a handful of organisations at the beginning of
2018, to now being used in over 90% of England's GP practices that send over
220,000 messages a day to patients – improving care and saving staff over half
an hour each day.

Over the next 12 months we'll be releasing new products in GP practices,
hospitals and pharmacies. Speak with us to find out more :)

Apply here: [https://www.accurx.com/careers](https://www.accurx.com/careers)

------
jacobmattison
Technolutions, Inc. | Senior Software Engineer | New Haven, CT ONSITE (once
it's safe) | Full-time |
[https://technolutions.com/careers](https://technolutions.com/careers)

Technolutions is a small but dominant software company working in higher
education. We make a product called Slate that universities use to manage
admissions, advancement (fundraising), and other processes. Most top schools
(e.g. the entire Ivy League) use our product. With a small development team
you'll have a substantial impact, and we believe strongly in work/life
balance.

~~~
vsareto
fixed

~~~
jacobmattison
Thanks! It looks OK to me -- what mangling are you seeing?

~~~
jacobmattison
Oh, I see -- in Firefox it's all messed up.

~~~
jacobmattison
Except in the latest version of Firefox it looks fine. A little crazy
making... looks like an HTML encoding issue but we don't have access to that
source.

~~~
vsareto
Yeah that was it, updated Firefox cleared it. Strange.

------
thom
StatsBomb | Front-end & devops/sysadmin | Fully Remote (UK), or Cairo, Egypt

StatsBomb provide cutting-edge analysis, statistical insight and raw data to
many of the world's most successful football clubs. We're seeking front-end
engineers to work on our highly interactive web-based visualization platform,
as well as internal tools to help manage our data pipeline. We're also hiring
a sysadmin/devops engineer to help our teams define and manage cloud-based
infrastructure.

[https://statsbomb.com/careers/](https://statsbomb.com/careers/)

------
mooreds
FusionAuth | Senior Java Software Engineer, Sales Engineer | Denver, CO, USA
ONSITE

Our mission is to make authentication and authorization simple and secure for
every developer building applications. We want devs to stop worrying about
auth and focus on building something awesome.

If you are passionate about technology and want to join a company that is
moving the industry forward, FusionAuth might be a great fit for you.

Technologies that we use: Java, Ruby, MySQL/PostgreSQL, Docker, OAuth, SAML,
OIDC.

Learn more and apply here:
[https://fusionauth.io/jobs/](https://fusionauth.io/jobs/)

------
dennisy
AirGrid | ML, Engineer | London, REMOTE |
[https://airgrid.io](https://airgrid.io)

We are seeking a ML Engineer to join our small team, looking to make the world
of audience modelling and segmentation more private!

We have recently launched an open source project[1] to drive collaboration
from the industry and are looking for: \- engineers (python, node, typescript)
\- ml engineers, or those whom are looking to get into their first ML / DS
role with some software background.

Please send your CV to careers@airgrid.io

\- [1] [https://edgekit.org](https://edgekit.org)

------
zacharycohn
Demandstar.com | CTO | Full Time | Greater Seattle Area, Remote

[http://www.demandstar.com](http://www.demandstar.com) is an e-Procurement
marketplace for governments and businesses. Governments post their RFPs on our
system and we alert a network of suppliers. Suppliers love us because we
aggregate hundreds of government buyers on one site (otherwise they'd have to
check all those city, county, municipal, school, and utility sites
individually... every day), which means more opportunities for work.
Governments love us because we increase the number of suppliers bidding on
their work, which means lower prices and taxpayer savings.

Our 7 person team has experience as state and federal employees doing
procurement, experience doing sales in the government and small business
space, and experience building and growing startups.

We already have 500+ governments and tens of thousands of paying suppliers
using the platform. We have a healthy amount of revenue, and just raised a $2M
round from Version One, Forefront, and Advance Venture Partners to fuel
product growth.

We have product/market fit. We have revenue. We have money. We just need you.

We're looking for a product-centric CTO to take the reigns of our existing
product and grow the domestic engineering team. You'll build a product-focused
engineering team and lead technical strategy to connect both sides of the
massive business-to-government market. This entrepreneurial role is extremely
hands-on – you’ll write code while you define the culture, engineering
practices, architecture, and roadmap for the organization.

You likely have several of the following: * 8+ years relevant work and
leadership experience * Direct experience in marketplaces or network creation,
and/or strong background in eCommerce * Experience developing full web stack
applications using the Microsoft stack * Expert in Web API 2.0, REST APIs, MVC
framework, .Net core * Solid client-side JS frameworks mastery, ReactJS
specifically * Strong network for recruiting and peer support * Appreciation
for the positive role local governments play in people’s lives

Email me zcohn@demandstar.com and lets talk (I'm the Head of Product).

------
kanevski
Slapdash | REMOTE |
[https://angel.co/company/slapdash/jobs](https://angel.co/company/slapdash/jobs)

We are a YC-backed company building an operating system for work.

We are bending the physics of cloud applications to help people work at the
speed of thought.

Slapdash gives you a universal command line to interface with all your work
cloud applications. Search, file tasks, launch apps, kick off Zoom calls,
check calendar, etc. all without opening a single browser tab.

We are looking for a designer and strong infrastructure and product engineers.
We are currently 5 people.

------
priyans
ActiveBuildings | Mumbai India | Remote [For now] India based [Post Pandemic]
| Full Time

I am a cofounder at ActiveBuildings. We are currently working towards ensuring
that commercial buildings all across India and SE Asia are healthy and safe
for its occupants. We use data provided by the sensors (manufactured and
installed by us) in buildings to help serve our clients better.

We are looking to hire 1 hardware design engineer with following expertise:

\- Experience with DFM PCBs

\- Experience with creating massive production jigs for testing, verification
and calibration

\- Experience with embedded programming is a plus!

You can reach out to me via email in the profile.

------
valentinu
SignRequest ([https://signrequest.com](https://signrequest.com)) | Amsterdam,
The Netherlands | Software Engineer, Backend | Full-time | ONSITE

SignRequest helps you sign documents online. We experience solid growth and
we're looking for a new colleague to join our team. The tech stack is
python/django and vuejs (migrating from angularjs). We’re running on AWS.

To learn more, please visit:
[https://angel.co/company/signrequest-1/jobs](https://angel.co/company/signrequest-1/jobs)

------
2T1Qka0rEiPr
byrd ([https://getbyrd.com](https://getbyrd.com)) | Berlin, Germany | Multiple
Roles | Full-time | Visa | Onsite (During COVID-19 crisis, working REMOTE) |
Logistics / Supply Chain

1) Senior Python Engineer 2) Senior Full Stack Engineer 3) Senior Frontend
Engineer 4) Android Engineer

Backend: Python, Flask, PostgreSQL (SQL Alchemy), Heroku / AWS

Frontend: Angular 8, Ngrx, Bootstrap, Material, Karma / Jasmine, AWS S3 /
CloudFront

Apply now: [https://getbyrd.com/en/jobs/](https://getbyrd.com/en/jobs/)

About byrd:

byrd is a logistics start-up which aims to make shipping a simple and
effortless experience.

Fulfillment warehouses and online sellers suffer from old and outdated
software that is un-intuitive and hard to use. We want to change that by using
state of the art technology to disrupt the European logistics industry!

We built a platform that connects multiple partner warehouses with e-commerce
online shops. This logistic network helps our customers to ship more
efficiently than ever before and enables them to provide the same high quality
service such as online giants like Amazon or Zalando.

byrd was founded in 2016, is a successful startup with real customers, and
we’re looking for your help to support us in growing further!

------
abhyrama
Slice | Infrastructure Engineer | India, Bangalore | Remote(for now) | Full
Time

Slice is a financial technology company focussed on the youth. We have a
mobile app and a physical card.

You will be building infrastructure components, tools, and frameworks that our
product engineers rely on. The foundation you lay will help the product
engineers build, iterate, and release faster.

More details here:
[https://recruiterflow.com/slice/jobs/13](https://recruiterflow.com/slice/jobs/13)

We'd love to hear from you. Contact me at abhi@sliceit.com.

------
sam-mueller
Blink Labs | SF Bay Area | Multiple Mobile Engineering Positions | Fully
Remote Maybe you've heard about us, we are the stepchickens as featured in
NYTimes, Forbes, Washington Post and more:

[https://www.nytimes.com/2020/05/26/style/step-chickens-
tikto...](https://www.nytimes.com/2020/05/26/style/step-chickens-tiktok-cult-
wars.html) [https://www.forbes.com/sites/abrambrown/2020/05/25/birds-
of-...](https://www.forbes.com/sites/abrambrown/2020/05/25/birds-of-a-feather-
the-stepchickens-cult-on-tiktok-is-the-next-evolution-of-the-influencer-
business/#6559410caf51) [https://constine.substack.com/p/why-influencers-are-
replacin...](https://constine.substack.com/p/why-influencers-are-replacing-
fans)

Last month we reached the top 5 social networking apps in the Apple App Store,
and this is just the beginning. We are hiring for multiple roles:

IOS ENGINEER: You are interested in working with SwiftUI and also have UIKit
experience too. You understand unidirectional data flow architecture and have
worked with AVFoundation. You are able to take design comps and bring them to
life with animations, transitions, and pixel perfection.

ANDROID ENGINEER: You have experience with Kotlin and Jetpack Compose, because
you want to build modern android apps. You've got some experience working with
android.hardware.camera2 and are already exploring CameraX.

GAMING/GPU ENGINEER: You have experience with Metal Framework and ARKit on
iOS. You'd like to work on both 2d and 3d camera experiences, as well as
interactive mini-games.

You can be anywhere in the world. We give full benefits and unheard of equity
compensation for the right talent. The time is now to come join our small team
and help us grow into the best space to build communities for influencers and
their fans.

Contact me on twitter
[https://twitter.com/samuel_mueller](https://twitter.com/samuel_mueller) (DMs
are open) or shoot us an email to jobs@blink.cm, we'd love to hear from you!

------
covariantai
Covariant ([https://covariant.ai/](https://covariant.ai/)) | Berkeley, CA (San
Francisco Bay Area) | full-time | onsite

Since the first industrial robots were introduced in the 1960s, robots have
automated countless dangerous, repetitive tasks, but they've only reached a
fraction of their potential. Incapable of thinking on their own, they can only
do pre-programmed tasks in tightly-controlled environments -- they can't
understand, learn, or adapt. Covariant was founded in 2017 to change this.

Our vision is the Covariant Brain: universal AI that allows robots to see,
reason, and act on the world around them. We’re bringing the Covariant Brain
to commercial viability, starting with the industries that make, move, and
store things in the physical world.

Our work was recently featured in publications from the New York Times
([https://nyti.ms/2SkFoUe](https://nyti.ms/2SkFoUe)) and the Wall Street
Journal ([https://on.wsj.com/2OpujAe](https://on.wsj.com/2OpujAe)), to IEEE
Spectrum ([http://bit.ly/2Opw3cy](http://bit.ly/2Opw3cy))!

We’re always hiring for a variety of roles, but our current priorities are:

\- Site Reliability Engineer: [http://bit.ly/2OrhpSf](http://bit.ly/2OrhpSf)

\- Infrastructure Engineer: [http://bit.ly/36Xgfo1](http://bit.ly/36Xgfo1)

\- Full-Stack Engineer: [http://bit.ly/2Sb7AZO](http://bit.ly/2Sb7AZO)

Experience in AI/ML/robotics is not required!

Bringing AI from laboratory research to success in the real world requires a
team that represents that world -- a diversity of backgrounds, points of view,
and experiences. Our common denominator: ambitious expectations, love of
learning, and empathy for those around us. Curious? Read more about our
company and our engineering culture!
[http://bit.ly/37U1rba](http://bit.ly/37U1rba)

------
luisn98
X-team | DBT, Data Management, Python, Ruby | Remote | Full Time | PST
Required

Hi!, we're looking for a DBT/Data Management for a customer based in
Calfornia, USA

We offer: 40hours/week of contracting work directly for us Projects that are
usually longer than 6 months Fully remote work2.500 USD per year as a bonus
for growth and happiness Paid-for hackerhouses around the world

If you're interested, and think you might fit the profile, you can apply at
[https://x-team.com/join-application/](https://x-team.com/join-application/)

------
ben-hudson
Blaise Transit | Full-stack/Mobile Dev | REMOTE or ONSITE (Montreal) | Full-
time

Blaise is making public transit awesome again. We're building a platform that
allows public transit agencies to operate on-demand bus services. We're
tackling some of the hardest problems in Operations Research and Dynamic
Vehicle Routing Problems because we want public transit to not suck.

Location: Montreal, QC and/or Remote

Tech: React Native, React, Node, Express, AWS

Apply: [https://www.blaisetransit.com/en-
careers](https://www.blaisetransit.com/en-careers)

------
mark-probst
Glide (YC W19) | Senior software engineer | SF, once it's safe | Full-time |
[https://glideapps.com](https://glideapps.com)

At Glide we believe that software development should be dramatically easier.
We're starting by making it possible to build mobile apps from spreadsheets,
without writing any code. If you want to help us bring software development to
the masses, please apply. We don't care which languages or frameworks you're
most familiar with - if you're passionate and willing to learn, we have no
doubts that you'll be productive in our stack in no time.

[https://www.glideapps.com/jobs/senior-software-engineer-
san-...](https://www.glideapps.com/jobs/senior-software-engineer-san-
francisco)

Glide (YC W19) | Senior ops engineer | SF or REMOTE | Full-time |
[https://glideapps.com](https://glideapps.com)

Glide makes it easy and fun for anyone to build apps without writing code, and
without maintaining infrastructure. We do that by providing all that
infrastructure, and it's growing, and needs help. If our mission motivates
you, and you're experienced with maintaining and growing backend
infrastructure, monitoring and automating everything, and implementing
security, please talk to us!

[https://www.glideapps.com/jobs/senior-ops-engineer-
remote](https://www.glideapps.com/jobs/senior-ops-engineer-remote)

Glide (YC W19) | Senior Product Designer | SF, once it's safe | Full-time |
[https://glideapps.com](https://glideapps.com)

We're looking for a Senior Product Designer who has worked on technical
products. Glide is building the tool that will create 1 billion new developers
by 2030. The design challenge in front of us is turning the complexity of
software development into a simple, intuitive, and powerful interface that
anyone can use.

[https://www.glideapps.com/jobs/senior-product-designer-
san-f...](https://www.glideapps.com/jobs/senior-product-designer-san-
francisco)

------
muze-nyc
muze | muze.chat/ | Senior Android Engineer
(Kotlin/Java/OpenGL/REST/gRPC/protobuf) | Senior Backend Engineer
(Python/Django/Redis/AWS/gRPC/protobuf) | NYC | currently remote, but ability
to work from our Brooklyn office eventually is preferred

muze is a different kind of messaging app – a place that elevates the linear
ways of messaging into something new. Each conversation takes place on a free-
form canvas where you can zoom, draw, layer, go back, remix, etc: a space
where talking with a friend is more personal, creative, and fun. We're
building a platform that removes creative constraints, letting you express
yourself more freely. Our ambitions are to evolve the way we digitally
communicate.

Apply for the Android role if you're a self-motivated Android engineer
interested in working on a highly-scalable app. Our product invites a creative
approach to performance and optimization. Experience with custom, complex view
rendering solutions will come in handy. This role is our first full-time hire
for our Android team – you will take ownership of bringing the Android app to
launch, and you will be able to help build out and lead the new Android team.

Apply for the backend role if you're an excellent communicator, interested in
working on a small team of creative individuals, and passionate about building
highly scalable and secure infrastructure. As our second full-time backend
hire, you'd help shape team culture and work closely with our current lead
backend engineer to elevate our backend infrastructure to the next level.
Experience with message brokering and data security at scale is a big plus.

To apply, email jobs@muze.nyc

------
kamutuna
SubtitleBee | [https://subtitlebee.com](https://subtitlebee.com) | Frontend /
Designer | Worldwide | REMOTE

We are a small team automatically adding subtitles to videos using speech-to-
text recognition and AI.

We are looking for Frontend developer (HTML, CSS, JS) and a Designer (separate
roles or same person with both roles). Team is fully remote so the role is
perfect for a digital nomad or anyone regardless of location or timezone.

Please send us an email at info at subtitlebee. com

------
po84
Thorn | REMOTE (US-based) | IT Security Engineer / Data Engineer / Sr.
Software Engineer / Sr. Full-Stack Engineer / Sr. Data Scientist | Full-time |
[https://thorn.org](https://thorn.org)

What if we told you writing code could help defend the world’s most vulnerable
children? At Thorn, engineers are tackling how to use big data, innovative
technologies, and the human spark of creativity to build a world where every
child can be safe, curious, and happy. If you’re ready to make a difference
with your engineering skills, apply today.

Last year, we took the stage at TED and shared our audacious goal
([https://www.ted.com/talks/julie_cordua_how_we_can_eliminate_...](https://www.ted.com/talks/julie_cordua_how_we_can_eliminate_child_sexual_abuse_material_from_the_internet))
of eliminating child sexual abuse material from the internet.

DATA ENGINEER (NCMEC):
[https://grnh.se/71e4ec9e2us](https://grnh.se/71e4ec9e2us)

SENIOR SOFTWARE ENGINEER (SAFER):
[https://grnh.se/0d7664692us](https://grnh.se/0d7664692us)

SENIOR SOFTWARE ENGINEER:
[https://grnh.se/535a2f882us](https://grnh.se/535a2f882us)

SENIOR FULL-STACK ENGINEER:
[https://grnh.se/4d000ee42us](https://grnh.se/4d000ee42us)

SENIOR DATA SCIENTIST:
[https://grnh.se/a5aec8882us](https://grnh.se/a5aec8882us)

IT SECURITY ENGINEER:
[https://grnh.se/1995c67b2us](https://grnh.se/1995c67b2us)

Tech stack: React / Typescript / Express / Node.js / Python / PostgreSQL /
MemSQL / Elasticsearch / Docker / Terraform / Kubernetes / AWS / Packer/
Tensorflow / OpenCV / Scikit Learn / Jupyter

Competitive salary + fully paid medical, dental, vision + 401(k) + parental
leave + development fund + remote, flexible working + wellness + amazing
colleagues!

------
na_ka_na
Apixio | San Mateo, CA ONSITE | Frontend, Backend Engineers! Senior and Junior

At Apixio we are changing the way healthcare uses data. About 80% of
healthcare data is under used because it is too messy or unstructured to
efficiently analyze. The healthcare industry needs technology solutions that
can process this data and extract insights. We are a profitable mid sized
(less than 25 engineers) healthcare company. Our stack is React, Scala, Java,
Python, Cassandra, Elastic, Redis. All on AWS.

Email me at sanchay@apixio.com or find me on LinkedIn

------
Palmetto
Palmetto | Engineering | Full Time | Remote

Palmetto is a clean technology company with a soul. Fundamental to our mission
is “Leading the world to a clean energy future.” Our #1 Value is Customer
Experience and we pride ourselves on over delivering. To learn more about our
services visit Palmetto.com.

Sr. Full Stack Engineer (MERN stack)-
[https://jobs.lever.co/bandwidth/edd45330-0d47-4c91-b47b-54d4...](https://jobs.lever.co/bandwidth/edd45330-0d47-4c91-b47b-54d40b084bc6)

------
stakefish
We are stakefish & f2pool, blockchain-related teams looking for our new team
members to share our exciting journey! If you are passionate about this
technology this is the place for you. We are looking for Developers, DevOps,
UX/UI Designer, and more. See our openings here:
[https://jobs.lever.co/fish](https://jobs.lever.co/fish)

------
johnymontana
Neo4j | Backend Software Engineer - GraphQL | Full Time | London or Malmö,
Sweden

Neo4j is the world's leading graph database and we believe graph databases are
the optimal backend for GraphQL APIs. Come help realize that vision by joining
our Engineering team working on the Neo4j GraphQL integration.

Tech: TypeScript, GraphQL, Cypher, Neo4j

Apply here:
[https://jobs.lever.co/neo4j/b5229939-8f44-4d77-a39d-2d0f2386...](https://jobs.lever.co/neo4j/b5229939-8f44-4d77-a39d-2d0f23863440)

------
WraithM
Bitnomial | Software Engineer, Operations Engineer | Chicago (USA) | Full-time
| [https://bitnomial.com](https://bitnomial.com)

We’re a CFTC-regulated Bitcoin derivatives exchange all written in Haskell. We
use ansible and terraform for our operations automation. Trading industry
experience is a plus.

We've also got a bunch of open source projects:
[https://github.com/bitnomial](https://github.com/bitnomial)

Contact: careers@bitnomial.com

------
DanFeldman
Applied Intuition | Software, Sr. Software, Sr Frontend | Bay Area, Detroit |
Onsite, VISA | Full-time

[ACTIVELY HIRING]. Help determine the future of autonomy. Applied Intuition
provides the infrastructure to safely develop, test, and deploy autonomous
vehicles at scale. We've raised funds from A16Z and General Catalyst.

Applied Intuition equips engineering and product development teams with
software that makes it faster, safer, and easier to bring autonomy to market.
Headquartered in Silicon Valley with offices in Detroit, Tokyo, and Munich,
Applied is composed of software and automotive experts from the top companies
in the world (such as Google, Amazon, Apple, Waymo, Tesla, Delphi, GM, and
Bosch).

We are hiring for all roles listed on our website, but the following roles are
P0 priorities:

-Senior AV Engineer (Los Angeles)

-Senior Planning and Control Engineer (Los Angeles)

-DevOps Engineer (Bay Area)

-Pipeline Technical Director/Artist (Bay Area)

-Technical Program Manager/ TPM (Bay Area)

-Software Test Engineer (Bay Area)

-Senior Software Engineer, Mapping + Localization (Bay Area)

-Head of Legal (Bay Area)

-Inside Sales Representative (Bay Area)

-Accounting Manager (Bay Area)

I am a recent addition to Applied, and have only great things to say about the
culture[1], the product, and the team. Our tech stack is cutting edge and a
blast to work on, our pace is fast but sane, and our customers love us (and
demand a lot from our product). If you're interested in bringing a deep
software skillset to autonomous vehicles, Applied is a fantastic place to land
in this industry. There is a wonderfully wide mix of age and experience here
as well.

Apply online, every application is read:
[https://www.appliedintuition.com/careers](https://www.appliedintuition.com/careers)
or email me (def + @<company address>) with any questions, but do not send me
your resume (please apply instead online).

[1]
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vM3-k-g3CV4](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vM3-k-g3CV4)

------
dford10
peregrine.io | Software Engineer | San Francisco, CA | Full-time | ONSITE

Founded in 2018, Peregrine creates technology to help governments transform
the way they fight crime while building trust with their communities. We do
this through openness, accountability, careful policy enforcement, and respect
for people’s personal freedoms. Our platform fuses disconnected government
data silos across secure networks and empowers users with highly intuitive
interfaces to search, analyze, and collaborate. Customers tell us we help them
solve cases that they thought were unsolvable, and allow them to communicate
in ways they have never seen before. We are particularly proud to help
government agencies solve more crimes while averting wrongful arrests. We are
looking for strong developers to join our small but growing team. As one of
the earliest engineering hires, you’ll take on a lead role with vast ownership
across one of our stacks. You’ll be able to work directly with end users to
deliver a world-class, high performance SaaS platform

Stack: Python, Django, Celery, Airflow, React, D3, Mapbox, Blueprint.js,
PostgreSQL, Elasticsearch, Neo4J, AWS, Terraform, Packer, Ansible

Open Roles: Frontend, backend, data, and infrastructure software engineers

[https://jobs.lever.co/peregrine](https://jobs.lever.co/peregrine)

To apply, or for more info, email dana@peregrine.io

------
kundi
Nightwatch.io | Remote | Full-time | Elixir, Rust, Ruby, Go

This is a fully remote position, full-time or part-time, with flexible working
hours and work arrangements.

We’re looking for an experienced developer who enjoys working with server side
technologies and possesses a good mixture of DevOps and application
development chops, has been around the block a couple of times, and would like
to build forward-thinking and innovative solutions with experienced teammates
in a progressive-oriented environment.

About the role: You should have plenty of experience in building performant,
easy to use, well monitored and well tested APIs, creating and maintaining
robust web applications, designing efficient data flows, communicating
clearly, sharing knowledge and questioning existing solutions.

If you are a positive-oriented hacker who does not fit the traditional company
structure and resonates with the mindset of programming languages and
paradigms being just a tool and not a heavy personal attachment and
identification, then this role might be the right fit for you.

About the company: We’re a self funded SaaS company that primarily builds
forward-thinking tools for internet professionals. We are a bootstrapped
company that believes the future belongs to smaller companies that don’t
subscribe to the 9-to-5 corporate way of doing things. We believe that the
Silicon Valley era is over, and we are building a business that allows us to
enjoy the freedom of working remotely where each of us has the autonomy and
flexibility to have a high impact on the world with our work.

Devops Engineer: [https://nightwatch.io/jobs/devops-
engineer](https://nightwatch.io/jobs/devops-engineer)

Front-end Developer: [https://nightwatch.io/jobs/frontend-
developer](https://nightwatch.io/jobs/frontend-developer)

Elixir / Ruby Back-end Developer: [https://nightwatch.io/jobs/backend-
developer](https://nightwatch.io/jobs/backend-developer)

Product Manager: [https://nightwatch.io/jobs/product-
manager](https://nightwatch.io/jobs/product-manager)

------
hassan-andalus
Andalus | System's/Big Data Engineer | Dubai, UAE | Remote

We are a start-up aiming to utilize the latest technologies to help clients
solve their data needs. We are hackers by nature and like to think of
innovative solutions to solving issues that have long been considered status-
quo. We aim to empower our clients with state-of-art infrastructure components
allowing them to be a data-enabled organization.

If this sounds exciting to you, we would love to hear from you. Email us at
eve@andal.us

------
tehansen
Pear Deck | REMOTE | Full Stack and SRE

We are a small team on a mission to help teachers engage every student, every
day.

We are hiring Full Stack Software Engineers to work on product development and
a Site Reliability Engineer to help us scale and maintain infrastructure and
uptime.

Stack includes: JS, angular, react, node, express, firebase, mongo, docker,
k8s, GCP

Find out more at
[https://www.peardeck.com/careers](https://www.peardeck.com/careers) or email
me at thomas@peardeck.com

------
webase
Webase | Growth Marketer | Remote (US) |
[https://www.webase.com](https://www.webase.com)

Webase is making it easy for anyone to build websites and applications. We've
built a solid platform and need a smart and aggressive marketer to join the
team and us grow.

This is an awesome opportunity to join an early stage company in a market that
will be growing throughout the 2020s.

Please send LinkedIn profile and why you're the perfect candidate to
hello@webase.com!

------
ifuller1
Freetrade.io | London, UK | Multiple Roles | Full Time | Remote & On-site |
[https://freetrade.io/careers](https://freetrade.io/careers)

We're a technology company that brings simple, free investing to everyone.

We’re building all the technology and infrastructure from the ground up.

We're looking for outstanding engineers and engineering leaders to help us
scale to our next 200k users.

Multiple roles from £40k to £110k+ (mid to principal software roles and above)

------
ben336
Kustomer | Sr BE Engineers | NYC & Durham NC |
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/kustomer](https://boards.greenhouse.io/kustomer)

\- Well funded ($173M) growing startup, still small enough to make an impact
(<200 employees) \- Modern tech stack: Node / Express / MongoDB / AWS /
ElasticSearch

I'm one of the hiring managers currently looking for engineers, so feel free
to reach out to me directly: ben@kustomer.com

------
coltnz
SMX | Clojure / Big Data Developer | Auckland, New Zealand | Onsite | Full-
time

We have a bespoke big data and analytics infrastructure built in Clojure on
Azure and utilising Kafka and Cassandra that requires another senior
developer. You will have verifiable experience in some or the above or related
technologies, as well as in building secure, highly available systems.

Respond to colin.taylor smxemail.com

------
shiv86
newtrul | Full-Stack | REMOTE or CHICAGO | Full-Time | Negotiable DoE

newtrul | Full-Stack | REMOTE INTERN or CHICAGO | Full-Time | Negotiable DoE

At newtrul we help connect shippers, brokers and carriers. We are a digital
marketplace who enable efficient booking of loads. To read more on why it's a
very interesting time to join the Shipping and Logistics industry click here:
[https://medium.com/@shivamsinha_99837/edis-to-apis-the-on-
go...](https://medium.com/@shivamsinha_99837/edis-to-apis-the-on-going-
transformation-in-transportation-and-logistics-41e87b906206)

Our stack consists of Typescript, Javascript, PHP; Frameworks include NestJS,
React, Redux, Laravel. We use Gitlab CI/CD pipelines to deploy to AWS and use
ELK for observability.

We are looking for ambitious candidates who have deep technical knowledge
combined with excellent communication skills and ideally see themselves in the
future being in leadership positions (director or head of engineering)

We are also open to internship positions for the right person. Shiv CTO -
excited to hear from you at
[https://shrib.com/#ArcticTern83vE08D](https://shrib.com/#ArcticTern83vE08D)
(Will not respond to recruiter or agencies)

~~~
keviv
Sent you a mail.

------
zpeti
Security researcher | Budapest, Hungary | REMOTE | ProPrivacy.com

We are looking for someone to uncover security and privacy issues in apps,
websites, software, and also possibly find data breaches. We are looking for
someone to find stories for us of people’s data being lost/stolen/exploited.

We always cooperate with any company who we find issues with, but we do
actively seek our vulnerabilities.

If you want to be a full time ethical hacker, this is the job for you.

Contact us at ProPrivacy.com if interested.

------
sjl-lumicks
LUMICKS | C++ Developers | Amsterdam, NL | FULL-TIME, ONSITE when safe to do
so, VISA | [http://lumicks.com](http://lumicks.com)

LUMICKS is bringing novel tools for single-molecule biophysics and cell
avidity to market, enabling scientific researchers across biology and medicine
to unlock new types of experiments.

We produce z-Movi, a unique instrument that can directly measure the overall
strength of interaction between cells ("avidity") and could have an enormous
impact on research in immunology, paving the way for new therapies for cancer.
In collaboration with end users, we have developed a fast and intuitive
workflow software that takes you from defining your parameters to viewing your
data in no time.

We also build C-Trap, which can be used to "grab" a single molecule, and apply
precise mechanical forces to it. At the same time, one can visualize the
molecule using highly-sensitive fluorescence microscopy. Our customers use it
to watch DNA being copied by the molecular machinery of the cell, or observe
molecular "engines" walking across the scaffolding structures of a human cell.
LUMICKS systems are currently in use in opinion-leading labs across the globe,
including Stanford, Johns Hopkins University, Tsinghua University, NIH, Max
Planck Institute, TU Delft, and Imperial College London.

We're an academic spin-off from a research group at VU University Amsterdam.
We care deeply about providing our users with easy-to-use, reliable software
that actively supports Open Data and Reproducible Science. To make this
happen, we're looking to expand our software engineering team with additional:

C++ developers -- [http://lumicks.com/vacancies/cpp-software-
developer](http://lumicks.com/vacancies/cpp-software-developer)

We use the following technologies. When applying, it's fine to be familiar
with a subset of these:

C++17 (soon 20) for the core code, Qt5 (QML) for the UI and Python 3 for
bindings. CMake builds everything and Conan manages the dependencies.
Libraries we use include abseil, asio, caf (C++ actor framework), catch2,
cereal, fmt, opencv, ranges-v3 and spdlog. Our Python bindings are implemented
using pybind11.

Read the full job descriptions, and apply directly, at:
[http://lumicks.com/careers](http://lumicks.com/careers)

------
cynusx
WeAreRemotely | Senior javascript engineers | Europe | Full-time | REMOTE

WeAreRemotely helps US and EU companies to experiment with fully remote teams,
we do that by recruiting full teams, hiring them directly and managing them
for our clients.

We have an open application process, we will keep you on file if you pass our
engineering challenges.

Currently we have two open positions \- Junior frontend engineer \- Senior
javascript engineer

Just shoot your resume to talent@remotely.works and we'll get back to you

------
jaz46
Pachyderm (YC W15) -- San Francisco -- SF or remote (within North America) --
[https://jobs.lever.co/pachyderm/](https://jobs.lever.co/pachyderm/)
Positions:

* Core distributed systems/infrastructure engineer (Golang)- You'll be solving hard algorithmic and distributed systems problems every day and building a first-of-its-kind, containerized, data infrastructure platform.

* Front-end Engineer (Javascript) - Your work will be focused on developing the UI, perfecting the user experience, and pioneering new products such as a hosted version of Pachyderm's data solution.

* DevOps -- Pachyderm is hiring a deployment and devops expert to own and lead our infrastructure, deployment, and testing processes. Experience with Kubernetes, CI/CD systems, testing infra, and running large-scale, data-heavy applications is important.

* Solutions Engineer/Architect -- Work with Pachyderm's OSS and Enterprise customers to ensure their success. This is a customer facing role that bridges support, product, customer success, and engineering.

About Pachyderm:

Love Docker, Golang, Kubernetes and distributed systems?

Pachyderm is an enterprise data science platform that offers Git-like version
control semantics for massive data sets and end-to-end data lineage tracking
and auditing. Teams that find themselves struggling to maintain a growing mess
of advance data science tasks such as machine learning or
bioinformatics/genomics research use Pachyderm to greatly simplify their
system and reduce development time. They rely on Pachyderm to do the heavy
lifting so they can focus on the business logic in their data pipelines.

Pachyderm raised our Series A led by Benchmark
([https://pachyderm.io/2018/11/15/Series-A.html](https://pachyderm.io/2018/11/15/Series-A.html)),
so you'd be getting in right at the ground floor and have an enormous impact
on the success and direction of the company as well as building the rest of
the engineering team.

Check us out at:

pachyderm.com

[http://github.com/pachyderm/pachyderm](http://github.com/pachyderm/pachyderm)

------
astranis
Astranis (YC W16) | San Francisco, CA | Full-Time | Onsite | US Citizen or
Green Card

Four billion people do not have access to the internet. Astranis is going to
change that. We are building the next generation of smaller, lower-cost
telecommunications satellites to bring the world online.

Come work with incredibly smart people who have flown things in space before.
No prior space experience needed, you just need to enjoy getting your hands
dirty with real hardware and be okay with struggling to do things that seem
impossibly hard.

We’re a well-funded team of over 100 world-class engineers that move fast. We
raised our Series B ($90M) from Andreessen Horowitz and Venrock, launched our
first satellite in 2018, secured our first major customer deal in 2019, and
we’ll triple the satellite internet capacity of Alaska in 2021.

Our mission and our products are meant to connect the world and everyone in
it, regardless of gender, race, creed, or any other distinction. We believe in
a diverse and inclusive workplace, and we encourage all people to join our
team and bring their unique perspective to help make us stronger. \--

Check out our postings here --
[https://jobs.lever.co/astranis](https://jobs.lever.co/astranis).

\--

Roles we’re hiring for include:

Software Team Lead (Engineering Manager):
[https://jobs.lever.co/astranis/49107951-1180-4277-95ec-02009...](https://jobs.lever.co/astranis/49107951-1180-4277-95ec-0200961c5a0a)

Ground Software Engineer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/astranis/bc4cc309-1684-4e27-9858-0379b...](https://jobs.lever.co/astranis/bc4cc309-1684-4e27-9858-0379bdf603c6)

Engineering Technician:
[https://jobs.lever.co/astranis/aa7022e4-e018-402f-8a1a-32b20...](https://jobs.lever.co/astranis/aa7022e4-e018-402f-8a1a-32b2029b7de0)

Thermal Engineer: [https://jobs.lever.co/astranis/a624f165-5361-4fab-adbf-
dcd4a...](https://jobs.lever.co/astranis/a624f165-5361-4fab-adbf-dcd4abc734a5)

Interns: All engineering disciplines and business operations

------
asparagui
QuarkWorks | Columbia, Missouri, USA | Full-time | Onsite | Mobile/Backend
Developers

We make mobile applications for companies big and small. Chances are, you've
already used one of our apps!

We are looking to add more full time developers (backend/frontend/mobile) in
Columbia, MO!

[https://quarkworks.co/careers/](https://quarkworks.co/careers/)

Fill out the form at the URL above, or email hiring@quarkworks.co directly.

------
mikaelq
Beacon | (Senior) Software Engineer | Full-time | London | Onsite

Beacon is a London-based startup looking to disrupt the global logistics
industry.

We recently closed our series A and are backed by Jeff Bezos, Eric Schmidt,
and VC firm 8VC.

We can provide Tier 2 visa sponsorship.

Apply here: [https://beacon.com/careers](https://beacon.com/careers) or reach
out mikaelq@beacon.com (include "HN" in the subject)

------
illumis
illumis | Full-stack and DevOps | ONSITE (NYC) OR REMOTE

We’re building tools for transparency! Our rapidly growing search and data
platform, powered by complex data pipelines, aggregates and delivers
actionable search results drawn from thousands of public data sources in real-
time. Join our expanding team of engineers, open data geeks, and political
researchers to drive improvements for our users and build useful things that
make our world better.

Open positions

FULL-STACK APPLICATION ENGINEER with experience using React and Django to play
a key role in building and maintaining our platform and its elegant and robust
user-interface. Learn more and apply here:
[https://illumis.recruitee.com/o/fullstack-application-
engine...](https://illumis.recruitee.com/o/fullstack-application-engineer-
reactdjango)

DEVOPS to work on infrastructure for our platform and help tackle the exciting
challenge of scaling it while improving performance, reliability, delivery,
and security. Learn more and apply here:
[https://illumis.recruitee.com/o/devops-
engineer](https://illumis.recruitee.com/o/devops-engineer)

------
mathildepatmon
Smartcar | Mountain View | Full-Time |
[https://smartcar.com](https://smartcar.com) The connected car API for
developers.

Here are our open roles:

\- Front End Engineer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/smartcar/2600777f-5f9f-444b-9a6b-1eeee...](https://jobs.lever.co/smartcar/2600777f-5f9f-444b-9a6b-1eeee8c41749)

Feel free to reach out to our internal recruiter directly!

mathilde@smartcar.com

------
reiderrider
BackNine Insurance | Westlake Village, CA/Remote | Fullstack |
[https://back9ins.com](https://back9ins.com)

We simplify the selling of insurance. Join our team of 3 engineers along with
25 others with a growing product
([https://intelligentquote.com](https://intelligentquote.com)). US only
(compliance reasons). Email reid@back9ins.com

------
syllableai
syllable.ai | Senior Software Engineer | Onsite / Remote Sunnyvale, CA and
Seattle, WA Link: [https://jsco.re/6l7kl](https://jsco.re/6l7kl)

Technologies: AI / ML NLP, Python, Data Pipelines, React / Redux, AWS, Docker

Syllable is a healthcare technology company that uses artificial intelligence
to help patients while lowering cost for hospitals and medical groups. The
Syllable platform consists of knowledge graphs, custom machined learned
models, a proprietary chatbot framework for the web, and even telephony
infrastructure for voice bots. Syllable uses an agile development process and
releases new versions of it's software on a weekly basis to our customers.
Syllable is growing fast in healthcare. We are hiring for positions including
Senior Software Engineers (front end, back end, and full stack) and DevOps.
Our engineering offices are located in Sunnyvale, CA and Bellevue, WA.

Benefits: Silicon Valley market rate compensation, stock options, premium
health care benefits for employees and families and an excellent vacation
plan. We encourage a culture of work-life balance.

------
dustingetz
Work on [http://www.hyperfiddle.net/](http://www.hyperfiddle.net/), a
declarative DSL for CRUD apps that abstracts over IO. Requires deep FP
experience, we need help with identifying and building out key fundamental
abstractions. Clojure/Script. Remote, international OK with overlap to US
Eastern Time. dustin@hyperfiddle.net

------
DLarsen
Catasys | REMOTE | Sr. AI Engineer | good pay

We're in the healthcare space working on some pretty compelling problems at
the convergence of behavioral health and chronic conditions. I come from an
ad-tech background where the general theme was to use loads of data to help
advertising be "more efficient"... which is to say we tried to help sell folks
on things they usually didn't need... meanwhile in spite of noble aspirations
to clean up the industry, ad-tech has gotten creepier over the last 10 years.
(I'm glad there are still folks working on that problem.) But today I'm so
happy now to be directing my effort toward a somewhat surprising opportunity
to A) benefit humans and B) be more efficient from a cost perspective. The
general idea is that we find cases where providing behavioral health care
(think treatment for SUD, anxiety or depression) has a very good chance of
improving the management of one or more chronic conditions (think diabetes,
COPD, asthma, etc). I don't want to over-sell it as a mythical win-win-win
(the individual, the insurance companies, and our company), but so far the
model is working pretty well. We're growing both in terms of business as well
as our capabilities.

My team of 2 is looking for 2 more to join our fully remote team. If you're a
thoughtful, experienced practitioner who has built successful (and let's face
it maybe a few unsuccessful) ML or AI systems, you might be perfect. If you're
searching this post for buzzwords, as a means of shameless SEO I'll mention
Python, Tensorflow, Keras, Spark, Scala, SageMaker, Deep Learning, RNN, LSTM,
R, ggplot, and (why not) Flask. Note that we may or may not use all of these
_right now_ (the team is new and much TBD), but I'm hoping to catch the
attention of the right folks in the midst of so many job HN postings.

Ping me via LinkedIn messaging or my email (dlarsen at the company domain
name) if you're curious about the role. Having recently joined the company and
this team, a lot of the considerations that are probably on your mind as a job
seeker are fresh in my mind as well, and I'd be happy to have a candid
conversation about the company, the role and how you might fit in.

[https://www.paycomonline.net/v4/ats/web.php/jobs/ViewJobDeta...](https://www.paycomonline.net/v4/ats/web.php/jobs/ViewJobDetails?job=26656)

------
julienfr112
ICA | Dev Scala / dev Angular / devops(bash)+data(python) | Full time
partially remote | Paris | We are a company that provide to financial
instutution an interctive big data tool ( think of an crossbreeding between
Apache spark and excel pivot, on steroïds). We are currently growing fast, and
are hiring on multiple roles. Shoot me an email :
julien(dot)fraichard(at)the(dash)ica(dot)com

------
zyenge
eBay | Applied Researcher, ML engineer | Full-time | NYC, remote ok

We are hiring applied researchers to change the way eBay does advertising. You
will be someone who is comfortable working with the most challenging problems,
designing and creating the most elegant systems alike. We need your help to
reinvent the recommender systems experience on eBay's item pages. This is a
unique opportunity to influence the most visited page on eBay (billions of
views a day) and learn recommendation technology which ranks eBay's 1+ billion
active items. We apply cutting edge machine learning techniques on petabytes
of data and thousands of Spark/YARN nodes. This includes Deep learning,
XGBoost and online learning. We are a small team in a growing remote office,
building eBay Ads's future and seeking experienced (2+ years) applied
researchers. The day to day work includes 50% coding and 50% data science. Our
interview consists of two phone screens and one onsite (virtually) to meet the
team and do a code test. contact: wsalle@ebay.com | Ask for Zhen

------
wickedwiesel
twentyfifty | UK or Germany (mostly WFH) | Data Visualization / Scientist |
Part-time or Intern or Student-job

twentyfifty [0] is a management consultancy helping international corporate
clients to turn corporate responsibility commitments into practice in their
value chains.

We are a certified B-corporation [1] with a wonderfully passionate team that
believes in the quality and purpose of our work.

If the following statements resonate with you, we should get in touch:

"Understanding how companies impact people and how this could be measured
fascinates me. I follow the news but when people cite studies, I often think
'I wish more people understood the difference between correlation and
causation.' Using datasets to turn complex socioeconomic questions into easy-
to-digest visuals and actionable insights for companies gives my work purpose.
Excel, PowerQuery, PowerBI, Tableau, R or Python are some of the tools that I
feel comfortable with."

twentyfifty is looking for a freelancer, or junior- / advanced-student level
colleague. Given the current economic uncertainty, an engagement would start
in August and be limited to December but likely be extended beyond that.
Looking forward to get to know you. Please reach out to me. You can find my
contact details on my profile page [2].

[0] [https://www.twentyfifty.co.uk/en/](https://www.twentyfifty.co.uk/en/)

[1] [https://bcorporation.net/](https://bcorporation.net/)

[2] [https://www.twentyfifty.co.uk/en/who-we-are/meet-the-
team/jo...](https://www.twentyfifty.co.uk/en/who-we-are/meet-the-team/john-
wiesel/)

------
FearNotDaniel
ten80 | [https://ten80.group](https://ten80.group) | Mid-level Web Developer
(JavaScript/React) | Hammersmith, London, UK | ONSITE (Remote during pandemic)
| Full-time

Here at ten80 we are building a platform to revolutionize the world of
contract work, matching enterprise clients with consultants and contractors to
assemble virtual teams focused on outcomes not time. It's a whole new way of
working and requires a new kind of development team to design and implement
the solution in a timely, effective manner.

We're not just looking for developers who have put in the time and memorized a
list of function calls against whatever framework happens to be in demand this
year. We're looking for the curious, the driven, the creative problem-solvers
who are excited about new tools and processes, proactive about recommending
techniques and patterns but pragmatic enough to recognize when a new approach
is a good fit for the problems we are trying to solve and when it is best left
in the textbook or blog post where you spotted it.

Skills:

\- 2+ years experience developing B2B web apps

\- Strong JavaScript

\- Strong React

\- Understanding of testing frameworks (Jest, Enzyme, Cypress/Selenium)

\- Excellent communication skills

\- Demonstrable ability to learn new technologies and make appropriate tech
choices to address specific business requirements

Apply online via link below. Please note this job description also covers full
stack and back end developers, but we are specifically only seeking front end
experts at this point.

[https://ten80.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=42](https://ten80.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=42)

------
cnj
commercetools | Berlin or Munich, Germany | Software Engineer - Scala | Full-
Time, Onsite | [https://commercetools.com](https://commercetools.com)

We're building a cloud-native eCommerce API for large enterprises. We received
funding late last year: [https://techcrunch.com/2019/10/21/commercetools-
raises-145m-...](https://techcrunch.com/2019/10/21/commercetools-
raises-145m-..).

We're looking for Scala Engineers for several teams. Help us expand our
GraphQL and REST APIs, or help us scale our platform to the next level.

For insights into what we built and how we're using Event Sourcing at Scale,
check:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bWR6g64fA6M](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bWR6g64fA6M)

We also have open positions for SREs and others:
[https://commercetools.com/careers](https://commercetools.com/careers)

------
grosania
Hello Community! Glovo is hiring for PRINCIPAL & STAFF SOFTWARE ENGINEERS for
the Tech team! We had a HYPERGROWTH as an on demand delivery solution! We need
great Tech Team members to provide the best experience and SOLUTION to the
world! We are super flexible, start dates can be moved and you can start
remote to then move to Sunny Barcelona Office + New Tech Hub in Warsaw Poland!
(WFH, full flexibility but Fulltime, full relocation + Sponsorship) At the
moment Glovo is the fastest-growing generation 2 (this means that we have our
own logistics platform) delivery startup in the world and becoming one of the
best Tech Product Start-ups in Spain.

Tech Challenges: Project Valkyrie: Related to the number of deployments per
day. Project Darwin: Going from a Monolithic to a Microservices architecture.
Better efficiency with Machine Learning.

Tech Stack: Java , Python, Spring Boot, Redis, Python, NodeJS, AWS (SQS,
Kinesis, Aurora,EC2, Lambda,Cloudwatch, Jenkins, Terraform, Ansible, Github
Actions, Spinnaker, DataDog Mobile: Java, Kotlin, Swift Frontend: JavaScript,
Vue.js

PRINCIPAL & STAFF SOFTWARE ENGINEERS

If you write to me I will guide you through the process faster!

gianluca.rosania@glovoapp.com

I’m attaching our corporate video:
[https://youtu.be/1lnZ8xsx9bE](https://youtu.be/1lnZ8xsx9bE) ;)

------
HiringatSM
A Stealthmode start-up, located in Bay Area, Ca., backed by Sequoia in the AI
space is looking for the following:

-Fullstack with Front End Expertise: Experience with Geospatial libraries, Javascript, React, Node.js, MySQL etc.

-Fullstack with Back End Expertise: Experience with Geospatial libraries, Javascript, React, Node.js, MySQL etc.

-VP of Eng: iOT a plus

-Head of Operations: Medical background a plus

Please email resumes to hiring@stealthmode.co

------
uncleLFK
Fictive Kin | REMOTE (AND/OR ONSITE) | BACKEND | iOS

We're an engineering and design studio based in Brooklyn, NY, with dedicated
team members across the globe. We're happiest when building the first version
of a founder's vision or helping an older company enter new, innovative
territory.

We also create and run our own internal products, like TeuxDeux.com.

Interested? Email zerocool@fictivekin.com

------
bluelinked
PayPal | Fulltime | Remote Only (US-based) | Hiring Javascript Application
Engineers

The Checkout Web team builds the user experiences used by millions of buyers
across the globe. We don’t think buying online has to be a “one size fits all”
process, we’re on a mission to provide smarter, more tailored, experiences to
all of our users. It’s a future where buyers can pay the way they want with
all the accompanying benefits, all without sellers needing to know anything
about a complex global e-commerce ecosystem. The team is at the forefront of
GraphQL adoption at PayPal, and we’re using React to build dynamic UIs as we
explore and test new concepts and smart experiences. We’re seeking an
experienced Lead Engineer to join us on this journey — you’ll be working with
a team of intelligent, passionate people and helping shape the future of
PayPal.

Web Application Engineers:
[https://wd1.myworkdaysite.com/recruiting/paypal/jobs/job/Ill...](https://wd1.myworkdaysite.com/recruiting/paypal/jobs/job/Illinois/Web-
Engineer_R0056758)

We have several openings within my team as well as within other teams--so drop
me a line even if my particular opening doesn't sound interesting and I'll
help you find the right place! You can contact me at swesthafer at paypal dot
com.

~~~
func_effect
Hi there! I recently applied to a similar role through linkedin and did a take
home assignment but apparently my submission was not good enough. I kind of
liked this step and was disappointed to know that I failed. Worse was not
receiving any feedback or at least a code review round, which could have
helped me improve, specially after spending 6 hours on it. :( What would be
your advice if I apply again in future ? Thanks!

------
GuiloLa
Lazy Lantern (YC S19) | Senior Data Scientist, Staff Backend/Data Engineer,
Senior FullStack Engineer | Full-time | Remote

\- Lazy Lantern is an AI-powered product analytics solution

\- Pure data product with many challenges around AI & Big Data

\- Founders with experience at leading Silicon Valley companies

\- Several unicorn customers, dataset of billions of events

\- Backed by top-tier US & European investors, incl. Y Combinator

Contact: bb@lazylantern.com

------
jonahbailey
Atomic Object | Software Consultancy | Ann Arbor, MI | Onsite/Fulltime (we're
currently all remote because of COVID-19)

[https://atomicobject.com/careers/senior-software-
developer-j...](https://atomicobject.com/careers/senior-software-developer-
job)

\--- Work with smart, passionate people. Make cool stuff. Learn every day. ---

Atomic is growing a diverse and inclusive team of curious, creative people who
love creating great software for our clients.

JOB OVERVIEW Atomic makers work on self-managed teams of 2-10 designers,
delivery leads, developers, and testers. They collaborate to create products
for our clients, from the idea phase through launch and beyond. Teams are
project-based, so you'll get to work with new people and tackle new challenges
every 6-12 months.

As a software developer at Atomic, most of your time will be spent writing
tests and code alongside other Atoms. But your role isn’t limited to technical
responsibilities. Atomic promises clients a great experience and a great
product. Software developers deliver on that promise by being kind, curious,
positive individuals who provide excellent high-level technical advice to a
diverse set of clients.

WHY ATOMIC? Since 2001, Atomic Object has designed and developed software
products for web, mobile, desktop, IoT, and connected devices. We were founded
on the belief that not all software is created equal. Many people can write
code, but it takes a close-knit team of passionate people to create
exceptional, innovative products that change the way people do business.

We’re an employee-owned company and a certified B Corporation with 70+ Atoms
based in our Ann Arbor and Grand Rapids offices. Unlike many other technology
companies, we have a flat organization. There is no corporate ladder to climb.
As a company that values transparency, we practice open-books management. At
Atomic, you can stay close to the craft of making software for your entire
career without missing out on owning a part of the company and its profits.

INTERESTED? If you'd like to find out more about Atomic or this position,
don't hesitate to check out our current open position: Senior Software
Developer & Consultant: [https://atomicobject.com/careers/senior-software-
developer-j...](https://atomicobject.com/careers/senior-software-developer-
job)

------
ri_hutch
BitMEX | Product Engineering, SREs | Full-Time | San Francisco, CA- Onsite

We are the largest cryptocurrency P2P trading platform in the world by volume
offering unrivaled liquidity, security, and career opportunities.

SRE: The BitMEX Infrastructure team sits at the core of the business and is
responsible for the reliability and scalability of all the services that power
the platforms and its developers. In only a few years, BitMEX became the
leading crypto-products trading platform worldwide, and handles ten of
thousands low latency transactions per second, representing several billions
of dollars traded every day. We specialize in systems, whether it be
networking, the Linux kernel, or some more specific interest in scaling,
algorithms, or distributed systems. Successful candidates will have experience
in Terraform, open source programming, and Docker.

Senior Software Engineers: As a Senior JavaScript Engineer, you are an
engineer with experience in design and implementation of fast, real-time web
applications. Our team works in React for the front-end and our API is written
in Node. If you're right for this role, you should be an expert in Javascript,
have an interest in new technology, and a passion to grow as an engineer on
this platform.

If interested, please submit your resume to the position of your choosing at
www.bitmex.com/careers

------
siavosh
pMD | Software Engineer | San Francisco, CA | Remote friendly | Full-time If
you're interested in health care, helping doctors/nurses/staff take better
care of their patients and work on the forefront of new healthcare models and
the tools they are beginning to need including telehealth, come join us. We're
a profitable small company < 50 people, with double digit annual growth, no
VC, and we move very fast with no red-tape. I actually found my current job on
the monthly HN job post years ago, and still here :) This is a very unique
position given it's a mix of pure engineering, and customer facing work. Some
testimonials of the software:
[https://www.pmd.com/reviews](https://www.pmd.com/reviews)

[https://jobs.lever.co/pmdsoft?lever-via=Zo5Tx-
ZVR8](https://jobs.lever.co/pmdsoft?lever-via=Zo5Tx-ZVR8)

------
michaelvillar
Height — [https://height.app](https://height.app)

Location: Remote (US and Europe timezones) or New York

\---

Height is a project management software for the whole company. We are
currently 5 people, the tool is behind invite-only access. Funded by Matrix
Partners, Lightspeed, Background Capital, Elad Gil, Naval Ravikant, …

Open roles:

\- Software engineer

\- Product designer

→ Contact me at michael@height.app

------
willsewell
Pusher | [https://pusher.com/](https://pusher.com/) | Ruby on Rails Engineer |
£50-£70k + equity | London office or remote (EU timezone preferred) | Full-
Time

Pusher’s APIs provide realtime capabilities to thousands of developers around
the globe. Every day billions of messages are sent through millions of
WebSocket connections to our servers. Through our many SDKs we make it easy
for developers to make amazing realtime features like chat, live updates, and
various collaborative tools.

We are looking for a RoR to help build features for our dashboard. Our
customers use our dashboard to manage their apps and get insights on their
usage. We have a fairly large RoR code base, which recently got refreshed
(upgraded to RoR 5.2) and have begun using view-components and webpack. We run
it all on Heroku.

There are still opportunities to modernise and simplify the system as well as
adding new exciting features to the dashboards and this role will be essential
to achieving those goals. You will work closely together with our Front End
engineer on new features and app performance.

To apply:
[https://apply.workable.com/pusher/j/DE300A6018/](https://apply.workable.com/pusher/j/DE300A6018/)

------
meltemz
causaLens | Software Engineer | Data Scientist - Applied Science | Data
Scientist - Engineering and Product | Quantitative Researcher| Frontend
Engineer | Full-time | London | www.causalens.com

We are looking for a motivated and high-achieving Data Scientists and
Engineers based in London (or willing to relocate) to join the team working on
our exciting machine learning product. This is a full-time placement with
significant opportunities for personal development.

We offer an intellectually stimulating environment, work within an
interdisciplinary team and an inclusive culture. We are a high-calibre,
mission-driven team building a technology that improves our world.

We can provide Tier 2 visa sponsorship.

Core requirements are:

-Strong academic record (PhD & PostDoc preferred)

-Very advanced quantitative skills in machine learning/statistics/mathematics or similar fields

-Ability to translate advanced machine learning algorithms into code (Python preferred)

------
ColinHayhurst
Mojeek | Head of Marketing or CMO and Frontend Developer | Remote | UK

We have built the largest independent search engine outside Big Tech. Other
smaller, so-called search engine companies, are using Bing or Google search
results. Mojeek therefore provides alternative search results and without
tracking. As we do not collect data, our users can avoid supporting
surveillance capitalism.

We are a small team working fully remote. CEO YC S12. At this stage of the
company candidates would preferably reside within the UK and visa sponsorship
is not available.

\- Head of Marketing or CMO:
[https://www.mojeek.com/about/careers/head_of_marketing_or_cm...](https://www.mojeek.com/about/careers/head_of_marketing_or_cmo.html)

\- Frontend Developer UX/UI:
[https://www.mojeek.com/about/careers/frontend_ux_ui_develope...](https://www.mojeek.com/about/careers/frontend_ux_ui_developer.html)

------
vruiz
simplesurance GmbH | Berlin | Onsite, Full Time
[https://www.simplesurance.com/](https://www.simplesurance.com/)

We are building one of the world’s leading platforms to make insurance
accessible.

Since 2012, we are proudly “Made in Berlin”: we are very international with
150+ people from over 30+ countries working daily in our central Berlin
office. Our internationalism is reflected also in our business since we are
active in over 28 countries.

What we are looking for Golang Software Engineers (f/m/d)
[https://www.simplesurance.com/careers/#golang-software-
engin...](https://www.simplesurance.com/careers/#golang-software-engineer-fmd)

Email: jobs@simplesurance.com |
[https://www.simplesurance.com/careers/](https://www.simplesurance.com/careers/)

------
alixanderwang
Terrastruct | Design/UX | Remote | Contract | terrastruct.com

Terrastruct is a diagramming tool specialized to visualize software designs.

We're looking for a designer on a contract basis to help out with a refresh of
the app and landing page design.

If you're interested, send me an email directly with a portfolio of your work
(my email is in my profile).

------
entee
Anagenex | Onsite | San Francisco | Lead ML Engineer, Computational Chemist

We are a seed stage biotechnology company building a novel platform for drug
discovery focusing on difficult targets. Machine learning has struggled in
early stage drug discovery efforts because most of these efforts do not have
enough data for the models to parse. Our technology solves the data problem
with massively parallel biochemistry in the form of DNA Encoded Libraries
(DELs), allowing us to analyze 100-1000x more compounds compared to
traditional approaches. By feeding our algorithms with this data we can
identify better compounds faster than competing solutions. We recently closed
a substantial seed investment (2+ years runway) and are assembling a highly
interdisciplinary team of both bench and computational scientists. Come help
us build the future of drug discovery!

Lead ML Engineer: We are looking for our first computational hire who in time
will help build and manage this team. This person will be driving technology
choices, designing and building data architectures and building models. These
systems will take in raw experimental data as well as other information from
lab instruments and integrate that data into models predicting several
biochemically relevant properties. Familiarity with current ML and data
pipeline tools is a must. We favor python, but aren’t dogmatic.

Computational Chemist: We are looking for a computational chemist to create a
cutting edge drug discovery toolchain. We strongly favor open platforms such
as RDKit but are open to alternatives that maximize performance. This person
should be familiar with traditional SAR, structure based drug discovery, ADME
prediction and have some exposure to more recent ML applications to drug
discovery.

These roles are both asking a lot, and correspondingly we offer strong equity
and competitive compensation. The roles are also a unique opportunity to build
systems correctly from the ground up to solve a really important problem!

Odds and ends:

Interview process is generally a few phone/video conversations and some small
practicum work, but is adapted to the individual at this stage of the company.

Onsite is expected to be in SF though we may have a site in Boston as well
eventually. Of course, given the pandemic all office decisions are in the air,
and the company is remote for the time being.

We offer healthcare coverage and typical technology startup benefits.

Email at nicolas at anagenex.com

------
i_am_ralpht
vehicle.software | pacific timezone | full-time | software engineer

vehicle.software is creating a new infotainment platform to redefine the in-
car experience. We are focused on bringing excellent user experience to
electric vehicles: beautiful visualizations, deep integration of connected
services, and continuous improvements via regular software updates. Over the
last decade, our team led development of Tesla's award-winning car software,
widely adopted smartphone system software, and more. We are based in Palo
Alto, California, and our customers are established car companies all over the
world.

We are super excited to be using Rust, and we are hiring software engineers,
for more details please visit
[https://vehicle.software/careers/](https://vehicle.software/careers/)

------
gajus
Contra. The fastest growing social network in the US. We are very actively
hiring Node.js developers.

100% remote.

[https://weworkremotely.com/remote-jobs/contra-lead-node-
js-g...](https://weworkremotely.com/remote-jobs/contra-lead-node-js-graphql-
postgresql-engineer)

------
quant_app
Quant.to - Bitcoin Options | Remote | Marketing Manager |
[https://go.quant.to](https://go.quant.to)

We're building the Robinhood for Bitcoin Options trading and looking for
talented cryptocurrency/blockchain marketing manager to grow our userbase.

Email marketing@quant.to

------
albertomm
Location: Porto, Portugal (GMT+1)

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: It depends.

Technologies: Python, Django, JavaScript (ES6/ES7), Node, Express, MongoDB,
MySQL, Flask, Redis, Celery, BeautifulSoup, Scrapy

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/albertommoura/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/albertommoura/)

Portfolio: [https://github.com/mmnemonic](https://github.com/mmnemonic)

Email: albertommoura@gmail.com

Availability (Starting July 2020): 40 hours/week

My expertise lies in automated web scraping of difficult to obtain data,
websites with bare bones structures and complex to parse, large scale
websites, including those using 'scraping protection' services and sites that
simply put - are hard for most to scrape. I use a variety of methods for
getting the data and aim to obtain the data as quickly, accurately and
efficiently as possible.

------
fernst
Intersection | Senior Software Engineer, LinkNYC | New York City | Full-time |
ONSITE

[https://www.intersection.com/join-our-team/your-job-
search/j...](https://www.intersection.com/join-our-team/your-job-search/job-
detail/2185699)

Who are we?

At Intersection, we are at the forefront of the smart cities revolution. Our
mission is to improve daily life in cities and public spaces, with products
that bridge the digital and physical worlds by delivering connectivity,
information and content to enrich our everyday journeys and elevate the urban
experience.

We pair our human-centered methodology with groundbreaking technology to
design, develop, deliver, and maintain unique products and experiences in
public space that deliver value to advertisers, cities, and consumers. Whether
partnering with urban transit systems to revolutionize commuting and travel,
with cities to transform how they connect with residents and visitors, or
private developers to craft unforgettable experiences in neighborhoods and
districts, our solutions are scalable platforms on which our clients can build
the future.

Intersection is backed by Alphabet through its urban technology company
Sidewalk Labs.

What is the Role?

As a Senior Software Engineer, LinkNYC you will serve a key role in developing
and supporting the tooling that empowers the LinkNYC engineering initiatives.
You will work with team members from across the organization in order to
develop and maintain the front-end and back-end platform that we use to
monitor, manage and support our fleet of devices in the streets of NYC. You’ll
be an integral part of our efforts to execute the vision of the LinkNYC
project and deliver value to the people of NYC.

You’re great for this role because:

\- You have full-stack software engineering experience

\- You have strong experience with React

\- You have strong experience with a server-side language, such as Python, Go,
Node.js, Java/Scala, etc

\- You have strong experience with RESTful APIs

\- You care about building clear, maintainable code

\- You are excellent at communicating and collaborating, especially with folks
who aren't engineers

\- You care about continuous integration and delivery

\- You have a track record of building and operating successful products and
platforms

------
risratorn
DataCamp | datacamp.com | Senior Full-stack Ruby Engineer | Remote
(Belgium/London/Europe) | Full-Time

We are looking for a talented and skilled Full Stack Ruby Engineer to help us
improve and evolve many critical backend parts related to finance,
authentication, and sales enablement. You will be part of a great remote team,
building applications, and solving technical challenges every single day!

DataCamp is building the best platform to learn and teach data skills to over
6 million users worldwide. We create technology for personalized learning
experiences and bring the power of data fluency to millions of people around
the world. Our learners get real hands-on experience by completing self-paced,
interactive data science courses, practice, and projects from the best
instructors in the world, right in the browser.

More details and applications here:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/datacamp/jobs/1762238](https://boards.greenhouse.io/datacamp/jobs/1762238)

\-----

DataCamp | datacamp.com | Engineer Lead/Manager | Remote
(Belgium/London/Europe) | Full-Time

As an engineering manager, we expect you to guide and coach one or more
product team(s) towards success and foster the engineering principles we stand
for. Together with product managers and your team(s), you will decide on a
vision and take ownership of the entire code base and team management to
realize it. As a manager, you will be responsible for further building out
your team(s), resolving impediments and fostering personal growth of each
engineer. You will be responsible for driving continuous improvements within
the team using agile practices. This includes coaching the team on big
projects, sponsoring technical debt efforts, following best practices, etc. As
a result of this, a majority of your time is spent supporting engineers and
not typing emails or sitting in meetings.

DataCamp is building the best platform to learn and teach data skills to over
6 million users worldwide. We create technology for personalized learning
experiences and bring the power of data fluency to millions of people around
the world. Our learners get real hands-on experience by completing self-paced,
interactive data science courses, practice, and projects from the best
instructors in the world, right in the browser.

More details and applications here:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/datacamp/jobs/2154285](https://boards.greenhouse.io/datacamp/jobs/2154285)

------
jashmenn
newline (formerly Fullstack.io) | Course author | Remote | Part Time |
[https://www.newline.co/write-with-us](https://www.newline.co/write-with-us) 7
out of our last 10 authors made $50k+ (each). We’re the authors of Fullstack
React, ng-book, Fullstack Vue and we’re looking to work with authors like you
to write a few new courses this year. Our books & courses sell very well
because: - We go way beyond API docs and teach everything you need to know to
build real apps. - We guarantee they're up-to-date. - We invest in marketing
the books (and have an active email list of over 100k) - We love the topics we
write about and aim to create something remarkable every time.

If you decided to self-publish, you may find the marketing is more than
writing the course. We have an audience, and we know what they want to learn -
so when your course is done, we already have people who want to buy it.

If you decide to go with a “traditional” publisher, you may be given a
mediocre editor, write your book in MS Word (ha), and earn 5-15% in royalties.
With us, our editors (me) are programmers first, our tooling is dev-friendly,
and our royalties on profit are split 50/50\. (For scale, the author of
Fullstack Vue earned $20k on the opening weekend, Fullstack D3 even more.)

We’re looking to write the definitive guides on programming topics. Things
like "The newline Guide to Authentication with React and Node in 2020" \- But
variations on that can be any major stack or task: Not only JavaScript, but
also Rust, Go, Java, AWS, DevOps, Angular, React, ASP.NET Core, Serverless,
Python, Elixir, Data Science etc.

If this sounds like something you’d be interested in, fill out the form linked
below. Looking forward to hearing from you!

[https://www.newline.co/write-with-us](https://www.newline.co/write-with-us)

(I've talked more about our economics of writing books here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17015117](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17015117))

------
william-foriio
foriio | Senior Back End Developer | Tokyo, Japan | ONSITE (partially remote
until end of 2020) | [https://www.foriio.com](https://www.foriio.com)

foriio is a platform for Creators to make their own portfolio page.

Tech stack \- React for client application \- Ruby on Rails API as a Back End
\- PostgreSQL \- Heroku \- AWS \- Git

Requirements: \- Experience with Ruby on Rails projects for 3+ years \-
Experience leading small development teams \- Comfortable with server
infrastructure and deployment \- Understanding of security technologies
(encryption, authentication, OAuth 2.0)

* Do you only accept candidates that are already Japanese residents? Yes

* Do you require Japanese ability? No.

How to apply? Email to hiring[at]foriio[dot]com

------
searchable-jobs
Searchable.ai | ML Ops Engineer | Remote (US) | Full-Time

Join our team and work closely with Research and DevOps!

[https://www.searchable.ai/ml-ops-engineer](https://www.searchable.ai/ml-ops-
engineer)

------
lillian_vargas
Ruby Software Engineer - Perfect Audience (Remote - East Coast) | SharpSpring
| Remote, Full-Time: SharpSpring is looking for talented Ruby Software
Engineers to join our team for our Perfect Audience platform. This position
will give you the chance to work with the latest technologies and come up with
creative solutions to problems across a wide range of projects. Ownership of
product modules is encouraged, and as a member of our team, your contributions
will have a positive impact on thousands of customers spanning the globe. We
work in an Agile environment where input from every developer is welcomed and
everyone’s voice is heard. SharpSpring compensates based upon merit and skill
level with a strong basis on practical skill sets, so existing projects are
helpful in establishing experience. Overall, our team is a group of dedicated
individuals working to provide the best service possible to our customers
using the most innovative solutions. Our engineers tend to be passionate about
new technology, have high attention to detail, and generally just enjoy
writing code. Questions? --->careers@sharpspring.com

Apply here:
[https://jobs.lever.co/sharpspring/64da94c5-d025-4e17-a2ec-0a...](https://jobs.lever.co/sharpspring/64da94c5-d025-4e17-a2ec-0ad7741c439d)

Software Engineer (Gainesville + Remote-EST) | SharpSpring | Gainesville, FL |
Full-Time SharpSpring is seeking talented Software Engineers for our team in
Gainesville and for remote employees located on the East Coast. We're looking
for Software Engineers with significant real-world experience working in at
least a few areas of our technology stack and a high level of enthusiasm for
learning other technology we use. Candidates should be able to demonstrate
examples of at least one public-facing or commercial application they have
made significant contributions toward developing — ideally an app powered by a
modern TypeScript or JavaScript framework with an API backend. We compensate
based upon merit and skill level with a strong basis on practical skill sets,
so existing projects are helpful in establishing experience. Questions? --->
careers@sharpspring.com

Apply here: Gainesville:
[https://jobs.lever.co/sharpspring/33c28193-2c09-4a53-8f39-80...](https://jobs.lever.co/sharpspring/33c28193-2c09-4a53-8f39-80c9c99e4717)
Apply here: Remote (East Coast):
[https://jobs.lever.co/sharpspring/4c80e4a1-150d-46e8-ae3c-0e...](https://jobs.lever.co/sharpspring/4c80e4a1-150d-46e8-ae3c-0e1f48eb8127)

------
salt-licker
Genesis Therapeutics | Burlingame, CA | Onsite (Flexible WFH) | Full-time |
[https://www.genesistherapeutics.ai](https://www.genesistherapeutics.ai)

We’re a hybrid AI + biotech start-up, developing novel neural networks to
predict molecular properties and using them to accelerate the development of
new medicines.

Looking for great software engineers and ML researchers with an interest in
drug discovery -- no biology or chemistry experience required. We all learn
from each other here.

\- We currently have a small team of excellent software engineers: graduates
from Stanford, UC Berkeley, MIT. Previously worked at Facebook, Google,
Memsql, Jane Street

\- Core deep learning tech was invented by co-founder + CEO Evan Feinberg
during his PhD at Stanford’s Pande lab (the lab that did Folding@Home). See
the peer-reviewed PotentialNet paper:
[https://pubs.acs.org/doi/10.1021/acscentsci.8b00507](https://pubs.acs.org/doi/10.1021/acscentsci.8b00507)

\- $4.1m seed round led by Andreessen Horowitz, and we currently have lots of
runway

\- Our platform was validated in collaboration with a top-five pharma company,
in a public paper:
[https://arxiv.org/abs/1903.11789](https://arxiv.org/abs/1903.11789)

\- In addition to strong software + AI talent, our small team has top drug
discovery chemists who have collectively discovered several FDA-approved drugs
before

Here are our open roles:

\- Software Engineer:
[https://jobs.genesistherapeutics.ai/apply/ILdjypU87G/Softwar...](https://jobs.genesistherapeutics.ai/apply/ILdjypU87G/Software-
Engineer)

\- AI Engineer: [https://jobs.genesistherapeutics.ai/apply/NAtx0CsIIL/AI-
Engi...](https://jobs.genesistherapeutics.ai/apply/NAtx0CsIIL/AI-Engineer)

Interview process: 1-2 one-hour technical phone screens, 1 day on-site (now
virtual) with 3 one-hour technical questions. All these include extra time to
chat, answer your questions about Genesis, and meet us. Can go from first
email to offer in a week or two

Tech Stack: python, C++, pytorch, postgres, docker, kubernetes, various
computational chemistry libraries + tools

Please apply online, or email me your resume: ben@genesistherapeutics.ai

------
srosenberg
Inpher ([https://www.inpher.io/](https://www.inpher.io/)) | New York (USA),
Lausanne (Switzerland), Paris (France) | Software Engineers | Full-time |
Onsite

At Inpher, we believe that privacy and security are foundational to the future
of computing and have built enterprise products to make this vision a reality.
We are a small team of veteran founders, world-renowned cryptographers and
proven software engineers. We are headquartered in New York City, with
satellite offices in San Francisco and Lausanne, Switzerland, and have raised
$14M in funding.

Apply at [https://www.inpher.io/careers](https://www.inpher.io/careers)

Or email to me directly at $user@inpher.io, where each ascii character of
$user can be obtained by solving for x and converting to base-128,

x = 145767 mod 611939, x = 109572 mod 598463

------
gdeglin
OneSignal | San Mateo, Los Angeles (Backend & SRE) | Onsite | Full Time |
[https://onesignal.com/careers](https://onesignal.com/careers)

Tech stack includes Go, Rust, Ruby on Rails, Kafka, Postgres, Redis, InfluxDB,
Typescript, React

OneSignal is building the best platform for businesses to intelligently engage
with customers across every channel. We provide a simple interface to push
notifications, email, and in-app messages, letting content creators focus on
quality user engagement instead of complex implementation.

When you pick up your smartphone, the first thing you see is a push
notification - maybe there’s a breaking news alert, a message from a dating
site, or football scores… Whatever it is, chances are it came from us.

We're hiring for:

* Backend Engineer [https://onesignal.com/careers/9a60a245-06d9-4e2a-82fb-da5e1e...](https://onesignal.com/careers/9a60a245-06d9-4e2a-82fb-da5e1e9d22d8)

* Site Reliability Engineer [https://onesignal.com/careers/b070a1df-d888-4af6-b8aa-2d5a55...](https://onesignal.com/careers/b070a1df-d888-4af6-b8aa-2d5a55d568a1)

* Full Stack Developer [https://onesignal.com/careers/890530b3-fc07-454b-9111-ddacd6...](https://onesignal.com/careers/890530b3-fc07-454b-9111-ddacd65384d8)

* Backend Engineering Manager [https://onesignal.com/careers/76fc9e90-4b89-4c0b-afe3-4b5fa9...](https://onesignal.com/careers/76fc9e90-4b89-4c0b-afe3-4b5fa9da33c5)

* Developer Evangelist [https://onesignal.com/careers/2023b71d-2f44-4934-a33c-647855...](https://onesignal.com/careers/2023b71d-2f44-4934-a33c-647855816903)

------
stephaniepicnic
PicnicHealth (YC S14) | San Francisco, CA | Full-Time, Onsite |
[https://picnichealth.com](https://picnichealth.com) | Can transfer existing
visas

PicnicHealth works with patients to collect, digitize, and manage their
medical records, empowering them to monitor and control their care via a
personal health timeline. Through partnerships with biopharma companies &
academic partners (including Roche/Genentech, Novartis, Verily), patients can
consent to share their anonymized data and power cutting-edge medical
research.

To learn more about who we are, our engineering culture, and whether this is
the right place for you, read our Key Values profile:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/picnichealth](https://www.keyvalues.com/picnichealth)

You can see all of our open roles here:
[https://grnh.se/3b566ba92](https://grnh.se/3b566ba92)

* DevOps Engineer: [https://team.picnichealth.com/careerdetails?gh_jid=429762800...](https://team.picnichealth.com/careerdetails?gh_jid=4297628002&gh_src=3b566ba92)

* Engineering Manager, Internal Product: [https://team.picnichealth.com/careerdetails?gh_jid=468586900...](https://team.picnichealth.com/careerdetails?gh_jid=4685869002&gh_src=3b566ba92)

* Full-Stack Engineer: [https://team.picnichealth.com/careerdetails?gh_jid=429692900...](https://team.picnichealth.com/careerdetails?gh_jid=4296929002&gh_src=3b566ba92)

* Senior Product Manager/Head of Product: [https://team.picnichealth.com/careerdetails?gh_jid=437728800...](https://team.picnichealth.com/careerdetails?gh_jid=4377288002&gh_src=3b566ba92)

* Senior Data Engineer: [https://team.picnichealth.com/careerdetails?gh_jid=465624300...](https://team.picnichealth.com/careerdetails?gh_jid=4656243002&gh_src=3b566ba92)

Tech Stack: Our main web service is in Node.js, and most other services are in
Python (mostly machine learning services, using Keras, Tensorflow, etc). Our
frontend is React + Redux, database is PostgreSQL, and services run in a
Kubernetes cluster hosted on Google Cloud Platform (Google Kubernetes Engine).

Contact - Technical Recruiting Lead, Stephanie Iannello -
stephanie.iannello@picnichealth.com

------
xzilla
credativ U.S. | DBA/DBRE | Remote U.S.| Full-Time

credativ U.S. provides Open Source support and consulting services focused on
the WebOps space. At this time we are primarily looking for DBA/DBRE folks,
although we do have some other positions in the SRE/Sysadmin space available
as well. We are 100% distributed company. We encourage you to check out our
available listings at
[https://careers.smartrecruiters.com/CredativLLC](https://careers.smartrecruiters.com/CredativLLC)

------
brandonudemy
Udemy is excited to share that we have 80+ opportunities we are hiring for
GLOBALLY!!

Udemy is the market leader in the Educational Technology space ahead of
Coursera, Udacity, and LinkedIn Learning. During current economic uncertainty
we’re fortunate to be able to provide an unprecedented and increasing number
of teachers, students, businesses and governments with the educational
resources they need to succeed during these difficult times.

Udemy is valued at $2BN and growing exponentially - from 150 employees to 760
in the last 3 years and engineering and product orgs around 250 to date.

With 15 active Engineering positions available right here in the Bay Area,
please check out udemy.com/careers for more information.

udemy.com/careers

------
quickthrower2
If you want to be reminded of threads like this you can (for free) at
[https://tryjobalerts.com](https://tryjobalerts.com).

------
bubblehead712
Qualitest is hiring. 6300-QA Engineer

Ramat Hasharon, Tel Aviv District, Israel

Job: [https://wrkbl.ink/2EAOcJd](https://wrkbl.ink/2EAOcJd)

#ai #gaming #telecom #mobile

------
skayli
Nylas | San Francisco, New York, Denver, or Toronto | U.S. Remote-OK |
[https://www.nylas.com](https://www.nylas.com)

Our mission is to empower the world to communicate with context and insight.
The Nylas Cloud APIs powers email, calendar, and contacts features in SaaS
products ranging from CRM and marketing automation to recruiting tools,
scheduling assistants, legal and real estate platforms, and more. The Nylas
email API integrates with 100% of email service providers, allowing
bidirectional email sync between SaaS apps and your email client.

To learn more about who we are, our engineering culture, and whether this is
the right place for you, read our Employee Handbook:
[https://github.com/nylas/handbook](https://github.com/nylas/handbook)

Here are some of our open roles. To view all open roles, click the first link
below:

* All open roles: [https://boards.greenhouse.io/nylas?gh_src=3c109cd52](https://boards.greenhouse.io/nylas?gh_src=3c109cd52)

* Senior Frontend/Full Stack Engineer - Developer Experience (Toronto): [https://grnh.se/205da68c2us](https://grnh.se/205da68c2us)

* Senior Backend Engineer (Toronto): [https://grnh.se/f35e23e22us](https://grnh.se/f35e23e22us)

* Senior Frontend/Full Stack Engineer - Data Science (Toronto): [https://grnh.se/a46aac712us](https://grnh.se/a46aac712us)

* Senior Software Engineer (SF): [https://grnh.se/a46aac712us](https://grnh.se/a46aac712us)

* Staff Engineer (SF): [https://grnh.se/a46aac712us](https://grnh.se/a46aac712us)

* Senior Site Reliability Engineer (Toronto): [https://grnh.se/7ce2bd522us](https://grnh.se/7ce2bd522us)

* Technical Account Manager (SF, NYC, or Denver): [https://grnh.se/0589a7a62](https://grnh.se/0589a7a62)

* Lead Sales Engineer (NYC): [https://grnh.se/8ecdda602us](https://grnh.se/8ecdda602us)

Tech Stack: Python, MySQL, Redis, Kinesis, HAProxy, Linux, Javascript, React,
Redux, Flux, Flow, Elasticsearch, AWS, Jenkins, MyPy, nginx

~~~
ricopags
Are the jobs with cities listed all Remote OK?

------
aytanbenaderet
Clear Street | NYC _(remote in USA now, future is onsite) | (Distributed
Systems, DevOps, Fullstack, Data)
|[https://clearstreet.io/careers](https://clearstreet.io/careers)

[Clear Street]([http://clearstreet.io/](http://clearstreet.io/)) was founded
in 2018 with a mission to build new market infrastructure. We are delivering a
product that helps high volume, multi asset traders connect to financial
markets. Our clients will streamline and scale their businesses with the power
of our technology. Clear Street is building systems that replace the archaic
systems that are the industry norm. In some instances the current systems are
up to 50 years old. Those systems weren't built to handle the volume nor the
complexity of today's market. We have made tremendous progress, but our
biggest challenges lie ahead. Help us shape the future of trading while doing
the most satisfying work of your career.

\---------Our Data Ops team is building a platform to handle massive amounts
of financial data and just opened up three new positions: \- Data Architect
([[https://clearstreet.io/careers/2229079]](https://clearstreet.io/careers/2229079\]))
\- Data Engineer
([[https://clearstreet.io/careers/2232717]](https://clearstreet.io/careers/2232717\]))
\- Data BA
([[https://clearstreet.io/careers/2231421]](https://clearstreet.io/careers/2231421\]))

We are hiring across our Eng org: Our platform team is looking for experts in
building large-scale high-throughput distributed systems \- Sr Dist. Sys.
Eng([https://clearstreet.io/careers/2190096](https://clearstreet.io/careers/2190096))
\- Dist. Sys. Eng
([https://clearstreet.io/careers/2214109](https://clearstreet.io/careers/2214109))

Interested in designing and scaling cloud infrastructure, automating, and
improving engineering productivity? \- DevOps
Eng([https://clearstreet.io/careers/2087530](https://clearstreet.io/careers/2087530))

Want to build applications and features from the ground up? \- Fullstack Eng
([https://clearstreet.io/careers/2087544](https://clearstreet.io/careers/2087544))
_ We are all remote until we can safely return to our office. At some point in
the future, we hope to bring our people back together onsite in NYC.

------
stigi
Pitch ([https://pitch.com](https://pitch.com)) | Multiple Roles | Berlin,
Germany / Remote | Full Time

We are hiring for various engineering positions/ Remote and Germany.

Founded by the creators of Wunderlist Pitch is a company that operates at the
intersection of people and ideas. Our goal is to enable anyone to spark change
by collaborating around the stories that drive people, organizations, and
communities. Pitch ( _the product_ ) is the first iteration of that. Our
mission is to enable anyone to spark change by bringing their ideas to life in
the most collaborative, effective, and delightful way. We are hiring for
various positions and would love to hear and receive applications from you.

Pitch is build on Clojure/ClojureScript and is deeply invested in the Clojure
community. Wether you're already a Clojure enthusiast or eager to learn, this
is a great opportunity!

Our open positions in Engineering:

\- Frontend Performance Engineer:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/pitch/jobs/4358754002](https://boards.greenhouse.io/pitch/jobs/4358754002)

\- Senior Backend Engineer - Cloud/AWS:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/pitch/jobs/4694829002](https://boards.greenhouse.io/pitch/jobs/4694829002)

\- Senior Frontend Engineer - Data Import:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/pitch/jobs/4741211002](https://boards.greenhouse.io/pitch/jobs/4741211002)

\- Senior Frontend Engineer - Design Tools:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/pitch/jobs/4741216002](https://boards.greenhouse.io/pitch/jobs/4741216002)

\- Senior Frontend Engineer:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/pitch/jobs/4109855002](https://boards.greenhouse.io/pitch/jobs/4109855002)

\- Senior React Native Engineer:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/pitch/jobs/4697592002](https://boards.greenhouse.io/pitch/jobs/4697592002)

\- Senior Web Developer - Marketing Engineering:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/pitch/jobs/4765274002](https://boards.greenhouse.io/pitch/jobs/4765274002)

For the full list have a look here -->
[https://pitch.com/about#hiring](https://pitch.com/about#hiring)

------
gvpmahesh
Do you people reply to all the applications? I have sent one last month, would
love to get a reply to that

~~~
hartator
Hi gvpmahesh, I think your application was lacking a proper resume. Try to re-
apply with either a proper resume or a link to your linkedin. A ink to your
GitHub would be appreciated as well.

------
raad_altaie
=======================================================
=======================================================

Software Engineer (NodeJS) to help creating brand new way to transform
conference rooms

for more check out our website [https://conferfly.com](https://conferfly.com)

=======================================================
=======================================================

------
forbrkfst
BRIO | Remote-OK | Dir. or VP of Engineering

BRIO helps employers access Covid-19 testing to squash outbreaks before they
claim lives and livelihoods. Pre-pandemic, we helped employers track chronic
health issues via regular outpatient blood testing. Post-pandemic, we have a
concrete plan to return to our prior work (TL;DR pre-pandemic work supports
current work which supports post-pandemic work).

Team context: \- Python 3, Flask, PostgreSQL, and Redis, running on AWS.
Server-rendered HTML via Jinja, with Javascript and PostCSS.

\- Currently 3 Sr. level engineers. Since it does not look like this problem
is going away anytime soon, we’re building out the foundation for a permanent
team

\- In pure transparency, and by prior agreement, several of the current team
members are not planning to stay long term

Key metrics: \- >20 companies served including many in the food supply chain,
and multiple outbreaks quashed. ~60% month-on-month growth

\- We are in a position to make real contributions to the worlds understanding
of how the disease spreads (e.g. partnering with researchers at Johns Hopkins)

Apply here: [https://angel.co/company/brio-
systems/jobs](https://angel.co/company/brio-systems/jobs) or reach out to me
directly at careers@getbrio.com. Salary ranges on JDs. Learn more here
[https://www.getbrio.com/](https://www.getbrio.com/)

(I am the COO and co-founder)

------
ankgyl
Narvar | Hiring for remote (US/ Canada) Senior Distributed Systems Engineers,
Data Engineers, SRE & Security Engineer.

Please email me: ankush AT narvar.com

We have served over 400 million consumers across 7 billion interactions, in 38
countries, and 55 languages. Narvar customers include 600+ brands and
retailers from around the globe. Brands that you and I, our friends, and their
friends shop at.

------
iblaine
One Medical | San Francisco, CA or Austin, TX | Full-time |
[https://www.onemedical.com/careers/](https://www.onemedical.com/careers/)

One Medical is the fastest-growing primary care system in the country with
over ~100 locations in major cities nationwide such as Boston, Chicago, Los
Angeles, New York, SF, DC, Atlanta, and most recently, Austin. Technology has
been a key to our success and we believe in building as much of it in-house as
possible. Depending on your department, these are some of the core
technologies you can expect to interface with: Angular, Python, AWS, Spark,
Ruby, MySQL, Android, GraphQL, Java, Cypress, Hadoop, PySpark, Tensorflow,
AI/ML

\- Senior Security Automation and Tooling Engineer - (SF or Austin)
[https://www.onemedical.com/careers/all-
departments/2135833/](https://www.onemedical.com/careers/all-
departments/2135833/)

\- Senior Incident Response Engineer - (SF) (posting soon)
[https://www.onemedical.com/careers/all-
departments/?departme...](https://www.onemedical.com/careers/all-
departments/?department=security)

\- Senior iOS Engineer - (SF) [https://www.onemedical.com/careers/all-
departments/2113005/?...](https://www.onemedical.com/careers/all-
departments/2113005/?..).

\- Engineering jobs -
[https://www.onemedical.com/careers/engineering/](https://www.onemedical.com/careers/engineering/)

\- Clinical/IT/Doctors/Legal/Marketing/Operations/Sales/etc -
[https://www.onemedical.com/careers/all-
departments/](https://www.onemedical.com/careers/all-departments/)

Our investment in technology and focus on preventative healthcare has allowed
us to help address the current covid crisis. We've been doing telemedicine for
years, setting up outdoor covid stations across the nation, and as of last
month we now offer anti-body testing, outside of all of the other services we
provide.

For a better understanding of One Medical, please check out our Instagram
([https://www.instagram.com/onemedical](https://www.instagram.com/onemedical)),
reach out to our Recruiting team
([https://www.linkedin.com/in/sbunker](https://www.linkedin.com/in/sbunker))
or me.

------
nationalrobotic
National Robotics Engineering Center | Software, Computer Vision, Machine
Learning, UI | Pittsburgh, PA, USA | Full Time | H1-B VISA

[https://www.nrec.ri.cmu.edu/careers/index.html](https://www.nrec.ri.cmu.edu/careers/index.html)

The National Robotics Engineering Center (NREC), a robotics research and
development powerhouse, is looking for experienced developers, especially in
embedded systems, robotics, perception, deep learning, data science, and AI.
For more than 21 years NREC has brought together a critical mass of software
and hardware engineers in order to take technology from the laboratory to the
real world. NREC maintains a diverse portfolio of projects, from Augmented
Reality driver assistance to full off-road autonomy and from advanced
teleoperation to full autonomous manipulation.

NREC is part of the Robotics Institute at Carnegie Mellon University, focused
on commercialization of robotic technologies, and employs over 150 people in
their off-campus facility. An NREC developer can go from developing mapping
for a mining robot operating in extreme environments
([https://www.nrec.ri.cmu.edu/solutions/mining/profiler.html](https://www.nrec.ri.cmu.edu/solutions/mining/profiler.html))
to developing hardware and controls for unique research vehicles
([https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-URxpqi0oAU](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-URxpqi0oAU)).
Another may go from developing training products for humanitarian workers
([https://www.nrec.ri.cmu.edu/solutions/defense/other-
projects...](https://www.nrec.ri.cmu.edu/solutions/defense/other-
projects/sweep-monitoring.html)) on to assistive technologies that make work
easier for farmers around the world
([https://www.nrec.ri.cmu.edu/solutions/agriculture/other-
agri...](https://www.nrec.ri.cmu.edu/solutions/agriculture/other-agriculture-
projects/active-fill-control.html)).

A subset of our openings:

C++ and Python software engineers -
[https://www.nrec.ri.cmu.edu/careers/software-
engineer-2.html](https://www.nrec.ri.cmu.edu/careers/software-engineer-2.html)

DevOps - [https://www.nrec.ri.cmu.edu/careers/software-build-
engineer....](https://www.nrec.ri.cmu.edu/careers/software-build-
engineer.html)

ML/AI Engineering - [https://www.nrec.ri.cmu.edu/careers/software-engineer-
machin...](https://www.nrec.ri.cmu.edu/careers/software-engineer-machine-
learning.html)

Computer Vision engineers - [https://www.nrec.ri.cmu.edu/careers/robotics-
engineer-comput...](https://www.nrec.ri.cmu.edu/careers/robotics-engineer-
computer-vision.html)

User Interface - [https://www.nrec.ri.cmu.edu/careers/user-interface-
software-...](https://www.nrec.ri.cmu.edu/careers/user-interface-software-
engineer.html)

If you have questions or are interested in any positions in robotics, please
contact Christine DeCarolis ( cdecarolis@nrec.ri.cmu.edu ). In your
communication, please mention hacker news.

------
patrickserrano
My company is hiring a bunch of roles in the NYC area.

\---

automotiveMastermind | Multiple Full-time | NYC |
[https://automotivemastermind.com](https://automotivemastermind.com)

TL;DR we're SaaS in the automotive space that applies predictive analysis to
score customers based on how likely the are to buy a car. We provide that
information in a web app for dealers and market to consumers on their behalf
with personalized messaging.

We've got a bunch of positions posted at the moment:
[https://www.linkedin.com/jobs/search/?f_C=3686046&locationId...](https://www.linkedin.com/jobs/search/?f_C=3686046&locationId=OTHERS.worldwide)

We recently posted a bunch of new engineering roles, and my old team is
looking for a Marketing Developer to help build personalized marketing with
data and code.

------
acconrad
Indigo Agriculture | Software Engineer (2-5 yrs exp, Front end & back end) |
Boston, MA | Full-time | REMOTE PREFERRED | [https://www.indigoag.com/join-
us](https://www.indigoag.com/join-us)

================

I usually post this long thing about why we're a great company to work for and
I realized that nothing compared to mission and purpose. You can read our
accolades and I'll reference them below, but the truth is nothing matters more
than why we exist:

We're fighting climate change by building better apps for farmers and the
agricultural economy. Our farmers are able to produce better quality crops
with fewer resources and less land. For example, we piloted a program with
Anheiser-Busch and saved 2 BILLION gallons of water in the last year.

If I didn't believe this was one of the most important problems of our
generation to help future generations, I wouldn't put so much emphasis on
this. If you want a mission you can tell your grandchildren about in hopes of
creating a better environment for farmers (and really the whole world), we're
working on it right here, right now.

I'd love to hear from you and learn more about how you can work with us. Our
stack is JavaScript (React & Apollo front end, some Node on back end) and
Python (Flask for the back end).

For reference, we're a Unicorn company:

[https://www.builtinboston.com/2017/09/26/agtech-startup-
indi...](https://www.builtinboston.com/2017/09/26/agtech-startup-indigo-
boston-tech-unicorn)

We work on the most under-hyped sector in startups today (agtech) 2 years in a
row:

[http://stateofstartups.firstround.com/2018/#trends-and-
takes](http://stateofstartups.firstround.com/2018/#trends-and-takes)

[https://stateofstartups2019.firstround.com/](https://stateofstartups2019.firstround.com/)

CNBC named us the Most Disruptive Company in the world, beating out Flexport,
Airbnb, and other companies you've seen here on HN. We're in the top 5 2 years
in a row:

[https://www.cnbc.com/2020/06/16/indigo-agriculture-
disruptor...](https://www.cnbc.com/2020/06/16/indigo-agriculture-
disruptor-50.html)

And our big climate goal is to use regenerative agriculture to sequester 1
TRILLION tons of carbon from the atmosphere:

[https://www.indigoag.com/the-terraton-
initiative](https://www.indigoag.com/the-terraton-initiative)

------
alienhard
Scribd | Software Engineers | San Francisco, Toronto, Amsterdam | ONSITE or
REMOTE | VISA

Scribd is a reading subscription that gives you access to the best books,
audiobooks, magazines, and more. Our mission is to change how the world reads.
A year ago we hit 1M paying subscribers
([https://techcrunch.com/2019/01/28/scribd-1-million-
subscribe...](https://techcrunch.com/2019/01/28/scribd-1-million-
subscribers/))! We are one of the oldest YC startups (YC ’06), operating one
of the largest Ruby on Rails sites.

Scribd has a very friendly, engineering-driven company culture with
competitive salary and great benefits. We are ambitious but at the same time
we value a good work life balance. In general we care way more about your
personality, communication, and hacking skills than what languages and
technologies you’ve used so far.

We are hiring software engineers across the board (see
[https://www.scribd.com/careers](https://www.scribd.com/careers)), including:

* The Payments team is looking for mid-level to senior engineers to help us build smart payment systems. Our mission is to grow revenue with sophisticated, reliable and secure international payments. The Payments team works on exciting projects that cover Product, Infrastructure, Finance and supporting the Frontend teams via APIs. We are in an interesting phase of applying machine learning to optimize authorization rates and personalizing user's payment experience. If you are interested in taking us forward to build Payments for the future, we are hiring for two positions : [https://jobs.lever.co/scribd/9a29a357-4a39-47f0-a79a-b4c77b1...](https://jobs.lever.co/scribd/9a29a357-4a39-47f0-a79a-b4c77b13042d) and [https://jobs.lever.co/scribd/5743db19-7a5e-4875-af2f-1be8def...](https://jobs.lever.co/scribd/5743db19-7a5e-4875-af2f-1be8def61f85)

* Web Frontend Engineering Manager: [https://jobs.lever.co/scribd/317a4755-d9a0-4d31-ab8e-b5f676e...](https://jobs.lever.co/scribd/317a4755-d9a0-4d31-ab8e-b5f676e4e521)

* The Core Infrastructure team is looking for Site Reliability and Infrastructure Engineers to help in our shift from a traditional operations model to a service-oriented organization. This team provides key components to our backend technology stack such as: container orchestration infrastructure, logging services, monitoring and alerting patterns, caching layers, and relational/non-relational clustered data storage. Remote / Canada: [https://jobs.lever.co/scribd/503a16da-a319-42f6-9c73-ee2a6e5...](https://jobs.lever.co/scribd/503a16da-a319-42f6-9c73-ee2a6e51d331) \- San Francisco: [https://jobs.lever.co/scribd/6267a119-7ffe-4d84-984a-29fe94b...](https://jobs.lever.co/scribd/6267a119-7ffe-4d84-984a-29fe94b761b6)

* Lead Software Engineer for Content Understanding: [https://jobs.lever.co/scribd/5c76aa72-b1a6-4345-bf42-50407ae...](https://jobs.lever.co/scribd/5c76aa72-b1a6-4345-bf42-50407ae3f2a7)

* The Data Engineering team is in need of Senior Engineers onsite in our San Francisco office, onsite in our Toronto office, or remote within the United States. Our mission is to delivery analytical and behavior datasets to our internal customers. We work with very large datasets and ensure we can build them to be reliable, scalable and maintainable and support numerous teams within Scribd, for example Business Analytics and Data Science just to name a couple. We are looking for folks who have a passion for developing data pipelines on modern data engineering platforms. Experience with streaming technologies and Spark are a strong plus. If this sounds like you, please apply at [https://jobs.lever.co/scribd/46a9ef46-d214-483d-be09-f811c8b...](https://jobs.lever.co/scribd/46a9ef46-d214-483d-be09-f811c8b19127)

We have hired many people from these HN threads, including myself (back in
2012!). If you have specific questions you can reach out to me directly at
adrian at scribd.com (I'm the Head of Technology and happy to answer questions
related to our roles - recruiters/agencies: please do not contact me).

Please apply directly via [https://jobs.lever.co/scribd?lever-
via=ze1h-jCbee](https://jobs.lever.co/scribd?lever-via=ze1h-jCbee)

------
blatchcorn
No one

------
bluecore
Bluecore | Remote | Manhattan, NYC | Multiple Eng. Roles | Full Time |
bluecore.com

TL;DR: Retail Marketing Company w/ product recommendation engine and AI-driven
workflow.

GCP Kubernetes Golang Python Javascript Typescript Prometheus Grafana Airflow

\--Principal Software Engineer

\--Staff Software Engineer

\--Senior Software Engineer

\--Engineering Manager

\--Front End Software Engineer

bluecore.com/careers/

------
antoviaque
REMOTE (Worldwide) - Open Source Developer on Open edX - React, Python/Django,
AWS/OpenStack (OpenCraft - Fully remote company)

Development specialized on the free software project Open edX, used by and in
part developed by organizations like MIT, Harvard, McKinsey, and others, so
you’ll have the opportunity to contribute to projects that are widely used and
to be part of a thriving open source educational community. See edx.org,
stanford.edu or fun-mooc.fr for examples of Open edX instances.

We are 33 senior developers, all working remotely from Europe, North & South
America, Asia & Australia. The company is not affiliated with edX, but rather
contributing and working with them on various projects. This is a full time
position, where you would be able to work remotely from anywhere you want, as
long as you have a good internet connection. : )

The Open edX platform is a large Python/Django codebase, with good code
standards and architecture. You would work on different clients contracts
using the platform. The clients list/references include Harvard, MIT, edX
themselves, the French government, and various startups & universities
currently running their own instances, or looking to create one. Tasks are
very varied, from developing core platform features, custom exercises and
tools for specific courses (XBlocks), customizing and deploying instances,
working fullstack, operating our service infrastructure, improving our hosting
platform, etc. You won't get bored here.

Most of your work is published as free software (Open edX is released under
the AGPL license, which requires clients to release modifications under the
same license), and you would also contribute to the free software project,
pushing most of your developments upstream through pull requests, contributing
features, documentation or help on mailing-lists.

We welcome applicants of all genders and ethnicities.

You can read more about how we work in our handbook, at
[https://handbook.opencraft.com/](https://handbook.opencraft.com/)

Stack: Python/Django, Ansible, AWS/OpenStack, React, Debian/Ubuntu, MySQL,
MongoDB, PostgreSQL, RabbitMQ, Redis, Elasticsearch, JS, HTML/CSS.

Nice to haves: Terraform, Vault, Packer, Prometheus, ELK, Docker, Android/iOS.
We are building a modern infrastructure and having a strong DevOps presence on
top of core software engineering skills is a big plus with us.

Interview process: a 30 minutes Hangout with a (simple) coding exercise.

To apply, fill this form: [https://opencraft.com/jobs/open-source-
developer/](https://opencraft.com/jobs/open-source-developer/)

------
STJason
Sensor Tower | San Francisco, CA | Full-Time, Onsite |
[https://sensortower.com](https://sensortower.com) | VISA

Sensor Tower provides key metrics for everyone involved in the mobile
ecosystem. Whether you’re a mobile app developer, a financial institution
performing mobile market research, or a large brand thinking about your mobile
initiatives, we provide your one-stop shop for due diligence.

Mobile app revenue grew by 27.8% from H1 2017 ($26.9B) to H1 2018 ($34.4B)[0]
- and we’re excited to continue in our mission: to be the trusted source of
mobile insights.

To learn more about who we are, our engineering culture, and whether this is
the right place for you, read our Key Values profile:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/sensor-tower](https://www.keyvalues.com/sensor-
tower)

We use Ruby on Rails, MongoDB, Knockout, and Go.

Our open positions:

* Software Engineer, Infrastructure (SF): [https://jobs.lever.co/sensortower/89f581f0-ef3f-4f1b-b28b-e9...](https://jobs.lever.co/sensortower/89f581f0-ef3f-4f1b-b28b-e9e562ab8ec9?lever-origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Key%20Values)

* Software Engineer, Infrastructure (Minsk): [https://jobs.lever.co/sensortower/a97b90f1-158a-495c-b8af-41...](https://jobs.lever.co/sensortower/a97b90f1-158a-495c-b8af-41b37c9f5e49?lever-origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Key%20Values)

* Ruby on Rails Developer (SF): [https://jobs.lever.co/sensortower/a421feb6-2c0e-4f1b-adb1-84...](https://jobs.lever.co/sensortower/a421feb6-2c0e-4f1b-adb1-84d8129b9545?lever-origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Key%20Values)

* Ruby on Rails Developer (Minsk): [https://jobs.lever.co/sensortower/88ce6848-525d-40b0-bca1-96...](https://jobs.lever.co/sensortower/88ce6848-525d-40b0-bca1-9668906402a4?lever-origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Key%20Values)

* (Senior) Test Automation Engineer (Minsk): [https://jobs.lever.co/sensortower/06f6649e-0d81-4431-bf37-78...](https://jobs.lever.co/sensortower/06f6649e-0d81-4431-bf37-78f94dfb1fa2?lever-origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Key%20Values)

* Test Automation Engineer (SF): [https://jobs.lever.co/sensortower/d8e282b5-861a-4495-a951-00...](https://jobs.lever.co/sensortower/d8e282b5-861a-4495-a951-00acaef2cc35?lever-origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Key%20Values)

If you're interested or have questions, email: jobs [at] sensortower [dot] com

[0] [https://techcrunch.com/2018/07/16/apples-app-store-
revenue-n...](https://techcrunch.com/2018/07/16/apples-app-store-revenue-
nearly-double-that-of-google-play-in-first-half-of-2018)

------
phxql
QAware | Frontend, Backend | München (Munich) / Mainz, Germany | Full-time,
Part-time, INTERNS, ONSITE

QAware is a project house with ~115 employees, creating value for enterprise
customers like BMW, Deutsche Telekom, Allianz and more. QAware was founded in
2005 and is very well funded.

We are continuously ranked among the top employers in Germany ([1], [2]) - in
2020 we are ranked 2nd in whole Germany and 1st in the IT sector of whole
Germany. For more perks, see [3]. I'm already working there for 6 years, as my
managers are treating me very well and the projects are (most of the time)
interesting. And we don't have open plan offices!

Technologies include (modern) Java, JavaScript, Typescript, Angular, React,
Kubernetes, Spring Boot, JavaEE, Micronaut (of course not all in one project -
the technology choices differ by project). At the moment I'm working
extensively with Kubernetes and Spring Boot on Java 11.

Office in Munich is close to public transport "Giesing". Office in Mainz is
near public transport "Römisches Theather". Office language is German.

Open Positions:

\- Software engineer:
[https://www.qaware.de/karriere/jobs/softwareingenieurin/](https://www.qaware.de/karriere/jobs/softwareingenieurin/)

\- Senior software engineer: [https://www.qaware.de/karriere/jobs/senior-
softwareingenieur...](https://www.qaware.de/karriere/jobs/senior-
softwareingenieurin/)

\- Software architect:
[https://www.qaware.de/karriere/jobs/softwarearchitektin/](https://www.qaware.de/karriere/jobs/softwarearchitektin/)

\- Project manager: [https://www.qaware.de/karriere/jobs/it-
projektleiterin/](https://www.qaware.de/karriere/jobs/it-projektleiterin/)

\- IT Consultant: [https://www.qaware.de/karriere/jobs/it-
beraterin/](https://www.qaware.de/karriere/jobs/it-beraterin/)

Questions? Contact me at moritz (dot) kammerer (at) qaware (dot) de

[1] [https://www.kununu.com/de/qaware](https://www.kununu.com/de/qaware)

[2] [https://www.qaware.de/news/great-place-to-work-
deutschlands-...](https://www.qaware.de/news/great-place-to-work-deutschlands-
beste-arbeitgeber-2020/)

[3]
[https://www.qaware.de/unternehmen/#kennzahlen](https://www.qaware.de/unternehmen/#kennzahlen)

~~~
phxql
Somehow i botched the links. Here are the working ones:

\- Software engineer: [https://www.qaware.de/karriere/jobs/softwareingenieur-
in/](https://www.qaware.de/karriere/jobs/softwareingenieur-in/)

\- Senior software engineer: [https://www.qaware.de/karriere/jobs/senior-
softwareingenieur...](https://www.qaware.de/karriere/jobs/senior-
softwareingenieurin/)

\- Software architect:
[https://www.qaware.de/karriere/jobs/softwarearchitektin/](https://www.qaware.de/karriere/jobs/softwarearchitektin/)

\- Project manager: [https://www.qaware.de/karriere/jobs/it-
projektleiter/](https://www.qaware.de/karriere/jobs/it-projektleiter/)

\- IT consultant: [https://www.qaware.de/karriere/jobs/it-
beraterin/](https://www.qaware.de/karriere/jobs/it-beraterin/)

------
vehiclesoftware
Tesla | Various | Palo Alto; Fremont | Intern/Full Time Tesla has many open
positions for interns and full time candidates. Please apply online send an
email with your resume to vehiclesoftwarerecruiting@. Please make your subject
line: HN <req_id> so we can filter appropriately.

\----------------------

Tesla Energy:

\- Service Engineering Senior Manager-
[https://www.tesla.com/careers/job/service-
engineeringseniorm...](https://www.tesla.com/careers/job/service-
engineeringseniormanagerteslaenergy-64770)

\- Solar Product Engineer (Python, SQL) -
[https://www.tesla.com/careers/job/solar-
productengineer-5599...](https://www.tesla.com/careers/job/solar-
productengineer-55992)

\- Product Engineer, Energy Charging Products (Python, SQL)-
[https://www.tesla.com/careers/job/product-
engineerenergychar...](https://www.tesla.com/careers/job/product-
engineerenergychargingproducts-65187)

\- Senior Automation Software Engineer (Python, Software Test Automation)-
[https://www.tesla.com/careers/job/sr-
automationsoftwareengin...](https://www.tesla.com/careers/job/sr-
automationsoftwareengineer-teslaenergy-64328)

\- Software Developer, Test Systems (LabVIEW, Python, Database development)-
[https://www.tesla.com/careers/job/software-developer-
testsys...](https://www.tesla.com/careers/job/software-developer-
testsystems-54331)

\----------------------

Embedded Teams:

\- System Validation Engineer, High Voltage Systems (Python) -
[https://www.tesla.com/careers/job/system-
validationengineerh...](https://www.tesla.com/careers/job/system-
validationengineerhighvoltagesystems-59408)

\- Systems Validation Engineer, Powertrain Thermals (Python)-
[https://www.tesla.com/careers/job/system-
validationengineerp...](https://www.tesla.com/careers/job/system-
validationengineerpowertrainthermals-59409)

\- Software Integration Engineer, Chassis Controls -
[https://www.tesla.com/careers/job/software-
integrationengine...](https://www.tesla.com/careers/job/software-
integrationengineerchassiscontrols-65063)

\- Embedded Software Engineer, Gateway (C, RTOS) -
[https://www.tesla.com/careers/job/embedded-
softwareengineerg...](https://www.tesla.com/careers/job/embedded-
softwareengineergateway-60990)

\- Embedded Software Engineer, Audio Subsystems (C, Linux, ALSA, audio) -
[https://www.tesla.com/careers/job/sr-
embeddedsoftwareenginee...](https://www.tesla.com/careers/job/sr-
embeddedsoftwareengineer-softwareplatformsaudiosystems-55877)

\- Embedded Software Engineer, Linux Platforms (C, Linux) -
[https://www.tesla.com/careers/job/embedded-
softwareengineerl...](https://www.tesla.com/careers/job/embedded-
softwareengineerlinuxplatforms-45034)

\- Engineering Manager, Software Platforms (C, Linux) -
[https://www.tesla.com/careers/job/engineering-
managersoftwar...](https://www.tesla.com/careers/job/engineering-
managersoftwareplatforms-58360)

\- Embedded Software Engineer, Battery Management Systems (C, RTOS, SIL,
software-in-the-loop) - [https://www.tesla.com/careers/job/embedded-
softwareengineerb...](https://www.tesla.com/careers/job/embedded-
softwareengineerbatterymanagementsystemsbms-56265)

\- Wireless Embedded Software Engineer (C/C++, Embedded Linux, Wireless,
Cellular, Bluetooth/BLE, WiFi) [https://www.tesla.com/careers/job/wireless-
embeddedsoftwaree...](https://www.tesla.com/careers/job/wireless-
embeddedsoftwareengineerelectronicsystems-62286)

\----------------------

Autopilot

\- Software Engineer, Computer Vision and AI -
[https://www.tesla.com/careers/job/software-
engineercomputerv...](https://www.tesla.com/careers/job/software-
engineercomputervisionandai-46528)

\- Autopilot, Motion Planning Engineer -
[https://www.tesla.com/careers/job/autopilot-
motionplanningen...](https://www.tesla.com/careers/job/autopilot-
motionplanningengineer-57838)

\- Autopilot, Deep Learning Engineer/Scientist -
[https://www.tesla.com/careers/job/autopilot-
deeplearningengi...](https://www.tesla.com/careers/job/autopilot-
deeplearningengineer-scientist-48414)

\- Autopilot, Systems Software (GPU, CUDA, OpenCL, C++)
-[https://www.tesla.com/careers/job/systems-
softwareengineer-a...](https://www.tesla.com/careers/job/systems-
softwareengineer-
autopilotcomputervision-40464#:~:text=As%20a%20Systems%20Software%20Engineer,a%20variety%20of%20other%20components.Autopilot),
Systems Software Engineer

\- Autopilot, Build Software Engineer (CI, Developer tools, Bazel, Build
Systems) - [https://www.tesla.cn/en/careers/job/autopilot-
buildandciinfr...](https://www.tesla.cn/en/careers/job/autopilot-
buildandciinfrastructuregineer-57564Autopilot), Build Software Engineer

\- Autopilot, Hardware in the loop Software Engineer (HIL, hardware design,
validation) -[https://www.tesla.com/careers/job/autopilot-
hilinfrastructur...](https://www.tesla.com/careers/job/autopilot-
hilinfrastructureengineer-60982)

\- Software Engineer, Maps and Navigation (C++, Golang, Python) -
[https://www.tesla.com/careers/job/software-
engineermapsnavig...](https://www.tesla.com/careers/job/software-
engineermapsnavigation-57147)

\- Frontend Engineer, Autopilot AI Tooling (JavaScript, React, WebGL) -
[https://www.tesla.com/careers/job/frontend-
engineerautopilot...](https://www.tesla.com/careers/job/frontend-
engineerautopilotaitooling-58056)

\- Backend Software Engineer, AI Tooling (Python) -
[https://www.tesla.com/careers/job/backend-
softwareengineerai...](https://www.tesla.com/careers/job/backend-
softwareengineeraitooling-44733)

\- Frontend Software Engineer, Fleetnet (JavaScript, React) -
[https://www.tesla.com/careers/job/frontend-
softwareengineerf...](https://www.tesla.com/careers/job/frontend-
softwareengineerfleetnet-57573)

\----------------------

Fall 2020 Internships:

\- Integration- [https://www.tesla.com/careers/job/software-
integrationengine...](https://www.tesla.com/careers/job/software-
integrationengineeringinternshipfall2020-57007)

\- Embedded- [https://www.tesla.com/careers/job/software-
embeddedsystemsen...](https://www.tesla.com/careers/job/software-
embeddedsystemsengineeringinternshipfall2020-57011)

\- Fullstack - [https://www.tesla.com/careers/job/software-
fullstackengineer...](https://www.tesla.com/careers/job/software-
fullstackengineeringinternshipfall2020-57009)

------
kal31dic
Symmetry Investments | Senior Software Engineers and DevOps | REMOTE or VISA
(London, Hong Kong, Singapore) | D, Julia, Kotlin, other functional and
systems languages | Full-Time, Fixed Term, Flexible Symmetry Investments is a
post startup c. 5bn alternative asset management company with around 175
people across multiple time zones and locations. Our core technology team has
been remote first for some time, and the whole company is following suit,
post-COVID.

I'm one of the three people running the firm, responsible amongst other things
for technology across the firm and I’m posting this myself. That should give
you an idea both about how seriously we take technology and the culture of the
firm.

We are three years into a period of transformation from initially a fairly
standard enterprise finance approach to technology to something new that
recognises the importance of both the humane and the technical for
discretionary portfolio management and for the business of running an
alternative investment manager.

It's not easy to integrate practitioners who may spend most of their day
programming but are oriented towards solving their business problems with
developers who are specialists in programming. To achieve this, we wrote a
little functional DSL that's now in production. Type inference of returns and
parameters using inequality constraints is in a feature branch and there is
plenty more to do on the language itself as well as the ecosystem around it.
What might be a project in itself elsewhere can be just a set of functions in
Symmetry Integration Language.

The language is written in D, we hosted dconf last year and will do so again
this year. So we are looking for outstanding native code developers who would
like to write D as well as people to work with practitioners writing Symmetry
Integration Language. Also looking for people to write documentation and work
on the build.

It's quite a creative place where we encourage a degree of courage amidst
practical constraints, and we are open to doing things a different way if it's
commercially sound and in the interests of our investors.

We look for virtues and capabilities over only experience and credentials
although those things aren't a disadvantage. Do not let a lack of credentials
or qualifications prevent you from applying. We've recently hired experts with
C++, Common Lisp, D, Haxe, Julia and Perl backgrounds, and are happy to bring
them up to speed with our stack.

Compensation is currently not quite at Netflix standards but is generous to
very generous over time by broad technology industry standards. We recognise
and reward technical accomplishment and have a very flat structure.

Some Symmetry people: All Spreadsheets Must Die
([https://youtu.be/FZi9CSB9_kk](https://youtu.be/FZi9CSB9_kk)), Lessons from a
DSL where all you have is Ranges
([https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BtuzSlKRmzA](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BtuzSlKRmzA)),
Alternative Investment Management
([https://youtu.be/1rMq-4rWgis](https://youtu.be/1rMq-4rWgis))

Please see our GitHub
([https://github.com/symmetryinvestments](https://github.com/symmetryinvestments)),
blog.dlang.org and Symmetry Autumn of Code
([https://dlang.org/blog/2019/08/25/saoc-2019-projects-and-
par...](https://dlang.org/blog/2019/08/25/saoc-2019-projects-and-par...))

Email laeeth at kaleidic.io and cc jthompson at symmetryinvestments dot com.

------
siwatanejo
[still-unnamed startup in stealth mode] | REMOTE or ONSITE(around HK:
Guangzhou,Macau,Shenzhen,Taiwan,etc) | 20-40h per week, freelancers/full-
timers/part-timers

Sorry for the vague description but I can tell you more about the product
we're building when you apply. Hopefully I can attract you in a sufficient way
with our tech stack! (see below). [NOTE: this is not a pie-in-the-sky venture,
you would be joining a team who has a 1.5+year-old working product, with
prospects of new greenfield products built around the first.]

Job positions:

\- Build engineer: you are a Linux-er who has some past experience building
deb or rpm packages, are excited about reproducible builds, and are willing to
learn (if you don't already know) new things such as snap or flatpak. gitlabCI
and/or githubActions is a plus. (Might do some DevOps work after we come out
of stealth mode as well; with Pulumi and RedHat's OpenShift.)

\- C#/.NET developer: generics, LINQ, VisualStudio, EntityFramework et al are
your bread and butter. You value the diversity that comes from learning other
languages and tech-stacks but also the stability that a robust platform like
.NET provides, which you based your career on. Desirable to be familiar with
Xamarin, but not required. F# is a plus.

\- Rust developer: you dealt with C/C++/Objective-C in the past but are ready
to move on. However, you're still not convinced about garbage collected
languages, so you have been looking at Rust lately, or willing to learn it.
You're not a smart-ass though, so you would be excited to expose your Rust
code's API to be consumed by higher level languages.

\- FP developer: you value immutability and lack of side effects because you
have lived the nightmares of race conditions and heisenbugs in your career.
You're disgusted with most job positions out there because the tech-stack
described in most of them don't look safe enough to be serious (sure they can
build snapchats with them, but not robust software that would end up being
used by NASA or Waymo). Desirable to be familiar with F#.

\- Desktop/mobile developer: you cringe at the idea of "Electron apps",
because you think native frameworks like QT or gtk+ give much power and
maintainability (plus, performance aside, javascript is a joke in any other
aspect too). But you also understand why garbage-collected languages are safer
and more productive than low-level ones, and there are many of these much more
decent than JS. (gtk is preferred for this position at the moment; or someone
willing to switch)

\- SmartContracts/blockchain developer: you've used/developed smart contracts
in languages such as Ivy, MiniScript, or Solidity(EVM), or are willing to
learn this technology. Desirable to have familiarity with atomic swaps, HTLCs
or zero knowledge proofs. Excited about things like bitcoin-lightning,
ethereum, mimblewimble/grin, DAI, etc

\- Browser-extension developer: you would be interested in diving into the
world of WebAssembly to create a similar opensource plugin like the UI of
MetaMask (ideally this work should be compatible with Brave, Chrome/Chromium,
and Firefox).

Important perk for all positions: all the code/scripts you'll write (being
paid of course) will be opensource, at least for the first 2months.

Write me at andrew.forsure@gmail.com

PS: Abstain from applying if you expect a lead/managerial role, because the
team is not yet big enough to need extra leadership for now.

PS II: In case you're only interested in joining part-time, note: I wouldn't
find it acceptable if you join us to work remotely part-time while keeping
your full-time job. Part-time only works in parallel with: a) your own side-
projects, or b) other additional part-time job (because resting is important).

~~~
geewallet
Make sure you read this comment before getting your hands dirty on his "test":
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22508938](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22508938)

------
Schwolop
Cooltrax | Senior & Principal IoT Engineers | Melbourne, AUSTRALIA | ONSITE
with WFH | Full-Time | [https://cooltrax.com](https://cooltrax.com)

We’re an industrial IoT company that builds our own hardware and writes
software to monitor temperatures, control fridges, and track trailers as they
transport goods across the country. We operate in Australia and the United
States and have a distributed engineering team with the home base in
Melbourne.

We’ve been running our IoT platform for over 15 years and now see an
opportunity for a major revolution in our hardware. We’re developing a new
hardware platform running Linux and using this momentum to rethink our IoT
backend and database structure. The lead role here will own the firmware and
software architecture of this platform, and work closely with the rest of the
Engineering team to integrate it all. It's a big ask, but a great opportunity
to make an impact and join a growing company in the driver's seat for a key
project.

Our technology stack includes Typescript, Postgres, Kafka, Redis, Node.js, and
Azure. For this project we're inclined to write the platform software in
Python or Typescript but ultimately - you will make that decision!

If you’re the type of person we’re looking for, you’ll be nodding along to
most of these points:

* You have likely worked in a consulting product development role or as a senior or lead engineer on a commercially released mechatronic device * You can read a PCB and datasheets and are fluent in a variety of protocols including Bluetooth (bonus points if you’ve implemented a v5.1 BLE stack!) * You know how to write an SRS and detailed design, and then validate a product against it * You’ve written firmware and device drivers in the past and are comfortable reviewing and integrating other people’s work in this area * You are used to with working with suppliers and development partners * You can demonstrate your ability to translate technical concepts into the language needed to work effectively with different types of people * You can point to a complex mechatronic system you have designed and can explain the code that controls it, its architecture, and intent

Interested? Email me your resume, GitHub profile, or anything you'd like to
showcase to tom.allen@[this-company].com and use the text "HN-July-2020" as
the subject. You can find the full job description below. We're looking for
10+ years experience for the Principal role, and 5+ for the Senior - apologies
but we aren't able to support Junior engineers at this time. We aim to offer
salaries in the 2nd quartile of Melbourne market rates.

Principal Engineer: [https://tinyurl.com/ct-pe-
jul-2020](https://tinyurl.com/ct-pe-jul-2020)

I'm the Head of Engineering and these roles will report to me. Happy to answer
any questions!

------
trngmchn
ArcherDX | [https://archerdx.com/careers/](https://archerdx.com/careers/) |
Boulder, Colorado | Software Engineers; DevOps; Product Managers; Data
Scientists | Full-time | Onsite, Remote

ArcherDX is advancing molecular diagnostics and personalized medicine with a
robust technology platform for genetic mutation detection through next-
generation sequencing. The Archer platform combines patented, easy-to-use
chemistry with best-in-class custom software tools. We provide oncology-
focused research products and are pursuing regulatory approval for multiple
companion diagnostic assays.

As part of a smaller company, you'll be able to contribute meaningfully to
products that can make a significant difference in the quality of diagnosis
and potential long-term welfare of real people.

We've received multiple Breakthrough Device designations from FDA, including
most recently for our Personalized Cancer Monitoring product.

We're hiring like crazy and have a ton of open positions across the company,
but some of the software-focused ones include:

* Senior Software Engineer: [https://archerdx.com/company/careers/?gnk=job&gni=8a7885ac72...](https://archerdx.com/company/careers/?gnk=job&gni=8a7885ac7218f9e30172321805763928&lang=en)

* Senior Systems Engineer: [https://archerdx.com/company/careers/?gnk=job&gni=8a78839e6e...](https://archerdx.com/company/careers/?gnk=job&gni=8a78839e6e1f2347016e8ad5852d16c5&lang=en)

* DevOps Engineer: [https://archerdx.com/careers/?gnk=job&gni=8a78879e7239c82401...](https://archerdx.com/careers/?gnk=job&gni=8a78879e7239c82401725c9c1e6a6e41&lang=en)

* Site Reliability Engineer: [https://archerdx.com/careers/?gnk=job&gni=8a7887a872e8b16c01...](https://archerdx.com/careers/?gnk=job&gni=8a7887a872e8b16c017305ed1181477f&lang=en)

* Technical Software Product Manager: [https://archerdx.com/careers/?gnk=job&gni=8a78879f6ee9a63e01...](https://archerdx.com/careers/?gnk=job&gni=8a78879f6ee9a63e016f19d1c60a434a&lang=en)

* Bioinformatician: [https://archerdx.com/company/careers/?gnk=job&gni=8a78879e71...](https://archerdx.com/company/careers/?gnk=job&gni=8a78879e7184b9b50171a3f017be5c36&lang=en)

* Biostatistician: [https://archerdx.com/company/careers/?gnk=job&gni=8a78839f6f...](https://archerdx.com/company/careers/?gnk=job&gni=8a78839f6f7dcd33016fa03e106c439a&lang=en)

Definitely check out
[https://archerdx.com/careers/](https://archerdx.com/careers/) for more, since
the list above is far from exhaustive.

------
mkhorton
Materials Project, Lawrence Berkeley National Laboratory | Web Developer |
Berkeley, CA, USA | Onsite |
[https://materialsproject.org](https://materialsproject.org)
[https://lbl.gov](https://lbl.gov)

Mission: We are a group of academic researchers who create and curate the
Materials Project, the world's leading database of crystalline materials that
is freely available for people to query to find materials for applications
such as energy, batteries, solar, water splitting, optoelectronics and more.
Our user base is growing exponentially (now >120k) and includes a wide range
of people, from students who are just encountering materials science for the
first time, to academic researchers and industry users. We’re now in the
process of building a new frontend for the website to meet some key needs that
have arisen as the project has grown, as well as to share some of the latest
data we’ve been generating which will require deep thought in how best to make
this data accessible and understandable to the broadest possible audience. If
this sounds exciting to you, please get in touch. The Materials Project was
founded in 2011.

Technologies: This is a good time to start working with us since we're at the
early stages of designing our new frontend, and you will have an opportunity
to help us shape what that looks like. We've settled on React and TypeScript
for our core technologies, and are committed to modern best practices where
possible. Due to the large number of Python developers in our team, we will
also be making heavy use of the Plotly Dash framework, and extending this
using custom React components, so some Python familiarity will also be useful.
All the code we write is open source <3 you can find our code at
[https://github.com/materialsproject](https://github.com/materialsproject)

Team: You will be joining a small team of four core developers, along with a
larger research group of many postdocs and graduate students here at LBL, and
also interacting with our collaborators worldwide. COVID statement: This is an
on-site job, however we are currently working remote and have been given
guidance to expect this to continue until the end of September.

The official job ad, further details on how to apply, and our equal employment
opportunity statement are all available here:
[https://lbl.referrals.selectminds.com/jobs/web-developer-
the...](https://lbl.referrals.selectminds.com/jobs/web-developer-the-
materials-project-2787)

Please note that this ad is a re-post from June, and we are currently
interviewing candidates. However if the job ad link is still active then that
means we are still accepting applications. We look forward to hearing from
you!

------
colleenfinnegan
Instacart (YC S12) | San Francisco, CA and Toronto, ON |
[https://www.instacart.com](https://www.instacart.com)

Since 2012, Instacart has been focused on making grocery delivery convenient,
affordable, and accessible to everyone. We bring fresh groceries and everyday
essentials to customers across the US and Canada from over 25,000 stores
across 5,500 markets. Instacart is available to more than 85% of us households
in all 50 states, and more than 70% of Canadian households.

To learn more about who we are, our engineering culture, and whether this is
the right place for you, read our Key Values profile:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/instacart](https://www.keyvalues.com/instacart)

To see all of our positions:
[https://grnh.se/25760b6d1](https://grnh.se/25760b6d1)

* Senior Data Scientist (SF): [https://instacart.careers/job/?id=1924595&gh_src=25760b6d1](https://instacart.careers/job/?id=1924595&gh_src=25760b6d1)

* Senior Software Engineer, Infrastructure (SF): [https://instacart.careers/job/?id=2155466&gh_src=25760b6d1](https://instacart.careers/job/?id=2155466&gh_src=25760b6d1)

* Engineering Manager, Data (SF): [https://instacart.careers/job/?id=2182784&gh_src=25760b6d1](https://instacart.careers/job/?id=2182784&gh_src=25760b6d1)

* Manager, Engineering (SF): [https://instacart.careers/job/?id=1924582&gh_src=25760b6d1](https://instacart.careers/job/?id=1924582&gh_src=25760b6d1)

* Senior Machine Learning Engineer (SF): [https://instacart.careers/job/?id=1924600&gh_src=25760b6d1](https://instacart.careers/job/?id=1924600&gh_src=25760b6d1)

* Senior Operations Research Scientist (SF): [https://instacart.careers/job/?id=2188068&gh_src=25760b6d1](https://instacart.careers/job/?id=2188068&gh_src=25760b6d1)

* Android Engineer (SF): [https://instacart.careers/job/?id=1924570&gh_src=25760b6d1](https://instacart.careers/job/?id=1924570&gh_src=25760b6d1)

* Senior Security Engineer (SF): [https://instacart.careers/job/?id=1924605&gh_src=25760b6d1](https://instacart.careers/job/?id=1924605&gh_src=25760b6d1)

* Software Engineer (SF): [https://instacart.careers/job/?id=1924632&gh_src=25760b6d1](https://instacart.careers/job/?id=1924632&gh_src=25760b6d1)

* Software Engineer, Data (SF): [https://instacart.careers/job/?id=2182768&gh_src=25760b6d1](https://instacart.careers/job/?id=2182768&gh_src=25760b6d1)

* Senior Technical Program Manager (SF): [https://instacart.careers/job/?id=1924630&gh_src=25760b6d1](https://instacart.careers/job/?id=1924630&gh_src=25760b6d1)

Tech Stack: Rails 5.2, Ruby 2.3.7, Python, R, PostgreSQL 9.6, React 0.17, AWS,
Docker, RabbitMQ, Sidekiq, Snowflake

------
mrnzc
Celonis ([https://www.celonis.com](https://www.celonis.com)) | Multiple Roles
| Munich (Germany), Madrid (Spain), Raleigh, NC | Full time | ONSITE
(currently WFH) |

Celonis is a growing German tech startup with a >2.5BN valuation and the
global leader in Process Mining technology. We mine data from arbitrary source
systems such as SAP, Salesforce, Microsoft and many other enterprise systems
to help our customers discover process inefficiencies and turn insights into
action.

Our Intelligent Business Cloud harnesses the power of our Process Mining
technology to help organizations remove operational friction and become a
Superfluid Enterprise. Companies around the world, including Siemens, L’Oréal,
Uber, Citi, Airbus, and Vodafone, rely on Celonis technology to guide action
and drive change, turning business processes into extraordinary experiences
and resulting in millions of dollars saved.

Feel free to send me a PM if you have any questions.

We are looking for:

MUNICH, GERMANY

\- Tech Lead Machine Learning
([https://celonis.talentry.com/share/job/170920/374423/1593629...](https://celonis.talentry.com/share/job/170920/374423/1593629261/3))

\- Senior Java Developer
([https://celonis.talentry.com/share/job/166841/374423/1593629...](https://celonis.talentry.com/share/job/166841/374423/1593629280/3))

\- Senior Frontend Engineer
([https://celonis.talentry.com/share/job/166839/374423/1593629...](https://celonis.talentry.com/share/job/166839/374423/1593629287/3))

\- Senior Java Full Stack Engineer
([https://celonis.talentry.com/share/job/166840/374423/1593629...](https://celonis.talentry.com/share/job/166840/374423/1593629312/3))

\- Platform Engineer (Kubernetes, Bamboo, Argo CD, ...)
([https://celonis.talentry.com/share/job/166836/374423/1593629...](https://celonis.talentry.com/share/job/166836/374423/1593629329/3))

\- Senior UI/UX Designer
([https://celonis.talentry.com/share/job/166838/374423/1593629...](https://celonis.talentry.com/share/job/166838/374423/1593629360/3))

\- Senior Data Engineer
([https://celonis.talentry.com/share/job/166838/374423/1593629...](https://celonis.talentry.com/share/job/166838/374423/1593629375/3))

\- Technical Product Manager
([https://celonis.talentry.com/share/job/169358/374423/1593629...](https://celonis.talentry.com/share/job/169358/374423/1593629384/3))

\- C++ Engineer for Database Development
([https://celonis.talentry.com/share/job/166831/374423/1593629...](https://celonis.talentry.com/share/job/166831/374423/1593629412/3))

\- Java Cloud Developer
([https://celonis.talentry.com/share/job/168151/374423/1593629...](https://celonis.talentry.com/share/job/168151/374423/1593629433/3))

RALEIGH (North Carolina), US

\- Customer Support Engineer I
([https://celonis.talentry.com/share/job/166833/374423/1593629...](https://celonis.talentry.com/share/job/166833/374423/1593629491/3))

\- Customer Support Engineer II
([https://celonis.talentry.com/share/job/166834/374423/1593629...](https://celonis.talentry.com/share/job/166834/374423/1593629464/3))

MADRID, SPAIN

\- Product Manager Real Time Data Integrations
([https://celonis.talentry.com/share/job/168427/374423/1593629...](https://celonis.talentry.com/share/job/168427/374423/1593629566/3))

\- Senior Java Full Stack Engineer
([https://celonis.talentry.com/share/job/168579/374423/1593629...](https://celonis.talentry.com/share/job/168579/374423/1593629589/3))

\- Senior Data Engineer
([https://celonis.talentry.com/share/job/168578/374423/1593629...](https://celonis.talentry.com/share/job/168578/374423/1593629605/3))

------
sethhochberg
String and Key | Senior Software Developer (Backend) | Brooklyn, NY or Chapel
Hill, NC | ONSITE and REMOTE (US) | Full-time |
[https://www.stringandkey.com](https://www.stringandkey.com)

We used to be a successful digital agency specializing in creating fintech
products for our partners, and now, we've taken our award-winning team and are
building something for a new company company of our own, solving the
challenges that excite us most and creating a product we want to bring to
market ourselves. Our team of roughly 30 (and growing) is building a product
for financial protection, helping those who fall through the cracks of the
traditional insurance market gain access to protection, and using innovative
strategies to keep things affordable, engaging, and educational for our
customers.

We're seeking a talented senior developer with a backend focus to join our
team in either our Dumbo, Brooklyn or Chapel Hill, NC offices and help build
and maintain the core backend systems powering our API, vendor integrations,
and internal administration tools.

Full time remote work is an option, though we prefer your home base be within
driving range of one of our offices so you can occasionally join for cultural
events, all-company training and planning sessions, etc. Currently, we are not
able to hire remote employees located outside of the United States.

Position and tech stack details:

\- Senior Ruby developer, with substantial Rails experience

\- Not a supervisory role, though senior developers are expected to
participate in mentoring activities with more junior members of the team

\- Ruby/Rails API-only backend, no UI rendered directly from Rails

\- Postgres

\- Apache Kafka (as a message broker for a heavily event-driven architecture)

\- Deployment on AWS via ECS (docker-compose for local developer environments
for now)

\- Core API serves clients written in React with Typescript on the web side,
and native mobile apps in Swift and Kotlin on the mobile side

Other notes: we pay meticulous attention to process, have robust internal
training programs and professional development efforts, and strive for a
culture of trust, debate, and transparency. Between Memorial Day and Labor
Day, we close our offices at 2pm on Fridays to enjoy the weather and time with
family/friends. We practice no-meeting Wednesdays, have year-round family time
blocked off on Wednesday evenings, each quarter take a day off for a fun
culture event in each office, as well as a quarterly mini-conference where our
team hosts talks on everything from building an e-commerce side hustle to how
to make great hummus at home. We have flexible PTO and remote work options,
fully-paid healthcare premiums for employees and generous family coverage, 4%
401k match, gym stipend, transit/parking stipend, and when our offices are
operating again we keep a fully-stocked kitchen in each (well beyond just
snacks). While our offices are closed due to COVID, we are donating our office
food budget to local food banks. Visa sponsorship is an option if required.

If you're an experienced Ruby developer and the above sounds attractive,
please feel free to email me your resume or with any other questions:
seth.hochberg AT stringandkey DOT com. If you want more details about the
company or other position listings,
[https://www.linkedin.com/company/42147988](https://www.linkedin.com/company/42147988)

Please, no recruiters at this time.

------
sisudata
Sisu Data | Software Engineers | San Francisco |
[https://sisudata.com/product/](https://sisudata.com/product/)

A bit about Sisu: We're developing a new kind of analytics platform that is
faster, more comprehensive and continuously analyzing data so businesses can
track KPIs more effectively. The technology builds on years of research by CEO
Peter Bailis and his team at the Stanford DAWN project. The key problem Sisu
solves is to help identify what’s driving change among this enormous feature
and hypothesis space. To do so, we combine statistical analysis and machine
learning at scale to provide users personalized, real-time diagnoses of
changes in their metrics via an explainable, interpretable user interface. At
the end of last year, we announced our $52M Series B led by NEA (total of
$66M), with Ben Horowitz (A16Z), and Pete Sonsini (NEA) on the Board.

We're still relatively small (~20 in eng) so you would drive greenfield
products at a large scale.

Open Positions:

\- Senior Software Engineer - Database Engineering: our backend is the top
half of a database engine, a query processor that's optimized hypothesis
testing at a large scale with speeds of millions of records faster than any
other system. The most relevant experience is someone who has built a
database. Our backend is built in Rust.

[https://jobs.lever.co/sisu/698da602-b9a0-43a6-a1a8-44f77b1f8...](https://jobs.lever.co/sisu/698da602-b9a0-43a6-a1a8-44f77b1f853e?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=hackernews)

\- Senior Front End Engineer - We’re looking for a subject matter expert in
Typescript / React / Redux to shape the future of Sisu’s product interface - a
web application that our customers will rely on to “get the facts” to make
data driven decisions. You’ll have the opportunity to work on technical
challenges including developing our information architecture and solving
unique problems, including how to represent statistical data in a digestible
way to end users of various knowledge levels.

[https://jobs.lever.co/sisu/aa8bf8a9-9655-4777-8aeb-c96b8fe3c...](https://jobs.lever.co/sisu/aa8bf8a9-9655-4777-8aeb-c96b8fe3cf96?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=hackernews)

\- Machine Learning Engineer - You will be responsible for investigating and
developing state-of-the-art algorithms in Sisu’s large-scale streaming
structured data context. ML engineers at Sisu deliver their features end-to-
end, from Jupyter notebook prototypes to production in Rust.

[https://jobs.lever.co/sisu/091da572-9c63-469f-963d-cedc64fcf...](https://jobs.lever.co/sisu/091da572-9c63-469f-963d-cedc64fcfff2?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=hackernews)

------
talent-tray
Tray.io | London | Backend (Java/Scala) / Frontend | QA Analyst | SDET | Full-
time | Remote until post-COVID19 | [https://tray.io](https://tray.io)

Tray is a visual programming platform. It’s a low-code user experience that
allows anyone to build business logic that precisely defines how data flows
through their organisation.

We recognise this is a stressful and uncertain time for everyone; we
endeavours to stay strong during this period. We are well funded, with two
recent rounds behind us so we have a large cash runway. The goal of our
Engineering team at this time is to come out the other side with an even
stronger product so we are continuing to hire.

We’ve worked hard on creating a fantastic support layer and business
continuity plans for our technical teams and we’re continuing to expand and
empower.

We are excited by people who want to constantly innovate; borrow from other
industries, experiment with new tools and pool their knowledge with other
solution seekers; people who have shipped entire projects with ownership and
autonomy; people who take pride in what gets built, all the whilst balancing
day-to-day pragmatism with building for the future.

Current open roles:

\- Backend Software Engineer
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/trayio/jobs/4747877002](https://boards.greenhouse.io/trayio/jobs/4747877002)

\- Senior Backend Software Engineer
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/trayio/jobs/4743614002](https://boards.greenhouse.io/trayio/jobs/4743614002)

\- Frontend Software Engineer
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/trayio/jobs/4363932002](https://boards.greenhouse.io/trayio/jobs/4363932002)

\- QA Analyst
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/trayio/jobs/4749014002](https://boards.greenhouse.io/trayio/jobs/4749014002)

\- SDET
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/trayio/jobs/4387149002](https://boards.greenhouse.io/trayio/jobs/4387149002)

\- Mid-Level JavaScript Engineer
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/trayio/jobs/4749014002](https://boards.greenhouse.io/trayio/jobs/4749014002)

Tech stack: Scala, Go, GraphQL, ReactJS, TypeScript, JavaScript, PostgreSQL,
Redis, ElasticSearch, MongoDB, DynamoDB, AWS SQS, AWS Kinesis, Docker,
Terraform, AWS Lambda, Serverless Framework, Jenkins, Grafana, Prometheus, AWS
& Linux.

Apply: [https://tray.io/jobs](https://tray.io/jobs) or get in touch with
london-talent@tray.io

~~~
shekhardesigner
Email bounces on london-talent@tray.io

~~~
gixo
Thanks for flagging! This is now fixed.

------
swapniljavanjal
Do you guys even care to reply?

~~~
dang
Please follow the rules at the top of the thread.

We detached this comment from
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23702394](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23702394)

------
bmalicoat
very very spaceship | multiple roles | seattle, wa | on-site preferred, remote
possible | full-time

VVS is an indie game studio based out of the Fremont neighborhood in Seattle.
Founded by the creator of the BAFTA award-winning game, 'Never Alone'. We're
currently about 25 folks, privately funded, and have a history of working with
partners like Google ATAP, Microsoft and others. We're currently in production
on a multi-year mobile title with a major publisher.

We tend to work on projects where pioneering technologies intersect shared
game experiences. We take great care when choosing our partners, the projects
we focus on and the audiences we develop with. We're adept at collaboration
which leads to authentic and novel experiences that add whimsy and joy to the
world. Most people in the studio identify as makers, with skills and interests
outside of game development. We're an eclectic crew and love to share our
passions with each other and the world. Week to week, you'll find us hacking
around with 3D printing, modular synths, D&D campaigns, model building,
electronics, Ukrainian egg dying, building custom Gashapon capsule stations
([https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8mWMOf1NBbM](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8mWMOf1NBbM)),
resin casting, building haunted spaceships for Halloween open houses
([https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LbxfXZ2UpbU](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LbxfXZ2UpbU))
and more.

We value our creativity and love to learn and grow, so we hold quarterly game
jams to keep our skills sharp. Sometimes we even release the games we make
during the jam: [https://vvspaceship.itch.io/](https://vvspaceship.itch.io/)

On the engineering side, we prefer generalists. People with a little bit of
knowledge in a wide breadth of areas and who are comfortable not always having
the answers, but excited to find them.

We're currently on the hunt for:

\- Senior Client Engineer

\- Senior Backend Engineer

\- Backend Engineer

\- QA Lead

\- 3D Artist

We also have a peer company that is hiring for a Senior Firmware Engineer. I
can forward your info to them if that sounds interesting.

You can see our role descriptions here:
[https://vvspaceship.website/jobs](https://vvspaceship.website/jobs)

If you're interested to work on projects worth making, with people that are
worth making them with, drop me an email at bj@vvspaceship.email and I'll do
my best to answer any questions and provide more detail on what's happening
here. Thanks!

------
dijit
Anyone care to explain why this was downvoted, are we discouraging a
behaviour?

(I’m not affiliated with the posting, just weird to see greyed out comments
here)

~~~
jaaron
Yeah, I'm not sure.

I've posted a similar comment for the last couple of month (we're still
hiring). It's possible I haven't gotten back to everyone, if so, I'm sorry! We
do get a lot of applications and we don't get back to each one of them.

~~~
dang
There were a lot of downvotes so I don't think it had anything specifically to
do with your company.

------
alexholmes
Apple, Inc.

We’re perfectionists. Idealists. Inventors. Forever tinkering with products
and processes, always on the lookout for better. Whether you work at one of
our global offices, offsite, or even at home, a job at Apple will be
demanding. But it also rewards bright, original thinking and hard work. And
none of us here would have it any other way.

Where do you see yourself at Apple?

\-- Siri — Apple’s Siri is looking for exceptional engineers, designers, and
project managers well versed in machine learning, natural language, speech
recognition, server automation, and/or mobile software development. Siri is
used on countless iOS, tvOS and watchOS devices and handles over a billion
requests per week. Note that in addition to Cupertino, we are hiring in many
locations such as Seattle, Pittsburgh, Beijing, Cambridge MA and Cambridge UK
too.

If you’re passionate about Music, Productivity, or one of a variety of our
open positions, you’ll be right at home.

Apply online or send a resume to jimmyhaley@apple.com

\-- SEAR -- Security Engineering & Architecture is looking for engineers who
can help make sense of complex hardware and software systems, distilling
essential qualities, threat models, and vulnerabilities from volumes of
structured data. We are looking for backend engineers able to build scalable
services — ingesting, storing and querying complex graph-relational data from
diverse sources. We also have a role for web frontend development, requiring
skills in designing usable, focused, data-driven interfaces, and automation
engineers with experience with integrating software and/or testing at scale.
Requiring no specialized security skills (though such skills are valued),
these roles are a unique opportunity to be part of the team that architects
and delivers groundbreaking security to more than a billion devices.

Apply online
([https://jobs.apple.com/us/search?job=113644011&openJobId=113...](https://jobs.apple.com/us/search?job=113644011&openJobId=113644011#&ss=%22SEAR%20-%22&t=0&so=&pN=0))
or send a resume to lucia_ballard@apple.com (mailto:lha@apple.com).

\-- FEAR — Apple's Fraud & Security (FEAR) team — is responsible for
protecting Apple’s users and the services they rely on. We’re hiring for both
junior and senior roles and looking for software engineers who love building
large-scale distributed systems. Senior engineers should have 5+ years working
on distributed systems. Junior engineers should have a strong data structure
and algorithm background plus proficiency in a statically typed language such
as Java, C++ or Scala. We’re also hiring tools & automation engineers to help
us develop the high-quality infrastructure that enables us to ship
applications quickly and with confidence. We're looking to hire in our
Cupertino, Austin and Vancouver offices.

If interested send your resume to fear-eng-hiring@group.apple.com with [HN] in
the email subject.

~~~
PenguinCoder
Hi, the email addresses for SEAR contact, give an out of office reply.

Is there a different contact we can email for those positions?

~~~
kristopolous
I just did some interviewing with them. I declined after a couple meetings (it
goes recruiter, 1 "smoke test" phone screen, day long screening, then pms).
Remember what you read about the Michael Spindler & Gil Amelio days of
fragmentation, funnels, reorgs, canned projects, the head not knowing what the
hands are doing ... I know apple is sitting on a lot of cash but everything
felt like IBM's PS/2 days. I don't know how you appraise the value of your
time, but the more I learned, the lower I placed Apple. Once you get an
equivalent to the "gang of 9" working around them I believe they're fucked.
YMMV, I went in with high hopes and yeah, eventually realized what I saw _was_
the reality.

Their consumer marketing is still slick but once you pull back the cover it's
a mess. Look at how they still haven't corrected their post.

~~~
PenguinCoder
Thanks for the first hand insight.

------
danielwhite
Hey. I applied to a .NET position and never heard back...

~~~
dang
I agree of course that companies should reply to people who contact them in
this way (I am in fact in the middle of writing an email to do just that), but
the who is hiring posts are not the place to cover this. That's the main
reason we have the related rule at the top of the thread.

We detached this comment from
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23709307](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23709307).

------
mesaframe
>Take-home coding assignment

That's a big No! No way I'm gonna spend my days doing someone's work for free.

~~~
mstrem
I feel this is a generalisation. A lot of coding assignments are unrelated to
the actual work and have no value to the potential employer besides assessing
skills.

~~~
mesaframe
That still doesn't justify wasting someone's time.

~~~
nwsm
You think they are intentionally wasting candidates' time in a way that does
not benefit them at all?

~~~
mesaframe
They are being selfish I'd say. Trying to save their time on the basis of
projects in the meantime wasting interviewee's time.

~~~
bri3d
I strongly doubt the take-home assignment is project code - not only would
that be a legal minefield, but they couldn't compare across candidates. It's
probably a standardized test. I personally vastly prefer these interviews to
in-person whiteboard trivia sessions.

~~~
mesaframe
By project I mean any project. Related to work or not.

